# What wallet is in your bag?



## Munchkyn

So in the other thread about wallets, I had mentioned that I recently bought a IF whipflash wallet.  Right now I am loving it but I am curious to know what wallet everyone else is using?  I want to purchase another versatile wallet but don't know what?


----------



## fayden

i'm using a pretty beat up coach card case, i've been wanting to buy a new wallet myself, anyone have any good ones out there they want to share with the rest of us?  i mainly carry cards, i hate coins, and cash.  i kind of liked a paul smith wallet, but couldn't decide if i really wanted enough though.  suggestions?


----------



## madeline

Munchkyn said:
			
		

> So in the other thread about wallets, I had mentioned that I recently bought a IF whipflash wallet.  Right now I am loving it but I am curious to know what wallet everyone else is using?  I want to purchase another versatile wallet but don't know what?




For every bag I buy I buy the wallet to match at that time. It saves me trouble in the long run because I never have to worry what wallet goes with what, it makes things easier.


----------



## Munchkyn

I found this paul smith wallet that I like. It is pretty different and holds 10cc. I hold a lot of cards too!


----------



## Munchkyn

http://www.paulsmith.co.uk/shop/womens-wallets/womens-wallet-w2xa-1515-1850-g/


----------



## dk2504

that wallet is really cool ^^^^....I have a fendi zucca wallet that i am absolutelty in love with..lots of room for papers and all that junk that ends up in my wallet somehow...the only bad thing is it only has 6 credit card slots...and its getting kinda dirty...so i guess im also in the market for a new one


----------



## Issmom

Munchkyn said:
			
		

> I found this paul smith wallet that I like. It is pretty different and holds 10cc. I hold a lot of cards too!



That is very cool.  I have a Paul Smith wallet that I carry that I adore.


----------



## Serendipity

For me its any card case and any wristlet.  I am a throw and go girl. It annoys me to have to put the cards or cash in a certain place after I have purchased something.  LV, Coach, and Marc Jacobs are my favorites.


----------



## star3777

Love my LV multicolor wallet, I need color in my bag to locate the wallet!!! Love my pen that goes with it. Holds everything I need.

Can you all tell that I love my new camera too?:shame:


----------



## star3777

Oopsie, forgot to attach the pictures...


----------



## wellow

I have an LV monogram wallet. It's been with me for quite sometime now


----------



## amanda

i have a brown fendi zucca wallet and adore it.  it took me forever to find one i loved, i hate to fold my money so i had to have a full-sized one, but i didn't want a tri-fold because that encourages me to keep all kinds of useless crap in it.  it's a full-size bi-fold that still has room for a checkbook - i have found the promised land, and it is my wallet.

plus it's held up great, even though i got a junior mint stuck to it (don't ask)


----------



## Cristina

I have a Sanrio Keroppi wallet (see photo below) that my bf gave me some time ago.  It went well with my Dickies and Volcom bags, but now that I've uh, moved on in the bag world  , I asked him for an LV Monogram Ludlow wallet for Christmas - I think he was relieved I didn't say jewelry when he asked me what I wanted!


----------



## baglady

My everyday wallet is a leather zip around wallet from Wilsons Leather (see stock photo below).



I love zip around wallets, but I can never find a designer one that truly fits my needs. I have seen some with not enough pockets for receipts, no space for a checkbook, and not enough spaces for my credit cards. 

I love the leather from COACH and wonder if they do custom-made orders. 

Anyway, the only one that comes the closest is this Louis Vuitton wallet (see stock photo below)...but I go into shock when I see the $585 price tag. Yes, I can justify buying a $1,000 bag...but not a $500 wallet.  This woman has to know her limits, you know.


----------



## Virginia

im currently using a slim white leather coach wallet/clutch


----------



## bgyoshi

I am currently using a coach mini key purse for school (because it's small and wont take up space in my already packed backpack) and a Vivienne Westwood Argyle Tartan wallet on other occasions


----------



## USCgerl

I am currently carrying the LV cerises long wallet thats zips around.  I love it!  It's a wallet and small clutch in one!


----------



## Irissy

I'm presently using a Coach wallet that I got 2 yrs ago.  It's like a wristlet but it's their biggest size I seen so far and I've been loving it!!!


----------



## drewcious

I use the LV Koala wallet and I love it!! It has 9 credit card slots and ample room for coins in a zip-up pocket in the back, plus the gold clasp (supposedly it looks like a koala's nose, hence the name) is really cute.


----------



## amanda

drewcious said:
			
		

> I use the LV Koala wallet and I love it!! It has 9 credit card slots and ample room for coins in a zip-up pocket in the back, plus the gold clasp (supposedly it looks like a koala's nose, hence the name) is really cute.


 
so THAT's why they call it koala...too cute!


----------



## Noriko

Dior Paris 50s saddle wallet


----------



## Superbaby

Cristina said:
			
		

> I have a Sanrio Keroppi wallet (see photo below) that my bf gave me some time ago. It went well with my Dickies and Volcom bags, but now that I've uh, moved on in the bag world  , I asked him for an LV Monogram Ludlow wallet for Christmas - I think he was relieved I didn't say jewelry when he asked me what I wanted!


 
I love your keroppi wallet!! I would totally still use that even though i am carrying other brand handbag, to show that i am a fun and young person at heart


----------



## Iluvbags

Oddly enough i am very cheap when it comes to wallets and very rarely splurge.  it does not make sense when i compare it to how much i spend on bags.

I have a LV multicolor wallet that i paid nearly $600 for but i have basically run that into the ground (the white gets dirty very easily) and it was the first (and last) wallet that i spent that much on.

I just bought an LV checkbook holder after agonizing over whether i really needed to spend $200 on something just to cover my check.  Thats what I'm carrying now.  I keep my change, bills and credit cards in a black leather Kenneth Cole wallet that didnt cost me more than 60 bucks.

*How many others are cheap like me when it comes to wallets but will drop a load of $$ in a minute on a handbag?*   It does not make sense but i know there are many of us out there :shame:


----------



## Superbaby

I dont spend a lot on wallets... :sad2:


----------



## baglady

Superbaby said:
			
		

> I dont spend a lot on wallets... :sad2:


 
Goodie! It's nice to know you and Iluvbags feel the same way I do about not wanting to spend too much on wallets.


----------



## beautiful stranger

what would you guys use as a wallet with the paddignton?


----------



## Cristina

Superbaby said:
			
		

> I love your keroppi wallet!! I would totally still use that even though i am carrying other brand handbag, to show that i am a fun and young person at heart


 
Thanks   I've been through three Sanrio wallets over the last few years.  It started with a red vinyl Hello Kitty wallet, then a vinyl Deery Lou one (which was my favorite) and currently Keroppi.  I love Sanrio    I used to collect the tin lunchboxes with the characters on them.


----------



## always_alone

I have a cheap $10-$20 OU wallet that was bought from my school bookstore (they sell lots of stuff like that as well as textbooks). Funner to show school spirit that's for sure. **is all warm in her OU hoodie** BOOMER SOONER! Wooo!


----------



## esiders

I refuse to spend $$ on a wallet.  A Neimans SA tried to get me to buy a $500 Balenciaga wallet for my bag and I said no...especially since the wallet was black and my B-bag is red. 

I use the LV Damier wallet that came with my Marais bucket bag.  I also have the Damier agenda and cosmetic bag.  These are my three key pieces that I MUST have when I swap bags.


----------



## SuLi

I use a LV planner for CCs and ID, and a small zip Marc Jacobs wallet (until it was stolen) for cash and coins.  Must find a replacement wallet soon.


----------



## gis08

LV Damier Ludlow


----------



## KK

Gucci (leather) at the moment, it's not bad. But my ultimate favorite is the long Chanel one I had (still have, can't throw it out), it lasted for so long, the leather is so supple, absolutely wonderful. Now Chanel uses the new pebble leather, not as nice IMHO. LV Monogram canvas is good too because you can't see it's dirty like the Monogram Vernis (never buy this as wallet or anything at all), but the canvas cracked at the folding part (after a long-time use though).


----------



## B. Jara

madeline said:
			
		

> For every bag I buy I buy the wallet to match at that time. It saves me trouble in the long run because I never have to worry what wallet goes with what, it makes things easier.


 
Oh my goodness, I would end up being even later than I am wherever I am going if I had to change my wallet too!  

Right now I am using a black calfskin and brown croc. Brahmin checkbook wallet.  I took the checkbook out, but prefer this style as I don't like my bills bent.


----------



## *JJ*

i have a long gucci wallet in black monogram canvas.


----------



## kezza

I have this Coach wallet, only in black. It's almost perfect, I just wish it had an ID window. *sigh*


----------



## kojiko

No matter what bag I carry. May it be my LV, Gucci, Dior, Chanel, or even Loewe. I always carry my Celine Mono Multifunction Wallet. It was a impulse buy. I could have gotten a better Gucci or LV wallet. But I just love how it's super dark! You can hardly see the bumps and tosses I've been guilty of all these years! It looks as new as the day I got it 4 years ago. Good stuff...good stuff.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

i rotate between a coach soho mini signature wallet in black and a black nylon kate spade (which has been a great investment - cleans up like new with some shout) and a leather metallic gold kate spade.  but i really want the lv monogram koala!  its just so cute!  maybe after the holidays...


----------



## Munchkyn

Iluvbags said:
			
		

> Oddly enough i am very cheap when it comes to wallets and very rarely splurge. it does not make sense when i compare it to how much i spend on bags.
> 
> I have a LV multicolor wallet that i paid nearly $600 for but i have basically run that into the ground (the white gets dirty very easily) and it was the first (and last) wallet that i spent that much on.
> 
> I just bought an LV checkbook holder after agonizing over whether i really needed to spend $200 on something just to cover my check. Thats what I'm carrying now. I keep my change, bills and credit cards in a black leather Kenneth Cole wallet that didnt cost me more than 60 bucks.
> 
> *How many others are cheap like me when it comes to wallets but will drop a load of $$ in a minute on a handbag?*   It does not make sense but i know there are many of us out there :shame:



I don't spend a lot on wallets either!  If my wallet costs half or just as much as my purse for less material I don't find it worth it!  I am happy buying a cheaper, cuter wallet. 

Does the color of the wallet really matter when you guys use it with your purse?  Like brown purse w/ black wallet, vice versa or anything?

I personally have a brown wallet and a black wallet to go with whatever matches that color.  I currently have a Lv monogram canvas checkbook wallet, IF whipflash wallet, and a black franco sarto wallet I use to death and love!


----------



## Serendipity

I never heard of the IF whipflash wallet until I read this thread.  That is a great peace.  Don't know what I was thinking when I left it behind today (I was supposed to be shopping for work).  I need to run back to that store I know it will be on my mind for a long time if I don't.


----------



## Raspberry

Right now I'm using an LV Vernis Ludlow in Marshmallow and the matching coin/key pouch. When I go shopping I also bring a Monogram card holder for my loyalty cards.


----------



## Koga

Old Dior wallet bought in Paris on sale 50%. I need a new one:suspiciou


----------



## Munchkyn

It's funny how so many of us need a new wallet.  As for me, it seems that I don't need one just want a different one


----------



## pursegalsf

THE BEST wallet I own is my LV french wallet in black epi leather. I don't have to worry about matching it with any purse especially if I'm in a hurry because it goes with everything! I absolutely love it!


----------



## CoachxLove

Dooney and Bourke Black "It" wallet.


----------



## kimmy

At the mo my lavender LV ludlow - but I am swapping between my LV fuchsia PTI , and my MC black PTI . But for xmas I am getting the fuchsia broome and hopefully the dior gambler purse  Oh I cannot wait YAY YAY


----------



## Krissy

I have a multicolored LV wallet, but it's winter now, so I am looking into gucci....but I heard VErsace has some nice black ones....


----------



## princessinpink

i bought a dior one recently but im already kinda bored of it..


----------



## CeeJay

I go back and forth between my LV Monogram Passeport Wallet and the Balenciaga Travel Wallet (which I've been using for some time now).  The Balenciaga is a little bit bigger, so when I'm traveling it's more convenient.  However, the L/V wallet has different compartments, so that I can separate the US money from the Euro or GPB.  

I kind of went on a Balenciaga spree last year when in London (at Harvey Nichols).  In addition to buying my Hot Pink Metallic City Classique, I got the Red Metallic Clutch and the Black Moto (along with a Black Pod and White Pod).  Oh yeah ... forgot the Purple, Light Blue and Rose coin purses.  I use the clutch and Moto every day, but I probably should put the coin purses up on eBay ... I don't use them  !


----------



## ayla

CeeJay said:
			
		

> I go back and forth between my LV Monogram Passeport Wallet and the Balenciaga Travel Wallet (which I've been using for some time now). The Balenciaga is a little bit bigger, so when I'm traveling it's more convenient. However, the L/V wallet has different compartments, so that I can separate the US money from the Euro or GPB.
> 
> I kind of went on a Balenciaga spree last year when in London (at Harvey Nichols). In addition to buying my Hot Pink Metallic City Classique, I got the Red Metallic Clutch and the Black Moto (along with a Black Pod and White Pod). Oh yeah ... forgot the Purple, Light Blue and Rose coin purses. I use the clutch and Moto every day, but I probably should put the coin purses up on eBay ... I don't use them  !



Aww.. the coin purses are so cute though. You should keep them, they deserve to be loved !


----------



## Serendipity

I agree coins are great especially in the summer with smaller bags!


----------



## reniestar

Iluvbags said:
			
		

> Oddly enough i am very cheap when it comes to wallets and very rarely splurge. it does not make sense when i compare it to how much i spend on bags.
> 
> I have a LV multicolor wallet that i paid nearly $600 for but i have basically run that into the ground (the white gets dirty very easily) and it was the first (and last) wallet that i spent that much on.
> 
> I just bought an LV checkbook holder after agonizing over whether i really needed to spend $200 on something just to cover my check. Thats what I'm carrying now. I keep my change, bills and credit cards in a black leather Kenneth Cole wallet that didnt cost me more than 60 bucks.
> 
> *How many others are cheap like me when it comes to wallets but will drop a load of $$ in a minute on a handbag?* It does not make sense but i know there are many of us out there :shame:


 
I am guilty.... My wallet is not as big of a priority as my bag.  My mom got me a really cute Kate Spade wallet a while ago... I have used that every since.  man this thread is making me think.


----------



## PGN

Just curious-have searched near and far for the perfect wallet and have had no luck:wondering


----------



## Serendipity

I think a wallet thread is posted weekly lol.

I use coach wristlets and LV mono port tressor.  I need wallets without structure I don't have time to place my credit card in its proper spot, put the change in the pocket and zip it, along with placing the bills in the bill compartment.  that would drive me crazy.  After all its a debit card world!

Happy wallet hunting!


----------



## ChloeSS

I am using LV Multicolor PTI in white.


----------



## foxmonkey

I use the LV passport organizer wallet.  I *love* it.


----------



## iimakeboyscry

I'm using a Fendi wallet that I love.


----------



## darelgirl

I carry a gucci wallet and i'm loving it!


----------



## fayden

i use a chloe wallet.  i've been eyeing the koala LV in vernis hot pink!


----------



## luvboogie

It must seem kind of silly/strange to spend a lot on a handbag and put an inexpensive, no-name wallet into it, but I just use a $50 taxi wallet http://www.aliciaklein.com/taxiwallet/.






It's compact, has two currency pockets (which I prefer), and if I'm "roughing it" I can snap it over a belt and keep my hands free.

I do have to admit I like the real ostrich leather version though.  I might get one of those next.


----------



## JAP4life

prada, louis vuitton or lesportsac


----------



## shu

i have a white prada leather wallet that I just bought in Milan. I LOVE IT!


----------



## shopalot

LV mono port tressor, this is my wallet of choice for the moment, althought I did have my eye on a nice Prada and Fendi wallet the other day hmmm.........


----------



## goldengirl911

i'm using a gucci continental wallet -- keeps my bills, cards, and what-nots in order ; i also have 2 small coach wallets that i use every time i use smaller bags.  aside from this i have an LV pochette and a coach wristlet that can double as a wallet/bag for when i just want to bring the 'essentials' (ie., phone, money, cards, lipstick and powder


----------



## ranskimmie

Totally love my LV MC Tressor in white.


----------



## purselova34

There's some cute wallets in this thread. =) I have an LV ludlow and loves it.


----------



## pidgeon92

I bought the cutest little wallet at Nordstrom a few weeks ago.... It's a luvcat... Bright green with little purses on it....


----------



## ZooMom

Those taxi wallets are cute!!!


----------



## Raspberry

I'm carrying this caviar compact wallet right now. =)


----------



## beautiful stranger

burberry novacheck


----------



## jsg

Geeesh, i feel sooo "old"  im using a brown ferragamo wallet, just bec it was given by my hubby  a few Christmases ago.. been wanting to change it to an LV Epi in black given by my dad, but am still thinking if I should get an MC in white or Epi mandarin.. can you help me out , gals?


----------



## H_addict

LV mono canvas Pochette *Wallet* 


http://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict15528fq5zs.jpg


----------



## blackbutterfly

i'm using an LV passport/organizer wallet-type...i don't know the correct name for it, but it's flat and fits perfect in all my bags.


----------



## Greenie

I use the LV Monogram Zipped Wallet for winter
Aqua Kate Spade continental zipped wallet for summer
Now, I just bought an apple green Mulberry wallet I haven't used yet...I think I'll switch for awhile this weekend!


----------



## purselova34

Raspberry said:
			
		

> I'm carrying this caviar compact wallet right now. =)


 
That's so beautiful. May I ask how much?


----------



## divina_lucilla

cartier.


----------



## whatzerface

LV Koala Mono, I bought it before the rest of them came out, kinda wish I had waited cause I really like it in the Damier. I also have a chanel wallet.


----------



## shu

Raspberry, I LOVE your wallet. How much is it? And is it still available?


----------



## love2shop

Louis vuitton black epi leather porte tresor. Classic!


----------



## bella1

Shu,

Yes, it's available.  It comes in caviar black, pink and white and retails for $520.  I have a pink one and love it!


----------



## Kat

I switch between a Gucci I've had for 25 years and a Kate Spade I purchased recently.


----------



## xikry5talix

burberry blue check wallet


----------



## Ammietwist

When I bought my LV wallet, it was called the Porte Monnaire.  It's a small flap wallet that has a sliver of a pocket in the front, and then the main body has a zip section going across.  I put credit cards and IDs in the front section, coins in zip compartment and bills folded in half in the last one.  15 years, and it looks nearly new.


----------



## foxmonkey

blackbutterfly said:
			
		

> i'm using an LV passport/organizer wallet-type...i don't know the correct name for it, but it's flat and fits perfect in all my bags.


 
You're the only other person I've seen that has one of these!  

I love mine.  I love it so much that I'm having trouble finding something I like as much to switch to.     I _love_ how slim and flat it is, even when I'm carrying change.


----------



## helenNZ

hmm, ive got such a crap wallet compared to you all :sad2: i'm carrying around a brown leather CELLINI wallet my bf got me after my beautiful blue leather BILLABONG wallet got stolen from my car about 5 years ago... I can't seem to part with this current wallet because he spent over $100 on it and he got it for me when we were still studying at Uni! 

Fingerscrossed, one day i'll up grade to a LV vernis wallet - any style will be fine!


----------



## Everevereve

helenNZ said:
			
		

> hmm, ive got such a crap wallet compared to you all :sad2: i'm carrying around a brown leather CELLINI wallet my bf got me after my beautiful blue leather BILLABONG wallet got stolen from my car about 5 years ago... I can't seem to part with this current wallet because he spent over $100 on it and he got it for me when we were still studying at Uni!
> 
> Fingerscrossed, one day i'll up grade to a LV vernis wallet - any style will be fine!


That is sweet of your bf!!!


----------



## wickedassin

I use a green Abas opera wallet.  It kinda looks like this:

http://www.whatshebuys.com/aba-772s-38.html

I love how it's flat and keeps me from overstuffing it with crap


----------



## shu

Foxmonkey,

Is your wallet called the zippy organizer that retails for 580? From looking at the pics, I only see 6 credit card slots...where are the other six? And this is looking mighty good as a passport holder also. I need to have so many credit card slots for all my misc. cards!!


----------



## foxmonkey

shu said:
			
		

> Foxmonkey,
> 
> Is your wallet called the zippy organizer that retails for 580? From looking at the pics, I only see 6 credit card slots...where are the other six? And this is looking mighty good as a passport holder also. I need to have so many credit card slots for all my misc. cards!!


 
There are eight card slots (counting from my picture because I'm on the bed with my laptop  ), and it's called the Passport Organizer (listed that way on the LV site).   It's flash, so I can't give you a link.  Just go to the LV site and look for the Passport Organizer under small leather goods.  It's _wonderful_.


----------



## Chic

I was carrying a black Prada wallet, but i've now switched to my more colourful hermes wallet - so much more summery!


----------



## addicted

I've been carrying my porte tresor LV wallet for 3 years. I think it's time for a new one.  I think I want a Koala now.


----------



## pursefetish

I use a leather monsac continental wallet.  It is the perfect wallet for me, it's really light, holds a ton and it less than an inch thick!! Its amazing!


----------



## Raspberry

@Shu and purselova34: The price bella1 gave (520) sounds about right, because I got it in Canada for 600. It comes in white, black, pink, pale fleshy-pink, beige, and navy.


----------



## Raspberry

There was also another caviar compact style, same size and shape, for $500 CAD only. The interior is lambskin instead of caviar, with an aditional snap pocket opposite the card slots. It has the enlarged CC logo on the outside flap, but the flap is square-edged instead of rounded like mine.


----------



## sw0pp

LV Taiga 3CC Wallet in Ardoise, 3 cardslots, one for small papers, 1 bill holder and one coin pocket


----------



## shu

I'm new to all this, so what is the difference btwn caviar and lambskin?


----------



## Raspberry

Lambskin is lambskin, then caviar is calfskin, I believe.The lambskin handbags and wallets are buttery soft and smooth, but is very easy to scratch. The caviar is stiffer and has a pebbly apperance (see my avatar), and so it's scratch resistant. The caviar will look newer longer, and it is also cheaper than lambskin (if we're talking about handbags, like the 2.55).


----------



## Vuittonhammie

LV, Hello Kitty (hey, she's always Chic!), Dooney & Bourke


----------



## Noriko

Heres mine   Dior paris 50s saddle wallet.  I use it with everything though, not just that bag:







I also have an LV vernis PTI, and a LOT of prada wallets   I tend not to buy wallets too often since they take a beating and I hate when new stuff gets messed up!


----------



## hnguyen92603

Prada slim card case. Embossed with "PRADA" No signature plaque. Afterall, I'm a guy so the plaque would be a bit too much.


----------



## Tanja

lv in mono pochette porte monnaie carte de credit for my mono bags, epi compact wallet in red for my mc white lodge, black mandarina duck (10 years old, was a gift of my hubby when we still were poor students) in black for black bags.


----------



## Deborah

i have a black dior saddle wallet.  i love it, it was such a smart buy. I haven't seen it anywhere else, but i think that's a good thing (i bought it at a duty free shop).  It seems to be bigger than the ones i've seen in stores, it has a middle flap for an id (hope that makes sense!)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I just ordered a cream colored Kenneth Cole


----------



## Mshashmount

i own a pink chanel...and i love it...=)
it's a classic...plus i loveeeeeeeeeeee piiiiiiiiink..hehe


----------



## Co_Co

Loewe "bosque" collection:


[URL=http://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=loewebosque3jl4.jpg]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=loewebosque4fc7.jpg]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=loewebosque2rv6.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## LisaG719

I have an expensive habit of having to match my wallet with my bags. So everytime I switch the brand of bag I switch into the appropriate wallet. However, on days where I dont have time or am too lazy I always default to my LV business card holder. Its just about the perfect size, especially since all I carry are credit cards.


----------



## toiletduck

i use a tod's wallet.  it's big enough to hold all my junk..and it's leather is sorta like the epi so it's scratch proof. oh, the colour is a dirty peach so it always looks 'used' anyway!


----------



## krazylisa

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Iluvbags*
_Oddly enough i am very cheap when it comes to wallets and very rarely splurge. it does not make sense when i compare it to how much i spend on bags.

I have a LV multicolor wallet that i paid nearly $600 for but i have basically run that into the ground (the white gets dirty very easily) and it was the first (and last) wallet that i spent that much on.

I just bought an LV checkbook holder after agonizing over whether i really needed to spend $200 on something just to cover my check. Thats what I'm carrying now. I keep my change, bills and credit cards in a black leather Kenneth Cole wallet that didnt cost me more than 60 bucks.

*How many others are cheap like me when it comes to wallets but will drop a load of $$ in a minute on a handbag?* It does not make sense but i know there are many of us out there :shame:_


I admit it I'm a cheapo when it comes to wallets I figure who's going to see them anyways.  I'm currently carring a Harley Davidson Motor Cycle  wallet which I do love me hubby go it for me.


----------



## KTScrlet

LOVCAT Clutch  Croco Wallet


----------



## annabellet

i have a Louis vuitton multicolor Black PTI


----------



## Rose

Chanel......


----------



## bluxcape

i feel the same way about spending over 300 bucks on a wallet.. if i have 300 bucks at all time to put on that wallet, maybe i can buy it.. but for now.. i am oki with my coach and wilson's leather wallet.. hehe..


----------



## listrikmu

I dun like my wallets to look ratty...so I'll change them when they show signs of slowing  down  ...Right now its a coach pink optique french purse... frm last June. Before tt it was a coach exotic patchwork mini wristlet.


----------



## aarti

just a beat up coach mini skinny and since i've started the habit of carrying my check book i tuck it in a coach wristlet with the skinny, etc.  i've been looking for a new wallet though.


----------



## aarti

fayden said:
			
		

> i'm using a pretty beat up coach card case, i've been wanting to buy a new wallet myself, anyone have any good ones out there they want to share with the rest of us? i mainly carry cards, i hate coins, and cash. i kind of liked a paul smith wallet, but couldn't decide if i really wanted enough though. suggestions?


 fayden i'm like that too, except with a ghastly looking mini skinny. i just looked on the paul smith site and am liking..


----------



## aarti

i also want to get that plastic one from the mj store, its like 14 bucks, thought it would be great for class or the gym. and its a shiny patent black so it would go with everything.


----------



## amkur

The Fendi wallet I use is cute and functional:


----------



## Audrey

My new Prada wallet.  The leather is !


----------



## ELLE_GIRL

It's funny b/c I know it's not fendi or Prada ~ it's not Coach or Chanel... But I really LOVE my wallet!  I think it's "The Perfect Walet"!  It's a lrg framed ballet Lodis wallet.  
Now, when i comes to bags - I am all about the b bags, dior, chanel, chloe, etc.  But, for some reason, I just really love this wallet.  Anybody else have one???


----------



## RoseMary

i currently have this *furla *wallet 






but in this color


----------



## LisaS

A gorgeous Il Bisonte zip around wallet that I bought at their shop in SOHO last summer.  I love their stuff


----------



## cassidy

I am always swapping between 4.  I use my dooney, cole haan, brighton and sak all the time.


----------



## Purseloco

If wallet.


----------



## Vista

I was using a wonderful red leather Coach wallet for um.. 10 years I'd say, loved it and would have replaced, nothing wrong with it just scratches from age.  They just don't make them like that anymore lol.  I wanted a change purse, ID window nice room for bills and credit cards.  .. well, I was at NM recently and they were having their Last Call pre sale thing and I just asked if they happened to have any Gucci wallets, and lucked out on one at more than half off! So I was pretty happy  Its quite spacious, doesn't have the ID wallet but there seems to be room to add one if I'd like.  I'm a happy camper, the leather seems really nice and will go well with my brown Botkier Stirrup bag and Gucci tote too.  It feels like it could last me for 10 years too, we'll see .


----------



## H_addict

This one for another month or so (in the fall/winter I switch to mono LV):


----------



## mharvey816

Finally packed away my beloved Mandarin Epi wallet for the season, and am currently using the Dooney zip accordian wallet I picked up at the Nordies anniversary sale.  It's roomy yet compact, and I expect I'll be using it until it's time to break out all the plum/eggplant/purple handbags and accessories (late Sept - early Oct).  I can't wait!


----------



## piperlu

Lately, I have been trying to buy matching wallets.  Right now, I'm carrying a LV Batignolles Horizontal and I have a LV zipped wallet.


----------



## melinda

Audrey said:
			
		

> My new Prada wallet.  The leather is !


 
Audrey - I love your wallet!!  I've been thinking on getting this but can't decide as I torn between this and LV french wallet. What's a girl to do?!?  - - if you don't mind me asking how much did it retail for? thanks


----------



## missbabydolce

i got the epi pti


----------



## Sunnydqt

Kenneth Cole nylon wallet. I'm looking to purchase the saffiano prada wallet soon.


----------



## Audrey

melinda said:
			
		

> Audrey - I love your wallet!!  I've been thinking on getting this but can't decide as I torn between this and LV french wallet. What's a girl to do?!?  - - if you don't mind me asking how much did it retail for? thanks



I believe it was $417.00 with tax.  I love lv's wallets but the leather on Prada one is just gorgeous!


----------



## passerby

ELLE_GIRL said:
			
		

> It's funny b/c I know it's not fendi or Prada ~ it's not Coach or Chanel... But I really LOVE my wallet! I think it's "The Perfect Walet"! It's a lrg framed ballet Lodis wallet.
> Now, when i comes to bags - I am all about the b bags, dior, chanel, chloe, etc. But, for some reason, I just really love this wallet. Anybody else have one???


 
I don't have one but have seen pics of Lodis wallets (love the floral wallets) on zappos, and they look great. Can you please post a pic of your wallet? Thanks.


----------



## Farah

Right now I using my Dior Wallet, because for some reason the last two weeks I've been wearing white, brown or green. So I had to go with the brown Dior bag. (sorry I don't have a photo of the wallet alone)


----------



## Cat

I use the LV zippy organizer it holds everything I need,most of the time I could leave my purse at home.


----------



## Chanel4me83

Red leather monogram Carolina Herrera


----------



## toiletduck

My aunt just gave me a white calfskin (with croc pattern) Miu Miu wallet as an early bday gift and i love it!!

like my old tod's wallet, it looks used to begin with so dirt won't show..perfect!


----------



## melinda

Audrey said:
			
		

> I believe it was $417.00 with tax.  I love lv's wallets but the leather on Prada one is just gorgeous!


 
Thank you Audrey!


----------



## LadyFran

My Prada nylon zip clutch wallet.  Its big, has lots of pockets and place for credit cards, can hold my checkbook and never opens with the zipper.  I love it!


----------



## camommyof3

I'm in search of a nice wallet, so if you have one you love, please share.   Thanks!


----------



## photoobsessive

I use an LV Groom agenda as a wallet.
But am looking into a LV ludlow for when i just need something smaller. 
What kind of wallet are you looking for? 
What size?
and what price?


----------



## Marly

I have a LV Porte-Tresor International in black. Wears like iron and stays clean, I'm very happy with it:http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w302/marly1008/p10295703_ph_hero.jpg
http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w302/marly1008/p10295703_ph_detail_05.jpg
http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w302/marly1008/p10295703_ph_detail_04.jpg


----------



## Bay

I'm using a pink Gucci, it's awesome


----------



## billysmom

I love my vintage Bottega Veneta accordian wallet!  It just gets better with the years - as do I!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i'm very ordinary 
i use my *LV black MC PTI*


----------



## newportgirl

I use the LV Monogram Zippy Organizer and I think it was low $600s when I bought it last year, might have gone up in price since.

It's big, but keeps me organized, I always know where it is in my purse so I don't have to dig too deep for it.


----------



## BagLuver

Kate Spade leather checkbook wallet - don't remember the particular name!  I love it though - it has so many useful pockets and compartments.  It is buttery tan leather on the outside, and green on the inside.


----------



## piperlu

I'm using the Chanel long PNY wallet.  I really love it.


----------



## EMMY

Marc Jacobs zc...LOVE it and looking for more colors!!!   Emmy


----------



## gr8heart

EMMY said:


> Marc Jacobs zc...LOVE it and looking for more colors!!!  Emmy


 
Same here!  I have the MJ zc in whiskey.  I love it! And want more...


----------



## catcat

newportgirl said:


> I use the LV Monogram Zippy Organizer and I think it was low $600s when I bought it last year, might have gone up in price since.
> 
> It's big, but keeps me organized, I always know where it is in my purse so I don't have to dig too deep for it.


 

Same thing here in the biginning I was afraid that was a bit big but I really love it since it just hold all my stuff without looking overstuffed.


----------



## BabyK

I'm using a black leather Gucci wallet and I love it.  I had it for years and it still looks brand new.


----------



## janey2682

Hi, I have a Fendi B black patent leather wallet, gorgeous!


----------



## queenmab

Hmm - I'm using my new LV Pomme Koala Wallet & love it.  It's so bright and happy whenever I open up my purse.


----------



## TheGirlGotSoul

I'm using a MBMJ Totally Turnlock Flap Clutch - which I just love!


----------



## sweetlove

LV compact zipped wallet (I think) in fuschia perf. I'm gonna give it to my mom and get one that's sleeker as I find it too "lumpy".


----------



## BooYah

LV monogram french purse-very convenient in holding all my needs


----------



## paulina

Mulberry Alana purse in chocolate and oak.


----------



## PinkPudding

my mandarin epi!love the color...it always brights my day til now


----------



## sammydoll

gr8heart said:


> Same here! I have the MJ zc in whiskey. I love it! And want more...


 
I have this as well!  (in black) love iitt!


----------



## coachwife6

I use a Chanel PNY wallet. I LOVE it.


----------



## DamierLover

Marc by Marc Jacobs Turnlock Carbon Blue Clutch Long Wallet...better than butter...


----------



## rosieroseanna

I use a Gucci suede and monogram purse in green with gold stud things on the corners it is battered but I love it even more!


----------



## Vintage Leather

I switch out wallets far too often.  I have as much of a wallet obcession as a handbag one.
Usually, I carry a T&Co. 1837 card case, or a Maddie Power's European metal wallet (Popular Detective)
I also use the Coach lanyard a lot; great for domestic travel.
When I need to carry more cards, or am just using my wallet as a clutch, I have a Dior or a LV Mono which gets utilized, or an Ugg or Coach wristlet.  It depends entirely on the outfit - black, brown, rustic, or playful.
In the car, for toll booths, ect., I have a Longchamp thin leather wallet.

Probably doesn't help much, but...


----------



## joolluver

I use a black gucci monogram wallet. I've had it for 3 years and it looks great still and I'm not careful with it at all.


----------



## Rose

I love my Chanel....


----------



## brownpapercake

Comme des garconne...the best wallets ever, beautiful colors, get better with age. 
Mine is a gourgeous red/orange with has "cherry blossom" embossing.
Never been happier!


----------



## boxermom

DamierLover said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs Turnlock Carbon Blue Clutch Long Wallet...better than butter...


 
Yum--I love the MMJ Turnlock leather.

I'm using my Bottega Veneta black woven tri-fold wallet. It has several little pockets for all the cards, notes I carry.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

I have liberated myself from the primitive and anachronistic chains of walletism and embraced the future and modernized my lifestyle by upgrading to a cardholder. 

Behold this masterpiece of the prestigious Rolf's Nostalgia Line.


----------



## Miyoshi637

LV Mono PTI


----------



## mewlicious

LV Vernis Indigo Ludlow loooooove it


----------



## MuzMars

Wow...I've gone wallet crazy..sometimes when I couldn't afford a whole purse, rather than waiting and saving I would treat myself to a wallet thinking this was less expensive since it was smaller...sort of like when you are little and trade the dime for the nickel because it is larger...I now have a wallet "bin". I mostly like the Marc zip clutch. I have a list..ok not kidding...I have a list with the wallet that goes with which bag...
ok..stop laughing now!! maggie


----------



## ValleyO

Groom cles- fits perfectly in my pocket and fits just what I need (couple cc's ID, a $20, and a few quarters)


----------



## JoannaSweden

I switch wallets like once a week maybe, since I have several that I like. Until yesterday, I was using a Radley one, but at the moment, it's a wallet I got as a Christmas present, I think it was bought at ASOS.com. I like it because of the message on it. 




But I have to say, that even though it is made out of leather, the quality could be better, so I doubt that I will be using it for very long.


----------



## turtlejd

I use a LV mini pochette in monogram canvas.  It holds my credit card holder:
Dopp Morgan 72 Series Front Pocket Getaway > Mens Wallets > Mens Wallets - eBags
cell phone, lip balm, pen and rubber band perfectly.  If I need to, I can switch all my stuff to something else, but my credit card holder keeps all my $$ and cards organized.  It's kind of like a purseket for my wallet.  Good luck!


----------



## bagsforme

I rotate handbags about every week but I use the same wallet for years.  I have the Marc Jacobs wallet with the two little pockets in the front.  I love because all the compartments.

The one before the MJ was a Fendi that I used for 10 years.


----------



## azyuwish

I LOVE my lovcat wallet.   It is checkbook style and it is Spring green color snakeskin with the little lovcat dangling hearts.   It is so happy looking, so fun.   I get many compliments whenever I pull it out to pay (and it's a woman cashier!).   I just love it.   The grain keeps getting better and better, the older it gets too.   It is getting softer and prettier, don't ask me how!


----------



## azyuwish

Here's a photo of my lovcat wallet in pink", mine is a gorgeous Spring green color.  

Lovcat Charm Checkbook Wallet - Handbags - Nordstrom.com


----------



## trinie

I using Chanel cambon with black cc and brown col Gucci wallet.


----------



## cutestmomever

MJ quilted long wallet.... My DD bought it for me on my last birthday. I   it.


----------



## leslie_x

I use GG-leather wallet from Gucci. very durable!


----------



## lorihmatthews

LV mono French purse for me too. But I just got an LV mono PTI and I'm going to see if I can make the transition to a larger wallet. We'll see ... if not I'm going back to the French purse.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I use a Marc Jacobs zip clutch and   it!!!

I have it in tan w/ silver hardware & topaz w/ gold hardware - I would like to get it in navy & lavender as well!!! 

It is fantastic & I can't imagine using anything else after getting this style of wallet!!


----------



## salerno182

Orange Ferragamo Signautre Gancini Wallet. Love it! Fits everything and works brand new despite the abuse. It's replacing another dearly loved calf skin Ferragamo in classic tan.


----------



## madamefifi

I have been using a black Betsey Johnson wallet lately but switched to my pomme d'amour Ludlow (new! ). Now I am thinking about the zippy in either mono, vernis, or mini lin.


----------



## Lisasbags

LV fuchsia pti


----------



## Miss Sooky

A terrific long, spacious black LV Epi wallet that I adore - goes with everything, hardwearing, stylish and practical, just fab!


----------



## mcmahan706

A  black epi porte billets compact. Can't go wrong with epi.


----------



## ciatta

Oh, my....I may be just about the only one who does not care as much about a wallet as I do about a handbag. Ok...I'll admit...it's a Fossil (please don't cringe) wallet that holds change, bills, cards and a checkbook. It is a pale lavendar with a silver lock in front. I like how it holds everything and is really not too bulky. It's working for me at this time.


----------



## foxmonkey

LV Passport Organizer wallet.


----------



## Vicky2007

I'm using a red epi wallet now.


----------



## sweiner123

A Henry Beguelin (for Barney's) that is at least 5 or 6 years old at this point.  I adore it!


----------



## lolitakali

I have a Bosca Green Patent Wallet (in use today), Love my Versace Red Python Wallet (occasional use) with matching key holder and also a Coach wristlet (regular use).


----------



## gatewood75

I use my Gucci black GG fabric "new abbey" wallet almost everyday. It's small and I can put my coins in it. I also have a LV mono ludlow that I carry also. It's SUPER SMALL, can fit in the back pocket of your jeans.


----------



## fennelcake

Just thought it'd be fun to talk about our wallets! post pics if you like 

which wallet are you using right now? brand?

for me: I'm using a coach light blue signature wallet..
found a picture online  it's the same cept light blue for mine!


----------



## floatsmyboat

I'm using the Louis Vuitton Cerises compact zip wallet


----------



## cathee

lv mono Porte Valeurs Organizer


----------



## turtlejd

Just got a Hobo International Bette wallet.

[FONT=verdana, geneva, arial]


*

*[/FONT][FONT=verdana, geneva, arial][/FONT]


----------



## designerjunki79

LV geranium Suhali compact zippe  so pretty!


----------



## lightblue84

lv monogram zippy wallet






credit: e-luxury.com


----------



## phoebe_0526

I use Chanel zippy wallet from Vintage ligne. 

It's on the left side, the middle one.


----------



## H_addict

Good ol' LV pochette wallet.


----------



## noon

LV red epi zippy wallet


----------



## rin

B Fendi in light brown


----------



## cgsprings

Taxi Wallet in pink leather with lime green trim!


----------



## loriw

BV Black Continental!


----------



## titania029

Bedford Envelope from Banana Republic.  The website no longer carries the color I have, which is cream.  It was a birthday present from my husband.


----------



## Prada Psycho

My favoritest wallet of all time (so far, that is!). Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche zip close wallet. It's SO yummy. My poor Prada Antik Cervo zip close may never get to come out of retirement since I got this.


----------



## coach4me

Kate Spade Boarskin French purse in black with Apple green leather lining. I've had this one forever... well, about four years... and it's still in great shape.


----------



## ladysalesrep195

I use a Brahmin credit card wallet in Toasted Almond.


----------



## tweetie

Hermes Bearn wallet in Rouge H


----------



## couturequeen

Angry Little Girls "lemonade" canvas wallet


----------



## titania029

couturequeen said:


> Angry Little Girls &quot;lemonade&quot; canvas wallet


 
Oh, hahahaha, I want that one!


----------



## dmitchell15

I have a rafe' wallet (not for target, but mainline) wallet that is a zippered wallet and it has 8 credit card slots a coin purse and two billfold slots.


----------



## sillygooose

Ivory Miu Miu wallet! 
found this pic of it online!! actually i regretted buying this colour even though i love the wallet and i think it's a gorgeous colour cos it's so hard to maintain!!!i have to take extra precautions to make sure it doesn't get dirty!! ):


----------



## krmkjk

I'm currently using my LV Groom Agenda as a wallet until I get one!


----------



## Greenie

chanel black lambskin paris/ny zip around.


----------



## maryg1

I've been using the same Furla black wallet for 5 years now, and it still looks like new


----------



## BagAngel

At the moment I am using my LV mono PTI! I always go back to this wallet. Have it in white MC & black Epi also! Great wallet!


----------



## miraco11

I'm using LV French Wallet in peral color


----------



## newportgirl

lightblue84 said:


> lv monogram zippy wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: e-luxury.com


 

Me too!

Edit:  Oops!  I'm actually using the Zippy Organizer.  Sorry, I don't keep track of the names that well.


----------



## piperlu

Greenie said:


> chanel black lambskin paris/ny zip around.


 

^^I am carrying this one too.  The long wallet.  Love it!


----------



## curlsaloud

Purple Prada zip around wallet.


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

All of your gorgeous colorful wallets are TDF!! Love the angry girls one!

My fave wallet of all time is the Louis Vuitton "zipped wallet with ID paper holder". 
LOVE IT! 
http://eluxury.com/browse/product_de... ctionID=6000

All my stuff doesn't fit in one and I love some color in my bag so I'm also carrying this one too- LV Pochette Porte Monnaie NM in black multicolore. 
http://eluxury.com/browse/product_detail.jhtml?styleid=10951547&SectionID=6000


----------



## puteribelibelah

newportgirl said:


> Me too!
> 
> Edit:  Oops!  I'm actually using the Zippy Organizer.  Sorry, I don't keep track of the names that well.



^^I'm using the Zippy Organiser too. It definitely keeps things "organised"!


----------



## wordbox

I'm using my Marc by Marc Jacobs Luxy Zip Clutch in "Meringue."


----------



## fatima zahra

i stick to the lv zippy.

its practical, and the perfect size!


----------



## Greenie

piperlu said:


> ^^I am carrying this one too. The long wallet. Love it!


 

I love it too.  The only thing I dont like is how hard it is to put the cards back in.  The Lambskin is too soft!


----------



## Greenie

I have the zipped mono wallet too and have to say that is my fav. wallet of all time too!  It's just a great, everyday, don't have to be too careful with it wallet!!!

I'm such a wallet fanatic.  I like to switch out my wallet almost as often as my purse!



mlowran said:


> All of your gorgeous colorful wallets are TDF!! Love the angry girls one!
> 
> My fave wallet of all time is the Louis Vuitton "zipped wallet with ID paper holder".
> LOVE IT!
> http://eluxury.com/browse/product_de... ctionID=6000
> 
> All my stuff doesn't fit in one and I love some color in my bag so I'm also carrying this one too- LV Pochette Porte Monnaie NM in black multicolore.
> http://eluxury.com/browse/product_detail.jhtml?styleid=10951547&SectionID=6000


----------



## Sunshine

groom zippy!!!!!


----------



## pretty1983

I'm using the Channels!


----------



## gucci fan

Louis Vuitton Tressor (i think that is the name of it)


----------



## TropicalGal

Cole Haan burnt orange zippy that I purchased at Woodbury Common outlet.  Love it!  Looks like Hermes...


----------



## fr2nc1z

I'm using a Chanel caviar wallet


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Black Chanel credit card holder - not really a wallet but I don't carry cash...I know I should be shamed:shame:


----------



## Pamajama

I switched from using a wallet about a year ago...never ever thought I would...I now use wristlets and I checkbook cover on my checks...it works so much better than a standard wallet...I am much more organized now.


----------



## Miss Latina

I'm using the Louis Vuitton!


----------



## uyen114317

Black Gucci wallet, I love it!


----------



## flyvetjo

Radley. Brown purse with dusky pink scottie dog!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I don't switch my wallets.  I have one wallet:  LV Mono Porte Billets billfold.  I keep my change and miscellaneous cards/papers in my cles.


----------



## photoobsessive

oh, i can post pix when i get home!

the LV groom small agenda and my *NEW* mat noir ludlow in conjunction wtih my cerise cles for coinage!


----------



## Miss Sooky

Today was the very first day that I cheated on my Black LV Epi long wallet with a gorgeous Gold Togo Dogon wallet . . .it felt good!


----------



## Vicky2007

A Chanel Cambon black/white wallet


----------



## LVobsessed415

today I am using my MC black PTI


----------



## PurseManiac

Something rather old but one I love. It's the Brighton Julie wallet in black.


----------



## Bagluvvahh

i'm using an ann taylor loft croc-embossed leather clutch wallet  how about my girls here?


----------



## Antonia

*I'm using my new magenta long wallet from Coach, I love it!!! *


----------



## BagLuver

Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch - best wallet ever!


----------



## Trayler

Hayden Harnett clutch wallet.


----------



## Plain&Simple

cheap black aigner lol


----------



## snoopylaughs

Originally a cobalt blue saffiano Prada Zip Wallet, lost it last week. :{

Planning to replace with a Jil Sander bracelet clutch, but I can't get it for another two weeks.

Today I also recieved the Give Accessories brown "large clutch wallet" from UPS, it's HUGE!  5x10, But it really takes care of holding absolutely everything I need in an organized manner, and surprisingly it does fit in all of my purses.  This is actually really handy, I would recommend this to anyone looking for organization, but I am still set on using the Jil Sander clutch when I finally get it even though it will be cramped.


----------



## Tiare

A LV inherited from my grandmother


----------



## aznkat25

Purple with pink pipe leather zip coach wallet 
 the accordion zip wallets from coach I have another black sig one!


----------



## kwitthyy

I'm using a L.A.M.B. shadow zip around wallet that matches my shadow bag


----------



## beautibabe

Burberry novacheck clutch wallet


----------



## bagluv5000

Marc Jacobs black ZC


----------



## kymmie

I am using a leather (creme colored) Banana Republic wallet my niece gave me for my birthday.  It has been a while since I used a conventional wallet.  I have been using pochettes and wristlets to hold cards and money.


----------



## gotracey

LV Damier Koala.  Love the Damier and the red lining, but it is smaller than the gigantic Pochette wallet I usually use.  Trying to downsize a bit, so I'll have to get used to it.


----------



## curlsaloud

Purple Prada zip wallet.  I've been using it for ages and I'm kind of bored of it now.  I would like a long wallet to hold all my junk - I've been looking at a Miu Miu one or a M by MJ.


----------



## Souzie

Gucci continental wallet.


----------



## bagshopr

My wallet is a red caviar Chanel.  I am very faithful to my wallets, I never change them unless they die.  I'm hoping this one will last for many years.  It's about a year old and still looks brand new.


----------



## venette

my wallet is a Patrick Cox tan and silver monogram. it was a gift from my boyfriend (he has a matching one). i love the feel of the leather but i hate how coins can easily fall out of its compartment.


----------



## Tefhel

I'm using my LV Mono Zippy coin purse, it's great I love it!


----------



## slowlyfading

I'm using a Radley purse


----------



## blivlien

I'm using my red embossed Comme des Garcons wallet


----------



## ChanelGirlE

LV damier "zip compact wallet"


----------



## he432

snoopylaughs said:


> Originally a cobalt blue saffiano Prada Zip Wallet, lost it last week. :{
> 
> Planning to replace with a Jil Sander bracelet clutch, but I can't get it for another two weeks.
> 
> Today I also recieved the Give Accessories brown "large clutch wallet" from UPS, it's HUGE! 5x10, But it really takes care of holding absolutely everything I need in an organized manner, and surprisingly it does fit in all of my purses. This is actually really handy, I would recommend this to anyone looking for organization, but I am still set on using the Jil Sander clutch when I finally get it even though it will be cramped.


 
how many card slots are in the give large clutch wallet? Also, how many bill slots and does it have a change section? I love the look / size of it but I need as many card slots as I can get and the website doesn't seem to tell you very much aside from size.


----------



## beljwl

My LV white MC koala. I love it!!!


----------



## boxermom

BV black woven continental wallet.  I'm close to switching to a brighter color wallet so I can spot it inside my bag more easily.


----------



## rendodan110

currently i am using a fossil coin purse for cash,coins and it has a 2nd pocket I put my most used cards and drivers license in. I also have an LV coin purse i stuff all my extra cards into.


----------



## kings_20

A Kenneth Cole gunmetal wallet.  Got it for really cheap and I love it!!


----------



## mayajuliana

The bigger size LV Vernis cles in violette!


----------



## sl57

I am using a dk brown chloe paddington wallet, have been for about 2 years, Its a perfect size for me.
I do have a spring/summer itch...but I haven't scratched it yet.


----------



## snoopylaughs

he432 said:


> how many card slots are in the give large clutch wallet? Also, how many bill slots and does it have a change section? I love the look / size of it but I need as many card slots as I can get and the website doesn't seem to tell you very much aside from size.


 
I can PM you pictures of the interior whenever I get home later tonight.  I ordered brown and plum.  But the plum color dull and deep, so it wasn't as great as I thought.  I would go with tan, brown, or black.

It has 3 credit card slots on the right side, and at least 6 card slots on the right hand side.  I will have to check again when I get home.  There is a small picture that shows the interior of the wallet on the site.

There is a small zipped compartment for coins (the width of the credit card slots). And, there are 2 roomy bill slots on the left side, and 1 bill slot and one zipped bill slot on the right side.  Also the right side has a deep slot for your passport, but it also fits a slim phone.


----------



## kmh1190

A Vera Bradley brown microfiber quilted french purse.  It was a birthday gift and I really like it.  Very low-key, good quality.  It saved me $$$ because otherwise I would have bought a wallet from LV.


----------



## ami kio

The same wallet that I've been using for the last 8yrs.  :shame:  It's a very simple smooth black leather french wallet from Nine West.  Other than a bit of wear at the corners, it's in perfect shape.  Small so that it fits in any bag, but large enough to hold the cards that I use on a daily basis.

I want a new wallet, but I really have no reason to get rid of this one!    Of course, that logic has never stopped me from getting another bag!


----------



## Kathyy

Old Brighton checkbook wallet. Love how skinny it is for a long wallet! I am still looking for the IT wallet but while I am looking I am having fun changing from my two LV wallets to Kate Spade to this Brighton. Liking the long shape and LARGE change section on this one but the card pockets are a bit skimpy.


----------



## ellacoach

my Gucci wallet, I'm not sure the exact name, I think it's from the eclipse line...


----------



## gucci fan

chanel cotton club in silver.


----------



## anneonimiss

Vera Bradley Zip-Around wallet in Classic Black.  It goes with all my bags, black, white, beige, and red.    I hate changing wallets and I'm OCD about matching.


----------



## girl_chill

MJ Patchwork Zip Clutch in indigo


----------



## drdreawisc

I've used a Hobo Lauren for a looong time!  Even though my taste in bags has gone up a lot, I haven't found a higher end wallet that works as well.  I love it because I can fit my phone and keys in it, so I can just grab it and go if I need to.  

That MJ zip clutch is awfully cute tough


----------



## peevenjo

LV T&B Complice wallet!


----------



## dazzlin

i have a dolce & gabanna thrifted chocolate leather checkbook flap wallet i've been using for years now--its so so so so roomy ive never seen anything like it


----------



## initialed

Balenciaga Compagnon in Cornflower


----------



## windowshopping

I have a Fossil wallet, in a blue denim material that I absolutely love.

I'm planning on upgrading once it wears out.


----------



## bumblebees

lol this thread just made me realize I forgot mine. I had to rush to the office this morning and I just ran out the door without realizing it I guess.


----------



## indi3r4

a pewter juicy couture wallet..


----------



## Peachy Mary

a huuuuge non-designer dark blue croc embossed patent wallet that I got as a gift and would not trade for anything in the world


----------



## bABy Steffy

Balenciaga Money in Jaune.  Totally love it!


----------



## Karenina

I am using my Coach Heritage Stripe zip around wallet and I LOVE it. I just got it a few months ago and I do believe this is my most favorite wallet that I have had.


----------



## urvi

i'm using a black suhali zippy wallet from lv. its just the most awesome wallet, has space for everything! and while suhali is elegant and classic, the zippy bit makes it young and cool as well.. dont think i'm changing wallets for some time!


----------



## sophia618

i've been using my LV vernis Framboise zippy..... ITA with ^^^ *urvi*, it has space for everything!!!  but it has so many compartment and i tend to lose things in there though!  lol

i change my wallet in weekly basis --- but lately, i'm back and forth with also LV mono pochette wallet, the best wallet ever!!!!  i want another one in different color or pattern!


----------



## Cherry44

Emilio Pucci wallet


----------



## Deesie

My Coach Heritage Stripe Accordion Zip-Around


----------



## rosamistica

My black velour Juicy Couture "Juicy Girl" clutch... that is till I get a Goyard one!


----------



## lpsimer

Hot pink patent lovcat wallet.  I love the Lovcat wallets because they are so innovative, and they are bright enough for me to see in my black bags.  I wish every designer would quit putting black fabric in black bags, but I digress.


----------



## i<3handbags

The Coach my signature.


----------



## gabz

coach khaki compact clutch. been using since 2005


----------



## pursefan06

Prada black saffiano leather zip wallet.


----------



## Ammietwist

A Ferragamo continental in the new Spring/Summer Fiera pattern.


----------



## Bagluvvahh

i changed mine to style & co. patent zip in hot pink


----------



## silly.wabbit

just switched from a black coach soho slim envelope wallet to a black prada saffiano leather long continental wallet


----------



## Stephid

Burberry novacheck wallet


----------



## Jenimarie

Lovcat Black patent w/pink french purse. It's the perfect size and keeps me from carrying everything I own


----------



## Melanie

Marc by MJ Patent Black Zippered Wallet


----------



## Miss Sooky

A long black Chanel caviar which has served me so well.


----------



## JennMSU

a lodis framed ballet wallet. i think the pattern is called venetian flowers! i bought it after seeing a fellow tPF'r w/ one in her photos.


----------



## Bagspy

Gold prada wallet


----------



## tonij2000

Goldenbleu Carmen wallet!


----------



## privatejoy

LV passport wallet


----------



## bruinsfan

Lovcat - turquoise ruffle wallet.


----------



## crisei30

My Liz Claiborne


----------



## msbird

MJ zip clutch!


----------



## xpurseloverx




----------



## kimalee

I'm using my Hermes Compact Dogon wallet in Blue Jean.  I was using my $20 Fossil wallet before, but the button fell off


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BV continental wallet


----------



## bebexirene

Chanel Cambon Wallet


----------



## beauxgoris

Black Long Bottega Veneta snap wallet *so chic*!


----------



## airedale3

A black Lockheart that I love.


----------



## nordia5

Brown leather Juicy wallet.


----------



## Myblackbag

Linea Pelle green anaconda Dylan wallet. Love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## musicgirl

A Tano chicklit wallet in apricot.


----------



## newmom

Fendi spy wallet - a birthday present


----------



## JaneD

An ancient pine green men's Desmo wallet I got in Italy 20 years ago. It's finally starting to fall apart so I need to look for something else. Definitely getting some inspiration from these posts!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Juicy Couture Wallet. I love it.


----------



## Vicky2007

Damier Azur Koala wallet ^^


----------



## .pursefiend.

red gucci blondie wallet


----------



## Azianqt2

I'm using my Juicy Couture Wristlet.... I need a new wallet soon!!!!!


----------



## duranie70

Gold MJ zipper clutch- it is HOT!


----------



## ciatta

I'm using a Lodis hand tooled continential wallet...msrp  $110.00 but paid less than half price at TJMaxx. This is the wallet but in brown. (sm. wallet is example of brown)


----------



## Izznit

MJ Rose ZC [zip clutch] It's LOVE!


----------



## Kawja

This one by Dior


----------



## xmelissax

Hobo International Lauren in midnight.


----------



## TheGirlGotSoul

MBMJ Totally Turnlock Flap Clutch:


----------



## nrmcintosh

Black checkbook essex quilt from Brahmin


----------



## Kriss76

My new Savoy clutch wallet by Hobo International. I just retired my Navy Dooney and Bourke trifold after 10 years!!!I loved that wallet.


----------



## beauxgoris

*bottega Veneta*


----------



## swissaus

A bright red croc embossed Miu Miu zip wallet.. pic attached.


----------



## bagachondriac

swissaus said:


> A bright red croc embossed Miu Miu zip wallet.. pic attached.


 

Ooohh!! She's a beauty and I love that shade of red!


----------



## swissaus

Thanks bagachondriac.. I love her too.. and she fits heaps!


----------



## Bag Fetish

coach punch slim wallet


----------



## LABAG

mY RED EPI POCHETTE WALLET-i ABSOLUTELY ADORE HER!!!!!!


----------



## anilumagloire

I am waiting on my new Hayden Harnett!!!


----------



## Sweetwon

My LV monogram vernis ludlow wallet.


----------



## divaghosty

Burberry Nova Plaid wallet. I'm definitely due for a new one-I had a pen explode in my purse all over it!


----------



## LadyLinda

Today, Tano Chicklit in Pool.


----------



## Pursefreak25

Im carrying a Coach Heritage wristlet as my wallet.


----------



## amyjo0428

MY small LV multicolor monogram wallet for my CCs & my MJ black quilted leather wallet for my check book and cash.


----------



## j3_fujiwara

how about some pictures? i'm a wallet junkie, i have more wallets than bags


----------



## unlimitedlou

swissaus said:


> A bright red croc embossed Miu Miu zip wallet.. pic attached.


ooh la la - beautyful!


----------



## pursegirl3

A Black signature zip around Coach wallet


----------



## dierregi

I am using a light gold Fratelli Rossetti.  It is an Italian brand very famous for top quality shoes (some photos attached). They started recently to break into the accessories market.  They produce also a line of handbags and those I saw in the new winter collection are quite nice, although not ground-breaking.

The wallet is very nice, though - I love the color, the simple lines and the nice smell of first quality leather.


----------



## anilumagloire

My new gorgeous Hayden Harnett


----------



## Pursefreak25

i love your wallet. where did you get that?


anilumagloire said:


> My new gorgeous Hayden Harnett





anilumagloire said:


>


----------



## ranskimmie

My Chanel reissue long wallet in black metalic.  I LVE this wallet~:okay:


----------



## kristinayee

Hayden Harnett clutch wallet in Oyster


----------



## imonpurseblog

Balenciaga


----------



## marcelle

grey metallic Lodis


----------



## anilumagloire

Pursefreak25 said:


> i love your wallet. where did you get that?​




From LunaBoston.com. Originally $170, but I found a code online and it came down to $136!!!

I love, love it.​


----------



## anilumagloire

Loooove this color. Gorgeous!!



kristinayee said:


> Hayden Harnett clutch wallet in Oyster


----------



## shyne1025

my ysl ymail wallet


----------



## MonkeyGirl

lucky brand jeans sunflower wallet


----------



## Sarsi

coach embossed leather wristlet
love using this wristlet as a wallet


----------



## lcterp

shyne1025 said:


> my ysl ymail wallet


 

I absolutly love that wallet!!!!

....so envious.....


----------



## anilumagloire

Absolutely beautiful. Love it. Want it!!!



shyne1025 said:


> my ysl ymail wallet


----------



## andee

LV monogram that I have had for almost 20 years.


----------



## lantana19

a vintage embroidered one I found at a shop in Austin for $12! I LOVE that thing!


----------



## twin53

coach red heritage stripe accordian zip-around


----------



## eight15

Cute cole haan wallet i picked up in vegas.


----------



## leilani01

BV (Bottega Veneta) flap continental wallet in ebano (dark brown).


----------



## NoSnowHere

Coach white Ergo wallet.


----------



## ~nanner~

I love my marc jacobs clutch/wallet....I keep replacing them when they get old. It is really worth the money, great shape and very durable.


----------



## Jerzygirl

Coach signature.


----------



## rtesoro

coach ergo


----------



## Bagluvvahh

just good ol' liz claiborne in berry color


----------



## shyne1025

anilumagloire said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Love it. Want it!!!


 aww thank you.. the wallet I got her from BlueFly for 260.00!! and the clutch from BLuefly too for 290.00 and the coin purse (w/c is bigger than the wallet) from YSL store for 175.00.. Im addicted to YMAIL!!


----------



## shyne1025

lcterp said:


> I absolutly love that wallet!!!!
> 
> ....so envious.....


thanks!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

actually a Chanel cardholder


----------



## brianne1114

Coach Soho mini wallet (and the mini skinny for anything that doesn't fit)


----------



## Virginia

LV White MC Alexandra. I love this wallet- it's the perfect size for me- not too big, not too small.


----------



## beljwl

White MC LV koala wallet


----------



## mayajuliana

Today, an LV Vernis cles.


----------



## margaritas

A small Chanel classic wallet in caviar, not too pleased with it!


----------



## blivlien

My Miu Miu patent mock croc wallet in soya/biege


----------



## tresjoliex

What brand wallet do you carry and how much was it?

I'm looking to get a new wallet and wanted to know what was out there.


----------



## Jprojectrunway

I carry a blue Coach wallet, with the blue stripe. I have no idea what it's called, but it cost me $230 US (tax included) about that. I bought it when i was on vacation in Barbados this X-mas.
I love it, it's a medium sized wallet, but I don't think they have it available anymore!

Here is a pic:


----------



## JupiterRising

I carry a Coach wallet.  It's no longer on the website, but it's similar to the French Purse style.  It's signature embossed leather, black, and I love it.


----------



## Leelee

LV monogram canvas.  It's indestructible and looks like new after several years of wear and tear.


----------



## Twisted

marc jacobs zip clutch

im thinking of getting the HH clutch wallet, but the turnlock turns me off.


----------



## valeri

I use a LV wallet
http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11238567
 there's the pic of it. I got it used for a little over $300 2 years ago and it's still going strong.


----------



## BagLuver

I am currently using a Balenciaga Money Wallet.  Love this wallet!  

I also have 2 Marc Jacobs Zip Clutches which I also love.


----------



## tatertot

Balenciaga Money flap wallet. I think it retails around 500.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

I am carrying a Miu Miu croc print long wallet with brass clasp and lock. It si no longer available but they make other versions of it in different leathers. It was 180 pounds.


----------



## happy942

Prada Leather Tri-Fold.  I got it a few years back and it's still going strong!  I think I found it on sale on Amazon for about $200?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

I want the Balenciaga one next, the little square one in tomato colour. Lovely.


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

I have a Dior "Ethnic" wallet ($415) and a Ferragamo one (forgot the name -- was around $300, I think).


----------



## bag-princess

Jprojectrunway - i looooove your wallet!! i want me a denim coach bag so badly but of course the only place they are available now is ebay. i think it is the most gorgeous deep denim blue!

the wallet i carry is a dooney and bourke denim checkbook. i bought it off ebay for $70 and the regular price was $145 - when they were available. like coach they no longer are unless you are lucky on ebay.


----------



## b00mbaka

Does Sanrio count? I get tons of compliments on my Hello Kitty wallet!


----------



## atlbaggirl

Louis VuittonMonogram Canvas Wallet with Zip Pocket
and 
Louis VuittonMonogram Canvas Checkbook Holder


----------



## happy942

moi et mes sacs said:


> I am carrying a Miu Miu croc print long wallet with brass clasp and lock. It si no longer available but they make other versions of it in different leathers. It was 180 pounds.



Moi, how do you like this wallet?  How would you say durability is like?  I am looking at a wallet on fleabay that is similar, so I'd LOVE to know what you think of it!


----------



## b00mbaka

Hmmm.... I wonder why I can't edit to add a picture 






Anyway, it was only $20 and sits nice and comfy in my designer bags!


----------



## LV&Lexus07

*Groom Zippy Organizer- $695 (discontinued)*
*Mini Lin Zippy- $685*
*Multicolor Zippy- $770*


----------



## Avril

I use my black calfskin Dior flight wallet - think I bought it for &#8364;315 two years ago.  Have used it every day since I got it - doesn't show much wear and tear either, just a few small scratches.  I also have a Juicy coin purse then for my change.


----------



## NY_fashionista

I'm currently using a purple patent leather wallet that I found at the Gucci outlet last year. It's very durable and still looks brand new.

When I travel, I switch to a large Prada wallet, because it has lots of slots for cards and separate billfold sections that I can use for different currencies.


----------



## BagLadie

I have a Burberry wallet that I have been using for about a year or so and absolutely love it.  I use it everyday and it's the only wallet I have ever owned that has not gotten worn out.  You get what you pay for.


----------



## Bag2beautyEvrae

b00mbaka said:


> Does Sanrio count? I get tons of compliments on my Hello Kitty wallet!


 

Me too 
I have a Hello Kitty purse/wallet and it cost me £4.00 but at the moment Im using a Fiorelli ivory leather purse that rrp £22 but I only paid £6.60 on sale... Did I say I like finding bargains


----------



## Grace123

I use an LV Eugenie wallet. I think I could run over this with a truck and it wouldn't bother it at all. Can't remember the retail but I think it's around 700 or so.


----------



## shesaiddestroy

Louis Vuitton Damier Koala Wallet!


----------



## Bag2beautyEvrae

Hey if a purse is a wallet, in the UK a wallet is a man's money pocket. What is a man's wallet called?


----------



## lunatwinkle

I carry a Coach leather wallet from the Coach outlet for $99.


----------



## bABy Steffy

My only piece of Balenciaga is my Money Wallet.  It is Jaune/Marigold color and I absolutely adore it.  Scored it for around $450.


----------



## WithFrises

LV Mono porte-tresor international.


----------



## bhalpop

I carry a Coach Madison patchwork clutch wallet! I like it somewhat ( no id slot) but last week I was in the Outlet and saw they had several of these for alot less than I paid!! It will be my last Coach wallet. I was using a red Coach legacy before this one, and it got rather worn in the 9 months I carried it. Very disappointing. I have a brown patent croc Cole Hahn for the fall. I'm pretty picky about the functions of my wallet. Much more so than my purse!


----------



## AnneT

I'm currently using a Lauren Ralph Lauren black leather wallet I got close to 8 years ago.  The thing is bulletproof.  But I'm looking for something a little more cash friendly rather than credit card friendly so I have a Balenciaga Money on its way.  My current wallet also has too many pockets and flaps - I can't remember what's in any of them.  So I sat down and thought about what I actually needed to carry on a daily basis and went from there.

I looked at what seemed like a million wallets before deciding on the Bal.  In case no one else mentions them:  Smythson and Mulberry were close runners up for me but the dollar is such rubbish right now that the prices aren't great.


----------



## pinksugah

LV MC Eugenie!!


----------



## Laria

Louis Vuitton Epi Leather Pochette wallet or my Monogram wallet (style has been discontinued).

I've put both of them through a lot of abuse and they still look great.


----------



## jaded

I have a Gucci wallet (black Guccissima leather) and an LV cles.


----------



## jmcadon

I have two Jimmy Choo wallets. One is snakeskin called unite. I've been using it for about a year with no wear at all! I just got this purple with snakeskin trim and will use it this fall. They both run in the $400-600 range new.


----------



## LilTiffany

LV French Purse


----------



## Miyoshi637

LV mono PTI is my fav. wallet that I use almost everyday


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Lockheart Wallet - also has a very sturdy matching leather wristlet attachment.


----------



## VCHIK

I have about 6 wallets that I used to switch rather infrequently.  I was always on the lookout for the perfect wallet.  Then I went and spent the insane (to me) sum of $475 for a sky-blue Balenciaga money wallet.  I had it for about a month before I finally used it.  I kept thinking how much I spent and that I might return it.  Finally I bit the bullet and put my stuff in it.  I haven't changed it for another wallet since.  It's been about 4 months and I love it.  I have no desire to buy another wallet anytime soon, this is perfect for me.


----------



## shadowyi

My (real) Louis Vuitton zippy Vernis wallet in Pomme d'Amour that's on its way!


----------



## gucci fan

LV tresor, my big wallet.  I think it is around 465, but I can't remember.  
Chanel cotton club fold.  It was around 495.  I like both, but currently use my chanel more because it is smaller.


----------



## gucci fan

Bag2beautyEvrae said:


> Hey if a purse is a wallet, in the UK a wallet is a man's money pocket. What is a man's wallet called?


 It is called a wallet too.


----------



## pinkshoulders

I have a Nordstrom brand in yellow patent.  It was around $65 and appears indestructible.


----------



## anneonimiss

I'm using this Prada wallet right now (Styledrops ~$460?).  It's beautiful, but the leather is very soft and it scratches easily.  Fortunately, a little leather lotion makes it look brand new again.  I also wish it had a pen loop.











For a practically bullet-proof, cheap(!), and super-functional wallet, I recommend Fossil.  I have a red leather Fossil wallet that I used for at least 5 years that still looks perfect!


----------



## lanechange84

I have a marc jaocbs zip clutch and it is by far the best wallet I have ever had. You can carry all of you necessities, without sacrificing organization.


----------



## kiss_p

tresjoliex said:


> What brand wallet do you carry and how much was it?
> 
> I'm looking to get a new wallet and wanted to know what was out there.


 What type of wallet are you looking for?  Long, short, zip, snap?  How many credit card slots?  I have different wallets depending on what size bag I'm using.  But, my favorite wallet was a long zip wallet from Bally.  I used it for a couple of years and it still looks good.


----------



## leilani01

I usually carry my BV (Bottega Veneta) flap continental wallet in ebano (dark brown).  Love it!  

This wallet style could probably be carried as a clutch in a pinch...


----------



## j3_fujiwara

My Juicy leather wallet.


----------



## tonij2000

IF
Cole Haan
Goldenbleu
HH


----------



## [coco]

My everyday wallet is a Large gucci signature... love it!!!


----------



## kimalee

My Hermes wallet was almost $1200 :s ....but I justify it by telling myself that it will be my only wallet FOREVER lol!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

L.A.M.B. leopard wallet. Got it on ebay for about $115.00.


----------



## Vinyl

LV Damier Azur Wallet with Zipped Pocket:





I love it, but I'm hoping to get a Bottega Veneta Zip Around in Lotus next year.


----------



## Fendi_maniac

what brands make wallets with a lot of pockets for pictures? I like carrying wallet size photos of my son but haven't stumbled on a wallet I'm satisfied with.  Any siggestions? TIA!


----------



## rubyjuls

I almost always match my wallet to my bag so I have (mainly) Fendi and Coach ones.   Most of my Fendi wallets are older ones and I don't remember how much they were (I'm sure they're much more now).  My Coach ones range from $168 to $238.


----------



## dreamcherry

I carry a Louis Vuitton Zippy Coin wallet in Damier Azur.
I love it!  It fits in every small purse or clutch!


----------



## oranGetRee

I have LV framboise vernis french purse, LV epi eugenie, LV perle vernic koala and Miu Miu matelasse amarena wallet.

LV Vernis is very durable. you can consider this =)


----------



## Graciella

I have one wallet, a Mulberry Smithfield. It was 95 euros on sale, great buy!


----------



## ruusu

I have a Furla wallet -cost about 95


----------



## Samia

I am using this MbMJ now, bought it for $118 at shopbop. And a small burberry one for the extra cards and coins, was $189 at Burberry Store


----------



## swissaus

A miu miu zip wallet that cost 210 Euros


----------



## SoxFan777

This is my favorite wallet EVER.  I got it at Prada, but it's 25% off on bluefly right now.  Prada black leather, and it goes with everything (so I don't have to change wallets) but it also FITS in all my small purses.  PERFECT.  Hope you find one you love!


----------



## tresjoliex

I like the size of the LV tresor international.

I also liked the look of the zip clutch.

But wow, the wallets are like the price of a bag!!

Gotta keep on saving up!


----------



## brigadeiro

LV yellow Epi wallet with purple lining


----------



## wordbox

I've been using my Marc by Marc Jacobs Turnlock wallet. It's like this one but black:


----------



## Roe

I'm currently using a  Bottega Veneta *Bisanzio Intrecciato Ayers *wallet.  It's a brown leather weave with a gold lame touch to it and snake trim.  It was a bit stiff when i first purchased it and now it's just butter soft.


----------



## KittyKat65

Burgundy patent leather Chanel wallet.


----------



## EmeraldStar

I use a brown leather Gucci Britt wallet.


----------



## kazu

I use a BV wallet in dark red.


----------



## Babyjlo

I'm also a purse/wallet matcher, so I have a couple from Furla (2 black of which one is small and one is long, and a small lilac on that I never use as it gets filthy), a Coach French wallet in black signature, a brown MbyMJ zip clutch and then a whole bunch of Tusk wallets. I also sneaked around my purse ban with a HH clutch in Anthracite but that won't be here until tomorrow. 
They all have their pros and cons - I don't carry a checkbook so I don't need that. Change I like to keep minimal but I do need it so there has to be sufficient room. When I travelled more for work I often kept more than one currency on hand so I needed room for that but not any more. I also have quite a few cards that I like to keep with me everyday. 
The Furla ones have certainly lasted (one over 6 years!), the leather on my Coach one has already started turning a funny color which is not very good. The Tusk ones I love because they are different, but they don't match my purses (brown wallets, black bags). I'm hoping the HH one will bridge that gap.


----------



## NoSnowHere

My Ergo coach wallet was $238 I believe and my LV Tresor was bought used on the bay. Retail new is $540 I think.


----------



## duranie70

Marc Jacobs zipper clutch- LOVE IT. Sale, about $170


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Mandarina Duck Hera 94 in red.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

But now I'm lusting after Hayden-Harnett clutch wallet...lots of card slots.


----------



## declaredbeauty

LV MC Eugenie. Loves it!


----------



## vlore

LV Mono French Purse


----------



## Jahpson

signature Gucci continental


----------



## queenmab

I have lots of different wallets and have finally settled on the LV French purse, usually in vernis.  Fits in just about everything, holds everything I need, and looks FANTASTIC.


----------



## rawkinchair

a burberry and dior

i love them both 

and the marcjacobs to hold the loose change. nicked the picture off amanda's blog post on how she loved it. i loved it tooo.  got it in grey instead..

so have you come down to a few wallet choices yet??


----------



## love_purse

right now black chanel and i have two LVs


----------



## maddgiggler

I'm too lazy to change my wallet. I have a plain Lodis checkbook clutch. I got it in a neutral shade of yellow and it coordinates with all of my bags. I got it on sale for $45.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Lodis makes lovely, high-quality wallets. I had a black one with red piping for years (at least 7) before I bought my Mandarina Duck, and even then there was nothing wrong with it. I just wanted a new wallet.


----------



## LeeMiller

Prada black textured leather.  Its two years old and looks great.  I don't know how much it was b/c it was a gift!


----------



## guccisima

Louis Vuitton port-tresor international.


----------



## purplewithenvy

Louis Vuitton Monogram Pochette Wallet--It holds I believe 10-12 CCs and has a change zipper pocket on the inside. Great size, and helps me stay organized! I loooove it. 

Retails for $495


----------



## JaneD

Hayden Harnett clutch wallet in Silver Anaconda, from their recent sale.


----------



## finickee

A Salvatore Ferragamo  in light gold leather with silver hardware.


----------



## tadpolenyc

*i use the marc jacobs zip clutch. i've found my hg. i won't even look at any other wallets. i  just keep buying it in different colors. *


----------



## bagaholic85

i have quite a few wallets, but i usually stick to my french-purse style lv wallet


----------



## puccaandgarufan

Was using my LV Damier Ebony French Purse ... until it had a manufactureing defect - I'm thinking of exchanging it for the same one.... but there are so many choices! I want the Pochette but the French Purse is definatley cuter! ^^


----------



## JAP4life

Depends on a few things but I rotate between my Prada Saffiano checkbook, M by MJ wallet, and two zip clutches.


----------



## mmc24

I carry a black leather Prada checkbook wallet. Kind of boring but very functional.


----------



## bagshopr

I carry a red Chanel wallet in caviar leather.  It is small, not checkbook style.  At first I though it was TOO small, but I have edited what I carry and it is much better this way.  
It was about $450, I think.


----------



## anilumagloire

I carry a Hayden Harnett clutch wallet in anthracite. I love it.


----------



## Izznit

Rose Marc jacobs Zip Clutch.







I will never use another wallet again (I'll just buy as many as I can in different colors). The organization is unmatched!


----------



## xi_captain

^Ditto Izz, the MJ ZC's organization is just wow! Not to mention all the amazing colors you can get .


----------



## LT bag lady

TODS & Chanel
Cheers


----------



## peachbaby

dior


----------



## rosana84

Louis Vuitton


----------



## bagluv5000

MJ zip clutch


----------



## LindaP

I have each of these and rotate them, both Coach Bleecker - I think they have the most excellent wallets!  Both under $200 on Ebay.














Linda


----------



## blueeyedgirl

How durable are Chanel wallets? Do they scratch easily/get beat up? I am rough on my things! :shame:


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

louis vuitton , might get a chanel down the road anyone know the price ranges of chanel wallets ? possibley the most affordable option ?


----------



## Deesie

Coach Heritage Stripe Zip around/Accordian


----------



## Joy S2000

I carry a Prada wallet. I bought it during the NM sale and got a Tory Burch bag for free. The only downside to this beautiful wallet is that it gets dirty very easily.  By the way....how do i resize the photos????


----------



## Foo

Not designer, but my pink leather Filofax (personal size) holds agenda pages, my checkbook, business cards, cash, and coins. I also have an LV pomme vernis cles to hold my driver's license and credit card.


----------



## Southern-Belle

MJ zip clutch and Fendi logo check wallet.


----------



## jsenning

I have a bunch of coach wallets, a few I got for super cheap on ebay.  the slim envelope ones have more than enough CC slots and room for change and receipts.


----------



## thenorthwood

I tend to use a wallet for several years and don't change then out like bags.  For the past 1 1/2 years I've been using my small black Dior square wallet with little metal studs.  I can't find a picture of it but I love the touch of metal.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Using a Juicy Couture Leather wallet.


----------



## peafleut

Right now I carry a Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch (price: $450). But, I would like to get a Louis Vuitton Vernis Koala Wallet in Pomme, it looks so yummy!


----------



## Lululovebags

coach wristlet and a mini skinny..not exactly a conventional wallet~~


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

I have a Coach,Dior & LV.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I'm using my mj zip clutch. I love it- ive been using it since last summer.


----------



## sheanabelle

Chanel camelia wallet......


----------



## windowshopping

^^ Love that!

I carry an LV Monogram Brazza Wallet. I adore it.


----------



## ACS

I've been using my LV monogram porte-tresor for 4 years.


----------



## heather123

I carry an Enny wallet and an eelskin coin purse. Enny went bust a few years ago. They made excellent Italian leather bags and wallets. I got my Enny wallet on eBay for about £20. The eelskin coin purse came from TK Maxx in the January sale. I never pay serious money for wallets or coin purses, but always seek out top quality leather ones that have been reduced.


----------



## thithi

MJ zip clutch in bordeaux... I've been using different MJ ZCs for over two years now.   Love em!

I might try a money wallet by Balenciaga though.... we shall see!


----------



## kymmie

I love this wallet!  




scoobiesmomma said:


> Lockheart Wallet - also has a very sturdy matching leather wristlet attachment.


----------



## Lululovebags

sheanabelle said:


> Chanel camelia wallet......


 
ok, i was never a fan of chanel, but this wallet is soooo pretty!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Newly purchased Coach Bleeker/checkbook wallet



 

 

 




Best wallet I've hand, I love it even more then my ever loved LV pti wallet.


----------



## Bag Fetish

LindaP said:


> I have each of these and rotate them, both Coach Bleecker - I think they have the most excellent wallets!  Both under $200 on Ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linda



Oh I just bought this wallet in magenta and love it.


----------



## Etincelle

Mine is a black Dior Ultimate, I bought it a few months ago in London for about 200 pounds and I'm crazy in love with it!:shame:


----------



## Etincelle

And here is the pic!


----------



## meggyg8r

Juicy Couture.. they call it a clutch but it's really a wallet.  It has lots of credit card slots, a zip pocket for change, and lots of room for extras. I have this exact one but in silver:


----------



## ChiChi143

I carry a Coach slim envelope wallet


----------



## lovemomo

Coach. I hope to get my first LV wallet someday though.


----------



## twin53

coach accordian zip around


----------



## flipchickmc

Depending on the purse I'm using, I'm currently switching back and forth between this:

Gucci Continental Wallet but in black leather 






And this Gucci Flap French Wallet in Gunmetal Leather Trim


----------



## MissHavok

Chanel


----------



## boxermom

Bottega Veneta zip around wallet in Carmino (red).


----------



## lovemomo

MissHavok said:


> Chanel



Oh I can only dream of owning a Chanel wallet. They're so dreamy. But I'm so afraid of the price!

Camellia wallet...


----------



## Bitten

Bally slim clutch wallet in brown with silver hardware.


----------



## jchiara

LV Zippy Monogram Wallet


----------



## Imaprincess07

LV mono pochette wallet


----------



## Gatsby

I don't change wallets and the wallet I like is the Monsac checkbook wallet in black leather.  Monsac's leather has a glossy polished finish and for some reason, even after years of use, it continues to look new.  I've replaced it two or three times and it's typically when the change pocket zipper breaks.  Consumer Reports should feature it or something.


----------



## gabz

just got the long coach zoe zp around in red patent!


----------



## azureartist

Here's my Lockheart Geometric Patchwork Wallet. Love the detachable wrist strap!


----------



## Peeking_Around

I've been using my LV agenda as a wallet for at least 6 months now ...


----------



## No Cute

azureartist said:


> Here's my Lockheart Geometric Patchwork Wallet. Love the detachable wrist strap!


 
That is fabulous.  All wallets should have a detachable wrist strap, if you ask me!  Just lovely!!


----------



## luckycharms

i am using my Louis Vuitton wallet and sometimes the Gucci..
have a new one which is Samantha Thavasa though..


----------



## privatejoy

azureartist said:


> Here's my Lockheart Geometric Patchwork Wallet. Love the detachable wrist strap!


 
This wallet is gorgeous.  Can I ask where you found this?
I've been carring an LV passport wallet for the last 6yrs and it still looks great.


----------



## eorchid

I love my Gucci continental wallet in bone. It is lighter in real life; please excuse the low lighting in the photos.


----------



## azureartist

privatejoy said:


> This wallet is gorgeous.  Can I ask where you found this?
> I've been carring an LV passport wallet for the last 6yrs and it still looks great.



Thank you *Privatejoy* for your comment! I bought it at Nordstrom's, but I don't think it is available anymore. But be on the lookout for Lockheart wallets... they are truly unique in their designs and are of wonderful quality.


----------



## JerseyGirl85

I have a MBMJ softy Zip clutch in chocolate brown.  I love it!


----------



## saragleave

I have 2 HH Clutch Wallets in Black and Lagoona and ADORE them!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I use this D&G wallet.. its medium size and mine is red

http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/36189506/c/396.html


----------



## clu0984

Marc Jacobs zip clutch in maroon


----------



## sweet917

I am currently using my Marc by Marc Jacobs Turnlock clutch that I have in beige. I think I paid about $200 for it. The leather is soooo buttery soft and it is absolutely indestructible!


----------



## fettfleck

I am using a Damier french purse from LV. Love its looks and that it is undestroyable.


----------



## h&bag_addict

I am currently using a Kate Spade wallet and coin pouch that I just bought in NY recently


----------



## jenna_foo

*Coach signature checkbook wallet, and I carry my extra credit cards in a Coach patent leather wristlet. I recently bought a LV key/coin holder to replace the wristlet...BUT I can't bring myself to use it. *


----------



## Bagluvvahh

just a zip accordion kenneth cole in black leather


----------



## ballet_russe

I  my Longchamp leather wallet. I have a new Kate Spade but did not use it yet because it is so huge.


----------



## artich0ke

A lovely Burberry:
http://www.burberryusaonline.com/pr...2068773&page=3&pageBucket=0&parentPage=family
$295


----------



## JennyS315

Hi! New here 

Right now, I'm carrying the Kate Spade Katy French Wallet in Red/Amethyst that I got from their online sale a few months ago. Before that, I used a similar-style KS wallet in green with pink lining. I thought it would last me forever, but after 3+ years of major use, it began to look very worn and old. I will forever be searching for a replacement on ebay...


----------



## canadianstudies

I carry a Coach wallet, or sometimes a leather billfold from Birks.


----------



## Sha-Sha

I've been searching extensively for a wallet that had a wrist strap, plus roomy areas to hold credit cards, money and receipts. Well, last night I hit the jackpot when I picked up my Coach Hamptons Vintage Slim Envelope Wallet in Teal! It's beautiful and functional and even fits my BlackBerry if I want to use it as a wristlet for quick trips or evenings! I'm thrilled with this purchase!!!


----------



## irishlass1029

I have a red patent leather thing by Coach.  I think it's called a ziplet or a wristlet?

I have countless wallets and no matter HOW I try to use them, I invariably give up and shove my money and debit card in a small pouch of some sort so I finally shoved all my wallets in a drawer and bought a nice wristlet thing.  I love it!

If I wasn't so lazy and clueless, I'd probably try to sell all my wallets on eBay or something.


----------



## Miss Sooky

I have two and they are both Chanel. A caviar leather long wallet with silver h/w and a much more delicate quilted lambskin with great dark red lining. The caviar leather is my workaday wallet and I use it daily. The lambskin is very rarely used partly because it feels more fragile and partly because swapping all the rubbish I keep in my wallet seems like such a hassle!


----------



## erica1451

I use a Balenciaga mini compagnon. I love how it's not too big, but it holds a ton


----------



## lulu23

Orla Kiely.


----------



## kcd1695

I also carry the baleciaga mini compagnon , but in violet for a pop of color.  I ran a spare tassel through the middle of a wallet so I can carry it like a wristlet. there's just enough room for my cell phone and house key as well.

I must admit that i do carry the wallet in its dust bag. it got a scratch early on, so I definitely baby it now!


----------



## beljwl

Here is mine....LV White MC Koala


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

I carry the LV mono koala.  I was never into LV wallets prior - but I loved the button-nosed clasp - it's just so cute - and with a change pocket, I love it to death.  I've had it almost 5 years now - I got it when it just came out, and am still just in love with it.  LV doesn't really dazzle me anymore - but I still have great love for my LV speedy and koala - just so classic, timeless, durable, functional, and goes with every outfit






^^ that's from elux.  That pic does it no justice.  It's so effing cute 

As for price - I believe I bought it for around $500.00 - but with the price hikes since then, elux has it for $645.00


----------



## samuelmorgan

I have this GREAT Marc by Marc Jacobs Totally turn lock zip clutch.






but I have it in the gorgeous shade of brown:


----------



## Stormy Heart

Lp


----------



## mmbags

I'm currently carrying the LV monogram Alexandra.  I also have wallets by Chanel, Bottega Veneta, Prada, Ferragamo and Coach.


----------



## Bagluvvahh

looking for a new one! lol! i'm eyeing a kc reaction envelope clutch


----------



## vanhornink

A black Coach wallet that I love and have had for around 20 years and its still rockin!!!!!!


----------



## pquiles

The pouch to my LV Damier Marais (which I gave to my mom).


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

A Paul Smith Zipped Wallet.  

I love the bright swirl pattern because it goes with all my bags.


----------



## toomuchfun

I'm using a black leather Fossil.  I've been using it for years and it still looks new and the leather is so soft.  I'll probably have it forever.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Newly acquired coach compact wallet. Normally i'm into large wallets but so far i'm loving this one.


----------



## Bagluvvahh

Bag fetish that compact clutch is cute!! i wanna change to a smaller wallet =D


----------



## ldp

This one is what I've got my eye on:


----------



## missmustard

A $10 dlls wallet from Wal-Mart. No designer anything for me until I find a new job!


----------



## susa

louis vuitton dentelle gold


----------



## Bag Fetish

angelthelson said:


> Bag fetish that compact clutch is cute!! i wanna change to a smaller wallet =D



thanks i'm totally loving it right now.


----------



## Heath-kkf

I've narrowed it down to two wallets, one for fall/winter and one for spring/summer. An LV monogram zippy coin purse (now 300) and a Dior 'lady dior' pool blue wallet that I got for about $200 at the Dior outlet.


----------



## grammyr

Now I am using a brown signature Michael Kohrs.  I also love my Kate Spade green illfold piped in navy.  Both ran about $100


----------



## Poppy pleat

I have this one 2.
Love it!




LivinLuxuriously said:


> I carry the LV mono koala. I was never into LV wallets prior - but I loved the button-nosed clasp - it's just so cute - and with a change pocket, I love it to death. I've had it almost 5 years now - I got it when it just came out, and am still just in love with it. LV doesn't really dazzle me anymore - but I still have great love for my LV speedy and koala - just so classic, timeless, durable, functional, and goes with every outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ that's from elux. That pic does it no justice. It's so effing cute
> 
> As for price - I believe I bought it for around $500.00 - but with the price hikes since then, elux has it for $645.00


----------



## PEBBLEBOOH123

Hello
i have 2 small coach wallets that I love dearly. They hold up well and fit in both large and small purses and holds everything big bulky wallets hold.

[  
I'm looking to get a new wallet and wanted to know what was out there.[/quote]


----------



## lborroel

My husband's old LV wallet.


----------



## mjtsnoopy

shadowyi said:


> My (real) Louis Vuitton zippy Vernis wallet in Pomme d'Amour that's on its way!


 
I am using this wallet right now. It is beautiful.


----------



## ttc749

I carry a Coach signature checkbook wallet black and grey little c with buckle on the front. I love it I have a leather one as well. I am looking to purchase the bleeker.


----------



## Spo0oky

A brown Gucci wallet


----------



## sinny

LV Snapped Billfold and Coin Purse


----------



## Bagluvvahh

^^^ sure np!!!!! it's adorable =D back to ann taylor clutch, there is a saying or belief that when a wallet is given to you as a gift, which in my case, is a gift from my big sis, it's a lucky wallet always filled with $$$, but i'm wondering, there's no $$ in mine, lol!


----------



## londonChanel

I'm using a cognac juicy couture elongated clutch with a place for cell phone.  It's cute.  Also using a simple black leather D&G wallet.


----------



## leothelnss

Hayden Harnett Clutch Wallet in Anthracite


----------



## martuska

Black Coach, black or orange Banana Republic, my dream is B money wallet!


----------



## Biondina1003

I have a black chanel classic french purse wallet, and a Louis Vuitton small compact wallet.

The chanel holds up very well.


----------



## bextasy

pink goyard


----------



## angieee

Coach Bleeker French Wallet - Tattersall


----------



## Pursefreak25

Nice wallet Angieee ^


----------



## Veelyn

My Coach accordian zip around wallet in khaki/parchment


----------



## bernbaby

I'm using this Gucci Patent White D Ring Wallet .....I'm loving it!!!


----------



## No Cute

A black leather Lodis organizer inside a Kate Spade wristlet is my wallet for now.  Recently switched from a pink canvas one I used for summer.


----------



## lkrystall

just a gucci wallet with the big D ring :okay:


----------



## ellacoach

LV Mono Compact Zip wallet. I looooveeee it! It's compact but has so much room!


----------



## knics33

After my Hype wallet got really dirty (light pink leather), I got an awesome zip around wallet at TJMaxx for $14.99! It still had the retail tag on it- originally $40~


----------



## couture_addict

My Hobo International Lauren clutch - I ADORE it.  I have sooo many wallets, but I can't bring myself to stop using this one


----------



## nishita

Ta da!






I don't care how yellow it is... I will use it all year long because it's so easy to see in my bag.


----------



## aillae

I'm using my LV Amarante small agenda as a wallet.


----------



## loves it all

I am using a Hobo International Lauren wallet in black. I find this is the best wallet with lots of compartments and lots of room for receipts, and lots of credit card space.


----------



## sunny07

black balenciaga "money" wallet. Love it! It's the most functional, well laid out wallet I've ever used!


----------



## Izznit

I'm using one i made out of duct tape. haha. My MJ ZC is too valuable to be lugging around at school.


----------



## silvercloud

I am using Agnes B continental wallet. I love the Tiffany blue and the compartments.


----------



## Sweet Pea

LV Mono Zippy


----------



## Drdolphin

I've been using a Monsac wallet in red croc for at least 8 years.  I love it and it's falling apart!    I wish I had bought every last one they had.  Now they don't make it anymore and I can't replace it!


----------



## uuviolin

I 'm using Betty Boop.  lol lol


----------



## mordant

Coach Heritage Stripe wristlet. But I have been saving up for a new wallet.


----------



## Lululovebags

silvercloud said:


> I am using Agnes B continental wallet. I love the Tiffany blue and the compartments.


 
man, i love how tiffany blue this wallet looks like!!! so gorgeous, i could stare at it the whole day...


----------



## Lululovebags

i used to have a coach wristlet and a mini skinny for my cards, cash and coins..but this Kate Spade was given to me as a gift and i have been using it for a month now!


----------



## keishapie1973

I'm using my LV violet zippy. I love this wallet.....


----------



## Bagluvvahh

^^^tauketula OT, what bag is that? so purdy!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

again usingmy ann taylor croc embossed clutch i have a love-hate relationship w/ it. doesnt have enough pockets for trash lol


----------



## gjaneco

my gucci bordeaux guccisima wallet. my favorite!


----------



## finickee

Salvatore Ferragamo in pale gold leather.


----------



## keishapie1973

angelthelson said:


> ^^^tauketula OT, what bag is that? so purdy!


 
Thank you.  I found this bag at TJ Maxx.  It is designed by Nicoli.


----------



## Angeltears1945

Coach Slim envelope and a mini Skinny


----------



## rainyjewels

LV amarante PTI....loooove it.


----------



## parkeedoo

LV to match my LV work bag...


----------



## anilumagloire

Hayden Harnett clutch wallet in anthracite.


----------



## coco13

LV purse with a clasp for loose change.  I matched it to my make-up bag.  I feel LV is strong and goes with anything although I am now feeling like a Chanel one.


----------



## curlsjang

My Gucci wallet with the bamboo clasp, a gift from my sister which I have been using for the last few years. And it is still holding up perfectly.


----------



## charlieb

silvercloud said:


> I am using Agnes B continental wallet. I love the Tiffany blue and the compartments.



I am completely in love with this wallet!! Does anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## Bagspy

Gold prada wallet


----------



## Brandwashed

Gucci.....


----------



## digby723

I'm using a Burberry that's ripped along all of the corners! Ugh. I need to get it sent in for repairs. Makes me mad, becuase I've only used it on and off for about 2-3 months. It's not like I've abused it either!


----------



## tatertot

my new MbyMJ


----------



## misstrine85

Mulberry oak long locked purse


----------



## clevercat

Black lambskin Chanel. I've had it for just over two years, used everyday and it still looks perfect! it!


----------



## tadpolenyc

black marc jacobs zip clutch. best wallet ever.


----------



## mikatee

I don't carry much, so I use my LV Mini Pochette Accesoires T&B to keep a few coins and bills.


----------



## abandonedimages

Hobo International Savoy in metallic bronze that my boyfriend bought me when I was having a bad day


----------



## declaredbeauty

Chanel Cambon Wallet


----------



## Miss Sooky

My new and exquisite Bottega Veneta Continental long wallet in nero - so soft, so gorgeous and so practical!


----------



## Lululapell

Emerald Balenciaga money wallet.


----------



## Sheikha-qatar

I am using *Givenchy* it was a gift from a dear  person.


----------



## beeb

A Tano Chick Lit, and I have never been so organized! I have my eye on a little thing from Fossil for the times when the large Chick Lit isn't practical.


----------



## rendodan110

black Coach legacy framed slim envelope wallet it was a gift!


----------



## Vicky2007

Chanel Classic Flap wallet in black


----------



## travelbliss

LV Complice mono...LVoe it.


----------



## lpsimer

Hot pink patent Lovcat wallet - helps my old eyes be able to find it since I always carry a dark bag.


----------



## menopausalmama

Balenciaga Violet campagnon....love the color!!!


----------



## aquablueness

LV monogram Koala. I've been using it for SO long. I use to ALWAYS change wallets but it's amazing how i haven't changed in a long time.


----------



## PhantaBitten

Coach Hamptons Turnlock in chambray #41058


----------



## Sohoaccessories

I must have a red or bright color wallet since I thought I lost my black one.  It was just that I couldn't see it under the car seat when it fell out.  I swore never a black one again.  I have my whole life in my wallet and it was very upsetting to think I lost it.  A great tip....next time you are near a photocopy machine..photocopy everything in your wallet...license, credit cards, receipts, etc.  It will be easy if you ever lose your wallet to know what was in it.


----------



## qtgirl

A funky Betsy Johnson leather one, don't know the name of it...


----------



## jmaichang

I'm using the Tod's P. Foglio Morsetto. I got it for $165 (original price was $425) at their outlet store in Cabazon, CA. It actually fits alot more than it appears. And well, I couldn't pass up a good deal, right?


----------



## msmixie2

*MICHAEL Michael Kors Astor Continental Zip Wallet*


----------



## ducky112

Coach indigo patchwork accordian...I love the two little flowers on it!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

i just bought  a new clutch one at tjmaxx that is italian made leather called valentina, croc embossed and very rich looking in brownish/bordeaux color. i love it!


----------



## tatertot

I'm still loving my MbyMJ wallet.


----------



## hokka

A Hayden Harnett Tango Red Lido!  I love it.


----------



## alatrop

LV Zippy Coin (Mono).  I absolutely love it.


----------



## christinag

I luv my B&W Checkerboard Clutch Wallet from L.A.M.B.!


----------



## jchiara

LV Monogram Zippy....


----------



## ballerine

Chanel large classic in black caviar


----------



## missb

LV compact zipped mono.... it's great and so handy


----------



## NY_fashionista

I'm using a Gucci purple patent leather wallet I found at the outlet in Tuscany a couple of years ago. I really like it because it has a lot of card slots and two different bill sections, so I can separate the dollars from the euros when I travel.


----------



## shopaholic1987

The purse I am using at the moment is a Coach signature compact purse in cardinal red which I received as a gift for my 21st off my parents. This is the only purse I own and find that the colour goes with everything and its a great size.


----------



## asbb

I recently moved to a Hayden Harnett pilot and I LOVE it.


----------



## tatertot

my "new" 04 Balenciaga turquoise Comapagnon


----------



## Pursefreak25

Today I'm using my Betsey Johnson wallet.


----------



## bcbgurl19

I use a black Fendi Spy wallet and a silver Dior card case.


----------



## tatertot

either my MbjMJ large zippy wallet and/or my Balenciaga Compagnon wallet


----------



## rendodan110

Coach Slim envelope


----------



## purexelegance

I use several ones and rotate between them:

Marc Jacobs Patchwork Zip Clutch in Cherry tart (with the patchwork indigo key pouch)
Dior Lady Dior Charm wallet in Baby Blue
Bottega Veneta small wallet


----------



## Pebbi

I wear the big Zippy Wallet from Vuitton in multicolour black...


----------



## vickyvictoria

black coach


----------



## may3545

Balenciaga money wallet, retailed $475.

I also switch to any of my Hermes Bearn wallets, which are around $1700.


----------



## aznkat25

I just got a new berry colored ferragamo wallet, I love it so much!


----------



## Dawn

i carry Marc Jacobs' zip clutch (black or wine) - I paid about $250ish for each one (reg price is $395)
I also have two of his MbyMJ wallets that are similar to the zip clutch, but less expensive.


----------



## acid_pixel

bought a damier graphite brazza on impulse...currently using a black epi 6 cc


----------



## Koobaholic

I'm using LV Monogram Vernis Billfold 
I've been in love with it for 3 years!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I'm using my Cole Haan key pouch as a wallet.


----------



## tatertot

Turq 04 Bal compagnon w/ griege tassels


----------



## Bag Fetish

Back to my trusty,


 




I'm  going to use this one now until I sell my other wallets and replace this with an Lv wallet.
I have to say out of the wallets I've had(aside from my lv one) I like this the best and its the most functional.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Back to my trusty,


----------



## Compass Rose

A nice luggage leather Cole Haan French Wallet that I've had for about 2 years that I keep going back to.


----------



## sweetxoxo76

I have an LV vernis zippy wallet...


----------



## BagLadie

I don't like to buy very expensive wallets as I like to change them every so often.  Also I am not buying bags like I used to these days so I get that "thrill" when I get a new wallet.  I am currently using a wine/purple wallet that is Kenneth Cole Reaction.  I got it at TJMaxx I think for less than $20.

I have a buttery yellow wallet that I adore that is Cole Haan and a really nice Burberry one (that was for over $200 and the most I have ever spent on a wallet).


----------



## ItalianFashion

Black studded Gucci Blondie wallet.


----------



## dcsurfergirl

Right now I am using a brown patent Coach mini-skinny because I change bags often. I need something small. 

Cristina's Keroppi wallet is cute!  I need a Hello Kitty one!


----------



## ReRe

Chloe whiskey


----------



## baghag24

Chanel blk quilted long leather wallet


----------



## Myliecad

I'm currently using a Coach signature wristlet. But I just ordered a handmade ostrich leather wallet from a person on etsy. I can't wait for it to get here. It's like the picture here, but I had a zippered change pocket added on the back side.


----------



## Tavy Shaw

Lockheart.


----------



## â¥ Ferragamo

*Ferragamo long calfskin wallet -- I've had this wallet for YEARS...I still love it...*


----------



## Mia Bella

I have an Orla Kiely laminated canvas continental wallet. I love it.


----------



## tatertot

It's more of a coin purse than a wallet but I just got this little cutie and had to show her to you all.


----------



## Izznit

Just using an MJ key pouch at the moment!


----------



## bagladyseattle

I am using LV Monogram Internation Tressor wallet.  That's also my fav.


----------



## txuguelph

haha...a coac lether frenchpurse i guess, got that from outlet for 50 bucks when i visited the state last summer...what a bargain ^^ 
planning to get a new miu miu or lancel


----------



## gabz

coach red patent zoe zip around


----------



## ginag

a red Lodis framed clutch I've had for years.


----------



## LVtay31

LV Monogram Zippy Organizer... Bought in October 2007 & still love it!


----------



## grkbella03

I thought I'd start a thread that I saw in one of subforums I usually post in and it was a nice thread....So ladies, What wallets do you carry? Post pics if you can!


----------



## pmburk

I carry a Lodis "Audrey" French purse. Here is the only photo I have of it with my bag:






http://www.lodis.com/leather/shop-w...ey-french-purse-with-removable-id-holder/2772


----------



## GnomeNisse

A  Lodis frame wallet in a fading blue color.  I love it so much that until it falls apart, I won't swap it out.   I have a few others that I just can't use after using the frame.


----------



## emma*puppy

L.A.M.B. Clutch Wallet in the frosted/glazed silver. The lambskin is so delicate that the edges are crinkly, but it has a lot of nooks and pockets. The coin pocket is excellent too.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

HH bungalow wallet


----------



## Mia Bella

Haha. I love how my last post is at the top of this page. I've since changed wallets and now have the LV Sarah wallet.


----------



## glistenpearls

Guccissima wallet in red leather


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Rebecca Minkoff Jaimie wallet with the grey/metallic purple combo.


----------



## ReRe

Bottega Veneta black rugiada wallet to match my bag!


----------



## navywz

just bought koala, but it has a little bit defective issures, has to exchange for a new one.  Fendi now!


----------



## nyshopaholic

LeSportsac Lily wallet. It zips around, has 8 credit card slots & 2 full-length bill compartments (perfect for money & coupons) and a strap so it can be carried as a wristlet.


----------



## gabz

Bump


----------



## meneednewpurse

Marc by MJ blue patent zip around that i love!!!


----------



## emma*puppy

Hayden-Harnett Grey Zeus Clutch Wallet.

I love my silvers and greys!


----------



## LushBoutique

I love my burberry long, nova check wallet.  It has a magnetic closure.  Has lots of compartments for creditcards, a hidden pocket, 2 bill slots and a zipper compartment for coins.  Its great!!! I've been using that a lot lately! fits everything!


----------



## Jane*Bond

I use a Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch most of the time.  When I am carrying a small bag or clutch, I use a Coach mini-skinny.


----------



## Loquita

L-U-V-Purses said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Jaimie wallet with the grey/metallic purple combo.



Gorgeous wallet!  

I am carrying a Hayden-Harnett Clutch wallet in Black Zeus.


----------



## ETenebris

Louis Vuitton monogram Zippy wallet.  Love it...have not used anything else since I bought it.


----------



## newmom

Fendi Spy long wallet!


----------



## purplewithenvy

My LV monogram pochette wallet! I love it, its so sturdy and perfect! I haven't used anything else since I bought it!


----------



## kismet86

I just switched from a beautiful pink leather wallet that I bought while I was in Florence (helllooo leather capital!) for my brand new HH clutch wallet in goldrush.


----------



## AtelierPax

my new HH clutch wallet in TCP ... love the color!  it's like caramel ... makes me happy!


----------



## Hoodster777

Marc by Marc Jacobs small jelly jacquard zip-around wallet in indigo/green.


----------



## Bagluvvahh

franco sarto $10 real leather croc wallet ;-P


----------



## bakeacookie

British Hello Kitty wallet by LoungeFly. http://s2.thisnext.com/media/130x130/99B37847.jpg


----------



## bagcat

Prada wallet w/c was a birthday present


----------



## leilani01

Ferragamo wallet in blush (taupe-like metallic)


----------



## lightsinsorrow

Hobo International black leather Lauren clutch.  It has a ton of card slots and the kisslock compartments fit everything!  Sometimes I'll throw a compact and gloss in there and use it in lieu of a bag when I go out.


----------



## sparkyjt

I've loved my Hobo International Lauren for about 3 years now! Great wallet! I just downsized to a small lavender Guccisima wallet. I rarely ever write checks anymore and don't need that size wallet. Plus I can carry smaller bags now that I have a little more room. It has been a bit adjustment going without the Lauren! That was the most functional wallet I've ever had. Hmmm maybe I'll see what they have in the smaller sizes.


----------



## frzsri

Bottega Zip Around Wallet in Eclipse Birthday present from DH and DS
The leather is so luscious and soft; and the pop of red is a perfect match to most of my bags which are mostly black, dark brown and red


----------



## QueenCatherine

I am somewhat fickle with wallets and like to change every couple of months. So I have a nice collection I have attained over the years that I rotate through depending on my mood and the bag I'm wearing. It (my collection) goes anywhere from a silk hand sewn little wallet that is fine for a wristlet or small clutch just to keep my liscense and money in~all the way up to the big checkbook wallets from Coach. Being a creature of habit; I have one in black, red and the classic tan. Then there are a few french purses for a bag that is not right for a big wallet. I also have a few Brighton wallets....I know they aren't the most sopisticated looking wallets; but they are very well made and some just speak to the romantic side of me.
The one I'm using right now is by Charlie Lapson....it's a larger french purse style and has tons of storage in it for reciepts, appointment cards, etc. It's a really nice black patent leather that feels so luxurious in the hand. Suprisingly though...it was only 59.00 and is quite a nice wallet(from SNBC). 
We've been paying college tuition for our two kids with one all the way thru a masters program since 2000 when my son started college. So these past years were a bit lean in terms of the little luxuries of life.My daughter graduates in May!  So, now I'm discovering all these different brands and designers, that I just never knew existed before! I must say~it's a lot of fun!!


----------



## muggles

Balenciaga money in glacier blue


----------



## BagLuver

Black Balenciaga Money Wallet


----------



## LABAG

ABSOLUTELY LOVE MY RED EPI POCHETTE WALLET!!!!! I love to open my bag and see that pop of red -cheers me right up!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Some no-name wallet that seems to last forever.  For some reason, I buy handbags but never any particular wallet.


----------



## dsmlvbags

Right now I am carrying a Burberry Molly wallet which I absolutely love.  I change bags often but not wallets.  I have several nice ones though.  Since I tend to be conservative in my choice of colors for bags (mostly black & brown) I like wallets that are a little different.  I also will buy a wallet from a different designer line tha I have a bag from.  That way I have a little bit of each designer.


----------



## pchan2802

Louis Vuitton Sarah wallet in cassis epi.Love it .


----------



## robbins65

Louis Vuitton Sarah wallet in Rose Pop


----------



## jason_168*123

my louis vuitton monogram eugenie!  i super duper love it!


----------



## frzsri

dsmlvbags said:


> Right now I am carrying a Burberry Molly wallet which I absolutely love.  I change bags often but not wallets.  I have several nice ones though.  Since I tend to be conservative in my choice of colors for bags (mostly black & brown) I like wallets that are a little different.  I also will buy a wallet from a different designer line tha I have a bag from.  That way I have a little bit of each designer.


I agree I always choose a wallet that is bright in color and something that I would never pick in a handbag. Also I like to mix up designers and find something unique and classic in each of their line but must admit..have a soft spot for Bottega and Hermes..which is so not good for my credit cards


----------



## baglady88

You kno? I dont really care much for expensive wallets when theyre gonna go inside your bag anyways. so nobody will get to see it unless u take it out, and i dont think people really care or pay attention when it is out..Anyways, i like my Forever21 crocodile wallet. Sometimes, i dont even have to use my bag, i could use it as a clutch if want to dress up, or just dont feel like lugging around my bag. Its cute, its purple and it holds my license, I.D cards, credit/debit cards, business cards, reciepts, cash/coins and its my favorite color, purplei think it was $8.80


----------



## chgoblknazn

I have a small collection of wallets, but I tend to only carry my Hermes Dogon.  It carries everything perfectly and I know where everything is in it.  I love the soft goat-leather interior too.


----------



## Livia1

A black Mulberry continental wallet. I usually go for something colorfull when it comes to wallets but I just love this.


----------



## baglady2006

Louis Vuitton Isolite wallet in green


----------



## declaredbeauty

Right now I'm carrying a Juicy Couture wallet. Love it. app5.sellersourcebook.com/users/53502/juicy_black_wallet6.jpg


----------



## Voodoo

L.A.M.B. Ombre Patent Wallet in Rainforest...

It's gooooooorgeous


----------



## poohhunny

Gucci guccissima leather continental wallet ..


----------



## chgoblknazn

poohhunny said:


> Gucci guccissima leather continental wallet ..



I love that wallet!!


----------



## gabz

red patent coach "zoe" long zippy wallet


----------



## fettfleck

LV french purse in Damier ebene - its the perfect wallet!


----------



## suretobuy

MJ zip clutch, love it!


----------



## sw0pp

My LV Taiga wallet I will have had for 3 years on 10th Feb lol


----------



## becks1981

Sleek and fits easily in medium or larger handbags.  Approx. 10" x 5" - fits all credit cards, cash or change, and versatile pockets that will expand if you want to carry lip gloss, etc.  If you want to ditch your bag to go dancing, etc., you can fit enough in the wallet carry all of the essentials separately.  I change handbags almost everyday, but I always use the same wallet.


----------



## skyliner8888

I am trying to get a new wallet and I found this 3 wallets which I am confuse which one to get. they are:

1. LV Manogram Vernis Sarah Amarante 
(http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/image/eLuxury/11572901_amarante?$largeThumb$)
2. BV brown woven leather continental wallet 
(http://adn.is.bluefly.com/mgen/Bluefly/prodImage.ms?productCode=300837602&width=340&height=408)
3. Chanel camellia wallet white 
(http://fsh.live.chanel.com/fashion/data/1280/hautdebit/collections/1/_img/3/12/zoom/05.jpg)


----------



## beesaunt

Hobo International Rachel - Mogano


----------



## Etincelle

Dior Ultimate in black patent, I love it to pieces!


----------



## MissPR08

my graffiti in orange! i love it.!


----------



## ladysalesrep195

LV Suhali Zippy in Verone


----------



## robertsn6534

Prada gauffre nappe in tan!


----------



## ladakini

LV Koala Wallet in Damier


----------



## innocent smilez

Marc by Marc Jacobs black patent leather zip-wallet.


----------



## smelelle

My black Chloe continental wallet..the leather is amazingly soft.


----------



## Dolly6637

My Gucci Joy wallet.


----------



## pr1nc355

One of the following 2:

1) black Chanel caviar compact wallet
2) black Hermes boxcalf compact Bearn with gold hardware


----------



## prisma

My PINK  Graffiti zippy Wallet- simply beautiful


----------



## Tarantino

I use an Angel Purse by Belen Echandia - they come in such beautiful colours and it's such a classic design.


----------



## tatertot

Balenciaga GGH Boutin D'or Money wallet. I love this and the bright color makes it easy to find in my large bags.


----------



## MissPR08

^^ i love love your wallet!


----------



## VanessaJean

Right now I am using my LV PTI in mono but I just bought a Balenciaga Compagnon. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## dinah625

Yellow Rebecca Minkoff Paper and Plastic.  It's been the perfect size for me - enough room in the plastic side for my cards, and sufficient room on the paper side for my money and receipt, so I don't have to overstuff it.  I only wish there was a place for change - I have to keep my change in a separate Rebecca Minkoff zippered pouch.


----------



## *Pink Sapphire*

Gucci continental wallet.


----------



## amusic20

I got a New York & Co. wallet for Christmas.  It's inexpensive, for sure, but it does the job.  I don't care as much about matching my wallet to my purse.


----------



## pursewatch

A black leather Prada wallet.


----------



## meatbun

Juicy Couture black wallet


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

Kate Spade black Taryn wallet. Pretty AND functional.


----------



## Kansashalo

LV Multicolore PTI in black


----------



## carousel eyes

From Urban Outfitters:


----------



## LT bag lady

Bottega Veneta Continental wallet in Nero


----------



## justwatchin

Mulberry Long Locked Wallet in Oak


----------



## leothelnss

Hayden Harnett lido in bouton d'Or


----------



## newmom

Coach heritage stripe in light khaki/pink, medium size


----------



## elenabarbados94

I have always liked matching the wallet with the bag. Its just easier when you don't have to think about which wallet goes with which bag.


----------



## MissIndependent

My Long Locked Purse from Mulberry


----------



## Alice1979

My go-to wallet, Miu Miu St Croc, with my added 8-cc plastic insert.


----------



## Jessa B

I have a Kenneth Cole that is _way_ too bulky.  I'm looking at a Lodis Diva Ballet frame wallet.  Does anyone have one?  I'm wondering how much it holds and how bulky it gets.


----------



## Odebdo

Coach Patchwork zip around wallet...


----------



## Izznit

Marc Jacobs Key Pouch when I'm at school, has my ID's, chapstick, and keys. There's a chain inside where my keys link to, so when it's in my car's ignition the pouch just hangs. 

Any other time, it's my MJ Rose Zip Clutch (1st pic). Can fit my phone, keys, chapstick, money, coins and cards in there!


----------



## gabz

parker small wallet in rose gold. loving it!


----------



## alatrop

Currently?  A cheapie Target wallet that's REALLY cute and was only $12 (that includes shipping).  It's orange "leather" and has little cut out stars on one end.  I like it.


----------



## Tarantino

I like that you've got TPF in the background of your photo!  : )



Alice1979 said:


> My go-to wallet, Miu Miu St Croc, with my added 8-cc plastic insert.


----------



## Mette

I switch between two.

I have a small Mulberry purse that I use from time to time, and a LV monogram canvas wallet that I use most days.


----------



## Loquita

I have switched out of my beloved Black Zeus Hayden-Harnett wallet for my smaller Belen Echandia Angel Purse -- which still fits everything!  (In fact, I got two Angel Purses recently, fiamma red and turquoise):


----------



## Amilica

Comme des Garcons large zip embossed in red, it's perfect.


----------



## rorosity

For me, it's a Limited Edition Hello Kitty Pinky Long Wallet.  I also have the matching cosmetic case.


----------



## rainrowan

I use a classic Coach multifunction wallet. Tried many others and keep coming back to this one.


----------



## Compass Rose

Amilica said:


> Comme des Garcons large zip embossed in red, it's perfect.


 
Now, that's what I'm talkin' about!   It's gorgeous!  I need a wallet.  Bad.


----------



## St3phY

My Coach wallet that my hubby got for me from Hong Kong (at a Coach store... haha) as an engagement gift


----------



## louis4life

LV Pochette wallet, Cles and Agenda PM (has 3 credit card slots).


----------



## FlyGirl27

Chanel distressed caviar leather wallet


----------



## PrettyInPink

LV Vernis French Purse


----------



## NYCBagSnob

Gucci 'Joy' Continental, GG Plus, w/white patent trim.


----------



## Pursefreak25

Purple Michael Kors studded wallet.


----------



## guccikat

LV Zippy Wallet in Armarante

next will be LV Suhali Wallet le Favori


----------



## shebag

A bronze Braun Buffel ladies' wallet... slightly shorter than the normal long wallet. I've been using this for over a year and it still looks as good as new. Plenty of slots for cards and a zip compartment for coins as well.


----------



## NurseNess

For those of you looking for a great cheap wallet, I use an Espe that is teal with an embroidered bird on it. It is the best wallet I have ever owned. It beats out my designer wallets any day from organization to multiple beatings . They have a website and you can find them on ebay.


----------



## Loquita




----------



## claudian

Monogram Vernis Sarah wallet
Really love it


----------



## Mette

I recently started using a blue Goyard Ziippé PM.


----------



## bagsgal

Louis Vuitton Insolite Wallet with rose pop interior


----------



## Ania

I have a black Longchamp Legende wallet in patent leather. It's excellent and huge (can easily double as a clutch), but I especially love the fact that the change pocket is in front so when I just want to get a quick coffee, etc I don't need to open the whole thing encouraging potential pickpockets.


----------



## Livia1

My Balenciaga Sapphire Money Wallet


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Agnes B wallet in Silver & LV ebene cles


----------



## prisma

LV Graffiti zippy wallet


----------



## lynn1946

Prada red Saffiano leather long wallet


----------



## legsieloveslamb

L.A.M.B. Trenchtown wallet


----------



## bextasy

My rose pop sarah!!!!


----------



## indi3r4

green guccissima continental wallet


----------



## baglover1973

LV roses zippy wallet


----------



## meganfm

I have this Vivienne Westwood Man wallet:

http://www.viviennewestwood-tokyo.c...=3138090&GoodsColorNo=2&DispNum=10&DispMode=0


----------



## just1morebag

using my Linea pelle dylan wallet that i painted zebra,,,, because i got bored w/ it,,, and i like zebra,,,,, whalaaaa!!!!


----------



## PurpleRose

^^You painted that? It looks gorgeous!!! I love the zebra stripes.


----------



## *emma*

LV monogram zippy


----------



## NagaJolokia

Croton stingray wallet


----------



## just1morebag

PurpleRose said:


> ^^You painted that? It looks gorgeous!!! I love the zebra stripes.



thanx* purplerose*,,,, yep,,, its one of my fav things to do,,, anything is fair game.


----------



## Rimma13

MBMJ Totally Turnlock


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes dogon in orange


----------



## ellacoach

Chanel caviar wallet in black


----------



## canadianstudies

Currently, a cheap wallet I got for free from Suzy Shier, which is kind of sad given that I have Coach and LV wallets in my closet!


----------



## tatu_002

Prada saffiano leather long wallet in silver


----------



## privatejoy

My most recent purchase is the LV Astrid which I love.


----------



## hedger22

Any tous lovers in here? I'm loving their wallets!


----------



## spajunky

MJ Zip Clutch in Rose


----------



## m-stephanie

I recently bought an Yves Saint Laurent Y-mail coin purse in black patent.  I looked at their wallets and they were so much more expensive.  Plus they held a lot of cards and I don't even have a credit card to my name!  I only have a debit, ID, metrocard, and some drug store cards that all fit perfectly.  Even though it is a "coin purse" by name, I can fit the cards I carry around with me, cash folded in half, photostrips of my boyfriend & me, and my iPod.  That's good enough for me.


----------



## chunkylover53

Black Dior wallet from at least 5 years ago.


----------



## aprilraign

Prada Saffiano long leather zip around in purple.  I love the vibrant color.


----------



## aprilraign

I like the chanel


----------



## aaa_1188

BV cobalt zip around, I also have a Betsy Johnson heart wallet and a SHIH purple zip around.


----------



## dierregi

Right now I switched to a light-gold Fratelli Rossetti.


----------



## DisCo

LV mono insolite in Rubis


----------



## sarah2808

canadianstudies said:


> Currently, a cheap wallet I got for free from Suzy Shier, which is kind of sad given that I have Coach and LV wallets in my closet!


 
 I can beat you, I am using the pockets of my chamelion and a small credit card holder from Damier that my DD bought me years ago, while my LV wallets and agenda sit at home.  I find they just add weight to my purses. It just doesn't look as nice when I pull them out.


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Using my LV in amarante.


----------



## starkfan

Linea Pelle Dylan Croco Long Zip Wallet in Turquoise:







I don't tend to switch around my wallets all that often, so this one will probably be in there for quite some time! I've been using it since I got it about three months ago.


----------



## Myblackbag

I have a Linea Pelle Dylan Anaconda Long Zip Wallet in dark green. Love it!


----------



## Marymom

I just recently bought the Hobo International Lauren wallet and I love it. It is the best wallet ever and holds everything and can be used as a clutch too. 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2859309...ndbags+&amp;+Accessories&origin=searchresults


----------



## bagcat

Prada gauffre zip around in camel


----------



## liwhi

I'm using my D&B zip around, but it's time for a new one.  Just haven't found one I love yet.


----------



## jo712

Rebecca Minkoff Paper/Plastic wallet in peacock!


----------



## pursegirl3

My L.V. mono wallet that has gone through everything and still looks great!!!!!


----------



## eye.bag

Coach wallet. That simply REFUSES to wear so I can't replace it for a looooooong time...


----------



## mordant

Kate spade Prince Street Taryn (multi-colored). I LOVE this wallet.


----------



## MzSHERRY

pursegirl3 said:


> My L.V. mono wallet that has gone through everything and still looks great!!!!!


 
They sure are durable, aren't they? I've been using my damier azur koala wallet for years now.


----------



## MrsShoeGal

today it's the black balenciaga money wallet!


----------



## VCHIK

I usually carry a balenciaga sky blue money, it's a great wallet.  But when I travel or carry a small bag I switch to a cute red Matt & Nat zippered card case (it's called Pulp on their website) that's very handy, because it has 5 card slots and an area for money, receipts, change and a key clip.


----------



## mema08

Brighton makes beautiful wallets & wristlets; all different sizes.


----------



## Hoodster777

Right now I'm using my brand new L.A.M.B. White Leopard clutch wallet! I change my wallet quite often, usually to complement my bag.


----------



## jellyv

Brand new to me, minty, Louis Vuitton Amber Mat PTI.


----------



## nordia5

It's gucci, but i'm not sure of the exact name of it. but i  it!


----------



## chessmont

My LV mono Eugenie, 99% of the time.  When I need a smaller wallet, I have a very old but still in great condition leather Ghurka brand, simple but nice brown leather inside and out, or a Fun small Tusk brand in gold quilted leather.  I always look for wallets that are leather inside .they last longer, IME don't fray over time (I use my wallets for years)

The LV is only the second LV  i've had in 16 years. I always used my LVs almost all of the time.  The previous was in good shape except it didn't have enough card slots and I stuffed more than one card in each slot so after some years the slots were stretched and I was worried cards would fall out... so I replaced it.


----------



## mellibelly

Black comme des garcons wallet. Goes with all of my bags and it doesn't hold a lot which forces me to keep organized.


----------



## jacqualyn

chanel cambom black and white wallet..bought it last year in feb on mine and my bfs first date and still have it now even though i have a habit of changing wallets every few months..this one is special! =]


----------



## Bagluvvahh

ann taylor croc embossed leather clutch wallet


----------



## irene82




----------



## lovingmybags

Prada Peonia Zipped Continental wallet


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am such a wallet snob, I can't believe I'm saying this, but right now my fave wallet is a $42 Vera Bradley clutch wallet. I have probably spent thousands of dollars over the years searching for the perfect wallet. It has to have alot of card slots, several large slip pockets, a zipper change compartment. It must also not weigh alot. Sounds easy, but it's not. I got the VB for a friend as a b-day gift, and ended up loving it myself after she raved about it. I'm now hooked. I have the Cupcake Green, and bought several other colors on clearance so I always have it. I know they'll discontinue it eventually! This love may not last forever, but for now, it's a great wallet and a cheap thrill!


----------



## jmcadon

Balenciaga zip around wallet in Jeune...love this color!


----------



## bextasy

LV Rose pop sarah!


----------



## 4everglammm

Im carrying a coach (it's in my pocket though since I'm a DH and don't carry a bag). I needed a wallet with at least 8 card slots, a change compartment and picture window. Unfortunatly it's difficult to find one in a mens line but I found this coach and IMO it's not girlie. It's mostly leather with a black cloth stripe in the center with the little C's that arent that noticable. I really like it and have been carrying it for a week. 

What do you guys (girls) think....is it masculine enough for a guy?


----------



## Voodoo

My L.A.M.B. rainforest patent ombre wallet is the only wallet I use any more.  I get tons of compliments on it, too.


----------



## *emma*

My monogram LV zippy!


----------



## allicatexp

Here is my Hayden Harnett Clara wallet.  It weighs a ton, but it is so pretty I don't care.


----------



## Thistle

4everglammm said:


> Im carrying a coach (it's in my pocket though since I'm a DH and don't carry a bag). I needed a wallet with at least 8 card slots, a change compartment and picture window. Unfortunatly it's difficult to find one in a mens line but I found this coach and IMO it's not girlie. It's mostly leather with a black cloth stripe in the center with the little C's that arent that noticable. I really like it and have been carrying it for a week.
> 
> What do you guys (girls) think....is it masculine enough for a guy?


 
I think it is perfect for a guy!


----------



## Skahen23

currently using a gucci wallet, but Ive been eying a new chanel one for a while!


----------



## labelmom5

usually buy wallets to match my purse but always carry my hermes card holder


----------



## jellyv

Amber Mat Louis Vuitton PTI.


----------



## Bagluvvahh

kate spade maria clutch wallet in midnight


----------



## Kathryn715

i just got this http://i33.tinypic.com/bgqt07.jpg for my sister in yellow and she loooves it!


----------



## tatertot

*Nothing fancy right now, just this Coach wallet in turquoise patent with aqua trim.*


----------



## megt10

Louis Vuitton Sarah monogram vernis in Pomme D'Amour


----------



## pacfrog23

A camel leather color, large checkbook size wallet, I bought in Sorrento, Italy this past April.  I bought it to match the straps of the leather purse I bought there.


----------



## HauteGlam29

Burberry Haymarket wallet (sorry no pics)


----------



## AuthenticLux

Hermes tri-fold Bearn in black buffalo gala leather and gold hardware.


----------



## Sibel

My favorite accesory.. 

The Marc Jacobs Clutch in black & gold hardware

L-O-V-E it,it's timeless!


http://www.thefamilygroove.com/marc clutch.jpg


----------



## rookie bag

My black beat up leather Kenneth Cole wallet.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes large dogon wallet in orange and I love it!!


----------



## SaraDK

MbMJ quilted star wallet..


----------



## JoJoHUK

I have a rather nice pink Radley that I got for my birthday a few years ago.


----------



## dramakitten

Balenciaga 'money' in amethyst.  This wallet is so convenient...lots of compartments for your stuff and I love the way it kind of expands when you open it (so you can see what you are doing)!


----------



## DamierLover

Louis Vuitton Epi Cassis Eugenie

http://www.louisvuitton.com/web/fla...AUPU?buy=1&langue=fr_FR&direct1=home_entry_fr


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Cole Haan Village Slim Zip wallet in yellow.

http://www.colehaan.com/colehaan/ca...194875&categoryId=300400&productGroup=198165#


----------



## shosho811

Gucci Continental Wallet.....

bought 10 years ago.... the best , but i kinda need a new one now


----------



## _bebee

louis vuitton damier azur zippy wallet


----------



## MidNiteSun

i have 1-3 wallet for every brand.  don't want to carry lv bag with dior wallet or chanel bag with lv wallet.  however, i have 1 favorite wallet that i cannot live without.  1 is a monogram lv groom zippy wallet in red.  the big one, not sure the right name.  i ordered a prada malaysian toad skin wallet, it might my #1 favorite.


----------



## BunnyRoca

Hayden Harnett Bungalow Wall in bright red


----------



## tatertot

my little Bal Charbon Compagnon w/ turquoise tassels


----------



## ellacoach

Chanel black caviar wallet


----------



## chickety

MJ Zip Clutch in Fall 09 Bordeaux which I am MADLY in love with


----------



## TJNEscada

This one, it thrills me everytime I see it 
http://www.bluefly.com/Prada-silver...tinental-wallet/cat60024/301998001/detail.fly


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

Black monogram coach wallet


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

M. Kors dk purple patent continental flap


----------



## Darker My Love

I've had a thing for zip around wallets lately. 

<< used to primarily use flaps

I just got tired of the flap catching on to something else in my purse and opening in my bag. This is my current wallet, the See by Chloe Punchline







I got it to match with the bag. *First time ever* that I've had a matching wallet to my purse. I never liked that look before; it looked too "matchy-matchy", like you're trying too hard.

There's beauty in mismatching 

That being said, the bag is yellow. Same cutouts and under print though.


----------



## alwayspositive

I have a Coach wallet.


----------



## vbs1521

I also have a Coach wristlet that I use as a wallet. I stuff everything in there. But I really think I need an organizer... or I just really need a new wallet...


----------



## Grace123

LV Eugenie!


----------



## Inem

Comme des Garconne red zipped around wallet. It's durable and the red colour doesn't pick dirt at all. Too bad the leather where it folds has started to crack.


----------



## bunny

Im currently alternating between a cream Moschino wallet with red hearts all over it (love anything with hearts on it) and a cream wallet that I bought from a market with multi colour butterflies all over it. But looking for something in a good leather as the Moschino is fabric and will get dirty easily.


----------



## bluemoon

Coach...but I hate that my change keeps spilling out of it. I'm going to change wallets soon.


----------



## hellsangel227

I'm using my red LV groom agenda pm as a wallet right now.. but I also have a white Gucci web-snap wallet and a chanel precious symbols wallet in beige lambskin.


----------



## slip

LV Monogram Canvas Alexandra Wallet


----------



## foxyqt

Louis Vuitton Sarah Wallet in *Violette *


----------



## nazq

Balenciaga '08 ruby money with GGH


----------



## jacqualyn

black and white chanel cambon wallet with hot pink inside...its getting plenty of use from the 1.5 year ago that i bought it..and have been thinking of buyin an hermes kelly long wallet for a longgg time now but not yet..love my well used chanel too much as the hot pink still catches peoples eye


----------



## beauxgoris

nazq said:


> Balenciaga '08 ruby money with GGH



^^That is a gorgeous wallet.


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

louis vuitton denim mini zippy wallet in blue.


----------



## nelicquele

Coach MADISON SMALL WALLET in Grass! It's so cute and compact!


----------



## nazq

beauxgoris said:


> ^^That is a gorgeous wallet.



Thank you! 



jacqualyn said:


> black and white chanel cambon wallet with hot pink inside...its getting plenty of use from the 1.5 year ago that i bought it..and have been thinking of buyin an hermes kelly long wallet for a longgg time now but not yet..love my well used chanel too much as the hot pink still catches peoples eye



I love that wallet!


----------



## angelicjulie

Always Radley for me, I know its not designer but I love them & the cute Westie.  used to have an LV but used it til the zip died, a zip has never dies on any Radley I've had!
xoxo


----------



## nelicquele

foxyqt said:


> Louis Vuitton Sarah Wallet in *Violette *





jacqualyn said:


> black and white chanel cambon wallet with hot pink inside...its getting plenty of use from the 1.5 year ago that i bought it..and have been thinking of buyin an hermes kelly long wallet for a longgg time now but not yet..love my well used chanel too much as the hot pink still catches peoples eye




Ooh, pretty! LV Vernis wallets are always beautiful, I wish I can get the courage to buy one. And I love that Chanel wallet too, the hot pink interior is gorgeous! It's adds a nice "oomph" to the black cambon leather.


----------



## immijenheap

I am currently using a coach patent rose zoe zip accordion wallet, which is a great improvement from the old and tattered Hello Kitty I've been using for years. I don't think I need another wallet but I would love a burberry one...I am obbsessing over england lol


----------



## evany

Recently bought these Elaine Turner wallets. Both gorgeous looking but the bronze one is a bit bulky to my liking. The yellow clutch looks sunny-bright in the photo but it's actually a darker mustard-gold tone which is just stunning.


----------



## joktan

LV amarante zippy organizer


----------



## Selkie

Radley Enigma in Purple


----------



## ejsc55

Here is mine a Balenciaga Mini Money 09 Anthracite with GSH.  I LOVE this wallet so much!


----------



## ashaislove

i use a prada tessuto wallet which is perfect because i don't have to worry about it getting scratched or dirty! and it's such a good size as well.

my bf's sister uses a loewe wallet which is TO DIE FOR and really soft and milky, but it's something i would never get. i think it would get ruined in my bag in like a week.


----------



## PuffyHeartPurse

LV monogram canvas Sarah wallet... classic and functional.


----------



## N. Tosca

YSL Y-Mail long flap wallet in black patent leather.  I love, love, love my wallet!!!!  It's so chic!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

just a small trifold patent leather franco sarto


----------



## litljbird

A black Balenciaga GH zip-around wallet; however, I'm switching to my handmade, one-of-a kind, Umami Road (Etsy) wallet, because it delights me every time I see it!  I'm officially obsessed...


----------



## pro_shopper

Right now a Coach wallet that one of my girlfriends gave me for christmas but i'm waiting for my new Gucci wallet to arrive!


----------



## Karenada

I use my LV Zippy coin purse, which is quiet small but can hold a view change, notes and cards. But hope to get a larger wallet later this year but not sure whether LV or Miu Miu


----------



## vinnigrl

I have the LV long wallet with the cute little bellman on it.  Love him


----------



## npronald

At the moment i'm using a black guess wallet. I would love to get a LV french purse.


----------



## oceanplease

I'm using a green leather Kate Spade. It's amazing. It zips open an has multiple pockets so everything is easy to see plus, my phone fits in it if I'm going out and don't want to bring a bag.


----------



## TessP.

I love my wallet! It's a green croco large opera clutch framed wallet from Lodis.  I have gotten soooo many compliments and if I am in a hurry to get out of my car and run without my purse I can grab the wallet and go.  Boy it is pretty. . . .$145 but on sale at Von Maur a while back for $99 .  . . .interior is a pale green with slots galore and each side has a place for currency.


----------



## miu miu1

A Burberry wallet, not too big, not too small, just the perfect size


----------



## crazyboutcoach

A cheapo.  I have to have a wallet that has that hole on the i.d. window to easily slip my i.d in & out of.  I found one finally & am sticking to it until it falls apart.  My passion is designer bags but I could really care less about what wallet is concealed in my bag.


----------



## chantal1922

I have a Coach leather wallet. I love it. It holds all my change ( I always have tons a change), my cards and it has two bill folds.


----------



## indi3r4

MJ zip clutch in red.. it's easy to find! lol..


----------



## Luv n bags

MJ zip clutch....


----------



## sitias

My Harajuku Lovers wallet. It's ok, I guess, don't really like the velcro, but I'm still on the search for a non-leather wallet.


----------



## babyliciouszz

LV monogram vernis wallet


----------



## Twinklette

LV mono french - have had this same one for 7 years and use it every day in every purse...and it still looks like new.  I'm amazed at the quality of LV, it can really take a beating.


----------



## Minaya

a small rosa lovcat wallet, with small metallic hearts but not in a too kitchy way : )

i'm desperately looking for a good place to purchase a kate  spade wallet!! But i'm in germany and most online shops dont ship here : ( open to any suggestions


----------



## hambisyosa

LV damier insolite and LV mono coin purse


----------



## hambisyosa

Twinklette said:


> LV mono french - have had this same one for 7 years and use it every day in every purse...and it still looks like new. I'm amazed at the quality of LV, it can really take a beating.


 
I could'nt agree w/ you more, that's why I love everything about LV, worth every penny !


----------



## coleigh

Hermes Kelly Longue wallet


----------



## vesna

YSL Y-mail black


----------



## Stella Fleuret

vesna said:


> YSL Y-mail black



Y-Mail...... TDF!!! Those are absolutely gorgeous, vesna. I adore your mirror too. That bow detail is just precious!


----------



## vesna

thanks...but the wallet is sooooooo handy, so right, I did not imagine...I have all I need in it and it is just coin purse ) love, love it


----------



## heatherdazy

I only ever carry the Hobo Sadie wallet because it's just the right size, and I can't live without the little coin purse that's attached by a thread inside.  No other wallet has ever been as convenient to use.  Luckily it comes in tons of colors!

givesimple.com/images/products/sadie_black_vi3394blk(3).jpg


----------



## wyllowdaemon

I have a coach black leather french purse.  It is currently the only wallet I own.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes large dogon wallet.. have had it  for years and still love it


----------



## PrincessD

I have a matching GUCCI wallet with my GUCCI boston bag =)


----------



## vesna

heatherdazy said:


> I only ever carry the Hobo Sadie wallet because it's just the right size, and I can't live without the little coin purse that's attached by a thread inside. No other wallet has ever been as convenient to use. Luckily it comes in tons of colors!
> 
> givesimple.com/images/products/sadie_black_vi3394blk(3).jpg


 
amazing wallet indeed, LOVE it


----------



## VuittonPrince

a coach wallet from the vintage leather collection.


----------



## Coal Creek

Matching Marc Jacobs wallet for my Stam bag!


----------



## bextasy

LV Vernis Rose pop sarah!


----------



## mayen120

YSL Y-Mail


----------



## Bagluvvahh

coach madison patent mini skinny in teal


----------



## PANda_USC

LV Multicolor Monogram card holder/keychain (I alternate between the black and white one)..it doesn't match my Chanels or most of my LV's, but it is so convenient


----------



## tolliv

Today....Fendi Spy Wallet


----------



## alatrop

Coach Hamptons Slim Envelope Wallet.  I love it!


----------



## shopaholic1987

mayen120 said:


> YSL Y-Mail


 

I love this purse. Its gorgeous.


----------



## blah956

i'm carrying a zipper wrislet wallet from dooney and bourke. i use it cause it has a compartment for my coins, cash, cards, and several other pockets for other items.


----------



## katelin

It seems a lot of peopl fancy lv wallets, 
is it because they are more durable? 
personally, I don't find the lv wallets very pretty, compared to the bags
chanel wallets are nicer...


----------



## yvr_honey

red gucci guccissima wallet


----------



## blah956

katelin said:


> It seems a lot of peopl fancy lv wallets,
> is it because they are more durable?
> personally, I don't find the lv wallets very pretty, compared to the bags
> chanel wallets are nicer...


 

they're alright. that is all i can say. they're alright. i hate getting the monogram wallets with the light colored leather. coins and cash rub up against the leather and stain it. i know that is a part of regular use of wallets, but other wallets don't stain cause of coins. even if you get a LV damier wallet, the leather is treated and won't stain. 

maybe i am just more conscious of a LV wallet since they're $500+. I prefer a leather plain colored Dooney wallet. still leather, holds up well, and is versatile (no dooney stamp or metal piece on it).


----------



## shopaholic1987

I tend to save on a wallet. The most I would pay is £45

The one I have in my bag at the moment is this one, as I don't carry a lot of money with me and only 2 cards (debit and loyalty) there really isn't any need for me to carry a larger purse.


----------



## tandi78

I currently have a Kate Spade leather checkbook wallet. I have owned several and have been happy with them. I like the color contrast that many of them have with the interior leather color differing from the exterior leather.


----------



## amusic20

I'm actually not using a wallet; I've been using my Juicy Couture wristlet that I got from TJ Maxx for $30


----------



## 336

LV black epi bifold


----------



## m-s-m-d

Damier LV Complice Trunks wallet


----------



## miu miu1

My new miu miu studded wallet in white


----------



## Spendaholic

the wallet i currently use is my marc by marc jacobs turnlock purchased from harveynicols.com in june 2008 in black.


----------



## pantie

MNG in green


----------



## misskms

LV mono Eugenie wallet


----------



## jetstream7

i alternate between:

-kenneth cole new york continental wallet. tan with calf-hair leopard, also has a matte gold chain so it doubles as a clutch/wristlet. it fits my slim camera and cellphone.

-kenneth cole new york men's zip around french wallet in black.

both dont have that much space for cards though. i would like a small to medium sized, light weight wallet with more card slots, pref. not black (so it's easy to find in a black bag).


----------



## Bitten

I've had a lovely brown Bally wallet for about 4 years and it's starting to show some wear (I did buy it on sale though so it has held up well). I am in the zone for a new wallet (hoping to check out the Hermes Dogon compact) but in the interim I've purchased a really small mini-wallet from Oroton in black patent embossed leather - it's soooo perfect! It works wonderfully with all my clutches as it is really small but isn't a coin purse so can actually fit cards and ID and receipts in there.  Best part? $65 AUD.


----------



## Bagluvvahh

kate spade clutch wallet


----------



## bextasy

lv sarah wallet rose pop


----------



## anna00

LV wallet


----------



## ImagineThat810

Marc Jacobs quilted clutch wallet


----------



## x100pre

Dooney and burke linsey lohan hearts collections (I'm not sure of the correct name lol)

Mine is the black with hearts clutch wallet


----------



## x100pre

Double post:shame:


----------



## Bagspy

Prada gold wallet


----------



## hambisyosa

LV damier insolite & LV mono coin purse


----------



## bridget*m

MJ zip clutch in pink, I love it.


----------



## Stella Fleuret

Currently, I'm using my Hello Kitty wallet. I purchased her at a Sanrio store while I was at L.A. around early July, at an Asian Mall.  I tend to switch this with the Coach Madison small wallet in Grass too, depending on the size of the bag. 

Front:






Back:


----------



## snoopylaughs

valextra costa wallet


----------



## luvmy3girls

LV French Purse in Amarante Vernis


----------



## heather123

Cynthia Rowley long wallet in green.


----------



## kimeetee

LV french purse monogram canvas


----------



## prisma

<---- graffiti zip wallet


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I use a vintage red leather wallet that my mom had in the 80's very cute, and the leather is _so _soft! I love it.


----------



## robertsn6534

prada gold nappa gauffre


----------



## joodi

LV damier


----------



## Voodoo

Tano's Fashion Bailout in cobalt!  I  it!


----------



## NagaJolokia

Croton stingray trifold wallet for men


----------



## Sjensen

Bordeaux colored patent leather Chanel wallet my wonderful dad gave for Christmas a couple of years ago


----------



## HauteGlam29

Burberry Haymarket


----------



## STylerspal

Scuola del Cuoio di Firenze


----------



## Jeannam2008

I am currently using this wallet.





*Florentine Vacchetta  medium zip around $155.00*


----------



## LadyIllusion

Just Cavalli black/silver logo mid purse.


----------



## flower71

Jerome Dreyfuss black wallet and coin purse


----------



## Norcal510

L.a.m.b clutch wallet


----------



## stacyinca

Right now I'm carrying an Isabella Fiore black leather checkbook style wallet.  (In my Kooba bag, will switch back to my IF bag soon).  I would love to match up all my wallets with each purse.  Sometimes I find it too convenient to toss it from one bag to the next.


----------



## pukasonqo

balenciaga 09 mandarin money wallet. just perfect!


----------



## frizz

Balenciaga coin purse with large hardwear.


----------



## nordia5

Gucci french wallet


----------



## CarrieB

An old, battered Tula multi-coloured thing. I've used it for years 'cus my partner bought it for me. I'd love something flashy but I'll probably just keep using this until it falls apart.


----------



## Cheetah7

My LV Koala wallet.


----------



## lilyyy

louis vuitton sarah wallet in bleu nuit - my new love


----------



## samhainophobia

Hayden-Harnett Clutch Wallet in Lagoon.  Love it.


----------



## michellechin

Lara Bohinc snap wallet, in black with bronze hardware. i love it.


----------



## RedSoles74

my graffiti orange LV wallet


----------



## clpullen

Louis Vuitton DENTELLE wallet (i just LOVE it)


----------



## shazzy99

Burberry zip wallet


----------



## DottySarah

My Longchamp wallet. Got it last week from Bond st. and am in love with it

(sorry am repeating myself from another thread with the same title!)


----------



## ellacoach

Chanel black caviar long wallet


----------



## meandmylouis

LV Monogram Multicolor long wallet-from about 3 years ago.


----------



## pursegirl3

My black epi L.V. wallet


----------



## jmcadon

My brown biker leather Jimmy Choo wallet.


----------



## burgundy123

LV Damier zippy


----------



## papertiger

Today my vintage (looks like new) hand-tooled Mexican wallet 

It's the only one that will fit in a certain very useful bag.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Burberry wallet in baby blue candy check and camel leather trim


----------



## Cest Si Bon

A beat up old Guess wallet from my pre-designer days.. it's plastic and ripped in places rendering certain compartments useless, but I STILL haven't replaced it... it's definitely on my list of priorities but I just haven't found that perfect wallet yet.. and I've had it since I was a pre-teen.. hehe.


----------



## purpleevny20

A louis vuitton sarah blue nuit 
It fits my whole life practically


----------



## QueenCatherine

I have a beautiful Rebecca Minkoff turnlock Nao Noir leather clutch wallet. It's about 6" long so just the right size. The leather is just about the softest I've ever felt.

I'm trying to post a pic~but it's just on my desktop and the site is asking for a URL?  I'm not the most computer savvy girl in the world....but I'm trying my best  :~)


----------



## mocha.lover

Linea Pelle Dylan Croco Wallet


----------



## juicyincouture

DottySarah said:


> My Longchamp wallet. Got it last week from Bond st. and am in love with it
> 
> (sorry am repeating myself from another thread with the same title!)



oohh lala your wallet is gorg love the color!


----------



## juicyincouture

Jeannam2008 said:


> I am currently using this wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Florentine Vacchetta  medium zip around $155.00*



i LOVE that wallet i saw it on the website the other day


----------



## juicyincouture

pink juicy couture big leather clutch wallet with tassel !


----------



## wonderwoman9

carrying this right now


----------



## pickle

crazyboutcoach said:


> A cheapo.  I have to have a wallet that has that hole on the i.d. window to easily slip my i.d in & out of.  I found one finally & am sticking to it until it falls apart.  My passion is designer bags but I could really care less about what wallet is concealed in my bag.



2nd this

i also stay away from light colors. they get too gross imo.


----------



## Cest Si Bon

wonderwoman9 said:


> carrying this right now



WOW! Gorgeous color, gorgeous everything, I want it!


----------



## c0uture

wonderwoman9 said:


> carrying this right now


----------



## dogbiskit

wonder - love the Balenciaga

I use the Hermes Kelly wallet.


----------



## tiggycat

Purple Patent Juicy Couture coin purse with two sections (one for a few cards and some folding money, one for coins and transit tokens).  I want an LV Mono Zippy Coin Purse one of these days.  Anything bigger is a waste of weight/space for me because I don't carry a lot of cards.


----------



## vesna

balenciaga


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes dogon wallet in orange..just love it!! have had it for many years and it is

functional & serviceable


----------



## DottySarah

thanks *juicyincouture*

*vesna* that wallet is so beautiful so old world classy.. i wouldnt have thought it was Balenciaga... it looks so different to the bags i see. (Am not very knowledgeable abt Bal).


----------



## bargainista

Funny, I have Prada, LV, and Fendi wallets but the wallet I use the mose is my Lovcat wallet. I purchased my first one in Bloomingdales in NYC about 6  years ago  and I use it everyday and it still looks brand new and ridiculously cute. I have a bunch of other brand new Lovcats ones stashed away that I bought on sale at DSW shoes about 4 years ago as my back ups. I love them because they are so girly girl looking and usually have some heart motif on them somewhere (I love hearts!!). Whenever I take my wallet out I always get some kind of compliment on it and it makes me feel great. 
I also carry a Gucci credit card holder that holds a ton of credit cards.


----------



## fashion_mom1

Burberry quilted nylon wallet. It stands the test of time.


----------



## sexycombover

It's funny that I absolutely love looking at wallets, but I only use one and never try to match my wallet/bag combos.

I use my Matt & Nat (can't remember the model name). It's the best wallet I've ever owned, especially at $19. It's a beautiful dark green and has so many card slots, and the size is just perfect. I've been looking for a replacement cause the four corners are giving out, but I have yet to find another wallet as awesome as this one. Who knew a cheepy could be a goody  ?


----------



## vesna

DottySarah said:


> thanks *juicyincouture*
> 
> *vesna* that wallet is so beautiful so old world classy.. i wouldnt have thought it was Balenciaga... it looks so different to the bags i see. (Am not very knowledgeable abt Bal).



Hi, I know it is different from moto stuff, I like Balenciaga stuff other than moto series, in bags as well. They are so WELL made


----------



## baglady925

LV International wallet


----------



## jadise

Currently I've been using my MbMJ Croc of Q Mini Zip Around Wallet


----------



## veyda

LV Sarah


----------



## Vintage Vixen

madeline said:


> For every bag I buy I buy the wallet to match at that time. It saves me trouble in the long run because I never have to worry what wallet goes with what, it makes things easier.



Agreed. I have a MBMJ "totally turnlock" flap clutch which holds everything I need.  It also matches my Groovee.  I'm really OCD when it comes to bag matching- I even have matching cosmetic/tampon cases.


----------



## seaotta

Coach checkbook wallet from a year ago.


----------



## pickle

right now, a black Lovcat small wallet, it's sooo cute. It' about 2-3 years old, looks new.


----------



## Singultus

My Cheque Book Wallet in black patent leather with gold plated brass plate by Lara Bohinc


----------



## pickle

Singultus said:


> My Cheque Book Wallet in black patent leather with gold plated brass plate by Lara Bohinc



It's lovely!!!


--------------------

I switched into a nothing fancy one. Plain black Kenneth Cole NY leather. I bought it cuz it has the most compartments of any wallet I have personally come across. And it's glazed leather (yay, shiny!). It has 16 CC slots, 2 zippered compartments, 4 slide/bill compartments, and 1 large slide/ compartment. I don't know what I will do when it dies.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Dior cannage zip around with gold hardware - love it


----------



## jaslee

my BV wallet


----------



## Cherry44

I own LV, Miu  Miu, Pucci, but mostly carry my Xoxo wallet, bought from TJ Maxx for 6.99. I really love my Xoxo.


----------



## apurseaday

LV monogram zippy organizer


----------



## kenseysimone




----------



## jellybebe

I have such a problem with my wallets getting huge and heavy. Ironically I am currently using a cream Chanel WOC, which is even bigger than the long LV and Miu Miu wallets I used before, but it doubles as a clutch. I use it everyday and it can hold my lipglosses, phone, flash drive and hand sanitizer while keeping my cards, coins, ID and small bills organized, so it's worth it. I don't really need to carry a separate makeup bag anymore so in a way I sort of save space.


----------



## bextasy

My LV rose pop sarah


----------



## cat0875

I have a bag and wallet in a luxury store in my city. It's made by BSC but i can't find out BSC's web.
DO you know that name?


----------



## BagLovingMom

My somewhat heavy LV International Wallet in Azur


----------



## lovelysarahg

Coach Penelope Signature Slim Envelope wallet.


----------



## Nishi621

I use MJ zip clutches as wallets. i have 3 different colors and I switch off at times


----------



## courty

i have a Y-mail wallet- not the big zip-around one, but a medium-sized one. i couldn't find a pic online.


----------



## airborne

LV MONO ZIPPY LARGE SIZE











BURBERRY





JUICY





BURBERRY





COACH


----------



## alatrop

I got this Coach Mini Skinny for Christmas and i've been using it ever since! No desire whatsoever (yet) to change to a different one.


----------



## noon

a purple Marc Jacobs zip clutch


----------



## Designer_Homme

*Currently it's my LV Damier Graphite Brazza Wallet, it's huge however great compartments. Initially, i bought this wallet to match my Tadao, i thought it can fit my checkbook too however it's too small. It's left unused in box on my shelf untill recently i took it out to use for my Hong Kong Trip. Now coming to 3rd week of using this wallet, great for shopping & leisure day out but not really suitable for daily use or a lazy day out.*


----------



## Bagluvvahh

Coach small madison floral wallet =) the cutest thing ever!


----------



## purseprincess32

Lamb


----------



## Pigeu

Louis Vuitton Damier International Wallet - my favourite wallet of all time.


----------



## lovevacation

I'm currently using LV monogram Sarah wallet, I used coach, CD, LV epi before, and am eyeing something light weight like BV zippy....


----------



## LadyTess

I have an orange Hermes Dogon combined wallet and I adore it. It was a gift from my mother in law


----------



## _bebee

right now, using my LV multicolor zippy coin purse


----------



## sstock62

i love my bottega - bought it for $325.00 - 5 years ago - and now they are selling for over $600 - it really holds up


----------



## Belle de Jour

Singultus said:


> My Cheque Book Wallet in black patent leather with gold plated brass plate by Lara Bohinc



That must be the most beautiful wallet I have ever seen.


----------



## pascomama

I have a Gucci crystal gg ziparound.  i love it.


----------



## vesna

Prada envelope coin purse/card wallet 
Prada coin purse as cosmetic bag
Y-mail coin purse
Hayden Harnett wallet
Hayden Harnett Sophie card case


----------



## vesna

or Prada wallet


----------



## gabz

Coach medium Madison in fuschia leather


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Marc Jacobs ZC in Navy


----------



## Bagluvvahh

coach medium waverly wallet in navy blue


----------



## robbins65

Louis Vuitton Sarah in Rose Pop


----------



## eye.bag

Boring Coach wallet. I figured i throw it around so much I daren't have a fragile one.


----------



## shopaholic1987

I have just received a Kenneth Cole pale pink purse but one day I hope to own a YSL.


----------



## dyyong

I am not a big fan of changing wallet on regular basis, although I am not fan of LV bags, but I am HUGE LV small leather goods 
I used my LV epi wallet (don't know the name) for more than a decade, and I finally decited it's time to change 2 years ago and I got a LV Monograme zippy as gift from hubby 
I also get a Bvlgari small wallet recently incase I use smaller bag since the zippy is quite bulky sometimes 
I also have 2 BV card holder if I need to run errands


----------



## klj

Tano fashion bailout wallet...love this wallet!!


----------



## BgaHolic

After using a hand me down Gucci leather wallet from mom for ten years (total of 25), I treated myself to a BV and am l o v i n g it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pursefreak25

I have my purple Michael Kors wallet


----------



## tiggycat

Violet leather MFF Coach wristlet with a few credit/points cards, cash, a couple of lipsticks, comb, pack of mints, hand sanitizer and my work security card - so I don't have to take my whole purse with me at lunch (I work in  a building with access to the Toronto PATH system so there are lots of places to shop in the underground mall).


----------



## alatrop

Using a hot pink, patent leather, Coach mini skinny. I got it for Christmas and i've used it pretty much non-stop since. I learned that I don't really like huge wallets so it's perfect.


----------



## tatertot

Today it's a small Coach Teal patent snap wallet since I was carrying a small bag. When I'm carrying a normal sized bag it's my Balenciaga Compagnon, Balenciaga Money or Coach Bonnie.


----------



## djrr

chanel black lambskin camellia embossed long wallet or lv vernis zcp in color that matches my bag.


----------



## Twisted

since i got my MJ clutch i haven't changed my wallet. it's still sturdy with about 3-4 years of wear and tear.


----------



## crunchy buns

I have a pink coach wallet right now.  I fell out of love with the purses a while back but the wallets just take a beating and still look great.


----------



## thithi

purple MJ zip clutch


----------



## Handbag_Whore

*JJ* said:


> i have a long gucci wallet in black monogram canvas.


 

ooh im looking to buy one of these, would you recommend?


----------



## Stylemestevie

I'm opposite from the people who spend loads of money on purses than a wallet! 
I love wallets and I think they should be as expensive as or more expensive than your purse.  lol I don't know why I always thought that.  I also think its tacky to carry a matching wallet + bag  donno why either! Its just how I think lol. Anyways! I carry a small Gucci leather wallet. I'm dying to buy a new wallet or purse. Absolutely DYING.


----------



## appleyap2718

i am currently using GUESS wallet
want to buy a new one soon
anyone can give me suggestions?
i like LV sarah wallet,emilie wallet and zippy organiser
i still cant make my mind...


----------



## someday681

I use the medium saffiano leather wallet from Prada. I absolutely love it since it is the perfect size...but I have been thinking about getting another wallet that will hold checks.


----------



## gabz

pink coach madison medium wallet. dh bought it for me for vday!


----------



## platinum_girly

My Juicy purse to match my bag


----------



## xichic

still using my LV groom zippy organizer.  I tried to change back to my other LV wallet, but the zippy is the best.  my groom is 4 years and still running strong


----------



## oggers86

My Mulberry Daria Cerise Purse...I bought this in November and have used it since. Changing purses isnt something im a fan of, I dont feel the need to have more than one like I do with handbags, not really sure why. I will soon be having a bag to match woohoo!!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

My Coach Tattersall Heritage Stripe Wallet...


----------



## asianbelle

My LV Damier Azur Sarah Wallet...


----------



## Elina0408

A Radley for every day, a Dior for my Dior bag and a Kem one the other bags.


----------



## lilaparaply

I'm using a pretty beat up leather Coach wallet. It's black and boring but it has lots of compartments to separate items. I've been using it for years. :shame:


----------



## airborne

Louis Vuitton Zippy wallet GM
and
Louis Vuitton Zippy coin wallet


----------



## mona_danya

LV ALEXANDRA Wallet...it holds a ton and still fits in my baby paddington!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

gucci mono continental wallet


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Burberry candy check in baby blue with beije leather trim


----------



## piggypan

Anya Hindmarch black clutch, so versatile, fits a lots and still doesn't look bulky


----------



## xlsophia

LV monogram organizer insolite.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Louis Vuitton monogram French purse. I'm a one wallet kind of girl!


----------



## coffeebeene

Rebecca Minkoff brown ostrich Paper/Plastic. I bought it by accident off of ebay (never meant to bid, ended up winning it) and it gets tons of compliments! Every time I open my wallet to pay for something, it seems like someone is asking about the writing.


----------



## juicyincouture

My bright Green Kate Spade wallet still, I love that thing it's so bright and out there!


----------



## BagHag81

I currently have my 2yr old furla wallet! I love it but it's making my bag tooooo heavy and it holds alot. I think I'm just going to get a small cc holder and call it a day!


----------



## kenzo89

At the moment, Gucci python wallet.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Chanel cambon wallet, brown with orange
Because orange is my favorite color


----------



## DisCo

LV Mono Insolite in Rubis


----------



## Princess Garnet

Right now I'm using an RM Cheeky pouch (Milk Money) with an RM Grape Companion pouch inside for coins.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

A kelly wallet courtesy of hubby!


----------



## anisia1982

I have Kwanpen which is a Singapore company, that makes bags & wallets of crocodile skin. So I have lime wallet from croc skin


----------



## Sloane_Ranger

Louis vuitton zippy coin pouch in vernis pomme


----------



## Deborah1986

_My red Dior wallet _


----------



## A.McQueen

A white Miu Miu Padlock wallet. It's really small and sturdy but it holds so much, I love it!


----------



## Perfect Day

currently a non branded python wallet I bought from Cologne 2 years ago.


----------



## sandc

Currently my Linea Pelle Dylan Zip in concord.  Best.wallet.ever.  It is so soft and has a ton of compartments. I love that it has a strap that can turn it into a wristlet. My cell fits in it, so it is great for just running into the store.


----------



## bergafer3

a balenciaga coin purse that came with my perfume.


----------



## Love4MK

A black and white L.A.M.B. I found at TJ Maxx.


----------



## gabz

My Coach wallet has died so I'm waiting until I get to Toronto to buy an LV one and just using a wristlet for now


----------



## jroger1

MBMJ TT Flap in Cranberry, when it gives out I've got one in waiting... a Brahmin yellow croc-embossed wallet that is simply stunning which I got half off at Dillards.  I have since picked up a Brahmin bag in the same color yellow (golden amber).  I go with one wallet until it wears out.


----------



## beach side

a louis vuitton sarah vernis wallet in rouge fauviste


----------



## misstrine85

Im wearing a black patent zip pouch from Chanel, that was part of a nailpolish set.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Right now I'm using my red Chanel wallet.


----------



## papertiger

Gucci brown croc


----------



## yoshimax

Right now. I am wearing my black Prada continental leather wallet and a giant balenciaga coin purse.


----------



## pinay28

red patent DKNY coin purse


----------



## radsres

tory burch zip around. the leather scratches really easily but it's big enough to hold everything.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

LV Sarah Wallet


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Today a givenchy wallet


----------



## BgaHolic

My BV.  It's total love! Because of this wallet, I now have an itch to buy the large Compana!


----------



## Cocolo

Right now it is a no-name Sag Harbor Amethyst double zip wallet.  It is a lovely shade of purple, and Santa brought it for me in my Christmas stocking.  It is not designer, Santa is still learning.    But it is very functional.  It has a ton of slots for my plastic, double ID windows, Checkbook cover, plenty of places for cash, and a zip change section.  Now if it was designer, it would be perfect.  But I am very happy carrying it for now.  It looks great in my pampered purses.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Black pnt legacy stripe  wallet


----------



## juicyincouture

Put my designer wallets to rest for this baby! 





I work at a luxury home interiors store in NY, it's super expensive but very rugged and downtown-ish. One of my co-workers who runs the asian jewelry & accessories section (imported goods from Tibet and India) gifted me a handmade leather wallet from over there yesterday out the blue. The moment I got it I hugged her, ran to my locker and switched from my Kate Spade. It's so gorgeous. Below is the bag I wore it with


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Using my LV Damier Agenda for wallet


----------



## tiggycat

LV Damier Ebene ZCP - but it's too small for the number of coins I accumulate so I want a Sarah or Zippy Wallet.


----------



## Karen322

I was given a Vera Bradley wallet for Christmas this year and I love it already.  It's nice and slim, but still holds everything I need.  I comes with a strap, which is great because you can take it out of your purse and use it as a purse if you want to run into a store and not carry your bulky purse! Perfect for me when I bring my son into a store....it acts as my "hands-free" purse!


----------



## leothelnss

no wallet currently, but switching to my HH natural snake one very soon
http://haydenharnett.com/index.cgi?...nett.com/index.cgi?action=search&search=show:


----------



## Rensa4LV

I have a Petrol Chanel cardholder and a LV coinholder in azur.


----------



## someday681

Using my LV vernis french wallet in Amarante.


----------



## mishybelle

Right now, I'm using my Marc Jacobs Palais Royal Marky Wallet in black with GHW. Originally purchased by DBF as a clutch, but it doesn't fit much else besides cards, cards and the occasional lip gloss.


----------



## roses5682

I recently bought a coach Madison gathered leather wallet in purple that I LOVE! I carry a lot of stuff in my wallet so i need something pretty large.


----------



## indiaink

Just received my 49 Sq. Mi. Clingy wallet in Ink. 12 card slots, two full-size bill slots, zippered pockets, big enough to hold my iPhone, and Balenciaga-quality to boot!






It's just gorgeous - here it is laying on my new 49 Sq. Mi. Starlet in Yves Klein Blue...


----------



## missgiannina

LV zippy


----------



## Dolly6637

My Gucci wallet right now


----------



## linhhhuynh

mishybelle said:


> Right now, I'm using my Marc Jacobs Palais Royal Marky Wallet in black with GHW. Originally purchased by DBF as a clutch, but it doesn't fit much else besides cards, cards and the occasional lip gloss.



that Marky is gorgeous!  i wanted one, but was afraid the lock would be bothersome to me.

i'm using my Marc Jacobs Patchwork Petrol Easy


----------



## misterbickle

Max & Unicorn wallet in black


----------



## redrose000

It weights a ton but I love this.


----------



## linhhhuynh

omg, GORGEOUS *redrose!!!!!*


----------



## roses5682

redrose who makes that? I'm loving it!


----------



## klj

Tano Fashion bailout wallet...one of the best wallets I've ever had!


----------



## klj

indiaink said:


> Just received my 49 Sq. Mi. Clingy wallet in Ink. 12 card slots, two full-size bill slots, zippered pockets, big enough to hold my iPhone, and Balenciaga-quality to boot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just gorgeous - here it is laying on my new 49 Sq. Mi. Starlet in Yves Klein Blue...


  Love it!


----------



## Scooch

Tignanello chocolate brown pebble leather wallet with paisley lining! A bargain of $19.00 at Marshalls a year ago and it still looks great!


----------



## Janicemph

redrose000 said:


> It weights a ton but I love this.




Love this wallet.  I have been on the search for a great wallet.  Need to be 
great leather and at least 12 card slots. Where can I find this one or any suggestions from anyone?


----------



## rosasharn78

LV French Purse


----------



## tatertot

roses5682 said:


> redrose who makes that? I'm loving it!



Sorry, I'm not Redrose but I'm pretty sure that's a Be&D wallet http://www.shopbop.com/garbo-wallet...4302163371&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall

Still rocking my Balenciaga Life wallet. I think I'll use this till it's studs fall off lol.


----------



## golden's mom

Well, right now an LV with the roses on it.  But, depending on the purse...a rose shocking bearn, or a black chanel.


----------



## MrsTGreen

LV Mono ZCP


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my Bal Life still


----------



## luvmy3girls

LV vernis zippy


----------



## alldatjazz715

Marc Jacobs Marky Wallet


----------



## alldatjazz715

Marc Jacobs Marky Wallet


----------



## NagaJolokia

Croton Stingray Trifold


----------



## DeryaHm

Bv


----------



## linhhhuynh

Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch


----------



## dangerouscurves

Prada saffiano fori with white piping. It's gorgeous! Everytime I pulled it out of my bag I'm proud of it!


----------



## linhhhuynh

^picture please?


----------



## dyyong

Giving my LV monogram zippy a break after 2 years, rocking my new Bottega Veneta Zip around


----------



## jsenning

That stingray one is really cool!


----------



## lulugirl37

cute!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Bv anemone


----------



## Princess Garnet

Hayden Harnett Exclusive Fantasia Indexer Wallet


----------



## S'Mom

LV Azure Compact Zippy......


----------



## Princess Garnet

sandc said:


> Currently my Linea Pelle Dylan Zip in concord. Best.wallet.ever. It is so soft and has a ton of compartments. I love that it has a strap that can turn it into a wristlet. My cell fits in it, so it is great for just running into the store.



I LOVE YOUR LP WALLET!! I used to have one in pink and it was ridiculously soft, gooshy and buttery. It was so irresistible!!! I sold it because I don't use big wallets anymore. I plan on getting their smaller wallets someday, though. I'm seriously craving for their leather.  I love your gorgeous Concord Dylan though, the color is to die for!




indiaink said:


> Just received my 49 Sq. Mi. Clingy wallet in  Ink. 12 card slots, two full-size bill slots, zippered pockets, big  enough to hold my iPhone, and Balenciaga-quality to boot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just gorgeous - here it is laying on my new 49 Sq. Mi. Starlet in Yves Klein Blue...



Your 49 sq. mi wallet is absolutely gorgeous!! My goodness that dark blue is deeeee-licious!! I am so getting hooked on this brand now. I'm so happy there's going to be a 49 sq. mi store opening near me, I have to check it out once they fully open. Gosh that wallet is sooo pretty, and your dreamy blue Starlet is a BEAUTY!


----------



## h82bl82

Right now, a cement 49 Square Miles Clingy!


----------



## purseprincess32

Coach mini bright pink quilted.


----------



## gabz

LV Mono ZCP


----------



## coleigh

Little know brands
Genuine crocodile zip around wallet
Genuine python zip around wallet


----------



## patriot511

LV Black Multicolore Small Zippy


----------



## ARDENKA

I am currently using my lv brazza. Well worth the price. Wearing it with my midnight med ps1 today.


----------



## yumikins

Marc by Marc Jacobs
Mini Classic Q Zip Around Wallet in the color Raw Sugar

It was a more affordable option than the LV zippy coin purse..and the most practical wallet (erm, coin purse) I have ever brought


----------



## nwalters1@bak.r

Here's my new baby!
Where should I go to see about authenticity? I only see the Rules, but don't know where to post a new thread to it get an answer? Any help is appreciated. 
:help:


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Graphite zcp! I love it so masculine!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*I just picked this wallet up at my local Coach Outlet for $37.00..My daughter has already claimed it,lol..I'm not really a wallet girl.I like wristlet's and I also use the pocket's in my Jumbo PTG..*


----------



## it'sanaddiction

This Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch


----------



## lil_fashionista

LV Mono Leopard Sarah Wallet in Blanc Corail colourway.


----------



## alice87

Marc by Marc Jacob turnlock wallet.


----------



## Blondina93

I have a Gucci wallet in my bag


----------



## treenberry

I'm using LV Sarah.


----------



## dwebb

My Dooney and Bourke Red Alto Wristlet.  Love it.  It is made in Italy.


----------



## iadmireyoo

coach wallet in my gucci bags.


----------



## gotabeperfect

I'm currently using a Juicy Couture black wallet and a brown Coach cover for my check books.


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes dogon


----------



## Etincelle

Dior Ultimate wallet in black patent leather


----------



## .jourdyn.

Prada Jacquard zip around wallet


----------



## DisCo

LV Mono Insolite in Rubis


----------



## psychedelico

Chanel lambskin wallet!! I really love it!


----------



## HauteGlam29

Burberry Haymarket


----------



## dyyong

This PINK crocodile zip around


----------



## brittnybrittny

on of red alligator when the bag is big, or a little silver of Chanel!


----------



## Sky Goddess

My patent Marc Jacobs Quilted Zip Clutch!


----------



## pinay28

I recently bought a cheap Marks and Spencer long wallet while waiting for June to arrive - Balenciaga sale season here!


----------



## foxgal

While I love the look of them, I can't be bothered with wallets I have to unfold or unzip...it's hard enough finding my wallet inside my bag without having to fiddle with it. So I have an open wallet from Derek Alexander...he makes good leather in Canada.


----------



## earthx

I'm using my Marc by Marc Jacobs Totally Turnlock Long Trifold wallet these days


----------



## PriyaMacem

I have a GUCCI wallet in my bag, I use it to put my validated cards on it.


----------



## Italian_Gold

i carry my toscanella wallet.  i'm a big compartmentalizer so it works for me, though i have it in the tuscan green...


----------



## Mia Bella

LV Mono Sarah wallet


----------



## annie9999

currently trying to lighten up-
bv card case and chameleon insert-


----------



## bagofstyle

I got this recently from Peony & Moore, as it was on offer, Bright pink...

http://www.peonyandmoore.com/product_info.php?products_id=124


----------



## declaredbeauty

I just bought a Linea Pelle for Target Wallet not too long ago. I love it!


----------



## bagofstyle

I have just worked out how to attach pics!!


----------



## meghan.trammell

I have a small gold and hot pink Kate Spade.  I don't trade wallets when I trade purses - too much work.


----------



## Dode99

I only use Chanel wallets atm. I want to buy Hermes wallet for a change.


----------



## pickle

bagofstyle said:


> I have just worked out how to attach pics!!



omg that color *drools*


----------



## pickle

foxgal said:


> While I love the look of them, I can't be bothered with wallets I have to unfold or unzip...it's hard enough finding my wallet inside my bag without having to fiddle with it. So I have an open wallet from Derek Alexander...he makes good leather in Canada.



I have a sort of similar (in idea at least) one from Abas that i use when i wear my wristlet, I love it, because as you said you don't have to zip/snap anything


----------



## foxgal

pickle said:


> I have a sort of similar (in idea at least) one from Abas that i use when i wear my wristlet, I love it, because as you said you don't have to zip/snap anything


 
Maybe they're more accurately called a card-carrier? Anyway, very handy if not as trendy. But heck, they're inside your bag and not visible 99.9% of the time!


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes dogon...


----------



## agalarowicz

woc, its my only "wallet"


----------



## fortomorrow

Leather one.


----------



## lily25

A red Longchamp coin purse and a pink Furla long purse.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Louis Vuitton leopard insolite!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Balenciaga Money


----------



## tatertot

Still my Balenciaga Life Wallet. Love this!


----------



## InBloom

My purses are usually very slim... so I made myself a origami paper wallet that has space for dollar bills and credit cards. I love it, I got some fancy paper that is purple with a silver iridescent flower design on one side... I guess the ink to make the design was pretty greasy so the design shows through on the other side.


----------



## SassyPinkDaisy

I know it is not exactly the most stylish wallet, but for all the cards I carry, I use this:
http://www.asseenontvofficialsite.c...de=wallet101&gclid=COX7k8O4-acCFQVy5Qodm0_lrQ

It is the aluminum wallet, that not only keeps the cards from getting bent up, but it also provides security from having the information stolen from from Identity Thieves. They come in a lot of colors. I actually got mine on ebay, but this link was easier to show you. And it is cheap enough that I have several colors!


----------



## Kansashalo

Louis Vuitton vernis french purse in violette


----------



## HandbagNutBag

Currently have the GIORGIO ARMANI UNISEX BROWN LEATHER VERSATILE WALLET

http://www.citidine.com/images/armaniwallet1.jpg


----------



## indiaink

tatertot said:


> Still my Balenciaga Life Wallet. Love this!


 
*tot*, I love this!  Can you post a photo of the inside?


----------



## MrsTGreen

LV Mono ZCP


----------



## paradise392

a black leather gucci wallet.  I don't really know whats its called.  All i know is that I love it!


----------



## ZombieConez

I only own 1 wallet, For me it makes t easier not having to change the multiple id's buissness cards, membership cards and whatnot but its a medium sized burnt orange leather once by a brand called Nica that I purchased at Anthro last winter. I love it.


----------



## missgiannina

LV alexandra wallet


----------



## Woodranda

Mark by Mark Jacobs Totally Turlock Flap Wallet Clutch.


----------



## cathyfitz

MZ Wallace Katherine. I switch out my wallets with almost every purse I carry, but this is seriously the softest, most functional wallet I have. Mine is in a burgundy color.

http://www.mzwallace.com/mzwshop/product.php?products_id=961&osCsid=c9bjgd2bervhcshndmqml8dru7


----------



## ririan

My beloved gucci Mayfair zippy wallet.... I love it soooooo much!!!!!


----------



## nc.girl

ZombieConez said:


> *I only own 1 wallet, For me it makes t easier not having to change the multiple id's buissness cards, membership cards and whatnot* but its a medium sized burnt orange leather once by a brand called Nica that I purchased at Anthro last winter. I love it.



I only have one wallet for the same reason. I don't have the time or patience to mess with dragging all my cards etc from one wallet to another. 

My current wallet is a black leather Fossil; not terribly expensive but I bought it because it had enough room for all my stuff without being too bulky. 

I like having lots of bags, but wallets...not so much.


----------



## sowingseason

I too only have one wallet that I use all the time. My aunt and cousin scoured on eBay for me when they found out my love of MbMJ/MJ and got me this.







The hardware is coming out not as pretty as it is, it is more of a matte gold (blame the iPhone!)

Another aunt also got me this little Coach pouch that I put my extra cards that don't fit in the wallet.


----------



## linhhhuynh

sowingseason said:


> I too only have one wallet that I use all the time. My aunt and cousin scoured on eBay for me when they found out my love of MbMJ/MJ and got me this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hardware is coming out not as pretty as it is, it is more of a matte gold (blame the iPhone!)
> 
> Another aunt also got me this little Coach pouch that I put my extra cards that don't fit in the wallet.



i used to have that Palais Royale Continental wallet! my sister jacked it though  the leather is great, it doesn't scratch at all!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Using Coach Blk/Silver Signature Stripe Wristlet as a wallet


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Hermes Dogon


----------



## Nat

My black Chanel PNY wallet.


----------



## jroger1

I only use one wallet at a time too much hassle to change all the cards/slots.  Right now my MBMJ red flap wallet is starting to show some serious wear on the edges.  I will soon change into my Brahmin yellow croc-embossed flap wallet.  Then I will be on the lookout for a new wallet on sale.


----------



## MrsTGreen

LV Mono ZCP


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I have an extremely old YSL wallet that I love. I think I will get a new wallet soon, just to switch it up.


----------



## chanel*liz

black chanel


----------



## ArizonaCS

Michael Kors zip-around. I love it and the leather is so soft!


----------



## linhhhuynh

ArizonaCS said:


> Michael Kors zip-around. I love it and the leather is so soft!



great color!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes dogon in raisin... getting ready to switchover to my orange one for spring..


----------



## talldrnkofwater

mj zip clutch- ive been using it since i got it in 07


----------



## maymom1111

Kate spade zip in purple


----------



## stabs

I'm the type who loves to match the same designer handbag with wallet. 
BV Large Venetia- nappa wallet
LV gallIera PM- Sarah continental wallet
Gucci Pelham- Pelham continental wallet
Prada Gaufre - gaufre wallet

My fave is Prada wallet because of it's orientation and size.


----------



## NoSnowHere

LV Sarah


----------



## Masuko

Miu Miu Matelassé wallet


----------



## Irene1

LV Mono Alexandra.


----------



## New-New

and old, old, OLD Doony and Bourke wristlet that i've had for like 7 years. It is falling apart literally. It is fabric and leather. It used to be light green but is not blue thanks to bleeding denim.

I use it in every bag from my shabby old coach messenger to my birkin.


----------



## labelwhore04

Michael Kors Jet Set Continental Wallet in Silver


----------



## clazzique

I use a black Coach medium-sized wallet with the signature print. It's very basic and fits a lot of things. I don't like to spend a lot on wallets so I'm not too fussed but since I've used it without switching for a few years, I _am_ getting a little bored with the print and the short length (makes it extra bulky since I have a lot of cards/coupons/etc.).


----------



## missgiannina

lv alexandra


----------



## knn

Lv zcp mono


----------



## yakusoku.af

LV leopard insolite!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

My new baby, Chanel Red Patent Camellia wallet.


----------



## Ryvyan

Lodis credit card case with zipper. I can put all my cards and notes and coins.


----------



## kittykat08

A signature Dooney & Burke coin wallet, i got it for valentines day last year


----------



## faye86

Today I wear balenciaga giant money in grenadine color. I love it so much! 
nice design and hold so many cards and have few compartments to put this and that


----------



## pursewatch

My red leather Longchamp card case.


----------



## vanhornink

Its a black all leather Coach medium size wallet. Its over 15 years old and still going strong.


----------



## Vienne

Ralph Lauren Ricky continental wallet.  Beautiful leather and hardware.


----------



## airborne

just switched out my LV insolite to a burberry


----------



## Sorilla

Coach (beige leather with ONE zipper)  is my longest used wallet so far!


----------



## HandBagBoy

The only wallet i carry is my white multicolor koala! ^_^ I went through 3 louis vuitton wallets in one year!!! and thats actually what gave me the courage to start rockin bags! I used to be so insecure about how much i love them, now...I CANT STOP BUYING THEM!


----------



## Binkysmom

Electric blue Tod's (the leather is so great)
LV Sarah leopard
LV Pomme Vernis ZCP


----------



## Eileenw

I have a Burberry continental wallet, but I'm thinking about going smaller... like with a Mulberry tri-fold. Dunno yet if I'm gonna change.


----------



## doreenjoy

I  Ferragamo wallets. Here's the one I'm currently using.


----------



## doreenjoy

HandBagBoy said:


> The only wallet i carry is my white multicolor koala! ^_^ I went through 3 louis vuitton wallets in one year!!! and thats actually what gave me the courage to start rockin bags! I used to be so insecure about how much i love them, now...I CANT STOP BUYING THEM!


 

You look awesome with your bag and wallet. 

Greetings from the Castro. :greengrin:


----------



## doreenjoy

:useless:


----------



## HandBagBoy

doreenjoy said:


> You look awesome with your bag and wallet.
> 
> Greetings from the Castro. :greengrin:


awww, thanks! do u live in sf?


----------



## zjajkj

My BV compact wallet (is very small and not enough space to keep my cards, might need a new one soon)


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I absolutely love the Coach Kristin medium leather wallets! Perfect size and they still look brand new!


----------



## MrsTGreen

LV Damier Ebene International wallet that I got for my birthday recently


----------



## mothbeast

compact gunmetal Lodis wallet


----------



## r15324

Blue Chanel Lambskin Perforated Cardholder + Black Hermès Chevre Mysore Bastia Coinholder


----------



## shopholicgirl

LV zippy wallet in damier ebene .. i think this is the best purchase i ever did given all my designer bags and wallets.. i just love it! i carry it everyday!


----------



## lisanmoose

My MBMJ brick zip around.  Can absolutely find it inside any bag I carry.


----------



## fnrthngsnlif

Louis vuitton monogram insolite wallet with pink interior. I love it!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

lisanmoose said:


> My MBMJ brick zip around.  Can absolutely find it inside any bag I carry.



pretty! the color is great 

i have so many SLGs in my purse: Marc Jacobs ZC, Marc Jacobs Card Holder, Marc Jacobs Cosmetic Pouch, YSL Muse Cosmetic Pouch... and i still want more!


----------



## knn

Mono zippy


----------



## jmcadon

Bottega Venetta french wallet in gold/linen intrecciato!


----------



## Cataclysmic18

I use a tan and black Michael Kors envelope wallet


----------



## clu13

Louis Vuitton Mono Sarah - love it.


----------



## Bag Fetish

can we see inside pic's of the wallet.. looks yummy!!  Where do buy? 


indiaink said:


> Just received my 49 Sq. Mi. Clingy wallet in Ink. 12 card slots, two full-size bill slots, zippered pockets, big enough to hold my iPhone, and Balenciaga-quality to boot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just gorgeous - here it is laying on my new 49 Sq. Mi. Starlet in Yves Klein Blue...


----------



## temo

I love my _Lead Lido_ wallet by Hayden Harnett these days.


----------



## sephora

I've a red Louis Vuitton Emilie wallet


----------



## dangerouscurves

The one and only, Prada Saffiano Fori wallet. It's been a year and the wallet still looks like it's brand new.


----------



## juicyincouture

I don't remember I think my green kate spade? lol.


----------



## Pat1978

Use my Il tutto Olivia wallets http://www.iltutto.com.au/shop/item/olivia-silver , as wallets and small handbags, they are really handy and fits easily a set of keys and an iphone as well 
They come in 5 different colours and are full leather


----------



## doreenjoy

*temo*, that's a really hot wallet!


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes dogon in orange...


----------



## SuzyZ

I just got a gorgeous Marni wallet in Milan which i haven't started using yet because it's so handsome, i can't bring myself to stuff it.


----------



## wild flower

LV koala wallet


----------



## gwendolen

Roots wallet. It's getting raggety - I need a new one.


----------



## Pursestan

A Pinkish-violet colored coach wallet.


----------



## GingerSnap527

A Juicy Couture Continental wallet. Bought at Nordstrom YEARS ago. I think it was my first designer wallet and I bought it full-price!


----------



## bagarama

Just switched from a big black coach one bought I-don't-known-when to a new LV insolite coin purse.  I'm downsizing...and going French as I live in Paris now.


----------



## brittnybrittny

this is my wallet now!


----------



## kate83675

A Roots large zip around wallet, black exterior w/ a red interior; it reminds me of the snazzy black and red Pontiac convertible my aunt used to have that I loved to ride in.


----------



## auctionaddict

Jimmy Choo Utah in chocolate brown.  LOVE IT!


----------



## momofgirls

Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch Wallet


----------



## jade

I have a studded Coach Kristin (purple) right now.  Used to have a lovely lodis framed clutch, but when replacement time came there were no good colors in the small size.
http://shop.luxepurses.com/products/Coach-Kristin-Stud-Leather-Wallet-%2d-44036.html


----------



## poonski

LV Koala in monogram canvas, she's my little beauty queen.


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Bal Black RGGH Money Wallet


----------



## Dani1968

brittnybrittny said:


> this is my wallet now!


 
Beautiful, yummy color!!!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

LV Damier Ebene International Wallet


----------



## Love4MK

Blue Coach wallet.


----------



## MEG1969

I'm using a beatifull Hugo Boss brown wallet which I will never change as it is the most practical wallet I have ever had


----------



## Dani1968

brittnybrittny said:


> this is my wallet now!


 
Your wallet is so gorgeous! May I ask where did you get it from? Thank you.


----------



## ashtray-girl

a cream colored Bottega Veneta continental wallet with brown and black leather weaved in (not intrecciato), I bought it years ago on a sale in the bv store in Zürich


----------



## missgiannina

lv pomme zippy


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Chanel metallic black card holder.


----------



## smileglu

LV Monogram Zippy Wallet


----------



## ElenTrivyzadaki

Balenciaga money red wallet


----------



## Millee

I alternate between a very used Coach monogram wallet and an over the top glittery one from the boutique next to my apartment.


----------



## MPI

LV Portefeuille Zippy Monogram


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Marc by Marc Jacobs Totally Turnlock Wallet


----------



## momofgirls

LV Damier Trunk & Bag Complice Wallet


----------



## littletylero

juicy couture terry cloth (it has been a long time since i used it and felt bad for it)


----------



## cdlampley

A brown Coach wallet I just got on Friday and I love it!


----------



## Spielberg1

the best wallet ever!!!

I wanted a PVC wallet -- not leather -- 
one that would last forever
that opened like a 'book'
and that had tons of card slots 
AND could fit a checkbook -- 
YAY Lamb!

(photos are from the auction i won)


----------



## MrsTGreen

LV Damier Ebene International Wallet


----------



## MissCara

I'm carrying a smallish Rose Gold colored metallic leather Coach wallet, but just got the pink MJ Stam.  Any ideas or suggestions on a new wallet that would complement, but not be matchy matchy?


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes dogon in orange


----------



## scrpo83

A black leather wallet from a local brand..had it for 3 years and it is still looking good..


----------



## SASSY67

I have a very serious thing for wallets.I love them just as much as
I love the bag itself. I have to have a matching wallet for every
new bag I get. I also like for it to coordinate but, the matching
wallet is preferred.


----------



## New-New

I don't care much when it comes to my wallet. I still have the same old battered and now duct taped dooney and bourke wallet that I've had since 6th grade or something like that. I use it all day every day regardless of what bag i may use.


----------



## lieu12

LV damier azur zippy wallet


----------



## ralewi

medium coach embossed patent mini skinny.  Normally I have a coach large kristin wristlet(either raisin, brown or black) or my black patent coach bleeker wristlet/clutch.


----------



## lovebags72

Louis Vuitton, Trésor wallet in damier ebene canvas


----------



## Jennifer_C

I carry a hard-case, snap close leather wallet.  I love it!  It holds everything I need but is thin so I'm not adding bulk to my bags.  I'm going to cry if/when it falls apart :cry:


----------



## princesspig

I'm using a Mulberry Reno in Navy.


----------



## lauraflora2612

A sky blue patent Ted Baker purse - I loooove it


----------



## MissCara

Bought this Michael Kors to complement my new pink Stam (under the wallet, in the photo)


----------



## Alibagga

Louis Vuitton


----------



## swisshera

I have an H kelly long wallet. My BBF has a long classic Prada wallet in fuchsia


----------



## someone1

I try to switc them a few times a year. Currently a have a black Lara Bohinc with gold hardware, which I alternate with another LB, and Max Mara (s).


----------



## r15324

Chanel card case and Hermès Bastia.


----------



## alisaxlee

My pink Chanel Cambon.


----------



## Bag Fetish

My jean gues wallet and I love it.. Only thing is I wish it was a tad log o my paper money fit in it better.


----------



## prizee

Just changed my wallet today! This is my first long wallet so I'm still adjusting. Have been trying to figure out where to put things.

Prada Saffiano Continental Wallet in Peony Pink!


----------



## Hucci

doreenjoy said:


> :useless:


I agree! 



alisaxlee said:


> My pink Chanel Cambon.





prizee said:


> Just changed my wallet today! This is my first long wallet so I'm still adjusting. Have been trying to figure out where to put things.
> 
> Prada Saffiano Continental Wallet in Peony Pink!
> 
> View attachment 1406448
> 
> 
> View attachment 1406449


Loving the charming pink wallets! 

I'm a long wallet newbie too. My humble new Coach Madison gathered leather wallet. Boring black but I love it


----------



## alisaxlee

Hucci said:


> leather wallet. Boring black but I love it



That is hardly boring black! I am loving the style! It is so very pretty. Congrats on a lovely choice!


----------



## jeNYC

^so classy!!!

bought a Prada wallet today
















In my PJs...too lazy to change for pics


----------



## Yulia90210

Louis Vuitton "Insolite" the best wallet ever!!! I have Monogram with blue leather inside, looks amazing! At every check out I receive complement about my wallet.
http://www.louisvuitton.com/us/flash/index.jsp?direct1=home_entry_us


----------



## rainwalker

I have three that I rotate, all from Fossil. One is a black leather clutch, then I have a coinpurse that's a camel color. The one I'm using now is yellow embossed leather that says LONG LIVE VINTAGE on it and has a metal key on the back and tiny key zipper pulls. So cute!


----------



## prizee

jeNYC said:


> ^so classy!!!
> 
> bought a Prada wallet today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my PJs...too lazy to change for pics



OMG! Your pink prada wallet just kicked my pink prada wallet's ass! lol
Love it!


----------



## Hucci

jeNYC said:


> ^so classy!!!
> 
> bought a Prada wallet today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my PJs...too lazy to change for pics



Wow! If your refined pink bow wallet could speak it would say "adore me!"  At least what it it saying to me 



prizee said:


> OMG! Your pink prada wallet just kicked my pink prada wallet's ass! lol
> Love it!



Both pink saffianos are darling and the leather will likely last forever and a day. Thank you for sharing your lovlies


----------



## jeNYC

prizee said:


> OMG! Your pink prada wallet just kicked my pink prada wallet's ass! lol
> Love it!


 
lol u're too funny...either way, i love pink!!!!!


----------



## JenBrett

i have a hobo lauren wallet, 2 actually, a black and a turquoise. i love that they go from wallet to clutch and there's plenty of room for everything


----------



## tatertot

Right now it's this Mulberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes dogon in hermes orange


----------



## bekstar1

Chloe Kerala in Chloe Paddington


----------



## jennyallmon

At the risk of being shunned by all the high class fashionistas and purse gurus out there, I must admit...inside my LV papillon is a Hello Kitty wallet.  LOL.


----------



## maminita

guccissima red wallet.....i loooveeee itttt


----------



## MandB

I have carried the LV Monogram Sarah for over a year now, and it looks brand new.  I bought this wallet specifically because I didn't want to feel compelled to buy a new one...ever!  I like to buy new bags so much that I decided it's not a good idea for me to covet a new wallet, so I went with a sturdy classic.


----------



## Blo0ondi

YSL


----------



## vaedya

I like Gucci snap wallets. I always keep the Gucci designer wallets in my bag. Gucci wallets can show my personal character and make me chic.


----------



## tatertot

Switched into these Balenciaga wallets. I use the smaller for just my essentials so it's easily found and pulled out and the larger has pretty much my whole life in it


----------



## MrsTGreen

Coach Wristlet


----------



## vSHOPPING

it's a nine west checkbook wallet i got from dsw. i love the feel of it (:

http://www.dsw.com/handbag/nine+west+quilted+checkbook+wallet?prodId=213094&productRef=SEARCH


----------



## Tinn3rz

YSL Mail Cardholder.


----------



## ralewi

Coach Kristin Wristlet


----------



## jmcadon

Jimmy Choo in biker leather with snake trim...love this!


----------



## someday681

Proenza Schouler Wallet/pouch


----------



## charlotten

A big one, matching my bag, that I can use as a clutch when going out!


----------



## imlvholic

PS1


----------



## momofgirls

Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch


----------



## justwatchin

imlvholic said:


> PS1


That red is beautiful!


----------



## ame

Tumi Leather Travel Wallet


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes dogon in orange...


----------



## CaptainMandy

Bv nappa continental wallet in grey


----------



## Stansy

Longchamp all-in-one in GREEN


----------



## taniherd

:bump:

Black Lacoste small envelope wallet.


----------



## WearItsAt

The large Louis Vuitton zip around wallet.  I bought it new about a yr ago and just this past weekend one of the pockets that holds the cards ripped


----------



## Munchkinxx

prizee said:


> Just changed my wallet today! This is my first long wallet so I'm still adjusting. Have been trying to figure out where to put things.
> 
> Prada Saffiano Continental Wallet in Peony Pink!
> 
> View attachment 1406448
> 
> 
> View attachment 1406449



I have this in black! I find it so annoying to get the cards out of the inside slots! They always seem to be stuck!


----------



## lulugirl37

coach poppy zippy or a small juicy wallet


----------



## sya44

my everyday wallet is a black leather one, a gift from my mom


----------



## PursePrincess

Gucci wallet in red


----------



## Eva1991

I currently use this Marc by Marc Jacobs wallet in beige!

1st pic is without flash, 2nd pic with flash.


----------



## mizpiggy27

My LV damier Ebene Canvas wallet for almost three years and still in excellent condition.  I bought it for $500 tax included and the last time I checked, it has gone up to $600.


----------



## wilding

Light tan Buffalo girl wallet (senorita bandita) with a big hunk of turquoise on it.


----------



## vesna

Miu Miu coin purse












Mulberry noir rouge daria pouch + coin purse + Miu Miu coin purse + YSL Y-mail wallet + Mulberry purple heart keyfob







Oak Mulberry receipt wallet, coin purse, coin purse round, cosmetic case, small envelope/coin purse key fob, Hayden harnett passport cover YAM, Rebecca Minkoff Kerry pouch


----------



## susu1978

vesna said:


> Miu Miu coin purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry noir rouge daria pouch + coin purse + Miu Miu coin purse + YSL Y-mail wallet + Mulberry purple heart keyfob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oak Mulberry receipt wallet, coin purse, coin purse round, cosmetic case, small envelope/coin purse key fob, Hayden harnett passport cover YAM, Rebecca Minkoff Kerry pouch


 
wow love your colour coordinations


----------



## vesna

susu1978 said:


> wow love your colour coordinations


 
thanks


----------



## susu1978

My alexander mcqueen wallet


----------



## temo

What a lovely collection! *LOVE that color!*


----------



## vesna

temo said:


> What a lovely collection! *LOVE that color!*


 
thanks a lot, I love it indeed, all Mulberry oak accessories I have match it perfectly


----------



## astromantic

Scored a tobacco mongram Celine continental wallet on Friday that was on clearance - my xmas present to myself this year! I can't wait to use it in the new year! I've grown extremely fond of long wallets now because they're slimmer and I carry all our change. My husband throws all his change at me because he doesn't like the weight - but then he turns around and asks me for change everytime we go out grrr...


----------



## Tinn3rz

LV damier ebene zippy


----------



## makn808

i finally retired my lv monogram zippy - 13 years old and still looks great - for a burberry smoked check zip around.  can you believe the lv zippy in 1998 was $250?  now it's $745! crimety!


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Chanel cambon lamb skin long wallet.  Patent leather CC's & hot pink interior.


----------



## LouChanMiuBal

Used to be LV Epi in mandarin orange color for 4 yrs
Then Coach wallet for 3 yrs
just changed into LV Secret Long Wallet Empreinte in Orage color


----------



## Tinn3rz

LV Vernis Card Holder/Cles


----------



## tatertot

Carrying these at the moment, Balenciaga Blue Lavande Coin Purse and Continental Wallet.


----------



## Serina

an orange filofax. Dreaming of swapping it for an LV insolite with grenade lining.


----------



## Gurzzy

I have been using one for 10 years! 

It's cracked on some of the corners but I've thrown this thing around. I'd love to buy a new one but can't believe the price increases. Although, if it lasts another 10 years it's a pretty good deal!


----------



## BellevueLady

Gurzzy said:


> I have been using one for 10 years!
> 
> It's cracked on some of the corners but I've thrown this thing around. I'd love to buy a new one but can't believe the price increases. Although, if it lasts another 10 years it's a pretty good deal!


 
You may be able to send it in for repair.  Just saying...


----------



## mothbeast

49 sq mi needy wallet


----------



## pickle

Hobo Belinda in black patent


----------



## Tinn3rz

Using my mono Eva as a wallet right now. Just kinda threw everything in there this morning.


----------



## Necromancer

black Dior embossed patent continental wallet


----------



## roachiiieee

My Louis Vuitton Josephine wallet with Red lining. I bought this a couple weeks ago in Florida and I love it!  I was in a rush to buy a new wallet so I got this  Great wallet and great price for LV. Working on getting the Vernis zippy wallet in either Amarante or Rouge Fauviste (after I get my GST of course  )


----------



## coco1102

LV's Monogram Vernis Zippy Wallet in Red! Have it for 2 yrs now & has kept its lustre and shape. I don't treat it any better than other standard wallets. I haven't had to worry about scratches or dirt..even for the colour it tends to go with whatever I'm wearing or bags etc. Been thinking of purchasing other LV wallets but none seems to have the durability and keeps clean combination. I want a wallet I don't have to worry about if it gets scratched or dirty easily. The monogram vernis collection meets this requirement for me! Cheers all.


----------



## swing8313

Gucci


----------



## asianjade

LV Mono International Porte.. love this wallet.


----------



## gabz

Coach gold embossed foldover clutch. LOVING IT


----------



## indiaink

I picked up this wallet at Anthropologie yesterday - I saw it online and was startled to see it's made by OrYANY!  The cute leather charms and the continental/french flap size make it a keeper for me - and it's very lightweight.  I love the character of the lambskin! (I picked this one out of the four they had - each wallet's leather was ever-so-slightly different).


----------



## Bag Fetish

this is what i'm using as a wallet and love it. 





a place for my change









Coach madison cosmetic case.. (a gift (RAOK) from a pf member)


----------



## Saurus

I've been using a black coach leather wallet that I picked up from the outlet for years now, and it's still in excellent condition. I love that wallet! I also recently bought a white gucci card case for my miscellaneous cards.


----------



## DisneyDiva85

Louis Vuitton Josephine wallet in Red that I got in Vegas last year. . .LOVE it!


----------



## Aagustus

Hermes Dogon


----------



## bettymuc77

A Mulberry long locked purse in metallic midnight blue cracked leather - love it


----------



## angelcc

prada !!


----------



## pursejunky22

louis vuitton


----------



## GingerSnap527

Coach Signature Purple Op Art


----------



## quyh2601

i have a gucci one, i love it coz it spacious and soft and...:X:X:X


----------



## joy&lv

LV Damier card holder or LV Mono compact zippy (retired style.)


----------



## aj03

Burberry Nova Check with black patent trim.


----------



## LAvuittongirl

LV compact mono cerise.  I thought the red would b nice to carry for the holidays


----------



## lvdreamer

Coach Brown Water Buffalo Billfold.


----------



## Elyssabeth

YSL black patent leather (vertical version)


----------



## ririri

star3777 said:


> Oopsie, forgot to attach the pictures...


I live this one! Goes with everything!


----------



## ririri

Aagustus said:


> Hermes Dogon


Where to by it?


----------



## sjmetell

I'm using the LV zippy wallet in monogram canvas- I love zippy wallets the best because I never have to worry about anything falling out!


----------



## ACS

LV monogram continental wallet.


----------



## Mitzy

I have the black Le Sac wallet. It's very plain but I don't know anyone who has one like it. It hold EVERYTHING and, since I coupon for groceries, and carry change for parking, it's great!


----------



## ririri

angelcc said:


> prada !!


very practical!


----------



## ririri

Aagustus said:


> Hermes Dogon


I love hermes Dogon, it's on my wish list


----------



## ririri

Gurzzy said:


> I have been using one for 10 years!
> 
> It's cracked on some of the corners but I've thrown this thing around. I'd love to buy a new one but can't believe the price increases. Although, if it lasts another 10 years it's a pretty good deal!


agree 100%


----------



## ririri

temo said:


> What a lovely collection! *LOVE that color!*


great collection!


----------



## cola262

LV monogram sarah wallet (used to be called the pochette wallet when I bought it)


----------



## Luv.branded.bag

Have been using LV monogram canvas valeurs long wallet for 5 yrs and still look like new  very sturdy. I use together the LV monogram vernis card holder for coins and other cards.


----------



## Tigistylist

LV Azur Sarah! I die, I adore her so.


----------



## alouette

Hermes Bearn in box calf.


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my Boutin D 'or GGH Compagnon Balenciaga wallet w/ my Alexander Wang Fumo large wristlet/wallet as a card holder (wrist strap removed).


----------



## tiffanystar

I have a Prada cameo (pale pink) purse, it's gold colour inside. An early Christmas present from DH.


----------



## sephorah

Quilted Armani lock n key cream colour purse/wallet


----------



## nafrate

Deux Lux Felix zip wallet in the gold color.


----------



## Serina

Deliciously orange filofax.... getting worn though... timefor an LV insolite with grenat lining?


----------



## Bagluvvahh

ps1 wallet in smoke! Love it!!


----------



## jllamorena87

LV Marie Wallet, I find that the smaller size keeps me from spending money since I can't put much in it. =)


----------



## flipflopfab

My LV Murakami in the cherry blossom pattern.


----------



## alec_mcbeal

LV stephen sprouse zippy wallet (fuschia pink)


----------



## chessmont

Currently my LV white multicolor Eugenie


----------



## nyshopaholic

LV Helene wallet since I bought it at the beginning of October


----------



## Holley

Coach wallet.


----------



## asianjade

Juicy Courture zip all around. Love the plum color.


----------



## minuet

bifold LV damier ebene


----------



## rorosity

Tory Burch Robinson Wristlet/Wallet in bright, bright orange.


----------



## gabz

Right now lv zcp on mono


----------



## poopsie

Coach

I am not so much into their purses, but I  their full size wallets!


----------



## starrynite_87

Proenza Schouler


----------



## LVBagLady

MBMJ Pedal to the Metal


----------



## LVBagLady

And this cute little Coach I picked up for $20 at a local consignment store this past Friday.


----------



## maiseydaisey

The best wallet I have ever owned actually is a JuJuBe (they make diaper bags!) because it's got lots of slots, great leather and a cute pattern inside.  I love it


----------



## ava-lucia

LV zippy wallet in damier ebene which i got from my hubby .. love him


----------



## ialexisstewart

An Urban Outfitters quilted leather black wallet I got from my sister. It is the worst wallet, looking to buy this to go in my new balenciaga 

http://www.selfedge.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=91&products_id=830


----------



## Dwittell

LV Damier Ebene Zippy  it


----------



## taniherd

LV zippy compact wallet in the damier ebene canvas print. Love this little wallet. 
Lightweight and fits so much.


----------



## karmallory

I have been using this beige/tan colored Coach wallet since Feb. 2011 (Valentine's Day!) My DH picked it out all on his own and sent me on a scavenger hunt to find it... So sweet. I love the pretty pink interior and the neutral color compliments any of my bags. Even though I have a couple 2 other wallets (a small Chanel one, and a Michael Kors) I will always use this wallet every single day until it either breaks or gets stolen (eek!) because of the wonderful memories it brings and it makes my DH feel so special to see that I appreciate his gift so much


----------



## rosasharn78

LV mono french purse


----------



## Amandarin

I've got the Michael Kors clutch wallet iphone case I carry + a balenciaga coin purse!


----------



## ralewi

plum coach kristin large wristlet.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Marc by Marc Jacobs turn lock wallet.


----------



## baglover57

Prada zip around continental wallet


----------



## bellana

Balenciaga classic money wallet, which in a pinch can also fit an iPhone and be used as a clutch.


----------



## cookie1

My new Ted Baker wallet that my lovely hubbie bought me for Christmas!


----------



## Rondafaye

I carry my iPhone, ID and most-used credit cards in a BookBook case and my other CCs in a Fossil coated-canvas mini pouch.


----------



## mocha.lover

Currently a Hello Kitty Quilted Wallet from Japan.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Coach Blk/Silver Signature Stripe Wristlet


----------



## Esmerelda

Vivienne Westwood orange leopard wallet


----------



## akgirl

Hobo International Lauren in orchid


----------



## MrsTGreen

LV Mono ZCP


----------



## Seastarindiana

Love the Coach Madison 15958! have the wallet too!


----------



## I lv my Captain

LV Mono Zippy Coin Purse


----------



## Seastarindiana

Love the Coach Madison 15958! have the wallet too!


----------



## bcaron6

I carry the LV zippy.  Love it!


----------



## egg tarts

Miu Miu Bow zip wallet! LOVE IT!


----------



## pinay28

LV mono origami compact wallet


----------



## randr21

i have 3 wallets in my bag, always.  zip around BV and 2 LVs.  I need them all!


----------



## ValextraFTW

Valextra in a beautiful dark emerald green.


----------



## chessmont

Today, a zip-around Kate Spade in a red/white zebra-like print


----------



## Anjuli

LV Koala. I love it!


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Chanel Bi-fold Cambon Black


----------



## pinkeeh

Tory burch wallet..


----------



## Mrs.Choe

I switch from my Gucci or Louis Vuitton periodically. But I lean more towards my Louis as I am afraid of normal wear and tear on my Gucci. I had a Gucci bag in the past where it was just rubbing/shredding off on the side, so hand it down to my mom.


----------



## AzahM

LV Sarah wallet monogram. I love it so I even declined my hubby wish to get me MIU MIU matelasse purse as second anniversary gift ( I got cornflower blue matelasse bag, yeay!)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes dogon in orange


----------



## Hermes.Lover

Hermes long Kelly wallet in rubis.


----------



## missyblueberry

Gucci bi-fold and Gucci leather card-holder...Had them for 2 years plus...


----------



## Bag Fetish

i'm still using my coach madison cosmetic case as a wallet and LOVE IT!!



Bag Fetish said:


> this is what i'm using as a wallet and love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a place for my change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach madison cosmetic case.. (a gift (RAOK) from a pf member)


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

MZ Wallace Lana - she's just lovely!


----------



## papertiger

Going to be my Gucci croc zip round plus croc card holder with my new Hermes Steeple wallet (thanks Mum )


----------



## vink

LV monogram zippy illustration. The one with yellow ballon and green lining. It makes me happy everytime to see the inside.


----------



## paradise392

i switch between my gucci, kate spade and tory burch wallet..but im on a waiting list for a lv wallet and i cant wait to get it!!


----------



## lvdreamer

I trade between a Coach Buffalo Men's Billfold and a Kipling Red Nylon Long Wallet.  I can't bring myself to spend lots of money on a wallet.


----------



## Tropigal3

I found the perfect wallet two years ago and love it!  It's a medium sized Coach with more pockets than I've ever seen in a wallet!  Has a zippered coin with two separate pockets.  I can actually carry about 15+ cards, my business cards, space for receipts and bills.  I can carry SO much in this wonderful wallet and to boot it's in my favorite color, red!


----------



## Noonoi

Eugenie wallet (^_^)


----------



## Esquared72

A Brahmin red-croco leather zip wallet I got from DH for Christmas. Love it!


----------



## mangopudding

coach sutton signature slim envelope i got from the boy


----------



## paradise392

lv emilie wallet in rouge


----------



## 19yearslater

Coach all-black signature wallet from the outlet.


----------



## ryandmaddy

i am using a Marc Jacobs turn lock and LOVE it!!


----------



## cazgray17

LV Zippy Compact in the Monogram, I also have it in the Damier Azure but don't use it anymore since purchasing the Monogram


----------



## MrsTGreen

Kipling Creativity Small Pouch in Red


----------



## girl_ninja

fayden said:


> i use a chloe wallet.  i've been eyeing the koala LV in vernis hot pink!


I really like your Chloe.


----------



## neatrivers

Brahmin cranberry red checkbook cover


----------



## stevenclark

I love the LV Koala wallet because it is looking so cute and it has 9 credit card slots also.


----------



## jamg.

I am using a Louis Vuitton Sarah wallet in monogram. I got it as a gift from my husband for my bday last sept 2010. its a year old now and i can say i'm pretty much impressed with this wallet. it's still in good condition and i love the fact that it holds all my cards and cash, including receipts. i chose the monogram print bec i think its really classy.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MrsTGreen said:


> Kipling Creativity Small Pouch in Red



Again today.


----------



## mandy101

black leather wallet.


----------



## mosh_madam

Louis Vuitton sarah wallet in damier azur


----------



## lulubelle1211

Coach sutton signature...a staple for me!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Harbor35

Black pebbled Rebecca Minkoff zip around.


----------



## Belle14

My beloved Prada saffiano black continental wallet with triangular hardware.


----------



## rosasharn78

Still have my LV mono french purse


----------



## pupeluv

A beige/ebony Gucci fabric continental wallet that I've seem to be using exclusively lately....I think it's because of the french clasp change compartment... it's just easier.









I'd love to see pic's you guys have some fabulous stuff, or is there a "show us your wallets" kinda of place like there is for handbags?


----------



## kalliela

Lol, a cheap one from Ross..I am not into wallets much.


----------



## gabz

I'm starting to go to the gym more and don't like to leave much in my locker

Would it b weird to use a coach wristlet as my day to day wallet to make it easier t remove stuff on gym days?


----------



## aBeautyFairy

LV vernis zippy coin purse pomme d'amour


----------



## Tinn3rz

aBeautyFairy said:
			
		

> LV vernis zippy coin purse pomme d'amour



Same!


----------



## Charlie.v11

I have this one in my bag right now http://www.louisvuitton.com/front/#...products/French-Wallet-MONOGRAM-VERNIS-M93528 in Pomme d'amour. love it. But i'm dreaming about a Balenciaga wallet


----------



## Bag Fetish

gabz said:
			
		

> I'm starting to go to the gym more and don't like to leave much in my locker
> 
> Would it b weird to use a coach wristlet as my day to day wallet to make it easier t remove stuff on gym days?



I say go for it)

Sent from my iPhone!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Just switch out of my cobalt blue coach wallet.. Into my lv.

Sent from my iPhone!!!


----------



## brknchc

I'm new here...Hi!

My beloved (for 5 yrs) Prada Saffiano wallet w/metal lettering logo.


----------



## Shanel0406

Right now I have a cole haan that I use. But I recently got a Michael kors handbag that I want the matching wallet to !!!!!


----------



## Leungpauline

Miu miu


----------



## GlamoRosa

Louis Vuitton Monogram French Wallet


----------



## noonoo07

LV Empriente Secret Compact wallet in Blue? (not sure the correct color name)


----------



## blackmamba10000

A Fendi tri-fold in zucca multi and a Kate Spade sparkler coin purse.


----------



## girl_ninja

I have an olive green patent leather Coach wristlet and light tan leather Coach wallet.


----------



## DirtyDancin

Hermes dogon wallet. Love it.


----------



## B_Ricks

I'm not into wallets much so I have been using this J. Crew black magic wallet like since forever in black!! Lol.  It's so standard and I carry mostly high end designer bags. So I just now realized it might be kind of silly and need a better wallet.

I don't don't really see the use of paying for a LV wallet for 700 when I can buy a bag for that price. Am I wrong?

SURVEY LADIES:: Does it really matter the type of wallet you carry and pull out when you have designer bags (i.e.: LV, Gucci etc...)?? What do you guys think? 

Thanks...


----------



## Bostonbean84

Carrying a rose gold metallic Ted baker wallet I got for Christmas...it's love!


----------



## Kansashalo

Louis Vuitton french wallet in Violette (vernis)


----------



## deltalady

Carrying a rose gold metallic leather Coach wallet.  I like that it's plain, no branding on it.


----------



## LVoeletters

just bought this new LV one, but got the TB one for xmas. I like using it for school because I don't have to be careful with it, but the leather is peeling away from the mirror already, like the day after i started to use it :/


----------



## dezzie

I have a Prada gauffre zippy wallet that I love.


----------



## bettyboopkiss

A coach coated canvas wallet (multi color). I'm sure it has a name but I don't know it! Also a similar passport holder


----------



## Tadpole

B_Ricks said:
			
		

> I'm not into wallets much so I have been using this J. Crew black magic wallet like since forever in black!! Lol.  It's so standard and I carry mostly high end designer bags. So I just now realized it might be kind of silly and need a better wallet.
> 
> I don't don't really see the use of paying for a LV wallet for 700 when I can buy a bag for that price. Am I wrong?
> 
> SURVEY LADIES:: Does it really matter the type of wallet you carry and pull out when you have designer bags (i.e.: LV, Gucci etc...)?? What do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks...



My vote is always get a matching wallet.  If you carry Coach, get a Coach wallet.  If its LV, get an LV wallet.  It almost looks like you shouldn't be carrying a pricey purse if you have a $10.00 wallet from TJ max. I think it shows as much as the hand bag because you pull it out every time you buy something.  Just my vote


----------



## Bag Fetish

Tadpole said:
			
		

> My vote is always get a matching wallet.  If you carry Coach, get a Coach wallet.  If its LV, get an LV wallet.  It almost looks like you shouldn't be carrying a pricey purse if you have a $10.00 wallet from TJ max. I think it shows as much as the hand bag because you pull it out every time you buy something.  Just my vote



I do t think that's true!! 
I would sooner have a 100$ wallet and a wow bag..
I've carried my lv with a west nine wallet..
Not everyone can afford a $$ wallet or would perfect to have the bag..
I say use what you like!! Wallet doesn't have to be the same as your bag..

Sent from my iPhone!!!


----------



## Tadpole

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> I do t think that's true!!
> I would sooner have a 100$ wallet and a wow bag..
> I've carried my lv with a west nine wallet..
> Not everyone can afford a $$ wallet or would perfect to have the bag..
> I say use what you like!! Wallet doesn't have to be the same as your bag..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone!!!



This is a survey started by B_ricks so you may want to quote HER survey question so she gets email notification of your vote.  I'm sure she would appreciate all opinions. Thanks!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Tadpole said:
			
		

> This is a survey started by B_ricks so you may want to quote HER survey question so she gets email notification of your vote.  I'm sure she would appreciate all opinions. Thanks!



I was giving you my opinion on your post!!

Sent from my iPhone!!!


----------



## B_Ricks

Tadpole said:
			
		

> My vote is always get a matching wallet.  If you carry Coach, get a Coach wallet.  If its LV, get an LV wallet.  It almost looks like you shouldn't be carrying a pricey purse if you have a $10.00 wallet from TJ max. I think it shows as much as the hand bag because you pull it out every time you buy something.  Just my vote



I'm stuck in the middle thats why I posed the question?! I do think it would look nice to see a matching wallet come out a purse. On the other hand I don't understand why they cost so damn much?! Lol. That's my real probably. For the same price as some of these wallets, i can get a huge purse for same price or 100 more. However I do think im going to suck it up and get one "good" wallet probably a LV or Gucci and that will suffice for all my high end bags. 

I am 30 now so maybe I'll grow up a get a real wallet LOL 

Thanks for your opinion!!  

Bag fetish: i didn't post that message about it being my survey and need you to blah blah blah watever.... That was computer generated I think ???


----------



## Tadpole

B_Ricks said:
			
		

> I'm stuck in the middle thats why I posed the question?! I do think it would look nice to see a matching wallet come out a purse. On the other hand I don't understand why they cost so damn much?! Lol. That's my real probably. For the same price as some of these wallets, i can get a huge purse for same price or 100 more. However I do think im going to suck it up and get one "good" wallet probably a LV or Gucci and that will suffice for all my high end bags.
> 
> I am 30 now so maybe I'll grow up a get a real wallet LOL
> 
> Thanks for your opinion!!
> 
> I would say try a second-hand wallet on eBay.  That's where I bought mine and it was under $200.  I couldn't see forking out $700 on a wallet either.  Best of luck on your wallet journey.  I'm certain you will find a designer wallet in a reasonable price range (thank you ebay) to fall in love with


----------



## LAvuittongirl

MJ gold crackle zip around.  I love all the compartments inside.


----------



## elation

Coach Penelope Leather Zippy
I always like the wristlet/wallet dual-functionality cuz it's so much easier for a grab and go
ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31C5BgwsVeL.jpg


----------



## Bag Fetish

B_Ricks said:


> Bag fetish: i didn't post that message about it being my survey and need you to blah blah blah watever.... That was computer generated I think ???


 
I need to go blah blah whatever ... EXCUSE ME????
I wasnt the one refering to a survey it was another poster! "Tadpole"!!!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

B_Ricks said:
			
		

> I'm not into wallets much so I have been using this J. Crew black magic wallet like since forever in black!! Lol.  It's so standard and I carry mostly high end designer bags. So I just now realized it might be kind of silly and need a better wallet.
> 
> I don't don't really see the use of paying for a LV wallet for 700 when I can buy a bag for that price. Am I wrong?
> 
> SURVEY LADIES:: Does it really matter the type of wallet you carry and pull out when you have designer bags (i.e.: LV, Gucci etc...)?? What do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks...



I've never had matching wallets.  I don't think u need to have the wallet match the purse, although I guess it would b nice... But sometimes, even if I could afford to purchase a pair, I don't buy matching cuz I won't like one or the other.  

I know designer wallets can be pricey, and almost as much as a bag, but wallets can last for a long time!  I've had my LV and chanel for over 5 yrs and they're still in excellent condition.  If you look at the overall picture, I think it's worth it to put in the $$ for a nice wallet.. ESP since I feel like it gets more use than a bag, that you prob rotate along w other bags.  

Ps. My DH has several LV wallets that are going on over 5 yrs and they still look pretty new .


----------



## Jesssh

I just use a small wristlet or pouch, like the Coach small wristlet, and stack the cards and bills. When I need a card, I just flip through the stack with my fingers. I have a black one and a tan one, and that is enough to go with all my bags. I also bought a yellow one on a splurge when I got a small shoulder bag with a yellow stripe - very cute for summer.


----------



## purseprincess32

Classic Burberry nova check wallet.


----------



## hazelarceo

I'm using my damier ebene zippy wallet!


----------



## Altair@

I actually use LV Emilie. I love it.


----------



## DuRoBags

I have a Chanel wallet


----------



## B_Ricks

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> I need to go blah blah whatever ... EXCUSE ME????
> I wasnt the one refering to a survey it was another poster! "Tadpole"!!!



Sorry didn't mean it like that. Wasn't trying to be mean, just didn't want to finish writing the sentence out. "blah blah watever else the sentence said", thats all. My way of being a lazy writer. I actually appreciated your answer. This statement came up several times and didn't want you both to think I was writing it.

Sorry again for the misunderstanding 

I appreciated all responses that's why I posed the question....


----------



## B_Ricks

LAvuittongirl said:
			
		

> I've never had matching wallets.  I don't think u need to have the wallet match the purse, although I guess it would b nice... But sometimes, even if I could afford to purchase a pair, I don't buy matching cuz I won't like one or the other.
> 
> I know designer wallets can be pricey, and almost as much as a bag, but wallets can last for a long time!  I've had my LV and chanel for over 5 yrs and they're still in excellent condition.  If you look at the overall picture, I think it's worth it to put in the $$ for a nice wallet.. ESP since I feel like it gets more use than a bag, that you prob rotate along w other bags.
> 
> Ps. My DH has several LV wallets that are going on over 5 yrs and they still look pretty new .



I'm coming around to it more and more lol.  Its making more sense to me. Thanks!!!


----------



## Love4MK

I'm not a wallet fanatic, so I'm still using my blue Coach wallet.  Other than it being a little dirty, it's durable and pretty so I'm happy.


----------



## justcdii

LV Joey in ebene - the love of my life!


----------



## gabz

New coach poppy


----------



## Blueivy

Tod's


----------



## jenax

Bottega Veneta zip around wallet in copper.


----------



## nativenydesigns

Red patent leather croc embossed Abas


----------



## Ratchanee

Coach Zippy wallet


----------



## socalygurl

A blue Coach zip wallet.


----------



## sugardrops

Lately, I have this thing for pretty guess wallets but I tend to get bored after awhile; thus I no longer use them. Here are my past purchases. I'm such a hoarder! I hoard for all things pretty  LOL.






My last Guess wallet purchase. Finally found the perfect Guess wallet for me! I think I will settle on this for a long time 





My next buy would be a Chanel Lambskin wallet


----------



## VCM

vintage Charles Jourdan


----------



## michi_chi

patent pale pink medium Lady Dior wallet that I bought myself as well as my small silver Panarea and Volute 2 sunglasses for Christmas


----------



## Daphs

Miu Miu


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

Red Chanel Yen Wallet


----------



## alldatjazz715

LV Compact Zippy Wallet.  LVoe it!


----------



## baglady925

Kate Spade



Uploaded with [URL=http://imageshac


----------



## MrsTGreen

LV Damier Ebene Continential Wallet


----------



## norima

I have a Marc Jacobs quilted wallet, in a shimmery purple. I love it b/c it zips close and is thin, but can hold a lot!


----------



## pursewatch

Black leather Dior.


----------



## hchy214

Bottega Veneta!! Love it


----------



## NJU73K

Prada continental wallet in black


----------



## addiction

Louis Vuitton with purple inside


----------



## Bla bla

Lv zipper wallet


----------



## shoplavalle

LV Zippy Compact in Damier Ebene with my initials hot/heat stamped in gold! Love.


----------



## Gala Braco

Lodis Green lizard clutch wallet...my all time fav


----------



## shingling

LV Damier Insolite


----------



## sakala1

Juicy couture !!! But going to change it to a LV zippy


----------



## terps08

Coach in a LV NF MM... I've had it for years and it's great.  When it falls apart, I'm going for a LV wallet!


----------



## simplyme11

Gucci Classic Mini Flap French Dark Red Guccissima Leather Wallet... Exact same model as pic except mine is dark red in colour.


----------



## glamorioustasha

LV Damier Zippy Wallet


----------



## Booja

Coach black leather checkbook.  It matches everything!!


----------



## civilrow

LV Monogram


----------



## Missbailey1

Coach Julia patent zippy wallet in purple


----------



## 3fatpigs

of course i am using my LV Monogram Sarah wallet to match my handbag.  my wallet is over 20+ years and still looks good.


----------



## gracipoo

3fatpigs said:


> of course i am using my LV Monogram Sarah wallet to match my handbag.  my wallet is over 20+ years and still looks good.



please upload a photo !! I recently brought a LV mono zippy, and I wanna see how it will look like in 20 years !!


----------



## sooboo

I just got the Marc Jacobs quilted clutch wallet. I use it as a wallet but I love the fact that it doubles as a clutch. So I can throw my keys and cell phone in there for quick errands when I don't want to carry a bag.


----------



## 3fatpigs

gracipoo said:


> please upload a photo !! I recently brought a LV mono zippy, and I wanna see how it will look like in 20 years !!



Here you go.


----------



## purplewithenvy

I am OBSESSED with my YSL "Y-Mail" zip around wallet in black!


----------



## 40beauty

Hi Everyone,
I just joined the site and I am a bit excited b/c I never participate in social networking, but I think I'm going to enjoy this one b/c I love premiere designer pocketbooks. I always have buyers remorse when I purchase them but as my two children get older I am beginning to find myself and sense of style again and I am LOVING IT!!! So to answer the question I have an ugly pink wallet in my pocketbook and I am ashamed every-time I have to take it out so with that being said stay tuned for my future posting of my new wallet and it will be a premiere designer choice.  I work hard everyday, which I have since I was twelve and I deserve everything I have and more!!!!!
Beauty40


----------



## PrincessD

Gucci!! I've had this one for like 3 years now and it still looks really good! Still looks 80% new. There's absolutely no wears on the corners etc. Super happy with this wallet!


----------



## shopping_monkey

Vivienne westwood for me!!


----------



## shoppaholic

LV in Sara


----------



## feline_j15

LV Damier Ebene Sarah Wallet today


----------



## TejasMama

I usually stick with one wallet for a long period of time.  I've had this one since last summer--a Brahmin Versa Sonoma Wallet.. it holds SO much but is pretty compact--has 12 cc slots, a window for driver's license and TWO sections on each side for bills and receipts plus a zipper for coins.  They don't make it any more but when I found it at an outlet, I bought in both juice (shown and black).  It seems to work in every situation, keeps me organized and still easily fits in my smaller crossbody bags. LOVE IT.


----------



## cralleycat

my Rebecca Minkoff Zip Around Wallet that I got for Christmas from my sister.. It's violet and the leather is awesome!


----------



## ialexisstewart

Japanese leather zip wallet I purchased at Self Edge in San Francisco. It doubles as a clutch too  I love it. www.selfedge.com


----------



## LaGeekChic

I currently have the Paul's Boutique Zebra print purse in my bag. It was a gift from my BF for my birthday last October. Been using it ever since.

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=12053195

Yesterday he got me a new one (just because). A Love Moschino Mosquilted Large Double Zipper in hot pink.

Will be using that for the next few months for sure!

 posting pictures doesn't work for me... hope u can see the pictures


----------



## chikapinku

Right now, a LV Monogram/Pink Insolite. Loving the 12 CC slots after coming from 8!


----------



## ChrisZennNYC

Munchkyn said:


> So in the other thread about wallets, I had mentioned that I recently bought a IF whipflash wallet.  Right now I am loving it but I am curious to know what wallet everyone else is using?  I want to purchase another versatile wallet but don't know what?


Louis Vuitton is my only wallet in bag...that cost $465.00 in 2007.  it still in excellent shape.


----------



## roberta87

I recently just purchased the black continental wallet from Mulberry to replace my tattered louis vuitton one. Its absolutely beautiful and fits perfectly into my kelly..


----------



## asianjade

wowww.... worth every pennies you spent.  Good stuffs can last a life time. 



3fatpigs said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1581072
> 
> 
> View attachment 1581073


----------



## CrystalCorrinnn

I actually prefer not to carry large wallets. I have this small Marc by Marc Jacobs card case, that I really love. it's the perfect size and holds my credit cards and IDs and a little bit of cash now and then. it's the perfect size for me.


----------



## Booja

Gucci Continental wallet.  Gotta match the bag


----------



## VegasLvr

I use the LV wapity case in white multi color. Love it, the most perfect combination of functionality and style


----------



## annwin

LV zippy wallet  Its big and functional, i love it!


----------



## springbaby

Chanel wallet I got for my birthday last April. Been using it ever since  Love the pop of colour and it's practical.


----------



## PrinceYDS

A Louis Vuitton Zippy Organizer in Monogram Canvas .. I love how I can carry it around as a bag on its own, and having it full of just random stuff HAHA


----------



## cpgpurselover

A gold zippy coach but today I just ordered a hot fuchsia Mulberry wallet (the french purse style)


----------



## Bag Fetish

3fatpigs said:
			
		

> Here you go.



Oh how I miss my 6c/c pti!!

Sent from my iPhone!!!


----------



## IMontoya

My lovely lv pomme organizer wallet


----------



## JanaF

Munchkyn said:


> So in the other thread about wallets, I had mentioned that I recently bought a IF whipflash wallet.  Right now I am loving it but I am curious to know what wallet everyone else is using?  I want to purchase another versatile wallet but don't know what?



The wallet inside my purse is empty right now =)


----------



## giallaM

LaGeekChic said:
			
		

> I currently have the Paul's Boutique Zebra print purse in my bag. It was a gift from my BF for my birthday last October. Been using it ever since.
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=12053195
> 
> Yesterday he got me a new one (just because). A Love Moschino Mosquilted Large Double Zipper in hot pink.
> 
> Will be using that for the next few months for sure!
> 
> posting pictures doesn't work for me... hope u can see the pictures



Very cute! Love the hot pink


----------



## Compass Rose

An all around zip wallet by Antonia Melania or something like that...whatever Dillard's brand is.  I would like another one by a designer because this one is just about 1/16th of an inch too small for my credit cards.  I like the Chanel ones that I have been seeing.


----------



## MJDaisy

a mint green kate spade wallet.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Coach woven zip around

Sent from my iPhone!!!


----------



## 3fatpigs

asianjade said:


> wowww.... worth every pennies you spent.  Good stuffs can last a life time.



Totally agree


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Marc by Marc Jacobs Fluo Yellow Python


----------



## Sazzy3103

Louis Vuitton monogram compact wallet.


----------



## pinoko24

Christian Dior Black Patent Long Wallet


----------



## paradise392

louis vuitton emilie in rouge.


----------



## kimberlywy

A Balenciaga Continental Zip Around in Black.


----------



## IzzeyAnn

LV Josephine - green

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Shoebaglady

My least expensive but most functional wallet:

Coach black patent leather Poppy zippy wallet. The lining is so pretty!


----------



## Kansashalo

Monsac slim clutch wallet in black patent

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/monsac-slim-clutch-wallet/2934537

Unfortunately, Monsac products are no longer made.


----------



## More4Me

Coach leather wallet


----------



## ralewi

coach bronze legacy mini skinney, using as my wallet today.  traveling light today.


----------



## teriy@ki

Black Prada saffiano long wallet.


----------



## Relowe99

Chanel black caviar long wallet


----------



## kicksinqu

no wallet


----------



## mirodyma

I am using a Lodis clutch wallet, specifically the "Taj Large Ballet" in bronze.


----------



## teisya

Long Wallet Style with a lot of room from Kate Spade


----------



## Alisa123

Nice


----------



## ariane24

Miu Miu


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

Kate Spade zip-around in black patent leather. A very attractive and indestructible wallet.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Michael Kors Red Jetset Continental Zip Wallet


----------



## kymmie

Currently:  cute kisslock from Anthropologie.


----------



## penny100

Munchkyn said:


> So in the other thread about wallets, I had mentioned that I recently bought a IF whipflash wallet.  Right now I am loving it but I am curious to know what wallet everyone else is using?  I want to purchase another versatile wallet but don't know what?


A cute little red coach wallet.  I love it!


----------



## AlienwareM17x

i bought wallet 3 years ago, now it's well as before

it's old but it sweet


----------



## sunbyrd

Hobo Very close to the Lauren, except has a flap on front that makes it much 
More attractive, and the flap covers a cell phone holder. It is a wonderful well tumbled teal color. I have never seen this wallet before or since. And I didn't get it first time ( thought I'd try find a bargain online) and ended up having to travel over 100 miles to get it. Now alas am unhappy with it. Yes it holds everything and then some, but that makes it to bulky for some of my bags and just to darn heavy too! Aagghhh! So I am on the prowl again!


----------



## Love Of My Life

prune Hermes dogon wallet that I have had for years...


----------



## coachaholicgirl

Coach Madison Leather Small Wallet in Brass/Cherry. I'm so glad I got this one. Love the color and size of this wallet!


----------



## Sauté

Linea Pelle Dylan


----------



## Ishop247365

Marc Jacobs wallet with silver hardware. I have had it for 3 years & it still looks fantastic!


----------



## rj_24

Gucci wallet


----------



## EMDOC

Chanel bilifold


----------



## helene20

Coach


----------



## Bampi

pink miu miu with a bow


----------



## justpeachy4397

LV mono French wallet


----------



## petitechouchou

My Chanel black reissue wallet


----------



## angelinachrow

I have an old LV classic monogram wallet


----------



## Angie415

A creme-colored Coach leather patent wallet inside my Michael Kors tote bag


----------



## love111406

LV Emilie wallet in rouge in my LV veronapm


----------



## applecrumble

LV sarah wallet in damier ebene


----------



## frl.lara

lanvin amalia wallet in coral


----------



## vink

LV monogram illustration zippy. The one with balloons and bright green lining.  So cute and cheerful.


----------



## kithong

Prada


----------



## slk825

LV Emilie!!!


----------



## avicmagpoc

burberry zippy


----------



## michi_chi

Dior long medium pale pink patent leather Lady Dior wallet


----------



## nyshopaholic

My new LV Emilie!


----------



## sunbyrd

Ok! I am reading about all these wonderful, high end wallets in your bags and I think hummmm "my lowly HOBO sucks". I would like to have an impressive name wallet. So off to the bay to take a look at what's out there. Well I find plenty. But not one that has features I use ( must have) and I'm not able ( not going to) to spend thousands on a wallet I don't even like, just to have the name. Sooo I began to look at used ones and am shocked!! Where is all this "quality" I've heard over and over for the justification of paying these prices? The used ones are total messes, (Chanels being the worst)The leather is worn at all edges, there are actual holes in the linings (usually for coin pockets) on the ones that actually have coin pockets. I have carried many " Lesser" wallets and have never seen such destruction in them!! I am convinced you are paying these prices just to 
boast the names. They boast no features that are not found on the commonist of brands, in most cases don't have ANY features and they dont last! I'm just not that gullible.


----------



## Tigistylist

sunbyrd said:


> Ok! I am reading about all these wonderful, high end wallets in your bags and I think hummmm "my lowly HOBO sucks". I would like to have an impressive name wallet. So off to the bay to take a look at what's out there. Well I find plenty. But not one that has features I use ( must have) and I'm not able ( not going to) to spend thousands on a wallet I don't even like, just to have the name. Sooo I began to look at used ones and am shocked!! Where is all this "quality" I've heard over and over for the justification of paying these prices? The used ones are total messes, (Chanels being the worst)The leather is worn at all edges, there are actual holes in the linings (usually for coin pockets) on the ones that actually have coin pockets. I have carried many " Lesser" wallets and have never seen such destruction in them!! I am convinced you are paying these prices just to
> boast the names. They boast no features that are not found on the commonist of brands, in most cases don't have ANY features and they dont last! I'm just not that gullible.


 

Sorry you feel that way. My LV Sarah looks new and it 4 years old. So I must disagree with you. As I love lower end Kate Spade, but her wallets wear out too fast.
Stop looking on flea bay, and look on HERE! Where members take care of their items.


----------



## Pursestan

Tigistylist said:
			
		

> Sorry you feel that way. My LV Sarah looks new and it 4 years old. So I must disagree with you. As I love lower end Kate Spade, but her wallets wear out too fast.
> Stop looking on flea bay, and look on HERE! Where members take care of their items.



I agree with this post. People on here tend to take pretty good care of their purchases compared to the average person who I come across. 
I wouldn't personally make any assumptions about a brand based on what I see on EBay (although there's some good stuff there after wading through the fakes). I'd check out authentic resale sites for that.


----------



## jellybebe

Trying out a Bal wallet after using a Chanel half-moon WOC as my primary wallet for a long time (gets so heavy and packed with stuff!) So far so good! Am on the lookout for a neon coral Proenza Schouler wallet too.


----------



## lovemysavior

LV's Emilie


----------



## airisuu

Just got myself a new Ferragamo patent wallet in HK last week... Soooo in love with the colour! Love patent leather! The best part is it can fit 10 cards...
I use my good old LV vernis for coins, it gets dirty so easy but I still adore it!


----------



## Caro9ine

Louis Multicolor black ALEXANDRA. Cost more than most of my bags, but I love her.


----------



## madforhandbags

sunbyrd said:


> Ok! I am reading about all these wonderful, high end wallets in your bags and I think hummmm "my lowly HOBO sucks". I would like to have an impressive name wallet. So off to the bay to take a look at what's out there. Well I find plenty. But not one that has features I use ( must have) and I'm not able ( not going to) to spend thousands on a wallet I don't even like, just to have the name. Sooo I began to look at used ones and am shocked!! Where is all this "quality" I've heard over and over for the justification of paying these prices? The used ones are total messes, (Chanels being the worst)The leather is worn at all edges, there are actual holes in the linings (usually for coin pockets) on the ones that actually have coin pockets. I have carried many " Lesser" wallets and have never seen such destruction in them!! I am convinced you are paying these prices just to
> boast the names. They boast no features that are not found on the commonist of brands, in most cases don't have ANY features and they dont last! I'm just not that gullible.


I have a tri-fold Dior with coin pocket on the back that I have carried for at least five years, and probably more, and it has held up just fine.  I wouldn't part with it for anything else.  We went on a Mediterranean cruise last year, and after hearing so many tales of pickpockets at some of the ports we were to stop at, I actually left it at home--and very well hidden!


----------



## sunbyrd

madforhandbags said:


> I have a tri-fold Dior with coin pocket on the back that I have carried for at least five years, and probably more, and it has held up just fine.  I wouldn't part with it for anything else.  We went on a Mediterranean cruise last year, and after hearing so many tales of pickpockets at some of the ports we were to stop at, I actually left it at home--and very well hidden!



Oh I'll have to try to find one to see if I can be happy with the features. I didn't see any Diors that I can remember. TY


----------



## sunbyrd

yoyopp said:


> I want a LV multicolor wallet.



I know a lot of you LOVE  your LV's but for the life of me I cannot warm to them. The colored ones look so cheap to me, always make me think of a kid's box of crayons for some reason. But glad y'all ( oops my southern vernacular just slipped out) can enjoy them. I'm just jealous I cannot find something I love as some of you do those. I want an understated classy look, with some FEATURES for crimmes sake.


----------



## sunbyrd

airisuu said:


> Just got myself a new Ferragamo patent wallet in HK last week... Soooo in love with the colour! Love patent leather! The best part is it can fit 10 cards...
> I use my good old LV vernis for coins, it gets dirty so easy but I still adore it!




That's a nice look. Very pretty. Girl what have you done to hour nails??? Looks like me after planting flowers?? Lol is that a new type "French manicure" with black instead of white???


----------



## sunbyrd

Pursestan said:


> I agree with this post. People on here tend to take pretty good care of their purchases compared to the average person who I come across.
> I wouldn't personally make any assumptions about a brand based on what I see on EBay (although there's some good stuff there after wading through the fakes). I'd check out authentic resale sites for that.



I didn't even know about other resale sites. Thanks will look!


----------



## LVoeShopping

I currently am carrying a Coach Slim Envelope wallet. Previously I was using my  LV Epi Porte Tresor (which I found did not deliver the quality for the buck, something about the Epi, idk) I have always found that Coach wallets hold up and are worth what you pay for them.


----------



## airisuu

sunbyrd said:


> That's a nice look. Very pretty. Girl what have you done to hour nails??? Looks like me after planting flowers?? Lol is that a new type "French manicure" with black instead of white???



hahaha, they r polka dot french tips! with blue instead lol 
here's a photo:


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Tigistylist said:


> Sorry you feel that way. My LV Sarah looks new and it 4 years old. So I must disagree with you. As I love lower end Kate Spade, but her wallets wear out too fast.
> Stop looking on flea bay, and look on HERE! Where members take care of their items.



Agreed!!!!

Airisu! Love your nails color!


----------



## llpowderll

Now im using long LV wallet with monogram printing,, very durable cuz it's canvas


----------



## airisuu

ayutilovesGST said:
			
		

> Agreed!!!!
> 
> Airisu! Love your nails color!



Thanks babe


----------



## sunbyrd

airisuu said:


> hahaha, they r polka dot french tips! with blue instead lol
> here's a photo:



OMG that's cute!!! Looks very chic!! Bet you get a lot of ohhhs & ahhhs. Don't think I can carry it off tho... Getting old sucks!


----------



## betseylover

LV amarante vernis Sarah wallet


----------



## sirensrise

chanel


----------



## enkybaby

michael kors ashland


----------



## ricababes

LV zippy wallet

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Esquared72

Hobo Lauren in gray


----------



## Applepie4ever

Munchkyn said:


> I found this paul smith wallet that I like. It is pretty different and holds 10cc. I hold a lot of cards too!


I have one ))


----------



## Bommie

Chanel


----------



## 12sasa

Bommie said:


> Chanel


gucci


----------



## FioriJ

Alexander McQueen faithful wallet in patent blue

Love that its patent! had it 3 years but looks brand new! you can just wipe off the marks


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Just got a Radley one recently. Feeling rather patriotic towards the English brands these days. 

Anyone find the Mulberry wallet zippers rather stiff? I tried a few (can't remember types now) in a store and was reluctant to purchase since they got stuck quite a few times.


----------



## STASH444

Nine West.


----------



## Mariapia

Munchkyn said:


> So in the other thread about wallets, I had mentioned that I recently bought a IF whipflash wallet.  Right now I am loving it but I am curious to know what wallet everyone else is using?  I want to purchase another versatile wallet but don't know what?


A Louis Vuitton. I have had it for 20 years now and it's still perfect!


----------



## cat1130

miumiu pink ^<


----------



## CoachIsMyCrack2

Munchkyn said:


> So in the other thread about wallets, I had mentioned that I recently bought a IF whipflash wallet.  Right now I am loving it but I am curious to know what wallet everyone else is using?  I want to purchase another versatile wallet but don't know what?



I love my Coach zip around wallets. Everything is organized, and I love the different colors and textures they come in!


----------



## rynnzy

Lv


----------



## rynnzy

LV Sarah


----------



## jensun

Goyard. Blue.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Cambon Wallet


----------



## pinkbaby

I had Elle because of my name. Then I have Prada now.


----------



## JSU4US

I am carrying a Coach wallet.


----------



## ralewi

Coach Kristin brown Leather Slim Env Wallet Wristlet


----------



## Queen Maria

Louis Vuitton Emilie


----------



## iz_yumi

prada.. the vintage look alike red leather one... love it!!


----------



## Love4MK

I just bought a Michael Kors one today!


----------



## wscola

Lv, it's so durable!


----------



## rendodan110

Im using a Victoria Leather CO wallet, it has the nicest leather.


----------



## greenjieun

I've been carrying a Prada Ribbon wallet in some magenta/pink color~  My boyfriend got it for me for my birthday 6 months back


----------



## LVBagLady

MBMJ Petal to the Metal


----------



## jlove

At this moment, a Brahmin


----------



## rolalove

Fendi

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PrissC_caryl

still using my lovcat wallet.


----------



## asianjade

BV Continental Wallet in coral. Love it.


----------



## AndreaD

Brown Tommy Hilfiger.


----------



## Tamarislonghair

Today I bought a Michael Kors wallet from Macy's. My motivation was the 25% off sale! So, that's what's in my purse now! I really like it!


----------



## Love4MK

I just recently purchased a new Michael Kors wallet that zips all around (just what I was looking for!)


----------



## LouisVlvr

Just a Brighton wallet but i got my eye on a new LV wallet!


----------



## Samia

Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Cambon Wallet w/Pink lining


----------



## liliyanie

Mavi Jeans studded leather wallet. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## justwatchin

^^love the studs!


----------



## pickle

black patent Hobo belinda


----------



## Kyung Hwa

Black Pocket Chameleon Filofax  and I'd be lost without it...


----------



## number_one

Gucci wallet from the babushka collection and a small multicolor LV that I use for the business cards


----------



## princessDD

LV Mono Zippy


----------



## Chineka

Coach Gallery Zip Around



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Daphs

Miu Miu Matelassé long wallet. Love it!


----------



## mayamania

I have Chanel Red Caviar....


----------



## wanderlustful

My wallet is a hinge wallet with a giant picture of hello kitty's face on it!


----------



## kitzad

This is me carrying my new LV wallet almost like a clutch


----------



## cvj10

Black Gucci Guccissima icon bit wallet! She's my fav!


----------



## Stilettolife

Coach Turnlock Signature Medium Wallet Black/white


----------



## Kansashalo

Louis Vuitton Koala in mono


----------



## susiana

LV zippy black multicolor


----------



## yiyiyin

An mulberry from my husband


----------



## PurseHorse

LV emilie rouge


----------



## ibonne

lv


----------



## islander2k6

Vernis Sarah in Pomme


----------



## Tarhls

Vintage Fendi zucca


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Blk Cambon Wallet w/Pink lining


----------



## Stangbabe64

LV Boetie.


----------



## gabz

Gold coach continental flap


----------



## Esquared72

Chianti MbMJ Long Trifold


----------



## cvj10

liliyanie said:


> Mavi Jeans studded leather wallet. It's one of my favorites.



I can see why it is one of your fav's.....it is gorgeous!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Tory Burch gray quilted pouch


----------



## Wensibelles

A DKNY from 8 years ago and I still love it!


----------



## JOY AGERO

i use a braun buffel black wallet... i love their designs.. simple but classic... am thinking of buying a louis vuitton astrid wallet when i go to paris this april


----------



## joannaleilani

LV Insolite Wallet in Monogram Multicolore canvas covers all my needs - currency, coins, receipts, coupons, cards, and office passes. Its hard to switching wallets


----------



## GenYbagaddict

I only use my LV insolite too. If I need a smaller one for evening bags I transfer my M.i.l.k onto my pochette clues and carry that instead inside the clutch. Ok maybe the lippy is carried outside my cles.


----------



## lornadel

Tory Burch black saffiano Leather zippy wallet! Cant afford the lv wallet yet so this will do.. For now!


----------



## R2D2

my all time Bvlgari wallet, leather is beautiful and soft.


----------



## Ilgin

LV monogram insolite wallet


----------



## catbabe

Love moschino wallet. Low price and good design, good value for money.


----------



## beanbean

a mulberry purse.


----------



## Ginnifer

Louis Vuitton monogram koala (everyday for the last 4 years!)


----------



## ralewi

coach black patent bleeker wristlet clutch i use as my wallet.


----------



## Molly0

Lately I've been stuck on this little Brighton Wallet that I just can't give up because it carries so much and takes so little room in my bag.  It's tiny but mighty!


----------



## carrie13

Coach Signature checkbook wallet


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I got this LV Multicolor Noir Zippy Wallet about 3 weeks ago. It's by far my favorite wallet that I've owned. I've gotten lots of compliements on it as well. I think I would love a zippy wallet with any brand but this one is especially lovely and nicely made.


----------



## anabell2012

jessica simpson


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Molly0 said:


> Lately I've been stuck on this little Brighton Wallet that I just can't give up because it carries so much and takes so little room in my bag.  It's tiny but mighty!



Really nice. Like the texture, too.


----------



## Stangbabe64

LV Boetie


----------



## LVBagLady

Stangbabe64 said:


> LV Boetie


Beautiful wallet. It looks like a clutch. Is it a large wallet?


----------



## supergirl_1025

chanel caviar


----------



## Stangbabe64

LVBagLady said:
			
		

> Beautiful wallet. It looks like a clutch. Is it a large wallet?



It can be used as a clutch or a wallet.  That is why I chose it - more bang for my buck.  .


----------



## ritamc70

LV Sarah wallet vernis


----------



## KeepCalmCarryOn

Ferragamo Icona Saffiano in navy blue


----------



## gabz

bump!


----------



## honee

i bought an expensive LV sarah wallet because i know it will last forever.


----------



## Brontski

Right now I have an LV Multicolore White Insolite w a bright yellow lining!


----------



## abbie001

black coach gathered w gold


----------



## oogiewoogie

Balenciaga Black Continental Zip Around


----------



## Aluthye

I carry a little Brahmin credit card wallet that I found in a clearance bin for 35 dollars.  The hinges for the coin compartment were slightly bent.  I called Brahmin, they told me how to fix it and it's been with me for about a year now.  I love it.


----------



## jessica chae

i just bought the anya hindmarch purse


----------



## hobogirl77

l.a.m.b graffiti zip


----------



## jennie_iva

LV zippy mono. I love that it's compact everytime i unzip it and it's classic. Goes well with all my bags.


----------



## DawnL

Currently using white and gold Kate Spade zip around.


----------



## Ririe

Currently I'm using Bottega Veneta Ms long zipper wallet


----------



## tnguyen87

LV Epi Sarah wallet in black


----------



## CLO_Jetsetter

Hi all. I am loving my LV Long Origami in Damier Ebene. It's so original and very well organized!  Don't see myself switching it up any time soon


----------



## Brandlover2000

I love Chanel handbags but for some reason I like LV wallets better So I have been using the origami LV wallet inside my Chanel bag. I also use the Botie wallet as an alternate. LV wallets always have more room n credit card slots compared to Chanel's.


----------



## BagBoo

I have a black, pebbled leather Fendi wallet that I have worn to death! I need to replace it, but it is so perfect.


----------



## wenggay1223

Im carrying a LV Monogram Accordeon and i love it very much! I was changing wallets before like every year but when i bought the accordeon few years ago, i want it to be my "Forever Wallet" already. It has a lot of compartments (can fit all my bills collection from all over the world), and a must-have zippered coin compartment. It has also a lovely gold chain so sometimes i can use it as a wristlet. I think it's the perfect wallet for me.


----------



## pseze

I love love love my Hiroko Hayashi wallet. I had to get a friend of mine to pick it up in Tokyo on her last trip home.

http://directstyle.world.co.jp/webshop/item/W014470907834.html


----------



## themoss

Mine is a Braun buffel wallet


----------



## Denise Concha

I'm using my beat up Coach wallet. I'm in need of a new one. The search continues.


----------



## ameerah

Just got myself a brand new wallet to go with my brand new chanel gst - an lv sarah! 





This is going to be a wallet im using in the next 5 years!


----------



## irimoto

A LV purple epi wallet, the large one.


----------



## Brandlover2000

For me, I am using LV monogram Boetie wallet n the Damier Azur Origami.


----------



## tangowithme

A deep ink blue wallet, which looks so pretty with the caramel-colored satchel I carry (investments both, I shudder to think if dear husband ever finds out the price!!).


----------



## alatrop

Vera Bradley Clutch Wallet in Island Blooms -- I love it because I can fit my iPhone inside and carry it alone.


----------



## nicole3143

I always carry my tan coach wallet which is huge enough to fit everything I need in it. It also functions as a clutch.


----------



## krawford

Bottega veneta zip around wallet in ebano croc


----------



## soulwhisper

I have been using a Burberry zip around wallet for about a year now.  It doesn't matter what bag I am using, I just transfer the wallet.  My sister and friends laugh at me for mismatching designers, but I just love the wallet and don't care.


----------



## WenD08

my LV Brazza wallet in Mono.


----------



## pongpongchik

I carry my LV monogam zippy wallet everyday   It's fits a lot


----------



## ralewi

Coach bleeker wristlet clutch


----------



## jumanji

Lauren by Ralph Lauren. Beautiful green - the color of money!


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

At the moment I have my Alexandra wallet in Monogram print. I love changing wallets!


----------



## nygirl90

I carry my black patent leather LV monogram zip wallet, I love it!!


----------



## primarycook

A black Coach zip around I picked up at the outlet, but I am on the hunt for something new.


----------



## Chryseis

A black (Mario) Valentino wallet that I bought before traveling to Edinburgh. I got it because it fit my passport perfectly in an inner zipper. It's been 3 years since then and it's still in good shape!


----------



## _blush_

Coach madison gathered leather accordion zip in olive green


----------



## twangs

Proenza Schouler Fishprint Wallet. Super cute and fits everything!


----------



## tamadi

I change my wallet according to my mood and atm I use my YSL.
The photo was for my what'sinmybag post on Instagram


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Today I'm using my red Fossil wallet.


----------



## SWlife

I'm carrying a Mat & Nat wallet. The line is non-animal product but i carry some leather bags so that's not the point of the wallet.
I just like the look of it.


----------



## airina666

Balenciaga french wallet in coquelicot. It's the only wallet i have


----------



## d00rvm

My Gucci Marrakech wallet! Classic as always!


----------



## Alchamar

A black Mulberry continental wallet.


----------



## peaberry

I've been using my LV Eugenie wallet for the past two years - have toyed with the idea of getting another but nothing seems to catch my eye! The Eugenie has endured a lot though and I'm really pleased with how well it has held up.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I am using a Prada Saffiano wallet currently. I really want a new wallet, looking at a Salvatore Ferragamo.


----------



## beetaoegg

Lv Monogram Empreinte Long Wallet black


----------



## ciel68

LV monogram zip around


----------



## taniherd

Giving my LV zippy compact wallet a break.  
Switched to a JuJu Be Rich wallet.  Earth Leather Brown.


----------



## ehjoanne

Munchkyn said:


> So in the other thread about wallets, I had mentioned that I recently bought a IF whipflash wallet. Right now I am loving it but I am curious to know what wallet everyone else is using? I want to purchase another versatile wallet but don't know what?


 
Couch wallet


----------



## samho_ram

coach


----------



## Ladyofhandbags

LV BoeTie wallet! Love it! A bit heavier than I'm use too, but so beautiful can be used as a clutch!


----------



## Ladyofhandbags

I have a Salvatore Ferragamo wallet. It's one of the best wallet's i own. Even nicer than my Chanel. The leather is so soft and it's very long lasting. Although I have a new LV one now, I've cleaned my Ferragamo and put it away for later use! It was the first wallet my hubby bought me from Milan. I do recommend it! Good luck and I do hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## tamadi

Changed to my Balenciaga money wallet


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes orange dogon.. perfect for me!!


----------



## Qdleva

LV mono Sarah wallet


----------



## BagsRmyweakness

Chloe Marcie in Fetish Red. Leather is so soft and its lovely and lightweight...my fave wallet so far.


----------



## Miss*Shopaholic

I've been using the Chanel black lambskin classic long wallet for a while now.....on the hunt for a new one.


----------



## RedLace

Changed from my LV Monogram Wallet to My Michael Kors Saffiano. I love the hot pink color it pops for me. Hmmm I hope LV can come out with more colors later on.


----------



## Sprina

PRADA SAFFIANO TRI-COLOR LEATHER WALLET


----------



## Dayzley

Celine continental wallet.


----------



## paulina0612

light tan fossil, leather with colorfull patchwork on the front


----------



## Clioe

i'm using a burberry long wallet (don't know the name for it)


----------



## Coach12

Coach Madison black gathered wallet.


----------



## gabz

Switched to lv zcp for a little while


----------



## raachellexo

Hermes dogon in the brown/saddle color. Love


----------



## Ellekayy

Brown gucci bamboo but im thinking of changing it to a d&g or prada


----------



## Snoopie

A disgusting plasticy trifold from Oilily.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Tory Burch Pouch/ gray-burgundy quilt wallet.


----------



## paulina0612

I love Fossil wallets, they have a huge collection of wallets! different sizes and colors, great quality too!


----------



## paradise392

louis vuitton emilie in rouge


----------



## Borse1224

My Chanel black caviar classic


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes orange dogon


----------



## shoppaholic

LV international wallet in mono


----------



## miki66

Chanel french wallet love IT!!


----------



## Necromancer

Dior Continental black patent


----------



## smarts

Coach small trifold wallet


----------



## fireflydemigod

A black leather Mont Blanc wallet. It was (eek) a gift from an ex a long time ago, and I didn't like it very much at the time but I used it as to not hurt his feelings. The leather felt almost plasticky when I first had it. Now, years later, it's softened quite a bit and I'm very attached to it... the photo is of the same wallet I have, but not my wallet. I love it now because it's so elegant and understated, and the built-in coin purse is very nice for quarters..


----------



## Luxury Ave

A blue DB w/ white trim


----------



## jjoooo

I love all LV long wallets. Very spacious and durable


----------



## anlern

Anyone have the Porte Valeur or Brazza wallet? Pros? Cons?


----------



## Machick333

Mui mui wallet


----------



## VitaBellaPM

Vintage LV mono :o)) love it!


----------



## WenD08

anlern said:


> Anyone have the Porte Valeur or Brazza wallet? Pros? Cons?



I had the PV wallet.  Initially it was fine but I realized I needed more slots for my cards.  I then got the Brazza wallet.  I love it.  It has plenty of room for cards and it fits most of my bags.  The PV wallet is a good wallet but for me, the Brazza worked better.


----------



## Honeylicious

I have a Fossil wallet now, I tend to buy bag with studs..


----------



## DuRoBags

Prada flat pouch


----------



## ya_weknoitsfake

I have the Burberry bridle house check continental wallet. it has a bunch of different compartments and more card slots than I could ever need. Plus it matches my large check hobo. 

http://us.burberry.com/store/womens...178341-bridle-house-check-continental-wallet/


----------



## Just_C

Munchkyn said:


> So in the other thread about wallets, I had mentioned that I recently bought a IF whipflash wallet.  Right now I am loving it but I am curious to know what wallet everyone else is using?  I want to purchase another versatile wallet but don't know what?


Marc Jacobs!


----------



## PiggyinManolos

MZ Wallace Katherine in cobalt..crappy phone pic sorry


----------



## LVBagLady

LV Insolite w/red lining


----------



## jmcadon

Bottega Veneta continental woven wallet in Peltro...a steely silver color. Shown here with my BV makeup bag.


----------



## K.Doll

LV Zippy Coin Purse


----------



## Its Me Kimmie V

LV Insolite


----------



## Esquared72

A Coach wallet I bought years ago - the color is nice and cheery to ring in the start of summer.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## taniherd

My recently purchased "new to me" Coach wallet. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Waffle65

I'm currently using my L.A.M.B wallet.


----------



## jlove

Brahmin debi wallet in fizz


----------



## hunniesochic

Porte tresor international epi in red.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ya_weknoitsfake

LV monogram Sarah wallet


----------



## yellowbernie

I'm using my Chloe Marcie Zip around wallet.  Love this wallet the leather is so soft.


----------



## peachylv

A badly scuffed 7 year old Brighton.  I plan to replace it this summer with an ostrich wallet from South Africa.


----------



## MrsTGreen

LV Mono ZCP


----------



## dzilberg

Prada black patent leather zip around wallet. I love it!


----------



## cascherping

Louis Vuitton insolite with red lining


----------



## maumaumeow

I love my pink miu miu patent bow wallet


----------



## ninjanna

My gorgeous Prada continental zip around wallet in Saffiano leather in blue, with gold hardware. Love it!


----------



## abbie001

My new coach Madison Gathered


----------



## pmburk

Coach Madison embossed croc skinny wallet in silver/khaki (pictured with some other stuff from my bag).


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Mulberry Daria French purse in black at the moment - love it!


----------



## cellardoor433

MBMJ zip around wallet in black leather. I got it this week and so far am enjoying how roomy it is, yet slim enough to fit inside the LV Eva clutch.


----------



## juicyincouture

Custom snakeskin wallet. All my designer wallets are collecting dust lol.


----------



## ddgladiva

Munchkyn said:


> So in the other thread about wallets, I had mentioned that I recently bought a IF whipflash wallet.  Right now I am loving it but I am curious to know what wallet everyone else is using?  I want to purchase another versatile wallet but don't know what?


This is exactly what I'm on the hunt for-the perfect wallet.  Still haven't found "THE ONE"


----------



## chicinthecity777

LV Sara wallet in vernis leather (full size) or BV compact wallet(small). Love love love the LV but not a fan of the BV.


----------



## keylimepie16

Currently using a purple kate spade checkbook wallet


----------



## Jazz77

Fendi patent red.


----------



## sephorah

Emporio Armani quilted leather cream wallet


----------



## Its Me Kimmie V

A wallet I just adore. My no name black and tan bow wallet


----------



## ladylucas94

That depends I'm moving away from the accordion style I like my credit cards and ID accessible I can't stand them in tight slots so I carry them all in a Biejo pink pouch ! Whola I can grab my card and go !!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Michael Kors wallet


----------



## Esquared72

My Abas frame wallet that I've had for years. One of my go-to fave wallets.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## gjaneco

A Kate Spade continental wallet in black patent. So useful and low maintenance


----------



## ChristinaDanise

My wallet ALWAYS matches my bag. Right now it's a Coach silver/dove pushlock coin purse inside a Coach silver/dove Glam tote.


----------



## Turbo1225

madeline said:


> For every bag I buy I buy the wallet to match at that time. It saves me trouble in the long run because I never have to worry what wallet goes with what, it makes things easier.


 I very much agree! nice!


----------



## Turbo1225

eehlers said:


> My Abas frame wallet that I've had for years. One of my go-to fave wallets.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 im sure you will recharge soon


----------



## Bag Fetish

eehlers said:


> My Abas frame wallet that I've had for years. One of my go-to fave wallets.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Love these wallets, just wish I didnt carry so much. This wallet just doesnt work for me


----------



## Bag Fetish

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> View attachment 1747925
> 
> 
> Michael Kors wallet


 
How are you enjoying this wallet? Its the large flap correct? 
I was watching a members youtube vid on this wallet and it sold me on it. i'm going to vegas next week and i'm going to check out the outlet. 
I love the lock


----------



## PollyPip

*Still* using my Radley wallet, had it awhile    holds everything though, has 18 card slots, and I do love it    have some others, but keep going back to this one.

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...339066674731&sads=xEcjQ-u-M6oWjAjNHqi8nEZOk2E



*But* would love a Mulberry in Oak to match my *new bag*  
:Thinks: I will have to wait till Christmas and drop some hints  :giggles:


----------



## Bag Fetish

asks for a username and pw. 


PollyPip said:


> *Still* using my Radley wallet, had it awhile  holds everything though, has 18 card slots, and I do love it  have some others, but keep going back to this one.
> 
> https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...339066674731&sads=xEcjQ-u-M6oWjAjNHqi8nEZOk2E
> 
> 
> 
> *But* would love a Mulberry in Oak to match my *new bag*
> :Thinks: I will have to wait till Christmas and drop some hints :giggles:


----------



## Samia

Recent addition from the Nap sale, something bright for the summer a Micheal Micheal Kors


----------



## ame

LOVE the bright colors!


----------



## ulli64

i have a pink couloures Prada wallet,unfortunately i cant show a pic


----------



## rabbits

Samia said:


> Recent addition from the Nap sale, something bright for the summer a Micheal Micheal Kors


 
Nice!! Very cheerful.


----------



## bigtimebaglady

eehlers said:


> My Abas frame wallet that I've had for years. One of my go-to fave wallets.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I saw a seller on Amazon who had the Abas frame clutch in purple and olive. I've been ogling it for weeks. They also had a fuchsia colored one (drool!) but when I went back to look for it, it was gone. Probably sold already.  

I may just get the purple one but my heart was set on fuchsia.  I need a new wallet desperately and this is a great style and from what you're saying, it's pretty durable.


----------



## PollyPip

_Posting again, Know how to post photo now _

Still using my large Radley purse, it holds my life, had it quite awhile, hoping to get an Oak Mulberry wallet to match my bag at least by Christmas


----------



## Esquared72

bigtimebaglady said:


> I saw a seller on Amazon who had the Abas frame clutch in purple and olive. I've been ogling it for weeks. They also had a fuchsia colored one (drool!) but when I went back to look for it, it was gone. Probably sold already.
> 
> I may just get the purple one but my heart was set on fuchsia.  I need a new wallet desperately and this is a great style and from what you're saying, it's pretty durable.



It's definitely durable - I've never had an issue with the frame clasp and the leather still looks almost new.

I have a bad habit of overstuffing my other wallets with junk...and that's one of the reasons that I love switching back into this wallet.  While it can hold quite a bit, because it has a slim profile, I'm more cognizant not to overstuff it with a mess of receipts or papers.  Because it's so pretty and I love to use it, it motivates me to stay organized and do a more frequent receipt purge!


----------



## MsReya

I've used a vert anis Hermes Dogon non-stop for 5 years now. Still loving it


----------



## boscobaby

Ted baker


----------



## NorthSideGirl

LV ZCP in Pomme


----------



## Cocolo

Rebecca Minkoff ong zip around in Grape.


----------



## oddd0t

Lv


----------



## tiramisuux

coach poppy slim zip wallet patent.
slim, yet fits a lot.


----------



## mimika

I used to use burberry wallet but it gets dark pretty easily....I went to Japan recently and bought a wallet with a Japanese brand Samantha Thavasa..they have a store in NYC too. love their design check them out!


----------



## missbianti

my wallet is currently a longcamp, it just a simple long wallet in brown. i bought it because i was desperately need a new wallet. i have it more than 2 years and the leather still looks good. i'm not really in love with it so now  i want a new wallet but it must be look different and colorful


----------



## heyvictoria

Prada!


----------



## angl2b

Just switched this morning from my Hermes to my new Loewe long wallet.


----------



## sandc

Right now I'm using a small LV agenda as a wallet. Loving the size. Perfect for a credit card, insurance card and drivers licence on one side and a some dollars in the other. It's forcing me to keep my wallet cleaned out.


----------



## Esquared72

Just switched into my new RM patent leather wallet. It's large, but has a slim profile. And so functional - check out all those slots - plus a removable pouch.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Rachel Les Paul

Prada wallet ... until it disappeared in the gym  :_(


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Rachel Les Paul said:
			
		

> Prada wallet ... until it disappeared in the gym  :_(



Awww pity u..


----------



## pastrygirl

I have this MK in the bright green saffiano. Love it!


----------



## ulli64

I have a pink wallet from Prada and i love it,its my favourite


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

I'm looking for a new wallet, but I don't really know what I want. So..show me yours!


----------



## gabz

Check out the what wallet is in your bag thread

Im using an lv mono zippy coin wallet


----------



## BottleDevil

I use lv wallet monogram empreinte wallet review
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IFpngSw2Xw


----------



## LVoeletters

i use amarante rayure vernis sarah. nothing tops a louis vuitton wallet imo. They are very well made.


----------



## Lajka

Small FURLA Classic Hardware
http://www.furla.com/it/eshop/classic-hardware-portafoglio_690926.html


----------



## angelicjulie

I use Mulberry's French purse in Black Patent and I love it so much I bought my mum the fudge one in the sale as I know she'll love it too.  My favourite from the current range is the Black Forest
http://www.mulberry.com/?gclid=CLPJ9_jox6kCFcJO4QodL1gIHQ#/storefront/c5489/7524/moreviews/


----------



## LoVeinLA

Love my LV Josephine wallet.  Holds so much and yet folds really thin..  Thin enough to go inside a clutch.  Quality is amazing.


----------



## Abracadabrra

I use dark brown leather wallet Gucci Guccissima for almost two years and love it.


----------



## bibite

Abracadabrra said:


> I use dark brown leather wallet Gucci Guccissima for almost two years and love it.


 
I love your wallet!!!! 
I am looking to buy an all leather one. I carry a lot of cards and not sure why but my wallet is always full of papers and not necessarily paper money 

Right now I am using Coach Soho Wallet in Python Embossed Leather, it's ok but not crazy about it.


----------



## RustyDee

'Mulberry Somerset'  large one in Oak


----------



## -Chotiros-

Louis vuitton


----------



## waterdew

ferragamo


----------



## Baby1804

Mulberry Daria continental purse. The leather is so soft and nice and the coral color always makes me feel happy.


----------



## Pearlv

Mc louis vuitton


----------



## cassidy

Jujube


----------



## rabbits

cassidy said:


> Jujube


 
Cooool! which pattern? I love their bags!


----------



## Sessan15

I use LV mono zippy, its so practical and fits " everything" and then some. 
Im really happy with it apart from it being a bit too pricey for "just" canvas....
Sometimes I do wish I had bought a similar design from Mulberry with a nice genuine leather. Well, that's next on my list for wallets


----------



## noonoo07

LV long zippy wallet


----------



## scoobiesmomma

noonoo07 said:


> LV long zippy wallet



Love that!!!


----------



## noonoo07

scoobiesmomma said:


> Love that!!!



thank you!!!


----------



## cassidy

rabbits said:
			
		

> Cooool! which pattern? I love their bags!



Dizzy daisy I love it! Wish I had known about this brand when I had my baby!!!'


----------



## pandorabox

Mulberry I'd card wallet. I so love that thing!!!! So tiny yet so pretty.


----------



## kaikooks

Valentino red wallet with gold buckle


----------



## MrsTGreen

LV Damier Ebene Continental wallet


----------



## roseyw

I currently have an old wallet/purse but am planning on going to Macy's later this week for their sale  Can't wait! Going to go wild.


----------



## jlove

Bottega veneta small in red


----------



## bag_krazy

Marc by Marc Jacobs Vertical Zippy in Mink!


----------



## Sessan15

My brand new Mulberry Somerset long zipped wallet in oak, love it!


----------



## herbabylove

I need a new wallet.. Getting sick of my YSL ones..


----------



## BABYSKY

I have several Tory Burch.. The Long zippy ones


----------



## clcoons

LV Insolite Organizer


----------



## Tarhls

Vintage Fendi zucchino


----------



## cassidy

Lodis diva


----------



## KP29

Lady Dior wallet in peach


----------



## Saezuru

Nine West in shiny black.


----------



## Jeanek

Bright pink Fossil. Love it!


----------



## bigtimebaglady

I've never liked a wallet as much as this one. Every time I take it out I smile (even though it means I'm spending money LOL!).


----------



## tigerlook

Abracadabrra said:


> I use dark brown leather wallet Gucci Guccissima for almost two years and love it.



I love it! I just got my Jackie bag and now wanting to look for a matchy wallet but might check out this one too!


----------



## Dragela

Just changed from LV to BV. Thinking to get  Bbag Window.


----------



## gabz

:useless:


----------



## gem77

im currently using a long prada saffiano wallet and a mulberry margaret style purse [small] both in black. i just adore these two


----------



## May27

Always Vuitton


----------



## miss-macarons

Delphine mahieux wallet in python


----------



## Collie5

A black Coach checkbook wallet.


----------



## alatrop

Right now I'm using a mint green Magic Wallet from J.Crew. I'm surprised by how much I love it!


----------



## jjenbebe

prada saffiano!


----------



## MrsTGreen

LV Damier Ebene Continential Wallet


----------



## melkats

I've a Black Prada Saffiano Lux Tote, and the saffiano leather is super nice.  I have it with a Prada Saffiano Wallet also in Black and a my trusty Moleskine cover is also dressed up with a Noir Moleskine Cover by Bespoke Goods with is also a Saffiano Leather.


----------



## jlove

chanel snap closure/zip coin wallet


----------



## PhillyNurse

MK Vanilla Zip-Around


----------



## peachylv

Prada Saffiano Oro in caramel.  I love this wallet!!!


----------



## ilovebags112233

CAROLINA HERRERA (RED) ... I love to see red color stuff inside my handbag.


----------



## Ana16kin

i'm currently using a pink kate spade wallet..it has the polka dot pattern in it.. i forgot the name of the style...
i'm thinking of buying a new leather one..but still searching for the right one lol...


----------



## RustyDee

Somerset by Mulberry is my all time fav (sorry don't have photo on its own) will have to take some, its a great zip around Wallet/purse, and hold loads.


----------



## tolliv

A Delveaux. I love it!


----------



## gabz

Using my gold coach demi clutch


----------



## clevercat

Dark Violet Balenciaga


----------



## BABYSKY

Im currently using Gucci


----------



## tatertot

right now it's my Balenciaga black RH Life wallet


----------



## Tinn3rz

Celine French Purse


----------



## juriatah

Mc lv


----------



## prisma

An LV monogram zippy at the moment.


----------



## alouette

LV monogram cc holder


----------



## alouette

RustyDee said:


> Somerset by Mulberry is my all time fav (sorry don't have photo on its own) will have to take some, its a great zip around Wallet/purse, and hold loads.



I know this is a wallet thread but wow, your Bays is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## princesskate

I have a black leather Nicole Miller wallet that I'm totally obsessed with.


----------



## Sweet Pea

LV Mono Zippy


----------



## EP_Hermes

Hermes Kelly Long Wallet


----------



## rapvictoria

Louis Vuitton Emilie


----------



## RustyDee

alouette said:


> I know this is a wallet thread but wow, your Bays is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


 
Thanks   its a 'Chocolate Ivy Bay' and must be around 5 years old. goes really well with my new wallet.


----------



## Uromastyx

Ferragamo Wallet


----------



## joooles

Marc by Marc Jacobs Turnlock Python Shine wristlet.  I fit cash, many cards, and coupons in there as well as a Chapstick. I'm thinking of purchasing the AW Fumo wristlet though to replace this. I tend to prefer wristlets over wallets because I can stuff more things inside. It also helps for when I go out, there's a strap attaching me to it so I don't lose anything! I do feel an itch to buy wallets sometimes when I see you guys post such lovelies! Sorry for crappy phone picture!


----------



## Bagaholic24

Funnily enough today I changed purses back to my Louis Vuitton 'Bowtie Wallet' I think it's called? Correct me if I'm wrong I can't quiet remember the name! 

As you can see by the patina, it's had a little lovin


----------



## Bagaholic24

Bowtie** silly auto correct!


----------



## JinggayMataro

my one and only wallet.... lv zippy organizer in pomme d'amour vernis


----------



## Utsukushii

Prada and Gucci


----------



## Bunny Muffins

One of my many hobo international clutches.


----------



## twin-fun

Kate Spade Pasadena Stacy. Love the bright, cheery patent leather!


----------



## staceykash

i'm using 2 sort of wallets right now, im' using my coach mini wallet and a coin pochette for my money. Im too scared to use my gucci wallets right now.


----------



## Christchrist

Louis Vuitton Electric Epi Zippy Organizer


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My black saffiano prada.


----------



## jm_freedom

I always have the matching wallet to my bag. Is this weird?  What abt carrying mismatched handbag and wallet brands?  Is this acceptable??


----------



## Christchrist

jm_freedom said:
			
		

> I always have the matching wallet to my bag. Is this weird?  What abt carrying mismatched handbag and wallet brands?  Is this acceptable??



I'm the same way. I always match but this LV zippy is so big and expensive that I don't want to switch anymore. I'm hooked !


----------



## Christchrist

jm_freedom said:
			
		

> I always have the matching wallet to my bag. Is this weird?  What abt carrying mismatched handbag and wallet brands?  Is this acceptable??



I think anything is acceptable with wallets


----------



## Mree43

Gucci zip around in pink!


----------



## eggtartapproved

I love collecting wallets as much as bags! My favouritrs for wallets are Gucci, LV, Kate Spade, and Coach. Gucci and LV because they keep looking better and better over time with more use, Kate for her fantastic colors, and Coach for something affordable to switch often. All great quality though!


----------



## dcooney4

Today it is a tumi.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Zara - Leopard print wallet - huge! Love it!


----------



## StylishFarmer

Chanel long bifold wallet in black calfskin


----------



## ulli64

Prada in pink,i love it!!!!!!


----------



## TrueLoVe

Louis Vuitton, specially made for me. Wouldn't want to live without it!


----------



## Justine90

Louis vuitton but thinking about hermes.


----------



## Christchrist

TrueLoVe said:
			
		

> Louis Vuitton, specially made for me. Wouldn't want to live without it!



Specially made? Do show and tell


----------



## beebe's bag

Chanel


----------



## fyn72

Mahina Iris


----------



## Nicola_Six

Christian Dior gold patent Timeless wallet.


----------



## Eccentric_Drill

I'm using a burberry smoked check continental id wallet.


----------



## Audhee2626

Gucci full zipper in black, my birthday gift last year from my sis in law


----------



## jeya13

Eccentric_Drill said:


> I'm using a burberry smoked check continental id wallet.



I have this one on the way to match my new canterbury tote. Once I get it, I will switch out of my Coach ivory leather slim zip.


----------



## ya_weknoitsfake

I have my vernis zcp in my tri-color luggage


----------



## chilaz

I was using a JuJuBe wallet/wristlet. I just bought a Coach patent-leather wristlet to replace it.


----------



## RustyDee

alouette said:


> I know this is a wallet thread but wow, your Bays is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


 
Thanks, it is lovely,   but been tempted to sell it as I fancy the small Bayswater satchel, just can't decide, and worried I would regret parting with it


----------



## eggtartapproved

... for a few more days while I try to hold on to summer


----------



## Uromastyx

TB CC case.. if thats counted as wallet XD


----------



## vajra

You should buy the wallet that has a same colour with your bag.It will look so beautiful and good.


----------



## Mariana_168

vajra said:
			
		

> You should buy the wallet that has a same colour with your bag.It will look so beautiful and good.



Brown Fendi wallet- don't think it matches my bag today


----------



## ralewi

coach patent bleeker wristlet/clutch


----------



## superchicken

Lv compact monogram groom. This style is my fav. Fits aton and still very compact.


----------



## victoria427

Currently using my emilie lv wallet in red!


----------



## Esquared72

My new Coach Legacy Medium Zip Wallet in Emerald.


----------



## Ayo13

In my dark blue Givenchy Antigona, I am using a caramel Mulberry wallet.


----------



## gabz

Just got this in a gorg shade of red http://www.zappos.com/lauren-ralph-lauren-newbury-slim-wallet-patina


----------



## BoobooCess

Today, the dancing flamingo LOL


----------



## jenjen1964

My brand new MK electronics zip around wallet!


----------



## Tigistylist

superchicken said:


> Lv compact monogram groom. This style is my fav. Fits aton and still very compact.
> 
> View attachment 1873600


 
I just love this! Any inside pics?


----------



## chikapinku

LV Green Kusama Zippy (shown with my Speedy for shameless green overload).


----------



## liliyanie

My mulberry wallet.It's foggy grey and I love it!


----------



## MuzikPB

i have a green Mulberry wallet with a red gucci purse for this upcomming winter


----------



## vesna

liliyanie said:


> My mulberry wallet.It's foggy grey and I love it!


 

I LOVE this one, never seen it


----------



## vesna

I decided not to carry a wallet. I split all my stuff into small pouches, if I get mugged, person would not really know what to take from my bag ))

rouge Hermes coin purse Bastia (coins)
parma Bottega Veneta card case (cards)
rouge noir round Mulberry coin case (money)
orange Hermes coin purse (jewlery)
Violet Hermes le24 coin purse (bus tickets)


----------



## 19flowers

LV black multicolore Zippy with grenade interior


----------



## scoobiesmomma

vesna said:


> I decided not to carry a wallet. I split all my stuff into small pouches, if I get mugged, person would not really know what to take from my bag ))
> 
> rouge Hermes coin purse Bastia (coins)
> parma Bottega Veneta card case (cards)
> rouge noir round Mulberry coin case (money)
> orange Hermes coin purse (jewlery)
> Violet Hermes le24 coin purse (bus tickets)



That's impressive!! I wouldn't remember what I put where though!


----------



## Bag Fetish

vesna said:
			
		

> I decided not to carry a wallet. I split all my stuff into small pouches, if I get mugged, person would not really know what to take from my bag ))
> 
> rouge Hermes coin purse Bastia (coins)
> parma Bottega Veneta card case (cards)
> rouge noir round Mulberry coin case (money)
> orange Hermes coin purse (jewlery)
> Violet Hermes le24 coin purse (bus tickets)



Never mind the robber I wouldn't remember where stuff was...lol


----------



## Cullinan

Mandarina Duck black leather purse which I've had for years and never ages!!!


----------



## BoobooCess

superchicken said:
			
		

> Lv compact monogram groom. This style is my fav. Fits aton and still very compact.



Me likeeeee, me waaant  congrats, you have a great wallet!!! LVoe the groom series


----------



## chessmont

Today a patent Kate Spade zip-around in a red and white zebra print.


----------



## kookla99

Hermes dogon wallet in gold


----------



## tinefortes

vesna said:
			
		

> I decided not to carry a wallet. I split all my stuff into small pouches, if I get mugged, person would not really know what to take from my bag ))
> 
> rouge Hermes coin purse Bastia (coins)
> parma Bottega Veneta card case (cards)
> rouge noir round Mulberry coin case (money)
> orange Hermes coin purse (jewlery)
> Violet Hermes le24 coin purse (bus tickets)



oh my! il get confused myself too thats brilliant tho!


----------



## vesna

tinefortes said:


> oh my! il get confused myself too thats brilliant tho!





Bag Fetish said:


> Never mind the robber I wouldn't remember where stuff was...lol





scoobiesmomma said:


> That's impressive!! I wouldn't remember what I put where though!



Oh, it is actually super fun. All these colorful pouches make my day bright. I reach for credit cards in Bottega, comb is in super sweet yellow Hermes case, when I have to take laser pointer out it is such a joy to see that deep true red buttery case...bus tickets in "le 24" which is in such an amazing purple...soft orange origami shaped Hermes Zulu with coins.........actually I have a lot of fun and dynamics there in the bag...and each one of them I recognize on touch, either shape gives away or texture of leather

BUT  I do tend to say "just a second, I will find it somewhere here "


----------



## ralewi

vesna said:


> I decided not to carry a wallet. I split all my stuff into small pouches, if I get mugged, person would not really know what to take from my bag ))
> 
> rouge Hermes coin purse Bastia (coins)
> parma Bottega Veneta card case (cards)
> rouge noir round Mulberry coin case (money)
> orange Hermes coin purse (jewlery)
> Violet Hermes le24 coin purse (bus tickets)


 omg I was trying to down size the 4 or 5 pouches I carry because thought i was carrying too much. lol  I love them they are all so cute.


----------



## vesna

ralewi said:


> omg I was trying to down size the 4 or 5 pouches I carry because thought i was carrying too much. lol I love them they are all so cute.


 
I know, I do that when I go out, even less than that, but for my everyday work, I need agendas, pens, books, keys of all sorts, I carry so much that it is incredible. If I take anything out, I WILL need it that day. Always happens.


----------



## indiaink

What wallet is in my bag?  My brand-new-just-got-it-yesterday Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Waxy Stud Continental Wallet in Nero.  The leather is so luxurious.  This is most definitely a forever-wallet for me!


----------



## twin53

Brahmin Suri in pecan


----------



## Gatsby

Prada Saffiano Large Document wallet in black.  I wasted so much money buying wallets and this one so far has been durable and large enough to be a clutch when needed.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Prada-Saffiano-Large-Document-Wallet-Small-Accessories/prod117720012/


----------



## azsun

Balenciaga Campagnon in Natural


----------



## sunflower246

Prada Saffiano


----------



## quisquous

I'm not a fan of the longer 'checkbook' style wallets, since I can't move them around to smaller bags easily. I love my Ferragamo wallet, similar to this one, in lilac:

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?um=...3&start=63&ndsp=23&ved=1t:429,r:16,s:63,i:328


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Gucci Interlocking G Zip Around. Love it!!


----------



## ujili

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> Gucci Interlocking G Zip Around. Love it!!
> 
> View attachment 1892139



Great choice! I have the same leather wallet but with a flap closure.


----------



## RitaMarie

Vintage black Bosca with kisslock coin purse, silky-soft leather, made in the USA.


----------



## heartflood

I just bought a Coach Madison patent skinny wallet for a nice price at Bloomies.  I like it pretty good, but I'm still wrapping my head around spending more on a wallet than I used to for most bags I carried, haha!


----------



## larasc17

Burberry heart check white wallet in damier azur neverfull


----------



## larasc17

Again my burberry heart check white wallet and black burberry heart coin purse in louis vuitton monogram speedy 35


----------



## Sturgeon18

I love all the wallets and would love to purchase a real one ..


----------



## sweetmags

Hermes Kelly wallet is the one I want to get recently!


----------



## gabz

Lv zcp


----------



## pavilion

Louis Vuitton Epi Zippy (red)


----------



## ayunibramble

Mine is boetie mono


----------



## Izibella

Chanel lambskin bi fold.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes orange dogon...


----------



## BABYSKY

Im using Gucci long snap wallet


----------



## YLH

A Chanel wallet  i'm using it for about two years


----------



## tiny flower

:useless:






Prada Tessuto Wallet in Burgundy


----------



## Love4MK

Michael Kors zip around wallet.


----------



## ayunibramble

tiny flower said:
			
		

> :useless:
> 
> Prada Tessuto Wallet in Burgundy



Pretty colorrrrr!!!!!


----------



## hope5259

I have a Coach Madison wallet in shiny black leather, I'm using right now.


----------



## tiny flower

ayunibramble said:
			
		

> Pretty colorrrrr!!!!!



Thank you


----------



## kookla99

Hermes Dogon Wallet in Gold


----------



## Jenny9788

I'm using a Vivian Westwood long wallet.


----------



## anthrosphere

Coach red patent Audrey French Purse. But this will change once I buy a smaller wallet for my small bag.


----------



## KpxrBoi

I'm using my coach wallet in my Bosphore backpack today!


----------



## eggtartapproved

I love this wallet - It's not one I would lust for per say, but for some reason I picked it up while I was in the store a couple years ago and it's easily my go-to wallet.


----------



## MrsTGreen

^I'm using the same wallet but mine is red/green stripe


----------



## roundandround

Lancel the Adjani collection


----------



## jlove

Chanel


----------



## LvoesBags

coach legacy soft leather wallet (emerald )


----------



## Phiomega

Red leather Kate spade


----------



## djsmom

Louis Vuitton zippy wallet


----------



## st.love

Coach Madison gathered leather zippy


----------



## Katiesmama

I wish I could take a picture to post....it's a brand called Hobo.   The color/pattern is called Autumn Paisley.  I love it!!   I bought it at Dillards, so if there's a way to post a link from the Dillards website, if someone wanted to do that, it would be great.  I love my new wallet!


----------



## jeggie

prada saffiano zippy in black


----------



## Jdacosta

Im using a Michael Kors Snakeskin zip wallet  would love a Chanel or Hermes one though )


----------



## DearHaayet

Aridza Bross wallet.


----------



## thebagqueen

Burberry wallet in my Stam. Doesn't match but their my favorites!


----------



## jantastic

Always Coach! Even when I carry my Gucci or LV bags!


----------



## SobaNoodleFan

I'm using an aqua MICHAEL Michael Kors multifunction zippered phone case.


----------



## baglady925

Dkny


----------



## ViolaZ

I have my Gucci long wallet for 3 years already, still loving it


----------



## yolanbibi

alviero martini

nice quality and good looks.


----------



## yolanbibi

alviero martini



nice quality and good looks.



I used 3 years.


----------



## Love4MK

A small purple Tory Burch wallet I picked up the other day.


----------



## noxxy

my bottega continental wallet in INK!!


----------



## ralewi

coach kristin brown leather


----------



## ayunibramble

ralewi said:
			
		

> coach kristin brown leather



 Pretty


----------



## stylefool

I have a Prada wallet SS'12 that matches my Prada SS'12 bag.


----------



## born_to_shop

My Blue electric H kelly wallet &#10084;


----------



## purseprincess32

RM bright pink Can't Buy Me Love pouch & LAMB mini Wallet key chain in Lapis.


----------



## dster1

LV Sarah vernis violette  absolutely my favorite!


----------



## PrincessD

My gucci lives in almost every single bag I own LOL! I want to get a new wallet soon but I'm super picky!


----------



## auth888

My card wallet since I rarely have cash on me


----------



## cpdoll

born_to_shop said:


> My Blue electric H kelly wallet &#10084;
> 
> View attachment 1922584



Omg! Your BE Kelly wallet is TDF.


----------



## tentativepurse

An eel skin wallet I bought off ebay. I can't get over the feel of eel skin. I'm hooked.

I need to keep it small to fit into either my coach wristlet or a Rioni the same size that I use cross body. I also have an eel skin card case that I use when I use a bigger bag, and take the cards out and put into an internal pocket when using one of the small purses - usually when at the mall.


----------



## PoshVintageCH

born_to_shop said:


> My Blue electric H kelly wallet &#10084;



Oh my, what a beauty!! Absolutely gorgeous! Looks super spacious as well! Maybe I should look into this


----------



## Pia_757575

I've used them all but always come back to something by Hobo International.  Love the leather colors, hardware quality and of course how organized they make me feel.  Only downside is that with all the magnets they often demagnatize some of my cards.


----------



## nygrl

I've been using the same wallet for the past year and a half, but just changed into my new RM wallet on a chain in black ostrich. Sometimes, I want to only carry my wallet and be hands-free, so this was perfect.


----------



## kiwishopper

born_to_shop said:


> My Blue electric H kelly wallet &#10084;
> 
> View attachment 1922584


 
Such a striking gorgeous shade of blue!!!


----------



## GirlLvsBags

I am looking for a new wallet because my LV epi orange wallet get stolen>__< I don't know what's the next one to get =\ hermes looks good but the price is not pretty !_!


----------



## timetoshop2012

*My Coach Legacy Leather Soft Wallet in Ultraviolet! 

It arrived on October 24th and I have been using it ever since!

I &#9829; It!*


----------



## Sweet Fire

Gucci. I love Gucci wallets, after my first one I've been obsessed ever since.


----------



## Maddy luv

I don't carry a wallet but have 3 Bal coin purses.( cards, money,..)


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Miu Miu Matelasse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes bearn in vert anis


----------



## Ana16kin

I just bought a Valentino Wallet. I don't know the style but it's pink patent leather..


----------



## chicinthecity777

I rotate between the below 3 at the moment and am waiting for a Hermes silk'in to come in to my H store.


----------



## taho

A clunky looking leather Hype wallet I got during one of those Bluefly sales + promo code.  I sometimes feel like I should have a nicer wallet. It does look a bit awkward sometimes in some of my nicer bags, but it's just so.. functional.


----------



## Fluffbuttsx6

LV Mono Zippy


----------



## Fatfei

Hermes Kelly wallet in Epsom


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

LV mono emilie rouge


----------



## nyeb2tosq

This beautiful mcm wallet! It was a love at the first sight! I love it so much i ended up buying the bag too! Been using it for over a year and it still look brand new.


----------



## Penelope75

Miu miu acquamarina


----------



## Amandarin

Kate spade passport wallet!


----------



## 19flowers

LV Zippy - black multicolore w/grenade (bright pink) interior


----------



## icemaiden

guess black leather wallet but on the inside it's black shiny patent


----------



## nessie805

LV ZCP in Pomme D'amour annd Michael Kors Zip around Patent wallet in bourdueax


----------



## belovedcoronet

Ferragamo !!!


----------



## Happieme

LV Mono Zippy.


----------



## ya_weknoitsfake

burberry house check continental


----------



## 336

Prada long saffiano wallet


----------



## zura009

Guess..not a leather type..is hunting for new wallet rite now...


----------



## bagee

Hobo..in an apple green leather! Love it!


----------



## Luxlynx

I have two, one from Tous black with pink inside and the cute bear on the front.
My other is a plastic pink from Mulberry and that is a great big wallet and i will buy one more but have not decide the color yet.


----------



## baglover15

Amandarin-after seeing your Kate Spade wallet I had to see if one was available on the web site. I got lucky with their surprise sale and got a great deal. Thanks for sharing your picture!


----------



## bagaholic35

Currently have a dark brown mulberry Roxanne wallet but looking for a new one in chocolate


----------



## Roosa

My miu miu wallet in azalea red. Need I say more...


----------



## KristiLyn99

I am new to this forum and this is my first post...I hope I am doing this right.

I just purchased a Marc by Marc Jacobs large Fran bag in Hazelnut and I want to buy a new wallet to go with it.  Any suggestions?  At first I was going to go with the matching Q wallet but I think that is kind of boring.  I would like something fun and colorful - maybe a great wallet in a bright red or something.

Anyone have any suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## deesse481981

In my miu miu coffer (at the moment) a green Gucci Guccissima Leather wallet. Need a new one...


----------



## makeupmama

My Y-Mail wallet in black patent


----------



## baglady925

MK Astrid carryall wallet


----------



## IzzeyAnn

LV Insolite coin purse in ivory


----------



## Kazushi

Would you rather have a Prada wallet or a Tiffany & Co wallet?  I can't decide


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Kazushi said:


> Would you rather have a Prada wallet or a Tiffany & Co wallet?  I can't decide



Tiffany & Co definitely.


----------



## RKSP

I've got a Gucci flap french wallet with interlocking G detail in mauve.


----------



## Esquared72

RM red Benjamins wallet


----------



## Aluxe

Christopher Kon Lady Wallet in Yellow/Mustard


----------



## mwu9120

Tory Burch ivory all-around zip


----------



## nadja2

Burberry Nova at the moment..


----------



## Maddy luv

This week, i use my Lancel wallet


----------



## taniherd

LV zippy compact wallet in damier ebene.


----------



## Lindsey23

RM teal wallet - love!


----------



## SCI

Chanel!!!


----------



## jailnurse93

Oh so many beautiful, luxury wallets!  Ok, I'll be the first here to cop to carrying a cheap wallet.---I'm carrying my new Mundi Triplex leather wallet!  It is to replace the Mundi Triplex that I have carried for well over 15 years.  It took quite a bit of searching to even figure out what kind of wallet that I actually had!  The new Mundi Triplex's are exactly the same as my old one; even the quality seems the same and I am very happy with it.  I bought a black one; to replace my grey one.  I spent just over $12 on it.  I love my Mundi.  Hey my last one lasted sooooo long!


----------



## nadja2

Currently Burberry Nova ziparound. Want to chg it to a Prada/Balenciaga. Can't decide..


----------



## weezer

I alternate between these two (Prada saffiano & LV Zippy)---Both of them were really worth the money, they have withstood the test of time in my not-so-gentle hands!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/91437340@N07/8300320139/


----------



## taniherd

Linea Pelle Dylan wallet in midnight blue


----------



## Smurfette123

I've been using fossil leather for years because with the single hoop snap I can secure my check book plus tons of stuff....but the fuschia coach slim zip looks really enticing!


----------



## SarahKJDK

I am actually using a purse that came with my bag ..


----------



## SewSweet1

I'm using a Dooney & Bourke zip around and I love it. It carries everything I need exactly.


----------



## wenmarin

Gucci continental wallet.  I hate it, quality is very poor.  The leather corners wore down within a year, fabric got very dirty and stained.  Looking forward to switching to a Prada or LV.


----------



## anthrosphere

I'm currently using this Anthropologie "Botanic Trills" Passport Case as my wallet:


----------



## CrackBerryCream

An Ottanio-colored Saffiano wallet from Prada (the top left in the pic)







I like the fact it has so many card slots (more than LV), but IMO LV zippers run smoother and the color on the edges doesn't rub off that fast (it's been a little over a year old)... and I'm kinda tiring of the color


----------



## jess236

I bought this brown Gucci wallet on a chain and love it...


----------



## wenmarin

Yay!  Thanks to DH...new LV epi Sarah wallet to replace my poor quality Gucci continental wallet!


----------



## twin-fun

My new to me Louis Vuitton Koala wallet in white multicolor.


----------



## Guccinista

zip around Gucci in python; but the python wears too easily for everyday use! I love the size of it, but just switched everything out of it today into my new Chanel zip around. Seems well made...we shall see.


----------



## Lorena_tq

A gorgeous purple CAROLINA HERRERA


----------



## BagBragger

I picked up this pop of color last week in the snow and rain!  My handbag is a muted color so I figured when I pull my (empty) wallet out it would be the vibrant color to "shake things up"!  Of course the shoes had to be in the picture too!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

jess236 said:
			
		

> I bought this brown Gucci wallet on a chain and love it...



I love this. Too cute!!


----------



## jess236

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> I love this. Too cute!!


Thanks!


----------



## Krnnana

wenmarin said:
			
		

> Yay!  Thanks to DH...new LV epi Sarah wallet to replace my poor quality Gucci continental wallet!



Beautiful wallet n color


----------



## Prada_Princess

Guccinista said:


> zip around Gucci in python; but the python wears too easily for everyday use! I love the size of it, but just switched everything out of it today into my new Chanel zip around. Seems well made...we shall see.



Hope it lasts ..... sounds fab!


----------



## MrsTGreen

BagBragger said:


> I picked up this pop of color last week in the snow and rain!  My handbag is a muted color so I figured when I pull my (empty) wallet out it would be the vibrant color to "shake things up"!  Of course the shoes had to be in the picture too!



Gorgeous Louboutins!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Using my Burberry wallet today.


----------



## missbianti

this month i use my longchamp wallet


----------



## occhiverdi

Vuitton Damier Sarah Wallet.  I sometimes switch to my Vuitton Monogram Groom Coin Purse or my Furla Heart.


----------



## BuryMeInLouisV

I have my mono LV Sarah wallet... It matches my LV mono neverfull! I love when things match!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

BuryMeInLouisV said:
			
		

> I have my mono LV Sarah wallet... It matches my LV mono neverfull! I love when things match!



+1. I love when things match too. . Enjoy your wallet.


----------



## berlinrl

I have a black Bosca old leather wallet in a lapis blue Brahmin.    I love the lapis and black combination.


----------



## lilpursekitty

I've been carrying a Hobo Lauren wallet/clutch for years and it still looks brand new.  I love how it holds everything and, in a pinch, I can toss my cell phone in and use it as a clutch for quick errands.  It's just perfect!


----------



## loves

Kelly long wallet 
Lv ostrich zippy coin pouch


----------



## Cait

LV Black MC Insolite (with Violette interior)


----------



## gatorgirl07

Brahmin wallet with my new fuchsia satchel. Loving it!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Coach Legacy Soft Wallet(Carnelian)


----------



## Mitzy

I have the Hayden-Hartnett Disney wallet (is that what it's called? Maybe the Wizard or something?) but it's so big and the catch sticks up pretty far.
Might get a new one soon, something a bit smaller for spring when I tend to carry more clutches.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Kipling Creativity Lg Pouch(Red)


----------



## Tsumori

currently using Miu Miu Matelasse Lux in denim.

Am thinking of getting Prada saffiano fiocco in pink...


----------



## twin-fun

Louis Vuitton Koala in white MC. Love the pop of whimsy and color!


----------



## SoozieCee

Louis Vuitton! Got it last year for my birthday! Love the zip around wallets!


----------



## pickle

Lorena_tq said:


> A gorgeous purple CAROLINA HERRERA



that is stunning!!!


----------



## ValentineNicole

An adorable Burberry one


----------



## cherrycookies

ysl & lv


----------



## SoozieCee

ValentineNicole said:
			
		

> An adorable Burberry one



Very pretty!


----------



## ulli64

My wonderfull Yayoi Kusama Zippy with blue dots)))


----------



## Love4MK

Michael Kors Continental wallet


----------



## MsBusyBee

I'm using a Burberry wristlet.


----------



## babyzebra77

Prada color block


----------



## Esquared72

Coach Madison wallet in Persimmon that my BF gave to me for my birthday a few weeks ago.


----------



## ValentineNicole

SoozieCee said:
			
		

> Very pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## Oh Snap

LV Sarah Ivory Epi

I love this wallet! The most used cards are right in front where I need them but there is plenty of room for everything else without being too bulky.


----------



## vesna

Miu Miu small wallet, Bottega Veneta small card case,  Balenciaga coin purse for Mp3 player, and many Hermes small coin purses and card cases for USBs and various thingies, so that I do not lose everything at once


----------



## MrsDarcy

I have this one: http://www.fashionchick.nl/p/portemonnee-fab/18417736/

Fab is a Dutch brand and very well known and loved in the Netherlands. Their website is www.fab.nl and they make bags and purses. Although many styles will be sold out since new styles and colors will be introduced soon.


----------



## Bijans

I'm using my LV monogram wallet ! It came out a few years ago in spring ! It has a design inside it  it's my only wallet !


----------



## MsBusyBee




----------



## jailnurse93

vesna said:


> Miu Miu small wallet, Bottega Veneta small card case,  Balenciaga coin purse for Mp3 player, and many Hermes small coin purses and card cases for USBs and various thingies, so that I do not lose everything at once



Those are all so awesome but I really LOVE LOVE LOVE the Bottega Veneta leather goodies!  Thanks for sharing although I have peeked at your many lovely bags, scarves, and slg's over at the bag showcase forum thread!


----------



## jeya13

Fossil teal leather wallet


----------



## vesna

jailnurse93 said:


> Those are all so awesome but I really LOVE LOVE LOVE the Bottega Veneta leather goodies!  Thanks for sharing although I have peeked at your many lovely bags, scarves, and slg's over at the bag showcase forum thread!



thanks a lot for visiting


----------



## raggs

Currently I am carrying a Coach signature stripe wallet but I HATE the thing and am switching back into my Fossil leather one as soon as possible.  Even half dead (it's quite old) I love the Fossil one better.  I've never found any other wallets I like as well as their leather ones.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Fun thread! I have a beautiful black leather Gucci wallet imprinted with the little Gs over it.


----------



## quisquous

ValentineNicole said:


> An adorable Burberry one


Gorgeous wallet!  Where did you manage to find such a bargain?!


----------



## helene20

I have a Coach wallet that I bought last year. This year I just received this new LV bag. Now I want a LV wallet.


----------



## bellesister

my Tod's wallet in blue


----------



## helene20

Can someone explain how to add an image. I have uploaded my pictures to Picasa, I did click on the Insert Image tool, I did paste the URL of my image and it does not load. Please help. Thanks!


----------



## BagBragger

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Gorgeous Louboutins!!



Thank you Mrs. Green! They are on sale you know...


----------



## helene20

Just figured it out. Here you go:


----------



## Love4MK

I have a small purple Tory Burch wallet in my bag right now.


----------



## timetoshop2012

*My First Brahmin Wallet, Purchased On Bonanza For $29.00!*


----------



## siriusblack44

currently, these are in my handbag...


----------



## PinkLilli

im using a LV sarah wallet


----------



## singleladies

wellow said:


> I have an LV monogram wallet. It's been with me for quite sometime now


I have had one of mine for ten years now. Its goooood


----------



## KayuuKathey

Vera Bradley Blue Black Zippy long pouch


----------



## shimodaface

A cream leather Kate Spade wallet I scored at the Kate Spade outlet in Vegas


----------



## T3mpi

I have LV Vernis/amarante sarah wallet in my bag.


----------



## MsBusyBee

Louis Vuitton Zippy DE wallet and Burberry check wristlet


----------



## gabz

Coach poppy patent slim zip


----------



## andrizpiz

louis vuitton zippy wallet! in white checkered pattern (forgot the fancy name ahaha)


----------



## Shelliciousxo

Pink BV


----------



## dee00zee

im using lv zippy wallet but now eyeing for insolite


----------



## Love4H

siriusblack44 said:


> currently, these are in my handbag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020028



Hi Siriusblack44!

I love your zippy LV thingy! Is it an agenda?
Could you please post a picture?


----------



## natcaro

I had a longchamp, then a tory burch and now I have an incredible Colombian wallet. Its dyed cowhide! The brand is called Postino. See the pics of my wallet and some other cool stuff from the same designer- I have only seen her in Bogotá.


----------



## timetoshop2012

*Mine Is Not Really A Wallet, Just A Coin Purse Type Thing That I Have Had Forever.*


----------



## MarneeB

Coach Chelsea pebbled leather zip around. Love this wallet and it holds a ton!


----------



## jailnurse93

timetoshop2012 said:


> *Mine Is Not Really A Wallet, Just A Coin Purse Type Thing That I Have Had Forever.*


Your nailpolish matches coin purse and your coin purse matches your name! LOL.




MarneeB said:


> Coach Chelsea pebbled leather zip around. Love this wallet and it holds a ton!


  Coach is awesome and so is that little doggy friend of yours that is now your avatar!  How darn cute!  I love when their ears are nearly bigger than their actual body.


----------



## MarneeB

jailnurse93 said:


> Your nailpolish matches coin purse and your coin purse matches your name! LOL.
> 
> 
> Coach is awesome and so is that little doggy friend of yours that is now your avatar!  How darn cute!  I love when their ears are nearly bigger than their actual body.





Thank you! That is Chiquita in my avatar. She's my 2 1/2 lb chihuahua and the queen of the house!


----------



## Esquared72

My RM Passport wallet - patent textured brown leather. Love all the card slots!


----------



## pukasonqo

Very well used balenciaga money wallet from 09 in mandarine, is holding extremely well!


----------



## Esquared72

My new MJ Pearlized Anthracite Zip Clutch. *love*


----------



## 79Sephora

My Gucci brown leather zip around wallet. I really only have and use one wallet at a time!


----------



## Sandraacmenj

I don't have many wallets but my favorite one I my Burberry zip around. It's perfect!


----------



## Amortentia

DKNY Burgundy Saffiano Wallet


----------



## rapvictoria

Louis Vuitton Porte in Epi noir


----------



## smarts

Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Continental Wallet


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

smarts said:


> Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Continental Wallet



Same here


----------



## MarneeB

MarneeB said:


> Coach Chelsea pebbled leather zip around. Love this wallet and it holds a ton!





Still this except I switched to my brown wallet from my green one.


----------



## emilyenglish

Louis Vuitton zippy organizer in damier ebene


----------



## gabz

Mkors multifunction wallet


----------



## Qtvixen

LV MC noir Sarah wallet


----------



## thomas112

i have a gucci leather wallet


----------



## PattyM

I use Lodis.


----------



## sandc

LV Zippy Coin purse in Pomme d'Armour


----------



## khami

I was never a fan of most LV wallets because the card slots always seemed tight and it worried me the thin leather on the card slits would tear...that was until i met my LV monogram origami wallet when i was in Paris. OMG! The card slots are amazingly wide and strong and the way they are sewn make everything very visible...amazing, i was sold and 2 years later that wallet has not left my purse, still in brand new condition except for a bit of scratching on the gold snap button and LV already told me they can replace that. LOVE!


----------



## 4purse

Fendi Selleria Zip Wallet


----------



## Oliveandchloe

ferragamo icona continental wallet in fuschia - my bff's bridesmaid gift to me


----------



## Heart Star

PS1 continental wallet in a lovely citrus orange!


----------



## baglover15

Coach Slim Zip wallet in black cherry. Absolutely love this wallet!


----------



## AzureCloud

Black Goyard Matignon Wallet. You can read the story of her journey here


----------



## emcosmo1639

A prada--tbh I don't even know what it's proper name is, just that it is identical to my old LV zippy organizer.  It's the perfect size and it's a gorgeous blue color.  About 2 years and going strong...


----------



## judygao23

that wallet is really cool ^^^^....I have a fendi zucca wallet that i am absolutelty in love with..lots of room for papers and all that junk that ends up in my wallet somehow...the only bad thing is it only has 6 credit card slots...and its getting kinda dirty...so i guess im also in the market for a new one


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mini Dior wallet


----------



## Heart Star

Proenza Schouler continental wallet in orange. Love it!


----------



## DustyDreamer

Hot pink Tory Burch patent continental zip wallet. :]


----------



## tatertot

I've got my Proenza Schouler Lilac PS1 pouch as my checkbook and my Proenza Lagoon small zip wallet tucked into my bag right now.


----------



## macyliu

I am using a small wallet with handbag organizer.


----------



## nygrl

Just bought a Coach legacy zippy wallet and I've been using that nonstop since I got it. Definitely my favorite wallet purchase so far because it's so functional and very slim even when I fill it up.


----------



## mocha.lover

A LeSportSac with a Hawaii print


----------



## No Cute

My only one: Ferragamo (fold over) card holder in peony.


----------



## bakeacookie

Silver Kristen coach wallet. 

Might want to get a different color bc it may catch some of the red in my speedy :/


----------



## miamariamaria

Cristina said:


> I have a Sanrio Keroppi wallet (see photo below) that my bf gave me some time ago.  It went well with my Dickies and Volcom bags, but now that I've uh, moved on in the bag world  , I asked him for an LV Monogram Ludlow wallet for Christmas - I think he was relieved I didn't say jewelry when he asked me what I wanted!


Haha, the Keropi one is adorable!!  Loving the LV though


----------



## surija

Zippy Damier Graphite


----------



## smarts

Proenza Schouler PS1 Contintental wallet


----------



## lild4rkang3l

My everyday wallet is my MK zip around saffiano in magenta.


----------



## parisianne_chic

cole haan crosby slim


----------



## Phiomega

Lemon yellow coach legacy...


----------



## Nicoline

I have 2 wallets that i use every day. Both have zip around as they are very safe and have lots of rooms and pocket for coins as well. The green one is from tumi and the checkery bright one (a little bit teenager haha), i got it from somewhere in switzerland and i just love it.


----------



## tad863

Dooney and Bourke Florentine large credit card wallet in Bordeaux. I love wallets and have several in different styles that I use in rotation.


----------



## Nicoline

zip around wallet from tumi and another zip around bag from nowhere brand that i got somewhere in the corner in switzerland


----------



## 312mrileysofia

For the past couple months it's been the Kate Spade Larbee Dot in hot pink. More like neon, really. I need something really bright so it's easy to find in (most of) my "black holes."


----------



## pickle

DustyDreamer said:


> Hot pink Tory Burch patent continental zip wallet. :]



soooo cute!!!!


----------



## kashvin

I have a couch wallet.


----------



## craziepink

Got this in Printemps, Paris! My first Dior product..It's apparently Dior's newest purpleish color but i don't remember the color's name. I died when I saw it &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;.. it's the wallet that'll be in my bag for a while now


----------



## Fljill

I'm not sure of the name but I have had it since they came out. I wanted the red interior one but someone beat me to the punch. It's a great wallet! Holds everything and then some


----------



## udisdfre

mine is michael kors


----------



## twin-fun

My Louis Vuitton Koala wallet from 2006. I use it every day and it has held up wonderfully.


----------



## taniherd

Coach zippy wallet in cognac


----------



## Esquared72

MJ Anthracite Zip Clutch - love this wallet...my other wallets are now so neglected that I'm planning to start selling them. 
View attachment 2122724


----------



## fashionide

I use a chicken leather wallet for my bag to keep all my cards, notes and loose change.

Cheap and durable.


----------



## bagloverny

craziepink said:


> Got this in Printemps, Paris! My first Dior product..It's apparently Dior's newest purpleish color but i don't remember the color's name. I died when I saw it &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;.. it's the wallet that'll be in my bag for a while now
> View attachment 2118058



This is the most beautiful wallet!


----------



## Amazona

Fljill said:


> I'm not sure of the name but I have had it since they came out. I wanted the red interior one but someone beat me to the punch. It's a great wallet! Holds everything and then some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2119532
> View attachment 2119535


This is the Insolite wallet, the one I would also love to have. With a hot pink interior! 

With me on my Easter holiday I have just a no-brand leopard pattern shiny box wallet. I mostly have Guess, Rizzo and other no-brand wallets since I like to switch them every couple of weeks.


----------



## luckystar1616

Using my LV black epi leather zippy wallet.


----------



## gabz

Is it weird to use an mk iPhone wristlet as a wallet?


----------



## craziepink

bagloverny said:


> This is the most beautiful wallet!



Thank you


----------



## Bagluvvahh

My 3 yr. old Gucci


----------



## CaliGold

An orange quilt wallet - from and by Barneys New York - always need a bright wallet to dig out of a dark bag interior!


----------



## Cujo931

I'm currently using my beautiful, Robin's egg blue Kate Spade Grand Street Imogen Wallet in Jasper Blue. It has a beautiful lining on the inside of the coin purse and the card slots.


----------



## bakeacookie

Silver coach Kristen inside my speedy b


----------



## piosavsfan

Linea Pelle Turquoise Dylan Zip wallet.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes orange dogon wallet.. my all time fav


----------



## CaliGold

Cujo931 said:


> I'm currently using my beautiful, Robin's egg blue Kate Spade Grand Street Imogen Wallet in Jasper Blue. It has a beautiful lining on the inside of the coin purse and the card slots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2123806
> View attachment 2123807
> View attachment 2123808


Cute retro interior!  What a surprise when you open it...


----------



## eggtartapproved

Coach Poppy multi-color zip around


----------



## oceansportrait

a LV epi zippy coin wallet (I think it's called). 

I got sick and tired of carrying around a long wallet-- getting this gave me an opportunity to chuck all the excess point and membership cards.


----------



## NiniChanel

Chanel classic black wallet


----------



## taniherd

A "new to me" Linea Pelle Dylan trifold wallet in Midnight Blue.  Love the color and feel of leather but the cc slots are soo friggen tight.  No wonder previous owner sold it.  I feel like I got suckered.  Oh well.


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

This. I love it -- this is definitely my forever wallet!


----------



## MissChiara

This Chanel one plus Chanel card holder...


----------



## dcooney4

Today it is a Kate Spade Blue leather zip around.


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Mine is a Marc Jacobs vintage wallet. I love it. X


----------



## gatorgirl07

Brahmin checkbook organizer.  this wallet!!


----------



## twin-fun

My only LV wallet, a 6-year old MC Koala


----------



## bagloverny

Just got a new wallet that I will be using exclusively! Balenciaga Navy Money wallet in GSH.


----------



## emily_lee

a nordstrom brand wallet!


----------



## etilford

Thinking about getting a Chanel wallet? I use an LV now and LOVE it, but need a change. Any suggestions in which one to get?


----------



## MarneeB

Using my brown Coach chelsea pebbled leather zip around.


----------



## Luvdabags

Hot pink patent slim Coach Kristen


----------



## nyuk88

Louis Vuitton Brazza wallet in mono


----------



## madforhandbags

My tri-fold Dior.  Had this for years.   

It looks plain, but has a LOT of slots, two places for bills, a hidden area, and a zippered coin purse on the back.

I don't ever want another wallet.


----------



## LVBug

LV Mono Zippy Coin Purse


----------



## Esquared72

View attachment 2139343

View attachment 2139344

View attachment 2139345


A little old school Dooney wallet. It's small but packs a lot of slots and pockets to stash all my stuff.


----------



## Danielle1590

Today I got this DKNY wallet for my 23rd birthday from my boyfriend!


----------



## vink

Right now, it's a Chanel short wallet in patent royal blue.


----------



## Bag Fetish

loving this coach raspberry gathered zip around


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

LV Red Emilie Wallet


----------



## Fljill

An oldie but goodie!


----------



## LoVeinLA

LV Josephine... Love!!


----------



## Guccinista

I'm using a Chanel zip around wallet in red quilted leather right now. I also have the Gucci zip around in warm sand python. Love it, but it's so delicate, the skin was wearing, so now I will only use that when I use my Gucci Sukey in warm sand python.


----------



## Guccinista




----------



## applejo90

An horrible old, worn out wallet I haven't managed to switch out against something more stylish..


----------



## lovemysavior

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> LV Red Emilie Wallet


 
Me too


----------



## Wilfreda

Mulberry chocolate French Purse. Very versatile.


----------



## Joen84

Gucci dark pink microGG leather continental wallet


----------



## Joen84

Guccinista said:


> View attachment 2146408



Your wallet is gorgeous!!!! &#128525;


----------



## Shoppinsacs

Im using my Tory Burch Continental Zip wallet.


----------



## Cujo931

Just got this Deux Lux wallet today at Winners. Love it!
Http:/cujo31.blogspot.com


----------



## divegirl721

RL in croc skin/tangerine color


----------



## heaRtB




----------



## MajLi

I'm in love with my Bottega Veneta wallet, bought it from Paris.


----------



## taniherd

LV zippy compact wallet in damier ebene


----------



## tane4ka

At the minute I have very cheap new look wallet that I got on sale because I couldn't afford anything else after buying an expensive bag lol but I'm looking for that perfect one..)


----------



## Lynettaashay




----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

Munchkyn said:


> So in the other thread about wallets, I had mentioned that I recently bought a IF whipflash wallet.  Right now I am loving it but I am curious to know what wallet everyone else is using?  I want to purchase another versatile wallet but don't know what?


just replaced my coach mid sized wallet that i have been using for years with a DKNY full size wallet. I luv it because of its many compartments. i used to save money for a LV wallet but changed my mind, instead saving it for a handbag.


----------



## Tarhls

Fendi Zucca


----------



## Sweet Pea

Mono Zippy


----------



## suntea

My wallet is by HYPE. It's 8 years old and I got it for $10 down from $40 at TJ Maxx.


----------



## markus3614

gis08 said:


> LV Damier Ludlow




Do you have pic of it ? I'm love that brand. have tried so many stores but no success to get it.


----------



## bubbabel

Belroy pocket book wallet


----------



## vballgrl6

I have my LV monogram colored wallet. It's hot pink on the inside! [=


----------



## Paws4ever

Love Derek Alexander wallets. The leather is excellent, and they last forever. Great organization in them too.


----------



## debssx3

Burberry supernova wallet ive had for 3 years now. Its probably the only one ill use since my bf gave it to me for our 2nd anniversary. It has sentimental value.


----------



## SHHMOM

I only have and use one wallet. It is the black timeless chanel wallet on a chain(woc). I love it


----------



## gabz

Lv mono ziPpy coin purse


----------



## Hunkydory

LV koala in DE


----------



## Love Of My Life

My favorite Hermes dogon...it just works & holds all that I need


----------



## djsmom

LV zippy


----------



## Amazona

Black Rizzo croc print french wallet. I also carry an Eriksson black card wallet so the other one isn't totally bulging out of its seems...


----------



## DizzyFairy

Burberry classic short wallet and a Anna sui card holder ...


----------



## Design1230

Long wallet from burberry im forget the name


----------



## allyloupuppy

I have an LV zcp in epi indigo & surprisingly it looks very good with my empreinte speedy in Celeste color.


----------



## ms_emkay24

just received this yesterday as a bday present from my BF. my zippy compact wallet


----------



## VelvetKandy

I'm currently using my Ikat Rose Velours Insolite....LOVE IT!


----------



## Purse_Perfect

Prada saffiano bow wallet


----------



## heaRtB

My ferragamo wallet


----------



## SCI

LV black muti Alexander wallet


----------



## RedPoppies

I am using my Coach Poppy Wristlet wallet that's a pretty metallic silver! It is my favorite and is what I usually use as a wallet and clutch. My mother purchased it for me for my 21st birthday, which was very nice of her!


----------



## RedPoppies

Purse_Perfect said:


> Prada saffiano bow wallet
> View attachment 2171548


 
Oh my! I love love love your wallet! It's darling!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

LV Insolite wallet in mono, I love it.


----------



## New York City

What was your first designer wallet and do you still use it today or have it?


----------



## dhampson

I had a Fossil wallet for 10 years and it held up so well that when it was time to replace my wallet I went with Fossil again. They are also so reasonably priced too.


----------



## PollyPip

My Fossil wallet, had it a few years, but keep going back to it not that big but tri fold and holds around 16 cards, photo's etc etc ... also have a newer Mulberry Somerset wallet which I love and use in bigger bags, but often go back to my Fossil ... love it and the soft leather still looks as good as new


----------



## 312mrileysofia

New York City said:


> What was your first designer wallet and do you still use it today or have it?


Gosh, what a good question! Is it bad I don't remember?  I *think* it was a hand-me-down Burberry from my mum...back when it was Burberry's (pre-'91?) What was yours?

And, yes, I still have it. Though, I don't really use it anymore.


----------



## New York City

312mrileysofia said:


> Gosh, what a good question! Is it bad I don't remember?  I *think* it was a hand-me-down Burberry from my mum...back when it was Burberry's (pre-'91?) What was yours?
> 
> And, yes, I still have it. Though, I don't really use it anymore.



I don't have one get I wanted my first luxury purchase to be for my mom so my avi is the LV Emile wallet that I recently bought her! 

It'll prob be handed down to me lol but I really want a Prada zip around


----------



## Pearlv

Gucci bifold wallet


----------



## mmmilkman

My 4 yo LV Brazza wallet in mono canvas. Recently got my initials heat stamped in gold print. I use a 13 yo LV Cles key pouch in mono canvas for my keys and access card (passed down to me from my partner who wasn't using it anymore).


----------



## MrsTGreen

Coach Legacy Soft Wallet in Carnellian


----------



## Copper Green

OCD......bag and wallet, brand and color, HAVE to match!!


----------



## muumuuchayanee

Mine is Prada saffiano in Red


----------



## jeya13

Coach red saffiano


----------



## siriusblack44

Love4H said:


> Hi Siriusblack44!
> 
> I love your zippy LV thingy! Is it an agenda?
> Could you please post a picture?



its not an aganda, its a keys bag!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Just purchased a new LV zippy compact wallet and love it! I've never been a fan of LV anything, but this wallet is the perfect size and not covered with logos like most LV. Love it!


----------



## LoVeinLA

Limited edition LV


----------



## Amazona

Brand new Lumi Sylvi Trifold wallet in navy/violet, pictured here with my Lumi coin purse.


----------



## Maice

I alternate between 2 wallets depending on what wallet matches the bag I am using on that day.

My 2 currently active wallets are my LV Eugenie and Prada saffiano wallet in bluette


----------



## cyanidestyling

Currently, I have the Marc Jacobs Lola disco bag. It's not meant to be used as a wallet, but it's just such a perfect size.


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Chanel Ligne Cambon Bi-fold. It's a little old and beat up, but it's still one of my faves ...


----------



## MrsTGreen

Coach Legacy Soft Wallet in Carnelian


----------



## beeecka

I haven't bought a branded wallet yet but I am thinking of buying a Louis vuitton monogram wallet later, to match my bag of course. I really love Balenciaga as well but i dont know if i want a wallet, I'm thinking of buying a clutch instead. Right now my wallet is a super cheap leo wallet from a local store, but i do love the leo print hehe


----------



## Yuki85

Gucci Soho in sunflower colour


----------



## Staci_W

I bought my wallet on a trip to San Francisco for $10. It has no brand. It just says San Francisco on it


----------



## LalaPink

Maice said:


> I alternate between 2 wallets depending on what wallet matches the bag I am using on that day.
> 
> My 2 currently active wallets are my LV Eugenie and Prada saffiano wallet in bluette



The Prada Saffiano wallet is nice. The color is so rich. I like that its not black.


----------



## Maice

LalaPink said:


> The Prada Saffiano wallet is nice. The color is so rich. I like that its not black.


 
Thanks *LalaPink*!


----------



## Jillyboo

Mine is my new lv joey style purse / wallet in damier azur, love it!


----------



## JerseyGirlPam

I have a tough time spending significant amounts on wallets.  Most of mine are Coach and I use them for years.  This is my daily wallet (navy patent) and when I travel, I use an old Alviero Martini wallet that is much smaller and thinner.  I use wallets until they look so bad, I am embarrassed to pull them out of my bag.

Whenever I see someone with an LV wallet, I'm envious.


----------



## gratytude

Amazona said:


> Brand new Lumi Sylvi Trifold wallet in navy/violet, pictured here with my Lumi coin purse.


nice wallet!


----------



## cwool

2yo mono Zippy Organiser


----------



## friday13bride

12 yr old LV Zippy.. Still in awesome condition! Only Wallet I have used since purchasing it so long ago!


----------



## Myblackbag

Rolfs Slim Money Organizer


----------



## sffoodie

I love this mini prada wallet because it takes up barely more than a card case, but it will hold bills unfolded flat, and it had a large coin compartment. I bought it at the prada outlet and now all my friends want one but I can't find it anywhere! I have searched at 5 prada boutiques in the US and Europe but no one has it! I LOVE mine! It fits in even very tiny bags.


----------



## N. Tosca

My beloved YSL Y-Mail wallet!! I have a few items from this line, I'm totally obsessed with it!

fashionphile.com/includes/images/large/BD22381/22381-17862.jpg (Sorry to use a stock photo, it was faster than taking one of mine at this time of night )


----------



## RMLK

HOBO wallets are my go too!!! the leather is always beautiful and classic!  I love LV but I am too rough on a wallet to put that kind of money into it.


----------



## RMLK

precious_uk said:


> mine is a marc jacobs vintage wallet. I love it. X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2127633
> View attachment 2127634




sooooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## Esquared72

MJ Anthracite Zip Clutch


----------



## RKDubs

I'm in my office but had to post a pic of my LV wallet  love the color!! It is nestled in my mono Totally today


----------



## laviedetaylor

I have the long LV wallet but for everyday I just use the YSL Y-Mail coin purse. It fits my cards and change nicely. I bike to work, so I needed something much smaller to stuff in my backpack.


----------



## sthrncin

I have a very soft LP in olive with gunmetal. It's so roomy and soft!


----------



## DIANURA

WHATS IN MY WOC 

http://youtu.be/89P222LVexg


----------



## LalaPink

chikapinku said:


> LV Green Kusama Zippy (shown with my Speedy for shameless green overload).



I've never seen this print. Do you know which collection this is? Love the color.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes dogon wallet


----------



## BPC

Ferragamo.
This is my 3rd one. Love this style.


----------



## dat1okrikagirl

Whats the name of this wallet? I looked through ToryBurch.com but cant find it. TIA



Lynettaashay said:


> View attachment 2157801


----------



## dhampson

I recently purchased the Coach Zippy and I'm in love. 
It has a wrist strap
6 card slots
3 interior slip pockets (cash size)
1 exterior zip pocket (great for coins)
1 exterior slip pocket (good for receipts)

My iPhone 5 fits nicely if I just want to carry this.


----------



## dhampson

dhampson said:


> i recently purchased the coach zippy and i'm in love.
> It has a wrist strap
> 6 card slots
> 3 interior slip pockets (cash size)
> 1 exterior zip pocket (great for coins)
> 1 exterior slip pocket (good for receipts)
> 
> my iphone 5 fits nicely if i just want to carry this.


----------



## Simpsonyte

I'm always carrying my Chanel! Best wallet ever!


----------



## bobbyjean

Hobo


----------



## lovemysavior

Shared this pic on Instagram....carrying my Emilie LV wallet.


----------



## dat1okrikagirl

Tory Burch Amanda Zip Continental i just purchased it yesterday.


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ Classic Q Long Trifold Wallet in hazelnut


----------



## gabz

My lv zcp fits i. My diaper bag front pocket perfectly


----------



## Myblackbag

A leather Banana Republic wallet


----------



## Myblackbag

Leather Banana Republic wallet


----------



## ayutilovesGST

I can't remember if I share here , my purse is prada saffianoi bought it err 3 years ago


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Lol!! Sorry for the auto correct prada saffiano multic colore Nero+geranio


----------



## biribiri

Bottega Veneta intrecciato french flap wallet in Edoardo. can't resist giving the creamy brown texture a good fondle whenever i take it out of the bag!


----------



## CoachCruiser

My one and only Chanel: a cardholder in the camelia print. I love the blue!


----------



## Esquared72

My RM patent leather Passport wallet...love this one (captured my cat's interest, too). 
View attachment 2269565

View attachment 2269566


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Prada saffiano leather continental wallet in black.

http://store.prada.com/de/DE/woman/wallets/continental/1M1335_QWA_F0002


----------



## LABAG

Lv DE emilie wallet-lovvvvvvve


----------



## ulli64

Yamomi Kusama Wallet from LV


----------



## mallrat

Just got a brand new LV Emilie wallet in DA


----------



## Mad is bags

Prada


----------



## gettingthere

Coach bright coral wallet


----------



## Molly0

Cartier


----------



## ILOVEshopping!

I just bought this beauty at the Prada store in the Bellagio.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
The leather, color and organization is amazing.  Definitely a good buy!


----------



## VeraBradley2013

*Brand: WANTED
"Love Shopping" Kisslock Wallet Coin Purse
Purchased This Wallet Years Ago, And Just Found It This Morning After Organizing Some Of The Items In Storage.
Took It Out For The First Time Today In Over A Year.*​


----------



## Esquared72

Hobo Lauren - such a great, functional wallet
View attachment 2283306


----------



## Jujubay

Love my zippy organizer when I travel.


----------



## MV_12

Haven't changed wallet since Saturday. Using my YSL Zippy &#128525;


----------



## bluebear_74

Chanel Zip Pocket Wallet


----------



## gabz

Lv mono sarah


----------



## Zeemo1922

Tiffany & co Continental


----------



## kjstevens




----------



## Ebonynoir

My is dkny bought at a sample sales a few years ago. I am thinking of replacing them with LV Emilie.


----------



## puppetporcelain

Chanel wallet which I have used for the past 8 years! She had held up really well.


----------



## wilding

I'm still using my carved turquoise buffalogirl wallet.

http://buffalogirl.com.au/portfolio/carved-leather-turquoise-wallet/


----------



## mona14

Loving the discussion! Its alwys hard for me to decide what to buy, a wallet or a bag when i have a tight budget


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I used a tangerine wallet from aldo that I bought on a whim and get many more compliments on it than any of the designer or brand name wallets I've ever used.


----------



## BPC

For my small crossbody bag.


----------



## gigglypiggy

My saffiano prada continental wallet in bubblegum pink!


----------



## Esquared72

My new Burberry wallet. 
View attachment 2288715


----------



## debssx3

sffoodie said:


> View attachment 2215510
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2215511
> 
> 
> I love this mini prada wallet because it takes up barely more than a card case, but it will hold bills unfolded flat, and it had a large coin compartment. I bought it at the prada outlet and now all my friends want one but I can't find it anywhere! I have searched at 5 prada boutiques in the US and Europe but no one has it! I LOVE mine! It fits in even very tiny bags.



This is too cute!! I love it!


----------



## qualitymama

Wallets are the most difficult item for me to purchase and love.  I had an Esprit wallet for years before it finally fell apart.  I would just transfer it from bag to bag.  I purchased Coach, Brighton and other expensive wallets but nothing was working for my needs.  Finally by chance I found the PERFECT wallet at Macys - Fossil Maddox Flap Clutch Wallet for under $60 on sale!  it has the perfect number of credit card slots, multiple pockets to stash receipts and cash and a nice zipper for change on the outside.  It is a slim profile but expands nicely as you fill it up.  This is the only wallet I will ever need and I love it!
ts3.mm.bing.net/th?id=CLOdPImZqKQsMiA&pid=Commerce


----------



## staciesg26

Ted Baker London Matinee wallet!


----------



## iumu

My Diana Janes wallet


----------



## mona14

Hey ! Any one aware as to how to start a new topic ?


----------



## Esquared72

Hobo Ally Wristlet - my go-to travel wallet.
View attachment 2292122

View attachment 2292123


----------



## lhensley05

LV Sarah wallet in damier azur


----------



## Bomull

Depends on the bag - I usually buy matching wallets to all my purses/bags! &#9786;

Right now I use the MK Hamilton wallet in black. I switch between this one and my Modalu Pippa in the taupe color.


----------



## mamahandbagmn

Michael Kors  but I just bought a Ted Baker so thats going in my wallet tomorrow.


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Black Prada continental wallet with a red and nude interior x


----------



## MidNiteSun

Precious_UK said:


> Black Prada continental wallet with a red and nude interior x



One of my favorite Prada wallets. &#128526;


----------



## Haan

An LV multicolor that makes my bag soo crazily heavy.


----------



## Episode

Piere Carden


----------



## ms p

Tod's long wallet. Fabulous interior organization, good quality and a more wallet friendly price tag too


----------



## platesndates

I usually have matching but lately I've been too lazy to switch everything over. 

I have a burberry haymarket Checkbook wallet in a tori burch shopper bag. hah feels odd but a shopper tote has been much easier to sling around than my burberry cross body bag.

I'm still one of those odd people that still write out checks... so this wallet fold out is perfect.


----------



## shiramasri

Mad is bags said:


> Prada
> View attachment 2274766



How long have u been using this? How do u find it? I'm torn between this and LV zcp!! Pls help!


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Bomull said:


> Depends on the bag - I usually buy matching wallets to all my purses/bags! &#9786;
> 
> Right now I use the MK Hamilton wallet in black. I switch between this one and my Modalu Pippa in the taupe color.
> 
> View attachment 2292791
> 
> 
> View attachment 2292793



Love this wallet & bag also!!!


----------



## myosepha

Bomull said:


> Depends on the bag - I usually buy matching wallets to all my purses/bags! &#9786;
> 
> Right now I use the MK Hamilton wallet in black. I switch between this one and my Modalu Pippa in the taupe color.
> 
> View attachment 2292791
> 
> 
> View attachment 2292793



Cute!! Great combo &#128522;


----------



## dcooney4

Today, I have a brighton wallet.


----------



## prettycitygirl

My everyday wallet is my LV LE Leopard Sarah wallet, pictured here with all my other purse contents today.


----------



## Chippiebear

At the moment I'm using my LV Epi Zippy coin purse in Fuchsia


----------



## cherrycookies

I rotate my wallets according to the size of the bag I carry. These are the LV wallets I have been using & my latest new addition. Must say IMHO LV makes the best wallets! They stay new for a loooong time


----------



## LVnewbie80

Agree LV wallets are good. But i still love my Burberry Smoked Check wallet for the time being.


----------



## Esquared72

RM Benjamins wallet


----------



## RMLK

RMLK said:


> HOBO wallets are my go too!!! the leather is always beautiful and classic!  I love LV but I am too rough on a wallet to put that kind of money into it.




Lol so I bought an LV and LOVE her!!!!!!!


----------



## cutiepinkieSJ

lv damier ebene emilie wallet


----------



## cupcakegirl

Coach saffiano soft wallet


----------



## gabz

Lv mono sarah


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ Classic Q Continental in Chianti - super soft and buttery leather


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hobo International Lauren or Kate Spade Lacey/Neda. No matter what other wallets I try, I come back to these two very functional and well-made styles. I will stick with them, especially the Lauren. It is just my all-time favorite, hands-down. I always get asked about it when I pull it out of my bag too, so I have created a lot of new Lauren fans!


----------



## zenbym

The zippy compact by LV


----------



## uhpharm01

zenbym said:


> The zippy compact by LV
> View attachment 2447359



I need to buy one of these wallets this year.  I just love the Damier Print. 

But  I carry a black leather Dooney wallet.


----------



## zenbym

uhpharm01 said:


> I need to buy one of these wallets this year.  I just love the Damier Print.
> 
> 
> 
> But  I carry a black leather Dooney wallet.




It does matter!! I highly recommend it. This is the only wallet I have and I use it with any handbag even if they don't match. You will not regret it  the Damier print is my favorite!


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs Sister Wallet


----------



## Hermancat

My favorite orange Bottega wallet


----------



## klatte

LV mono zippy coin purse. It's my daily wallet, super light, compact and useful!


----------



## zenbym

Does anyone have the emilie wallet by Louis Vuitton? If yes, what are your thoughts??


----------



## klatte

zenbym said:


> Does anyone have the emilie wallet by Louis Vuitton? If yes, what are your thoughts??



I have the emilie wallet in damier ebene print and love it! It's very light weight which is my priority in wallet. Although it only has four card slots I can put my extra cards in one of the large compartments. It fits my iPhone too.

Here is the Emilie Wallet club thread at the Louis Vuitton purse forum if you need to find out more infos and pictures  http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...sephine-and-emilie-wallet-club-556363-63.html


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

I love my Comme Des Garcons wallet. Super functional and am always getting compliments on it: http://shop.doverstreetmarket.com/u...llets/super-fluo/cdg-super-fluo-blue-sa2100sf


----------



## cutiepinkieSJ

This is mine. I want to sell it. I love it though. I just need something with more cc slots.


----------



## limesmoothie

Just picked up my new Josephine with the red interior from the LV shop. Was getting it initialled - love it.

I was using a Mulberry Hetty small purse in black for the last year, but I prefer the longer wallet. Makes me feel a bit more like a grown up!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

My New Anya Hindmarch Belvedere Wallet in Green


----------



## xladyxserenityx

I had never heard of Anya Hindmarch before, but that wallet is LOVELY. A real stunner! Very unique. Now I'm off to google her.


----------



## alyssalenore

Saint Laurent


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## roztayger.com

I love the i ro se products out of Japan..the wallet styles are based on origami designs so they have lots of folds and are beautiful but also really quite functional.


----------



## RMLK

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 2457644
> 
> Saint Laurent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Beautiful !   Show us the inside!


----------



## SpoonBag

Longchamp Legeende in the color mud.


----------



## MsInternational

I am carrying an ordinary black wallet - almost a men's wallet


----------



## Sunna

Dome rivet french purse, from Mulberry


----------



## Bag Fetish

Love this wallet


----------



## cutiepinkieSJ

Wow i like it, do u think they still have it in the store?


----------



## occhiverdi

Lv damier for me


----------



## Euromutt86

Bag Fetish said:


> Love this wallet



AHH! I love it! I have the bag! Want the wallet too!!


----------



## Euromutt86

I have a small flap MK Hamilton wallet in black with gold h/w


----------



## Nolia

*My lovely wallet!!

YSL Chyc in Red Chevre/Sheepskin*


----------



## alyssalenore

RMLK said:


> Beautiful !   Show us the inside!









Thanks!


----------



## RMLK

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 2462724
> 
> View attachment 2462726
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Lovely wallet! Thank you for the peep show!


----------



## farris2

Coach Saffiano Accordion


----------



## Snowhite@LV

I use a MK mono wristlet as my wallet.


----------



## Watalie1976

Mulberry long locked purse in Oak - I've been using it for over a year and still am not tired of it. Love it.


----------



## hagluvbag

How often do you change your wallet?


----------



## Tuuli35

I am using this one for now:


----------



## gabz

hagluvbag said:


> How often do you change your wallet?



When i get a new one or if my current one doesnt fit in my handbag du jour


----------



## pandorabox

Tuuli35 said:


> I am using this one for now:




That is super cute and in my fav color!! How does she open up? I am weird about wallets. For the long ones I prefer they open like a book so I can see all the cards at once. Lol. Is that your Stam behind it?


----------



## Tuuli35

pandorabox said:


> That is super cute and in my fav color!! How does she open up? I am weird about wallets. For the long ones I prefer they open like a book so I can see all the cards at once. Lol. Is that your Stam behind it?


Thank you! This wallet opens only from the top so it is a bit tricky to get things out. It would be better if it would open as a book but I still love it. And yes, there are actually 2 Stams behind, aubergine and truffle.


----------



## OCMomof3

LV Curieuse Empreinte leather wallet, in Jaipur.  Total luxury, I love it!


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Prada saffiano compact wallet lately because I've been using my smaller bags & it's the perfect size!


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

eehlers said:


> Hobo Lauren - such a great, functional wallet
> View attachment 2283306



I have this same wallet & love it so much! I even bought my LV Insolite wallet because in some ways it reminded me of this one which I've had for many years now.  It got dirty on the edges & I've tried cleaning it, but it still has a bit of darkening  Yours is beautiful!


----------



## Esquared72

MJ Zip Clutch


----------



## pandorabox

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you! This wallet opens only from the top so it is a bit tricky to get things out. It would be better if it would open as a book but I still love it. And yes, there are actually 2 Stams behind, aubergine and truffle.




Thanks and soooo drool!!!!!!! Lovely lovely!!!!


----------



## BunnyLove

LV Koala agenda


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## cherrycookies

LC ZCP. This is my workhorse lol 
Looks brand new after 1 year +
Have other wallets ( H, C & LV zippy wallet) but never felt the need to change it. LV wallets are truly the best!


----------



## sparkle_n_shine

In my MJ Blake, I have a Fossil zip-around wallet in a beautiful gunmetal gray.


----------



## checkcheck

Here is my new Lauren by Ralph Lauren Saracen Slim Wallet that I got on sale from Bloomingdales:







I am loving the color and zig-zag woven texture!


----------



## applecidered

I have a small gucci. Got it as a gift a few years back, unsure what it is called. It's like a men's sized wallet but with the clip and coin zip in back (leather back and interior, canvas and cloth front). Holds 6 or 8 cards, and one bill slot. The size is perfect for basically all my purses.


----------



## Apelila

I use this Buberry wallet at all time since I bought it Haymarket mini wallet


----------



## Amazona

I'm back from a 5-day trip and right now I'm carrying a Kipling leopard print clutch wallet that holds my cards, cash, keys and mobile. My new grey leather wallet with covered studs should arrive any day now...can't wait!


----------



## Amazona

checkcheck said:


> Here is my new Lauren by Ralph Lauren Saracen Slim Wallet that I got on sale from Bloomingdales:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving the color and zig-zag woven texture!



OOOMG gorgeous!  Everything about that wallet of your is just so RIGHT - weaving, color, shape...


----------



## Love Of My Life

An Hermes prune dogon... which I love


----------



## ayutilovesGST




----------



## checkcheck

Amazona said:


> OOOMG gorgeous!  Everything about that wallet of your is just so RIGHT - weaving, color, shape...


Thank you so much!! I am really loving it -- I keep pulling it out of my bag to look at 

It's still available at Bloomingdale's in Emerald (my color) as well as Chocolate. Link:
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...01_11001_52212f6de4b031451c990710_32647872871

(I'm new to this forum so I apologize if posting links is against the rules!)

I paid $67.20 + tax/shipping for it during a January sale, but it looks like the wallet has gone back up in price since. It was a good buy!


----------



## lihjen680121

Love my LV zippy coin purse^^


----------



## cutiepinkieSJ

lihjen680121 said:


> Love my LV zippy coin purse^^
> View attachment 2473101




Nice wallet, i love your bag too? What is the name? Thanks.


----------



## lihjen680121

cutiepinkieSJ said:


> Nice wallet, i love your bag too? What is the name? Thanks.




Thank you&#128522;

I bought the bag last fall, and her name is cc crave flap bag.


----------



## cutiepinkieSJ

lihjen680121 said:


> Thank you&#128522;
> 
> I bought the bag last fall, and her name is cc crave flap bag.




I think i need to move on to Chanel now, can't decide which bag should i get for my first one. I'm always buying LV.


----------



## Watalie1976

lihjen680121 said:


> Love my LV zippy coin purse^^
> View attachment 2473101


 
Your bag is beautiful.


----------



## Trudysmom

I am using this Coach wallet now. I have the wristlet also to hold a lot of things in my bags.  I love how I get so many cards and things inside the wallet and it is nice and slim.


----------



## OCMomof3

lihjen680121 said:


> Love my LV zippy coin purse^^
> View attachment 2473101




Love your BAG!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

My Chanel zip around wallet is the perfect size for all of my handbags!


----------



## Lucid-sunshine

I go back and forth between my hobo Lauren and my assorted hh clutches.  

The clutch might be my perfect wallet


----------



## Tuuli35

Trudysmom said:


> I am using this Coach wallet now. I have the wristlet also to hold a lot of things in my bags.  I love how I get so many cards and things inside the wallet and it is nice and slim.



Love them! So pretty!


----------



## anasa

I bought this Prada wallet as a graduation present almost five years ago and I've been using it consistently since then. There's some darkening in areas but I would say it's holding up really well! I usually only own one or two wallets at a time (one for daily use, one for travel) so I don't think I'll be needing a new wallet any time soon. Besides, this has sentimental value. &#128522;


----------



## cutiepinkieSJ

Trudysmom said:


> I am using this Coach wallet now. I have the wristlet also to hold a lot of things in my bags.  I love how I get so many cards and things inside the wallet and it is nice and slim.




Wow i like your wallet, i'm looking for one but it sold out at the Coach outlet near my house. I bought only this...and its hold alot of cards.


----------



## Haan

A limited edition LV (forgotthename) wallet, the SA told me that its in commemoration of the trunk legacy. 

A bit huge but has lots of compartments fits anyway with every bag i have.  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lil*miz*vixen

lv mono zippy wallet


----------



## Trudysmom

cutiepinkieSJ said:


> Wow i like your wallet, i'm looking for one but it sold out at the Coach outlet near my house. I bought only this...and its hold alot of cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2475729


I love my wallet, wristlet and key fob. You just have to smile when you use them! Glad you got you small bag!


----------



## alisonbaby31

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Haan

lil*miz*vixen said:


> lv mono zippy wallet




Im guessing thats for me. Ill try to remember the name, thanks!


----------



## Apelila

Trudysmom said:


> I am using this Coach wallet now. I have the wristlet also to hold a lot of things in my bags.  I love how I get so many cards and things inside the wallet and it is nice and slim.


luv it


----------



## bluepumpkin75

My Furla outlet buy is my current fav


----------



## LVk8

I received a Tory Burch wallet 2 Christmases ago which I love and use near-daily. It's super durable bc it's patent leather and since it's a fun pink color it can even double as a clutch

I looked for it on the TB website but it must be a discontinued style since I don't see it there....but here's one on Poshmark


----------



## sthrncin

Linea Pelle Dylan in pumpkin.


----------



## nyc_iz

sthrncin said:


> Linea Pelle Dylan in pumpkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485013



very cute


----------



## OCMomof3

LV Curieuse leather wallet in Jaipur. Adore it!


----------



## BaronKatz

LV Taiga in Brown


----------



## nyc_iz

I have my MZ Wallace leather wallet today 
http://mzwallace.com/shop/products/5000435-0000/anna-gunmetal-leather

http://mzwallace.com/shop/products/5000435-0000/anna-gunmetal-leather


----------



## babesnstuds

MBMJ Classic Q iphone wallet


----------



## Cali26

Gucci patent leather continental wallet with horsebit detail


----------



## Dorf

My Gucci wallets.


----------



## lady_in_gold

Me, I always use my black MK wallet


----------



## jayjoy

MK wallet


----------



## jeya13

I am carrying a silver Kooba wallet which I got from bluefly about a week ago. It's heavier than I normally like to carry, but was a fantastic price and is currently listed for more than I paid


----------



## bakeacookie

Small coach wallet inside my Chanel flap.


----------



## StayChic

A Michael Kors coin purse. I've been carrying my small crossbody more often, so the size is perfect.


----------



## Tinabell68

i am carrying a Gucci continental bamboo wallet..


----------



## eggtartapproved

My Kate Spade!


----------



## mcwee

LV DE long wallet.


----------



## Esquared72

Burberry patent leather continental wallet


----------



## sthrncin

Carrying my Coach zippy in cognac to match my duffle. Added a cute little fob to it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I switched from my beloved Hobo Lauren to an MZ Wallace Anna. I love it and highly recommend it! So many compartments!


http://www.mzwallace.com/shop/products/5000327-0000/anna-oxblood-leather


----------



## MissMMO

I bought a gorgeous LV Epi leather wallet in black last month.. Love it!


----------



## Bag Fetish

sthrncin said:


> Carrying my Coach zippy in cognac to match my duffle. Added a cute little fob to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2497842



Love this wallet!


----------



## caitatonic

LV Monogram Zippy Compact


----------



## na294

Valextra long purse wallet that DH bought me as a gift


----------



## gayboy

eehlers said:


> Burberry patent leather continental wallet



Love this wallet!


----------



## Esquared72

gayboy said:


> Love this wallet!




Thank you!


----------



## sthrncin

Bag Fetish said:


> Love this wallet!




Thank you!!


----------



## coleigh

Yellow BV wallet


----------



## Purseaholic6

Lv sarah wallet damier ebene


----------



## LVlover01

Just switched from my hot pink Michael Kors zippy wallet to my LV monogram Elise.


----------



## bakeacookie

LV ZCP in epi.


----------



## sthrncin

Using my linea pelle pumpkin dylan


----------



## itaque

My "mini cannage" Dior wallet


----------



## Watalie1976

itaque said:


> My "mini cannage" Dior wallet


 
That purple is so vibrant  love it.


----------



## jiulybamba

I have a michael kors wallet, but I would like to have a balenciaga wallet because for me  the michael kore is not practical


----------



## itaque

Yes Watalie, it's a beautiful combination with the black.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Indigo epi sarah!


----------



## coleigh

My collection of wallets


----------



## duodavesgirl

LV zippy compact


----------



## Yuki85

LV Zippy Epi Electric in black


----------



## Tartlet

Sophie Hulme envelope wallet in "Berry Red", with my beloved Sophie Hulme pony-hair zip tote.


----------



## hlia

I just have my driver's license 1 credit card, bus pass, and a $20 bill. When I feel that I am walking in an unsafe area, I take this and put it in my pocket and it fits cause its small enough. My Michael Kors wallet is so big and long that I rarely take it out unless I need to bring more with me.


----------



## Apelila

My new Fendi Zucca Bifold Wallet


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

itaque said:


> My "mini cannage" Dior wallet


i really like this wallet and dare not say a lil bit more than the LV zippy


----------



## itaque

tua08366 said:


> i really like this wallet and dare not say a lil bit more than the LV zippy



Thank you.
I won't say to Mister LV.


----------



## Stansy

Apelila said:


> My new Fendi Zucca Bifold Wallet



I like!!!


----------



## Chippiebear

Already eager for Spring to get here so I've pack away my winter wallet, Kate Spade Zippy Wallet and switched to my LV Zippy Coin Purse in Epi, Fuchsia and for my rewards cards that don't really need to carry all the time they have been placed into the LV Pocket Organizer, Damier Ebene.  I also have a summer wallet but that will be for later


----------



## sthrncin

Just got this to match my LP gorgeous lime green dylan.


----------



## icerain303

my Ted Baker fair isle print!!


----------



## UnderTheStars

It's my pretty pink Coach wallet that I absolutely adore.


----------



## cbk021726

LV Emilie in mono..


----------



## gatorgirl07

Kate Spade polka dot continental zip to go with my violet Dooney satchel


----------



## OCMomof3

Louis Vuitton Empreinte leather Curieuse.


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs Sister wallet


----------



## anabg

LV monogram Sarah


----------



## jeya13

I'm carrying this beauty in my bag..


----------



## icerain303

jeya13 said:


> I'm carrying this beauty in my bag..




I love it!!!


----------



## tracy0730

I've got my Burberry Nova Check wallet with black trim in my LV bag.  I'm mixing it up today


----------



## gettingthere

LV vernis French purse


----------



## Brookiebelle

I use a Rebecca Minkoff wallet on a chain in my Longchamp tote. I like to carry quite a bit with me but when I love the option of pulling my wallet out, sticking my phone inside and wearing it crossbody. We went to a basketball game last night and I left my tote in the car and just used my wallet on a chain. It worked perfectly and even has room for a lip balm.


----------



## gabz

Lv mono sarah


----------



## Luxurybabie

My Gucci wallet purchased during last Christmas. I love the color!


----------



## snh88




----------



## pickle

Lately this one (not my pic). I've been going to barre class after work, and I can just grab this and go. Big wallet is not practical without switching daily.


----------



## sill33gurl

I love handbags and don't really care to spend too much on wallets because the name brand ones seem to last as long as the cheap ones, so as of right now, I got a cute sparkly Deux Lux one from Nordstrom Rack for $20.


----------



## Kristin3

I have Prada continental wallet.


----------



## uhpharm01

Apelila said:


> My new Fendi Zucca Bifold Wallet



Nice. How is your Fendi zucca bifold wallet holding up?


----------



## Apelila

uhpharm01 said:


> Nice. How is your Fendi zucca bifold wallet holding up?



So far so good I'm using it everyday and It's perfect and I like how well made it is...I actually chose this over LV wallet and I'm sure that I made the right choice Great wallet I'm considering a Fendi bag someday


----------



## Tlcsuccess

I'm using a cream colored leather Coach wallet but it's become very dirty. I need a new wallet or keep trying to clean the one I have.


----------



## lorelis

I have a Black& White Marc by marc jacobs 'dynamite' logo wallet. It even fits my Lg G2!


----------



## uhpharm01

Apelila said:


> So far so good I'm using it everyday and It's perfect and I like how well made it is...I actually chose this over LV wallet and I'm sure that I made the right choice Great wallet I'm considering a Fendi bag someday



Thank! Good to know.  I think that the Fendi canvas is thicker than the LV canvas. FYI Fendi is a smaller company than LV in terms of the number of items that they produce. So, I'm guessing that they have more time to spend on producing an item. I've been think about getting this wallet. In addition, to the Zucca Continental Wallet with the pink trim, too. I'll put both of them onto my wishlist. 

*
*


----------



## uhpharm01

snh88 said:


> View attachment 2536438



Hello there!!Where's your wallet?

Oh I see your wallet after I clicked on the attachment link. Oops!!


----------



## Apelila

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank! Good to know.  I think that the Fendi canvas is thicker than the LV canvas. FYI Fendi is a smaller company than LV in terms of the number of items that they produce. So, I'm guessing that they have more time to spend on producing an item. I've been think about getting this wallet. In addition, to the Zucca Continental Wallet with the pink trim, too. I'll put both of them onto my wishlist.
> 
> *
> *



Yeah that's right Fendi is more looking durable and sturdy...I like the pink leather interior and I have to say has alot of compartment and more detailed style I'm considering to spend more my money to their SLG since they are a little cheaper than LV..and Fendi has good quality and I'm loving the brand more and more, I'm excited for you when you get yours good luck!


----------



## mj_addict

This beauty was love at first. It replaced my Prada wallet I used for 14 years. According to the sales lady, this would last me definitely longer than my Prada. That remains to be seen ü 

I just don't know how to clean it though


----------



## ForeverInPink

Chanel Camellia Wallet, paired with my black Bal City RGGH


----------



## uhpharm01

Apelila said:


> Yeah that's right Fendi is more looking durable and sturdy...I like the pink leather interior and I have to say has alot of compartment and more detailed style I'm considering to spend more my money to their SLG since they are a little cheaper than LV..and Fendi has good quality and I'm loving the brand more and more, I'm excited for you when you get yours good luck!


Thanks!!


----------



## nyshopaholic

My new LV Damier Ebene Zippy Coin Purse. So far I'm not missing having a designated coin compartment at all.


----------



## pukasonqo

balenciaga 09 mandarin money wallet. been using it since i bought it and still going strong!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

My LV Mono Joey wallet took the week off. I'm still babying her as she's new to my collection and I don't want to scratch her press-lock closure 

Anyway, I'm currently using my Burberry Hanney medium wallet as my main wallet and my LV Vernis cles as my driver's license and coin case


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Oops! Sorry for the sideway pic. I did my usual way of uploading so I don't know what happened :what:


----------



## chemistry_chic

My BF chose this one for me.


----------



## indiaink

My new-to-me Bottega Veneta yellow Ostrich French Flap (shown here with my BV China Cervo Hobo).  I'll be carrying this wallet through the end of summer, and then switching out to the Nero French Flap.  LOVE this size and easy-access style.


----------



## Minne Bags

indiaink said:


> My new-to-me Bottega Veneta yellow Ostrich French Flap (shown here with my BV China Cervo Hobo).  I'll be carrying this wallet through the end of summer, and then switching out to the Nero French Flap.  LOVE this size and easy-access style.




Wow, That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## indiaink

Minne Bags said:


> Wow, That is absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## killua_estee

I'm using a loewe amazona zip around wallet and the leather is beautiful!


----------



## hansta123

Ted Baker wallet! It's so cute and affordable. Looking for a new wallet though!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes  dogon


----------



## haruhii

LV insolite coin purse


----------



## emcosmo1639

Mine is a cobalt blue Prada that I've had for a couple years now--it's held up amazingly well and looks almost as good as the day I got it.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Rockin' my oldie but goodie LV MONO PORTE-MONNAIE. I can't seem to part with it for a long time even if its reliever is another (and a newer) LV wallet 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Esquared72

Hobo Lauren in coral


----------



## uhpharm01

Apelila said:


> Yeah that's right Fendi is more looking durable and sturdy...I like the pink leather interior and I have to say has alot of compartment and more detailed style I'm considering to spend more my money to their SLG since they are a little cheaper than LV..and Fendi has good quality and I'm loving the brand more and more, I'm excited for you when you get yours good luck!


Hello Apelila

Here's my Fendi Zucca Large Hobo Purse,  Zucca Pink Trim zip around wallet and Zucca coin purse.   I love my wallet and coin purse.  Very Nice construction and quality.  You're right about the pop of color, which makes it easy to find quickly in my purse. Yes, I've removed the plastic from the strip.  I'm still going to save up in order to buy the Fendi Zucca French Wallet.  I just love it. It's so gorgeous.


----------



## Apelila

uhpharm01 said:


> Hello Apelila
> 
> Here's my Fendi Zucca Large Hobo Purse,  Zucca Pink Trim zip around wallet and Zucca coin purse.   I love my wallet and coin purse.  Very Nice construction and quality.  You're right about the pop of color, which makes it easy to find quickly in my purse. Yes, I've removed the plastic from the strip.  I'm still going to save up in order to buy the Fendi Zucca French Wallet.  I just love it. It's so gorgeous.


oh my gosh...that is adorable I luv it so nice to see your collection...I luv everything you got that bag ang wallet,coin purse is so nice  Congrats!!!!


----------



## missmilk

emcosmo1639 said:


> Mine is a cobalt blue Prada that I've had for a couple years now--it's held up amazingly well and looks almost as good as the day I got it.


I totally agree, Prada wallets last forever! I just bought a Prada saffiano bow wallet to replace my old one.


----------



## princess_xoxo

*Rhinestone Leopard Print Wallet From Spencer's Gift Store.*


----------



## sthrncin

eehlers said:


> Hobo Lauren in coral




&#128516;&#128516; I just ordered this one in tangerine!! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Esquared72

sthrncin said:


> &#128516;&#128516; I just ordered this one in tangerine!! Can't wait to get it!




My favorite wallet style. I have one in gray, too, and one in black en route. 

Congrats - I hope you love it!


----------



## vesperholly

Calvin Klein saffiano zip-around wallet in turquoise. Mine has a bar with the logo instead of the outlined words. I LOVE IT. So durable, not too heavy and a great size. I got the matching makeup bag which is also awesome.

images-eu.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41Y2Ghi8JLL.jpg


----------



## sthrncin

My new Hobo Lauren tangerine


----------



## Esquared72

sthrncin said:


> My new Hobo Lauren tangerine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554725
> View attachment 2554726




Beautiful! My black one (Hobo Lauren #3 in my collection) is being delivered tomorrow.


----------



## kai_valentina

Saint Laurent for me &#128513;


----------



## sthrncin

eehlers said:


> Beautiful! My black one (Hobo Lauren #3 in my collection) is being delivered tomorrow.


Did you get the birthday print inside? I want the lilac one now


----------



## barskin

I really love my simple Ralph Lauren wallet


----------



## hlia

My big and inexpensive but durable wallet. I like the stitching on it.


----------



## Esquared72

sthrncin said:


> Did you get the birthday print inside? I want the lilac one now



It was just delivered and it does have the 10th birthday lining inside.  Too cute.


----------



## sthrncin

Sweet!!


----------



## Funbags1025

a Kenneth Cole Reaction wallet in electric blue. For some reason my iPad isn't picking up its true color.


----------



## uhpharm01

Apelila said:


> oh my gosh...that is adorable I luv it so nice to see your collection...I luv everything you got that bag ang wallet,coin purse is so nice  Congrats!!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## TLeela

Prada


----------



## wawazhou

barskin said:


> I really love my simple Ralph Lauren wallet


I have the same one, but in red though! Simple but functional!


----------



## kosolas

My LV Speedy 35 in DE with my LV bag charm in Mosaique Fuchsia and Coach Wallet. I think it is the Madison from a year+ ago. &#128522;


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

My newest wallet LV Sarah


----------



## Bitten

^^^ V nice


----------



## RTSwez

Tory Burch metallic zip Continental


----------



## Esquared72

Kate Spade Darla


----------



## DIANURA

Shopping time with my partner in crime


----------



## rachelsmith16

Minkoff studded.. I was obsessed with studs! Want to trade it for a chanel


----------



## heaRtB

My date for the day &#128522;


----------



## rachelsmith16

heaRtB said:


> My date for the day &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2578433




Oh my&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Vintage Aigner.


----------



## mewt

I'd been carrying a simple black leather Dior wallet for the past year, and felt it was time for a change.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

LV Compact Curieuse wallet in infini Empreinte leather. Bought it a few months ago to replace my mono Insolite wallet and love it


----------



## EmoKuu

Kate Spade New York Wellesley Stacy in red. 
http://www.amazon.com/Spade-Wellesley-Geranium-Wallet-Wlru1151/dp/B00HUZSB1I
I like it. Not too big, not too small. Not great for cash.


----------



## bakeacookie

LV zcp inside my coach Madeline today.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

My same ole Pink Prada. I really need a new wallet.


----------



## serenityneow

My red Fendi.  I love having a little bit of red with me every day, plus it's super-durable.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-c..._sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_12_D


----------



## solange

My pearl Cole Haan.   &#9825;&#9829;
Totoro!


----------



## Amazona

After straying for a couple of months, I'm back to my trusty Lumi Sylvi Trifold. I'd forgotten how lovely a slim, light wallet is to carry!


----------



## sthrncin

Switched over to pretty lime LP Dylan.


----------



## diamond121898

vera bradley


----------



## pandorabox

sthrncin said:


> Switched over to pretty lime LP Dylan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2580876




That's is pretty. Love the color and the stud shape. I used to have one 2 years ago and sold it.  They are so pretty and then I remember that zipper wallets are not for me. Lol. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Esquared72

Using my Ferragamo card case


----------



## luvy

i have mandarina duck wallet, it is very pretty and versatile


----------



## Iv7

Fendi Selleria in Yellow. It's my lucky and favorite color


----------



## bleci

Mine is LV Sarah Amarante &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## authprada

I don't carry a wallet  I used to, and then preferred smaller and smaller and there was the hassle of changing them out when changing bags, until I realized it was easier to just throw my debit card, cash and ID into the zip pocket of my purse. I am contemplating getting a card holder though (Chanel )


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

I just love love LOVE my Alexander Wang Skeletal Prisma wallet in black cracked leather: 


It's the perfect counterpart to my medium 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli satchel (Also in a similar cracked leather)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Coach wristlet


----------



## rachelsmith16

prada saffiano wallet in black with gold hardware and my damier lv coin purse


----------



## junelSG

Emilie wallet


----------



## iheart24

i have the a coach wristlet.. and thinking to buy the insolite mc wallet or insolite organizer..


----------



## purseprincess32

I've been carrying my Burberry wallet classic nova check all winter and currently. I will have to change it out for another wallet this Spring.


----------



## Littletots

Lv Sarah in Daimer.  I can Hv all my cards,  bills and coins in. Hoping to get a similar one from Chanel..


----------



## Floramonica

I have my Miu Miu matelasse wallet. With gold lock/hardware. 
Love it so much


----------



## Esquared72

DKNY quilted flap wallet.


----------



## sthrncin

LP Dylan in Violet.


----------



## RobbStark

paul smith wallet is which i am looking for...i love it and am fond of it very much


----------



## amajoh

Kate Spade Neda Wellesley in Robin's Egg. One of my favorite brands in one of my favorite colors. I'm hard on my wallets, and Kate Spade wallets are so well made and durable. I just love them.


----------



## 123siah

Louis Vuitton zippy wallet!


----------



## mcwee

Chanel small wallet


----------



## iheart24

LV insolite organizer.. it's huge but i love it very much!


----------



## tinybutterfly

LV mono Sarah in my VB Mandy.


----------



## luvpandas8

LF DA french wallet


----------



## nygrl

Marc by Marc Jacobs zippy wallet in fuchsia. I've always bought neutral-colored ones, but I'm really loving this pop of color!


----------



## laprofff

Fendi &#128154;


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando PurseForum


----------



## kisskissbagbag

A chanel card holder!


----------



## misslindala

I would never spend $500 on a wallet when I could use that money towards a bag or etc, but I figured if I'm going to pay that much for an Emilie I might as well spend a little more and get what I really want. Plus I won't have to buy another wallet for awhile. Before I had a wallet I was using my LV mono key cles for several months. Surprisingly it can hold a lot of credit cards! I just recently got the new Sarah as my first LV wallet and I love it.&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Esquared72

Longchamp Balzane wallet. The leather is just heavenly.


----------



## bakeacookie

Lv zcp


----------



## Younglove

I used to looove wallets until I had one stolen  so I just use an id zippy card case with credit cards only now and never use my big &nice wallets! I've found them to be too heavy in my already heavy leather bags anyway


----------



## bmomo

&#10084;&#65039; Gucci


----------



## Junkenpo

bespoke wallet!  

I have been hunting high and low for a metal teeth zip-around leather wallet in a bright color with an inner coin section that also has a metal zipper... that wouldn't break the bank! My dream wallet is Hermes azap or Silk'in but whoo!  I'd have no money to put into the wallet after that. 


On etsy, I found Gregg McDonald and had him custom-make me a wallet of a color and interior of my choice. I'm so happy!  It fits my cards, checkbook... and I love the pop of red and pink!


----------



## e2icchelzc

My perennial favorite: Vuitton Astrid with a lock I attached to the side of it


----------



## cyanidestyling

Alexander Wang Ostrich Prisma Biker Purse in purple haze. It was around $500ish (pretty affordable for a full leather wallet) and I think it was a Barney's exclusive.


----------



## cyanidestyling

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> I just love love LOVE my Alexander Wang Skeletal Prisma wallet in black cracked leather:
> View attachment 2583211
> 
> It's the perfect counterpart to my medium 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli satchel (Also in a similar cracked leather)
> View attachment 2583215




Yessss I have the ostrich one! Definitely the best one I've ever had.


----------



## Venessa84

Salvatore Ferragamo Zip Around Wallet and Card Case.  The Wallet is over 2 years old and is still going strong.  Hands down the best made wallet I've ever owned.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Junkenpo said:


> bespoke wallet!
> 
> I have been hunting high and low for a metal teeth zip-around leather wallet in a bright color with an inner coin section that also has a metal zipper... that wouldn't break the bank! My dream wallet is Hermes azap or Silk'in but whoo!  I'd have no money to put into the wallet after that.
> 
> 
> On etsy, I found Gregg McDonald and had him custom-make me a wallet of a color and interior of my choice. I'm so happy!  It fits my cards, checkbook... and I love the pop of red and pink!



Omg I love this.. 
Can you pm me a link.. Thanks


----------



## OCMomof3

Louis Vuitton Curieuse in Jaipur.


----------



## Skasa73

Small Coach trifold wallet that matches my Coach Hamptons Tote in Khaki and Blue


----------



## laprofff

My Fendi &#128516;


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando PurseForum


----------



## Venessa84

laprofff said:


> View attachment 2623335
> View attachment 2623336
> View attachment 2623338
> 
> My Fendi &#128516;
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando PurseForum


That strap looks it makes this very handy!


----------



## sthrncin




----------



## hiddencharms

A Kenzo cardholder, I don't like thick bulky wallets that take up a lot of space, plus I don't carry much cash or cards around. So this is perfect!


----------



## e2icchelzc

Miu Miu convertible satchel with my red saffiano leather trim Fendi zucca zip. Never goes out of style and suuuper durable


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs Sister Wallet


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

Prada Zip Around Wallet in this bright pink color


----------



## Apelila

I do wear this wallets in a regular basis, my Fendi bifold zucca wallet and my LV DE cles I do like the combination when I pair this two together I do change it up when spring comes...I do use this Juicy Couture wallet and my one and only Juicy...I got this wallet a long time ago 3-4 maybe or longer I do like the style, color and texture. It does hold up so much as well and I like that It's very simple. Thank you guys for letting me share


----------



## sthrncin

LP lime Dylan&#128154;&#128154;


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Currently using my Chanel caviar with my Balenciaga city


----------



## SRICH76

laprofff said:


> View attachment 2623335
> View attachment 2623336
> View attachment 2623338
> 
> My Fendi &#128516;
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando PurseForum



This is a very lovely wallet; I am trying to find on the Fendi website and would like to know what is the name? TIA


----------



## Esquared72

Burberry - one of my absolute favorite wallets ever.  I switch into others, but always come back to this one.


----------



## missy15

Used to use Gucci, now it's Prada


----------



## laprofff

My Louis Vuitton! 


laprofff


----------



## IHeartBags2014

Dior zippered wallet


----------



## PrincessCypress

I carry a variety of SLG'S in lieu of just one wallet and I'm enamored with those made by Tiffany & Co. 

Leopard zippy wallet
Blue stitch card case
Ombre lizard wallet
Silver jewelry case
Silver flat pouch


----------



## charleston-mom

Insolite. 




I'm so attached to this layout now.


----------



## Lilyblue

Fossil Marlow Multifunction wallet in hot pink.


----------



## Qwabbles

A kate spade French wallet and a Saint laurent card holder


----------



## Pearlv

Louis vuitton monogram canvas


----------



## Fred S.

I have also a whipflash wallet and its so nice to me


----------



## TraGiv

Kate Spade Multicolor Zip Around Lacey


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jstansell

I like mens wallets because they seem to be less bulky in my purse. Using a bi fold Wallet by Bonastre. It fits nicely in the small messenger bag that I use to run errands.


----------



## tiggycat

Just changed to a pink leather Michael Kors - not sure what they call the style, it has six card slots in the back, a zippered inside pocket with dividers for cash and coins, and a Michael Kors plate on the front. Sort of looks (to me) like an LV Sarah (original one, not the new larger one). I used to use an LV ZCP but I got tired of folding my notes (they are polymer here and hard to fold).


----------



## SLCsocialite

Hobo, its basic but I cannot seem to get rid of it! It holds EVERYTHING!


----------



## Nanciii

Miu Miu


----------



## amusic20

LV Damier Ebene -- bought from Ann's Fabulous Finds a few years ago.  Still holds up very well.


----------



## Esquared72

MJ Zip Clutch


----------



## uhpharm01

laprofff said:


> View attachment 2642648
> View attachment 2642649
> 
> My Louis Vuitton!
> 
> 
> laprofff



Hi there !
what is the style name of this LV wallet ?
Thank you


----------



## cyanidestyling

Currently it's a Miu Miu crocodile continental wallet.


----------



## jorrdanlewiss

burberry beat check bifold.
starting to wear down though might be time for a new one


----------



## Esquared72

Coach navy/plume saffiano zip


----------



## Snowfishfish

My purple Chanel 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## perlefine

LV Alexandra wallet but I'm not sure that I still like it. :/


----------



## IzzeyAnn

LV INSOLITE COIN PURSE in IVOIRE ...


----------



## barskin

I like threads like this one. I love looking at all the beautiful pieces people have.


I bought this Ralph Lauren wallet at Marshalls, marked down to $29.99, and I love it.


----------



## DizzyFairy

Not using a wallet today ...

Using a Anna Sui card holder


----------



## Esquared72

Coach gathered accordion zip in hot pink


----------



## selectah

Bleecker L-zip wallet in edge paint leather. Love that it holds my large galaxy note 3 (without case) in the smaller zip section.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Burberry zip around. Love it.


----------



## nanaimo75

Lulu Guinness.


----------



## Esquared72

Sakroots trifold...so fun for summer.


----------



## fsadeli

chanel caviar l-yen


----------



## boscobaby

Recently I just bought a coach medium wallet from coach outlet... my very first branded wallet ...


----------



## Onebagtoomany

LV compact zippy wallet in monogram, just bought it preloved but in mint condition and am loving it so far


----------



## Esquared72

Black Kate Spade Lacey


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

eehlers said:


> Coach gathered accordion zip in hot pink



 Now I cannot wait for my clutch to arrive in this, so so pretty!


----------



## Elise.J

Gucci gold tone double zip wallet my kids gave me for Mother's Day last year &#128522;


----------



## Apelila

Coach leather rose gold wallet...I love her buttery soft texture


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

A vintage Coach Madison checkbook bifold wallet made in Italy (caviar leather) that I just got last week on eBay. It's 20 years old and still looks brand new. LOVE IT.


----------



## hlia

A gift from my best friend


----------



## astrphysicist

Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum and would like to seek advice please!
I apologise if this post is not exactly relevant, but I'm currently seeking a new wallet and have trouble deciding which to purchase! Help please! (:

It's either the Prada Continental Saffiano Leather Wallet in Black, or the Saint Laurent Leather Continental Wallet in Black. As for the Prada wallet, I'm torn between the all round zip or the one here. 

Kindly advise please and much thanks in advance! (:


----------



## Discounts

I don't know about YSL, but I have been eyeing the Prada wallet as well but I found it too stiff for me. While the zip wallet holds more, I prefer snap front. I have had a snap wallet for many years, never the zip, and although most of my wallets are bulging out I like it better. Somehow zips always tend to get stuck for me. I like the Prada wallet better here but personally I have been looking for Vernice, where there is a plastic coating on the outside that gives the Saffiano leather a nice shine and lambskin interior. Its not as durable an interior as Saffiano but it feels less stiff. But they don't have the Vernice one in this style, so my search continues...


----------



## astrphysicist

Discounts said:


> I don't know about YSL, but I have been eyeing the Prada wallet as well but I found it too stiff for me. While the zip wallet holds more, I prefer snap front. I have had a snap wallet for many years, never the zip, and although most of my wallets are bulging out I like it better. Somehow zips always tend to get stuck for me. I like the Prada wallet better here but personally I have been looking for Vernice, where there is a plastic coating on the outside that gives the Saffiano leather a nice shine and lambskin interior. Its not as durable an interior as Saffiano but it feels less stiff. But they don't have the Vernice one in this style, so my search continues...




Ah.. I suppose you have a point there. I've been using snap wallets for years as well! Is the Prada Saffiano really stiff though? I haven't gotten the chance to see the actual thing actually. I might pop down the stores to take a look this weekend and perhaps make my decision then! Would like a durable wallet, which isn't prone to scratches easily.


----------



## Discounts

astrphysicist said:


> Ah.. I suppose you have a point there. I've been using snap wallets for years as well! Is the Prada Saffiano really stiff though? I haven't gotten the chance to see the actual thing actually. I might pop down the stores to take a look this weekend and perhaps make my decision then! Would like a durable wallet, which isn't prone to scratches easily.


I have read on this forum that the leather is stiff and its hard to pull out cards, but that the leather is expected to soften over time. Personally I find the interior a bit too stiff for my taste, but people here have said that the leather lasts for years. I have never owned a Prada, this would be my first.


----------



## BPC

I change wallets and even use coin purses and Balenciaga Port Monnaies depending on the bag and my mood.

But for most part, it's either my Salvatore Ferragamo continental-  or lately, my Balenciaga GSH Zip.


----------



## astrphysicist

Discounts said:


> I have read on this forum that the leather is stiff and its hard to pull out cards, but that the leather is expected to soften over time. Personally I find the interior a bit too stiff for my taste, but people here have said that the leather lasts for years. I have never owned a Prada, this would be my first.



Ah alrighty! I guess I'll head down to take a look this weekend! Thank you for sharing! (: I had a Prada Nylon Long Wallet once, and then I decided to get it cleaned by bringing it to ColourWash, and they literally destroyed my wallet. It was badly out of shape and the lady just mentioned, it'll get better overtime. But its been 2 years since and it was the worse decision I ever made. No longer am I sending any of my purses over to ColourWash again. 

But good luck on your search for your perfect first Prada wallet! (:


----------



## Maice

I usually rotate my wallets - I already posted my LV Eugenie and Prada saffiano wallet in bluette prior in this thread. Lately, I've been using my RL slim wallet. It's really a space saver, and super light!  DH got it for me, and it was on sale.  The price was outstanding at less than $100.


These pictures were taken when I first unboxed it.  The $98 there is actually the original price - it was marked down, and therefore came out even less than that.


----------



## LoVeinLA

My beautiful LV Insolite...limited edition.


----------



## missmandymarie

This is a picture I found on google, not my actual wallet, but I have this Coach wallet in my bag right now. Mine is a slightly darker color though, I think it's called mahogany. I don't obsess about wallets the same way I do bags, but an LV wallet has been calling my name for a while!


----------



## legsandalcohol

I have a patent version of this. (I can't get images to work for some reason!)

I really loved it when I first got it a couple of years ago but now I think I want something less industrial-looking.


----------



## xiaomianbao

http://giftatelier.com/media/catalo...twoood_blue_hollywood_zip_around_wallet_m.jpg
http://giftatelier.com/media/catalo...woood_blue_hollywood_zip_around_wallet_m1.jpg


Found these images on Google, so it's not my exact wallet, but it's the same model. It's a Vivienne Westwood Hollywood Zip-Around in blue. I got it on sale on Zappos Couture, and even though every single bag (and everything else, for that matter) I own is black, I don't mind how electric blue it is.

My only complaints are its bulkiness (too big for my smaller bags, but I guess that's the case with most zip-arounds), that the card slots are just a little bit too small (is this a Europe v. America thing??) and how the material wears over time. It's made of this crazy leather that's coated with teeny tiny glittery clear plastic beads, giving a texture almost like shagreen. It looked totally awesome at first, but now that it's been floating around in my bag for a year, it's worn down a lot on the edges, and it's impossible to clean. If anyone has any tips on how to clean this thing, please let me know! 

Other than that, it's really unique looking, and has plenty of room for all the useless crap I inevitably keep in my wallet, and overall I really love it.

(Also, this is my first post on this forum. Hurray!)


----------



## Esquared72

MJ Zip Clutch. No matter how often I change around, I always come back to this one.


----------



## London 411

Everyone's wallets are so beautiful!

I saved up for a long time and bought myself a LV Insolite Organizer wallet. I have been using it religiously since the day I bought it....almost a year now.

I just LVOE it!! It has everything in it I need so I can grab it out of my bag and go. It is such a lovely clutch when I don't want to carry a purse around. It has yet to show any signs of wear. I was so worried, before I purchased it, that I would spend a lot of money on a wallet and then just keep switching it out with my other wallets. I haven't even considered switching to another one of my wallets...not once!

This isn't the best picture....but here she is!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Louis Vuitton Suhali Compact wallet


----------



## Freckles1

LV Virtuose wallet in navy
I love it


----------



## Tk102

I have an MK Bedford wallet... got it at a really good price since I'm the MK rep at a department store!


----------



## Esquared72

Coach Medium Madison in persimmon


----------



## astrphysicist

Hi everyone! (:

So I headed down last weekend to Prada to have a look and feel at the Prada Saffiano Continental Wallet in Nero, and fell in love with it! But I worry that long term usage of the snap buttons might alter the leather, causing it to curl/bend a little at the sides with constant usage. I was just wondering for those of you whom has this wallet for months or years, how is it holding up for you? Does the wallet change it's shape due to the snap buttons?

Much thanks in advance and apologies if it's irrelevant to this thread!


----------



## ralewi

I use wristlets as wallets
MK


----------



## princess_xoxo

Louis Vuitton Vernis Wallet that I scored on eBay a month or two ago. 

I Love It!


----------



## BarbAga

LV zippy organizer, and josephine.  I like to split up my things.


----------



## cyanidestyling

I switch between a red Fendi WOC, a Miu Miu zippy, and a Tory Burch compact wallet


----------



## VelvetKandy

Damier Ebene Sarah .... She's my fave


----------



## Babskidoodles

I have a black Prada long wallet in saffiano leather. I chose black because it matches with whatever bag I use. Plus its simple design helps me not get tired of it  I forgot what it is called but it has buttons to close it, a zipper compartment and a cardholder with a chain.


----------



## Babskidoodles

astrphysicist said:


> Hi everyone! (:
> 
> So I headed down last weekend to Prada to have a look and feel at the Prada Saffiano Continental Wallet in Nero, and fell in love with it! But I worry that long term usage of the snap buttons might alter the leather, causing it to curl/bend a little at the sides with constant usage. I was just wondering for those of you whom has this wallet for months or years, how is it holding up for you? Does the wallet change it's shape due to the snap buttons?
> 
> Much thanks in advance and apologies if it's irrelevant to this thread!


I have the exact same wallet! Altho mine has that zipper compartment inside and the cardholder with a chain so it is thicker. It holds up really well I've been using mine for 9 months now and is still in excellent condition. I just don't keep much coins inside, I transfer them to my Maison Martin Margiela coin purse to preserve the wallet


----------



## astrphysicist

Babskidoodles said:


> I have the exact same wallet! Altho mine has that zipper compartment inside and the cardholder with a chain so it is thicker. It holds up really well I've been using mine for 9 months now and is still in excellent condition. I just don't keep much coins inside, I transfer them to my Maison Martin Margiela coin purse to preserve the wallet



Ah thank you! (:

I've just gotten mine today! Really excited to use it! Mine has a zipper compartment inside as well but it doesn't come with the cardholder with chain.


----------



## Babskidoodles

astrphysicist said:


> Ah thank you! (:
> 
> I've just gotten mine today! Really excited to use it! Mine has a zipper compartment inside as well but it doesn't come with the cardholder with chain.


good job for getting that! I swear you will not regret it


----------



## sthrncin

Just got this pretty malachite LP Dylan today. So soft and smushy.


----------



## tolliv

Valextra. The best wallet I have ever purchased.


----------



## aquafina

Celine bi-color wallet


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes dogon which I have for several years


----------



## Minkette

Balenciaga Deep Violet wallet


----------



## hlia

RM and Kate Spade. Compact wallet.


----------



## cyanidestyling

Fendi WOC


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LV Zippy


----------



## plumed

tua08366 said:


> LV Zippy


I alternate between two wallets: a beautiful purple "saffiano" Bally that folds in thirds, so is compact and especially good in small bags; and a men's Etro wallet, with the brown paisley on the outside and an electric blue on the inside. With that, I use a separate coin purse.


----------



## BPC

My newest Salvatore Ferragamo wallet.


----------



## msd_bags

Tory Burch T-Lux Embossed Zip Around in Black.


----------



## bakeacookie

LV ZCP in my Chanel today


----------



## Esquared72

Halogen Zip Around Wallet - purchased at the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale. 

Love the detachable piece!


----------



## amrx87

Lv sarah. My hubby got it for me in july 2012


----------



## Felifashion

This is my first post! Yesterday I got this magneta DKNY travel card holder in saffiano leather. It can also hold notes. My first low tier purse purchase. It has 7 slots so will be very handy! Purchased from House Of Fraser, UK.


----------



## ralewi

MK wristlet wth keypouch(use as card case).  I like to use wristlets as my wallets.


----------



## Amazona

Felifashion said:


> This is my first post! Yesterday I got this magneta DKNY travel card holder in saffiano leather.



Welcome to the forum!  Really gorgeous DKNY, I love their saffiano pieces and have been wanting one for ages.

In my bag lives a fuchsia Lauren Ralph Lauren Tate Tech wallet which I'm loving very much. I use the phone slot as a place to keep my bills (5 and 10 fit in unfolded), receipts, vouchers, meds etc. Such a great size and a lovely color that gets people's attention!


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade Lacey wallet


----------



## Felifashion

Amazona said:


> Welcome to the forum!  Really gorgeous DKNY, I love their saffiano pieces and have been wanting one for ages.
> 
> In my bag lives a fuchsia Lauren Ralph Lauren Tate Tech wallet which I'm loving very much. I use the phone slot as a place to keep my bills (5 and 10 fit in unfolded), receipts, vouchers, meds etc. Such a great size and a lovely color that gets people's attention!



Thank you!! It feels really sturdy and I got it for a really good price. You should invest in one  I love RLL wallets, so chic. Don't you love the Lauren Ralph Lauren handbags as well? I was looking at the mini double zip tote today in saffiano leather. Feels soooo beautiful and so well made.


----------



## Amazona

Felifashion said:


> Thank you!! It feels really sturdy and I got it for a really good price. You should invest in one  I love RLL wallets, so chic. Don't you love the Lauren Ralph Lauren handbags as well? I was looking at the mini double zip tote today in saffiano leather. Feels soooo beautiful and so well made.



Everything by RL is so pretty - so the temptation for a bag is strong - and I think it won't be long until I get myself some DKNY as well. Probably saffiano since it really is so durable. That very shade of salmon pink your card case is, is TDF and veery summery!


----------



## Felifashion

Amazona said:


> Everything by RL is so pretty - so the temptation for a bag is strong - and I think it won't be long until I get myself some DKNY as well. Probably saffiano since it really is so durable. That very shade of salmon pink your card case is, is TDF and veery summery!




Aww  You have to let me know what your next purchase is!


----------



## handbag*girl

Has anyone seen the Coco or the Cleo?


----------



## HoneyPieII

Mulberry Bow French Purse&#128522;


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

LV Emilie in the original Damier Ebene print or sometimes I use my LV Multicolore Noir Pochette Cles with Grenat interior for those quick grab and go.


----------



## Bonitacherry

My curieuse wallet! &#128149;


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

Prada Saffiano in like a hot pink color


----------



## Esquared72

KS Stacy


----------



## KayuuKathey

Vera Bradley Alpine Black Quilt Wallet


----------



## elvisfan4life

My newest cutie..mulberry domed rivet with matching coin purse


----------



## CoriEllings

I am using tray purse wallet, in this wallet the first popper provide three card slots and a pocket for bank notes.opposite the second popper provide expandable co in purse that stays flat when it is empty. truly a piece of origami in leather. small but totally organized.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Changed back to my black Coach Julia ziparound pebbled leather wallet. I miss using a zippy and it carries a ton. I unloaded the contents of my LV Emilie DE into it and that old Coach wallet of mine still has space for more "crap"!  And oh, the zipper still glides super smoothly after all these years!


----------



## Classic Chic

trusty LV brazza for daily use, and vernis ZCP if I'm carrying a small bag.


----------



## KaseyHK

Jonathan Adler Greek Key Continental Wallet (blue)


----------



## babysunshine

An emook purse from Jill Stuart in pink.


----------



## twdavis

Ted Baker zip around. It has held up very well to my daily use for the last 3 years!


----------



## drspock7

LV Clemence zippy wallet with piment interior


----------



## twdavis

View attachment 2728501

Ted Baker zip around. It has held up very well to my daily use for the last 3 years!


----------



## SBundles17

LV Sarah in black epi. I love not worrying about scratches.


----------



## ralewi

Just using my MK card case today.


----------



## sthrncin

Got my LP scotch


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs


----------



## ohmyraindear

My last wallet was mistakenly thrown out in the trash at work! Fortunately, I found the most amazing replacement in an orange Coach Soft Wallet.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Juicy Couture Long Wallet. This is old.....and my only JC piece.


----------



## elisian

twdavis said:


> View attachment 2728501
> 
> Ted Baker zip around. It has held up very well to my daily use for the last 3 years!



That's 3 years old?! It looks gorgeous! 

Wish my Kate Spade were nearly as nice, 18 months after purchase...


----------



## SweetP101

I always use my Wang Fumo. So many zipped compartments. A bit of edge. Lovely leather:

http://www.alexanderwang.com/gb/sho...o-continental-in-supernova_cod46371048fd.html


----------



## Tlcsuccess

So happy to finally decide and purchase the Louis Vuitton Vernis French Wallet in Amarante to use with my Chanel lambskin double flap. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Addicted to Chanel


----------



## IzzeyAnn

I have no idea what the name of it is but it's a pink Dooney and Burke zip wallet that fits the cell phone inside with a hand strap.


----------



## electrikdreams

Celine classic box bag with Launer wallet!


----------



## nyshopaholic

My new Louis Vuitton Clemence wallet in Fuchsia purchased in Paris


----------



## MissFrosty

Ferragamo continental wallet in bright blue


----------



## seton

longchamp


----------



## pandorabox

My Ted Baker. She is new. In love!!!


----------



## Venessa84

GingerSnap527 said:


> Juicy Couture Long Wallet. This is old.....and my only JC piece.
> 
> View attachment 2797500
> View attachment 2797501
> View attachment 2797502


I have the same exact wallet.  Haven't used it in years but it is very cute.


----------



## CornishMon

LV Mono Josephine


----------



## scairo

Nearly always carry this Chanel camellia wallet in black lambskin. I only have two designer wallets (the other is an LV Insolite) but this one is such a beauty and is holding up really well.


----------



## cupcakegirl

This one.


----------



## OtakuMom

I can't post the pic right now, but I have a Coach signature wallet that I got for 1/2 off at our local outlet Veteran's Day weekend.  I love it because I can pack a lot into it and it doesn't bulge like most of my other wallets in the past have, and it has 2 separate compartments so I can put personal money into one pocket and payment money into another one so I don't forget.


----------



## seton

Bv


----------



## rosewang924

I love my Ferragamo wallet, is about 10 years old.


----------



## chopsuey11

pandorabox said:


> My Ted Baker. She is new. In love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808169
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808170
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808171
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808172


This is gorgeous! I could never get something like this though, would never have the heart to actually use it (i'm pretty rough with my wallets)


----------



## lalabaggy

I just got a cheap Latico small ,square, boxy type wristlet. I paid 19.99 at TJ MAxx so I not worried if it gets a little worn..it is leather so I am expecting scratches at some point....


----------



## Stansy

I am using a light pink Ferragamo that matches my Mandarina Duck bag perfectly &#128515;


----------



## inlovewbags

Josephine..


----------



## chopsuey11

I just started using a cheap wallet from a local boutique and have been impressed so far. It was inexpensive enough that I don't mind throwing it around, yet well made enough to withstand my abuse. The design is so clean and streamlined, it even comes with a detachable card holder! Never thought my favourite wallet would be from a small boutique, but I guess that's where the true treasures hide.


----------



## justwatchin

pandorabox said:


> My Ted Baker. She is new. In love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808169
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808170
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808171
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808172



Love this!


----------



## babysunshine

Chloe paraty wallet since this half of the year.


----------



## MrGoyard

LV ZCP in Monogram


----------



## lenarmc

I don't carry a wallet, but I have a metallic, rose gold card case from Michael Kors.  Got it for a steal at the outlet, and it is perfect for my small handbag obsession.


----------



## pandorabox

justwatchin said:


> Love this!


Thank you. I really love this wallet! Been using it everyday. My fav so far.


----------



## aebee

A Prada envelope wallet - it gets the job done


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Celine snap (bright blue) wallet.  Looks like this: http://www.celineminiluggage2014.com/images/celine04.jpg


----------



## uhpharm01

Bonitacherry said:


> View attachment 2705773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My curieuse wallet! &#128149;



That's pretty. What color is your wallet?


----------



## joankate

Just got a Saffiano leather wallet from Furla as a Christmas gift from my boyfriend &#10084;&#65039;

I like that it has a lot of card slots and my iphone fits inside. And that color!&#10084;&#65039; 






http://i57.tinypic.com/vq38mx.jpg


----------



## joankate

pandorabox said:


> My Ted Baker. She is new. In love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808169
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808170
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808171
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808172



What a beauty!


----------



## Moonstarr

I have been using a Kate Spade Wellesley zip wallet in lime green. That wallet wears like iron! Seriously, after about a year you can hardly see any wear. I just recently bought another one in hot pink!


----------



## Rouge H

At the moment, a bright red vintage Cole Haan wallet that I have had for years. It comes out during the holidays.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Moonstarr said:


> I have been using a Kate Spade Wellesley zip wallet in lime green. That wallet wears like iron! Seriously, after about a year you can hardly see any wear. I just recently bought another one in hot pink!



I have a lime green foldover and it's one of my fave wallets. They are indestructible. I've had mine for years and it still looks new.


----------



## justwatchin

joankate said:


> Just got a Saffiano leather wallet from Furla as a Christmas gift from my boyfriend &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> I like that it has a lot of card slots and my iphone fits inside. And that color!&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i57.tinypic.com/vq38mx.jpg



Gorgeous!


----------



## ap.

Valextra. 

But I'm planning to switch it out to Bottega Veneta.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Goyard card holder


----------



## melvel

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 2649819
> 
> 
> Miu Miu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649820



OMG I think I need that pink Miu Miu wallet in my life!


----------



## Jenniedel

This scrumptious red &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## joankate

^nice! Love that shade of Red


----------



## Lilyblue

Jenniedel said:


> This scrumptious red &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839646


 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Samantha S

LV zippy wallet in mono. I like it a lot coz it holds tons and wear well.


----------



## ladit

I'm using a Marc Jacobs wristlet as a wallet now. Thinking of getting a Rebecca Minkoff quilted Ava to replace it.


----------



## luvpandas8

Been using my new baby. Gift from hubby.


----------



## Jenniedel

joankate said:


> ^nice! Love that shade of Red



Thanks, really loving it! 



Lilyblue said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Kaun2013

This is my boy bifold wallet.


----------



## Pjsproul

I love the simplicity of this wallet and the soft leather I don't like my wallet to be full of cards so just have the essentials, carry the others separately .....


----------



## Origins

My ever reliable bottega veneta &#128521;


----------



## tinybutterfly

I can't remember if I have posted on this thread before or not. 

I have four wallets, three Coach ( red leather, black leather and navy multi-signature canvas) and one LV ( mono.) 

I MADE myself use my Coach Madison ( very lovely) in black leather for about three months or so? Just a couple of days ago I switched back into my LV Sarah in Mono. 

I LOVE the Sarah. It is my favorite wallet and I really should sell my other three wallets. The Coach wallets I have are really nice and I like them, but the ones I have open up all the way ( a tri-fold?) and I prefer a more accordion style opening, which the Sarah has.

I really need to learn to post pictures here.


----------



## baglover1973

today is my surprise maraschino kate spade lacey wallet.


----------



## bbhad96

My perfect purple Gucci wallet! Love this wallet. It's such a perfect style!


----------



## lee_dya

luvpandas8 said:


> Been using my new baby. Gift from hubby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856844



Love your wallet!!! Congratz!


----------



## StylishMD

My Prada wallet! The red makes me happy and also it's easier to find in my purse.  Most of all it coordinates with any purse I choose to carry for the day


----------



## Origins

Nice color. They say red is a lucky for wallets.


----------



## JadaStormy

Origins said:


> Nice color. They say red is a lucky for wallets.


Aww, really? Where is that from? I sold my red wallet and I loved it. I have no clue why I did that. If it's lucky maybe I need a new red wallet!


----------



## rdgldy

luvpandas8 said:


> Been using my new baby. Gift from hubby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856844


Love!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Kaun2013 said:


> This is my boy bifold wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2857948
> View attachment 2857949


beautiful~


----------



## rdgldy

bbhad96 said:


> View attachment 2858704
> View attachment 2858705
> 
> 
> My perfect purple Gucci wallet! Love this wallet. It's such a perfect style!


I adore purple.  What a pretty wallet.


----------



## bbhad96

rdgldy said:


> I adore purple.  What a pretty wallet.




Thank you!! Me too. Purple is my favorite color.


----------



## cyanidestyling

I'm using a Miu Miu crocodile continental wallet.


----------



## Venessa84

Still using my Ferragamo zip around...best wallet I've ever had.


----------



## Venessa84

bbhad96 said:


> View attachment 2858704
> View attachment 2858705
> 
> 
> My perfect purple Gucci wallet! Love this wallet. It's such a perfect style!


I've never seen Gs like this used by Gucci.  The purple is very pretty.


----------



## bbhad96

Venessa84 said:


> I've never seen Gs like this used by Gucci.  The purple is very pretty.




I had not seen the Gs like this either, until I saw the wallet! Purchased it at a Gucci boutique in Saks, I think about two years ago. Was in the Gucci boutique the other day and the SA was admiring it, saying, "We don't make them like that anymore." Makes it even more special!


----------



## Venessa84

bbhad96 said:


> I had not seen the Gs like this either, until I saw the wallet! Purchased it at a Gucci boutique in Saks, I think about two years ago. Was in the Gucci boutique the other day and the SA was admiring it, saying, "We don't make them like that anymore." Makes it even more special!



Agreed!!


----------



## Apelila

I always match my wallet and my bag I think It's one of my petpeeve so here are my Burberry Haymarket.


----------



## Origins

JadaStormy said:


> Aww, really? Where is that from? I sold my red wallet and I loved it. I have no clue why I did that. If it's lucky maybe I need a new red wallet!


I read it somewhere about feng shui. My wallet is not red though


----------



## laprofff

My Josephine wallet!


----------



## pink2185

I'm using a Burberry Haymarket wallet, but I find that I reach for my Burberry Haymarket card case when I'm feeling lazy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

My old small Coach... Waverly trouble is she is getting worn but i tried to get another wallet(got one by fossil, we are not friends, so i went back to this one...)

  I like it's size and all the pockets to stick stuff. i have a sooo many cards for things, i am still ISO of a newer model.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

laprofff said:


> View attachment 2861583
> View attachment 2861584
> 
> My Josephine wallet!


love it so pretty is that fuchsia or red


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

Alexander Wang black croc embossed leather Prisma wallet (removable strap not pictured), and AW black leather Prisma card holder:




IG: thelogicof_luv


----------



## tinefortes

emilie wallet in fuschia


----------



## Glitter_pixie

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> Alexander Wang black croc embossed leather Prisma wallet (removable strap not pictured), and AW black leather Prisma card holder:
> View attachment 2862057
> 
> 
> 
> IG: thelogicof_luv



These are just too cool for words!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Last year, I used my purple glitter Tory Burch the entire 2014. This year, I plan to change out my wallets 4 times a year.

So out with the old (Tory Burch) and in with the new (Kate Spade).




Here's a peek inside:


----------



## allyloupuppy

laprofff said:


> View attachment 2861583
> View attachment 2861584
> 
> My Josephine wallet!



Epi leather is amazing!! This color is very pretty


----------



## Funbags1025

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Celine snap (bright blue) wallet.  Looks like this: http://www.celineminiluggage2014.com/images/celine04.jpg




Absolutely stunning!


----------



## allyloupuppy

My Burberry's


----------



## Cookie02128

I'm using the Large Michael Kors Zip Around Wallet.


----------



## Amazona

After 5 mths of mini wallets I switched to my new Modalu Pippa Large wallet a couple of weeks ago - loving it!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LV Epi Zippy Compact wallet


----------



## aisabella

LV mono zippy wallet is my go-to. I have a few different ones to change it up if I feel the need. The zippy doesn't fit so well when I use my RM MAC. But I always come back to my zippy! So many compartments for me to stuff with things!


----------



## frzsri

After 7 years of loyal service, decided my BV Continental Long Wallet deserves a spa makeover. Since that is going to take 3 months, need a new wallet in the mean time. 
DH gave me this Vernis Zip Around Wallet in Pomme Amour as our 18th first date anniversary present. Adore it!!


----------



## amadea88

My LV Alexandra


----------



## Esquared72

Tory Burch Perforated Robinson Wallet
View attachment 2939332


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

frzsri said:


> After 7 years of loyal service, decided my BV Continental Long Wallet deserves a spa makeover. Since that is going to take 3 months, need a new wallet in the mean time.
> DH gave me this Vernis Zip Around Wallet in Pomme Amour as our 18th first date anniversary present. Adore it!!
> 
> View attachment 2938961


Beautiful!! I love this wallet


----------



## zestylemons

I'm currently in love with my large zip-around purse in black from DKNY. I got it on sale from John Lewis and I use it all the time. Perfect size for all my bits and pieces lol. I would LOVE a LV purse at some point in the future though


----------



## Amazona

Okay, it took me about 2 weeks to get tired of carrying a large wallet - I'm back to my tiny E. Eriksson black leather mini and VERY happy with the reduced weight&size of my handbag!


----------



## lenarmc

As much as I love my card case, it was stuffed. So, I bought this sunny wallet yesterday at the Macy's sale.


----------



## xinhbg

HESTER VAN EEGHAN, cutest ever, and only take a little space... I love it.


----------



## justwatchin

lenarmc said:


> As much as I love my card case, it was stuffed. So, I bought this sunny wallet yesterday at the Macy's sale.



Love the yellow!


----------



## pandorabox

allyloupuppy said:


> My Burberry's




Love those!!!


----------



## South Beach

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Celine snap (bright blue) wallet.  Looks like this: http://www.celineminiluggage2014.com/images/celine04.jpg




Love this wallet! Can you tell me how you like it? Also, may I ask where you purchased? Strongly considering - TIA!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

South Beach said:


> Love this wallet! Can you tell me how you like it? Also, may I ask where you purchased? Strongly considering - TIA!


I'm a absolute fan.  I've had it for months now and I've had no issues with it.  The zipper glides and the snaps both work well.  It has two sections for bills and lots of room for cards.  The middle section I use for change.  I never overstuff my wallet.  The blue still looks bright and lovely.  I've seen it in orange and black also.  I purchased it in the United Kingdom at a place called Cruise Clothing but I've seen the wallet in places like Neiman Marcus.


----------



## South Beach

Thank you so much!!! Continue to enjoy your beautiful wallet. Best - SB


----------



## remainsilly

Changes, depending upon bag (guilty of the matchy-matchy syndrome  ).
Currently, campomaggi leather studded trifold wallet.
Web pic found to show interior: http://img5.fpassets.com/is/image/FreePeople/32323933_020_e?$detail-item$

Folds to keep cards secure, but coins slip from back snap compartment--so carry additional zippered coin purse.


----------



## Bferrick

Kate Spade wallet that easily transforms into a wristlet. It's in a soft green so I've used it for every season!


----------



## seton

tod's


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

seton said:


> tod's


very pretty color!


----------



## Myblackbag

Fossil


----------



## Fede13

Nina Ricci dark red wallet...It was a present of almost 8 years ago, but I am still using it. I like its rectangular shape and the golden details...and it is still beautiful


----------



## mtstmichel

xinhbg said:


> HESTER VAN EEGHAN, cutest ever, and only take a little space... I love it.



That's a really neat wallet. Love the classic black but inside it has all sorts of fun colors. Nice!


----------



## Venessa84

LV Emile that I've fallen in love with...


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Black comme des garcon club embossed zip around wallet with balenciaga red chevre cp


----------



## justwatchin

seton said:


> tod's



Beautiful! Nothing like that color!


----------



## justwatchin

My older but much loved Mulberry in Oak.


----------



## aleksandras

Currently I carry Chanel cardholder and some Marc by Marc Jacobs pouch for coins and stuff. I rarely have any cash with me and usually I only have my cardholder with me. I haven't owned an actual wallet in years.


----------



## seton

justwatchin said:


> My older but much loved Mulberry in Oak.



Still looks great! a classic!




tua said:


> very pretty color!







justwatchin said:


> Beautiful! Nothing like that color!



TY Both!



I used my yellow Longchamp wallet yesterday for Easter.


----------



## frzsri

tua said:


> Beautiful!! I love this wallet



Thanks, so do I





seton said:


> I used my yellow Longchamp wallet yesterday for Easter.



Love that lemon pouch. Who's it by?


----------



## Nanciii

Fits perfect in my smaller bags~!


----------



## uhpharm01

Bonitacherry said:


> View attachment 2705773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My curieuse wallet! &#128149;



&#128525; I just love this wallet


----------



## justwatchin

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 2953924
> 
> 
> Fits perfect in my smaller bags~!



So cute!


----------



## Froydis

Mulberry dome rivet in black glossy goat leather


----------



## remainsilly

Froydis said:


> Mulberry dome rivet in black glossy goat leather



Love the glossy goat--black looks especially classy, imo. Enjoy.


----------



## srslyjk

My red Bal Money and Alexander Wang prisma coin pouch for cards.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Switched into this lovely, today - she's one of my faves!


----------



## TraGiv

Nanciii said:


> View attachment 2953924
> 
> 
> Fits perfect in my smaller bags~!




Is that the zippy coin purse?


----------



## Nanciii

TraGiv said:


> Is that the zippy coin purse?




Yes~!


----------



## Bagloverholic

Using MK essential zip wallet for a long time now as it fits all my cards, mobile and cash, plus when I change to smaller bags it still fits well xx loving it


----------



## coleigh

Chanel wallet


----------



## fibevo

LV Clemence Wallet in Mono with the Mimosa interior - love love love it!!


----------



## love purse 90

Mine is juicy couture wallet


----------



## classybags4ever

It used to be Prada now it is a Tory Burch wristlet.


----------



## FashionBagsLola

My Mulberry Tree Continental Wallet in Natural Oak  Love it! My boyfriend bought me it for my birthday


----------



## Penelope G

A small, simple black Fossil Coin purse!


----------



## Donna3693

I like wallets from fossil! It's great


----------



## TheGoofyCat

Mine is a Mulberry continental wallet in Oak.


----------



## FashionBagsLola

Snap!  I love mine x


----------



## Frugalfinds

A navy Gucci guccisma (sp?).  I purchased it on a whim as I generally stay away from monograms.  I have had it for almost a year and it looks brand new.  I am incredibly impressed by the leather especially since it gets banged about in my bag.


----------



## sthrncin

Not really a wallet but a card/money holder. Saddleback Leather[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## DesiChic

TORY BURCH
Amanda Zip Wallet in Red


----------



## Apelila

I like matching my bag to my wallet since it's one of my pet peeve and makes my life easier when changing bags/purse and I love SLG's it's my favorite I think because they are so cute, but here are the wallets,coin purse,card holder,etc. that works for me


----------



## Violet Bleu

My baby BV wallet!


----------



## s3raph1nas

This Saint Laurent card holder is my current wallet. It's so well made - I love it.


----------



## fibbi

Love my prada wallet.  It's small yet it can hold SO MUCH!


----------



## lyseiki8

Apelila said:


> I like matching my bag to my wallet since it's one of my pet peeve and makes my life easier when changing bags/purse and I love SLG's it's my favorite I think because they are so cute, but here are the wallets,coin purse,card holder,etc. that works for me


That is a nice collection !


----------



## Miss Meow

Louis Vuitton Monogram/Fuschia Clemence


----------



## pandorabox

Violet Bleu said:


> My baby BV wallet!




How do you like it?


----------



## Violet Bleu

pandorabox said:


> How do you like it?



I love it! It holds everything that I need. I can fit all of my cards and even some cash. For me, it is the perfect size for a wallet. Here's another picture for size reference.


----------



## pandorabox

Violet Bleu said:


> I love it! It holds everything that I need. I can fit all of my cards and even some cash. For me, it is the perfect size for a wallet. Here's another picture for size reference.




It's. So. Pretty. I. Want. One. Need. One. Lol. Thank you!!! I love to carry small bags or med bags but I don't carry a lot and often try to keep scaling down. Thanks for the pic! Such a pretty color. And that zipper is cool!


----------



## Violet Bleu

pandorabox said:


> It's. So. Pretty. I. Want. One. Need. One. Lol. Thank you!!! I love to carry small bags or med bags but I don't carry a lot and often try to keep scaling down. Thanks for the pic! Such a pretty color. And that zipper is cool!



Thank you! You should get one! I carry small bags as well, so it is the perfect size. Sometimes, I even carry it around by itself. For being so small, it gets a lot of attention. Lol. Just find one in a really pretty color, and you will love it as much as I do!


----------



## BlueCherry

Violet Bleu said:


> My baby BV wallet!




This is really gorgeous and a great colour - could I see an interior pic please?


----------



## nyshopaholic

miss meow said:


> louis vuitton monogram/fuschia clemence




+ 1


----------



## Violet Bleu

BigCherry said:


> This is really gorgeous and a great colour - could I see an interior pic please?



Sure. I have it stuffed full! It has three compartments for reference.


----------



## Bellehaven

Currently, LV Mono Insolite in Rubis. Loves that it opens fully and lays flat. Coveting: Zippy Compact for the same reason but it's smaller.


----------



## BlueCherry

Violet Bleu said:


> Sure. I have it stuffed full! It has three compartments for reference.




Thank you. I really like it and the compartments look equally divided so all very useful. Must take a look at one now [emoji12]


----------



## Violet Bleu

BigCherry said:


> Thank you. I really like it and the compartments look equally divided so all very useful. Must take a look at one now [emoji12]



You're welcome! Have fun picking a color! It is the best part!


----------



## sthrncin

Just got this big gorgeous beauty. Saddleback leather wallet. Smells so good!


----------



## pandorabox

sthrncin said:


> Just got this big gorgeous beauty. Saddleback leather wallet. Smells so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984181




Very pretty. Saddleback I have heard makes awesome leather.


----------



## Apelila

lyseiki8 said:


> That is a nice collection !


Thank you&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mimi22

The LV Josephine wallet!


----------



## pandorabox

sthrncin said:


> Not really a wallet but a card/money holder. Saddleback Leather[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978746




How do you like it?


----------



## sthrncin

pandorabox said:


> How do you like it?


I love it! It is so convenient when I just want to run out with my cc and license and small things and I don't want to carry a purse with me. I love their leather, it is so thick.


----------



## iheart24

My insolite organizer wallet


----------



## Serenamore

Prada bow zip continental wallet


----------



## kai_valentina

s3raph1nas said:


> This Saint Laurent card holder is my current wallet. It's so well made - I love it.



Is this grained to smooth leather? How is it holding up? I am planning to buy this card holder as well but I don't know which leather to go for.


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ New Q Zippy Wallet in Cardamom 
View attachment 3006929

View attachment 3006930


----------



## s3raph1nas

y.yin said:


> Is this grained to smooth leather? How is it holding up? I am planning to buy this card holder as well but I don't know which leather to go for.



It's in the smooth leather. (I didn't know this comes in the grained leather too..?) 
It's been holding up pretty well! It's got a few minor scratches, but considering how much I've thrown it around I'm impressed


----------



## kai_valentina

s3raph1nas said:


> It's in the smooth leather. (I didn't know this comes in the grained leather too..?)
> It's been holding up pretty well! It's got a few minor scratches, but considering how much I've thrown it around I'm impressed



Thanks for your reply! I do like the gold hardware on the smooth leather ones, but was worried that it is not that durable. I think I will be getting one in smooth leather now


----------



## debssx3

My Burberry wallet my bf got me for our anniversary 5 years ago. It has sentimental
value, I don't think I'll be replacing it anytime soon. [emoji1] 

And my Kate Spade card wallet for when I'm using smaller bags or don't need my big wallet.


----------



## seton

Longchamp Pliage Heritage in Coral
Tods card


----------



## Sparkletastic

I change purses everyday to coordinate with my outfit but for some reason, I can't stand to change my wallet. And while I see value in spending good money on a handbag, I can't bring myself to spend money on a wallet.  Inconsistent. But it is what it is. 

So I only use one. It's flat to fit my small purses. And it's a cheapo I picked up at ABC trading. It's a Kenneth Cole Reaction card holder. Oddly, I love it because it is small, functional and just goes away to nothing in my bag. It goes happily into every bag from Chanel to Kate Spade. 
I've had it for years and it's good as new. I was sure it would tear up in a month.


----------



## sthrncin

my Saddleback big wallet. I love this leather!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; and this color.


----------



## amadea88

LV Zippy Wallet


----------



## missaznpirate

right now - a cheapie little lesportsac nylon polka dot wallet! I got tired of zippers breaking on my more expensive leather wallets, so I'm just sticking with this for now.


----------



## batabatota

I am using the Koala wallet in monogram.


----------



## eggtartapproved

My Damier Graphite - it's a men's wallet but.. I think it's awesome for all my stuff!


----------



## volatilemolotov

Although I'm crazy about handbags, I'm not a wallet snob. Currently carrying my small Kate Spade wallet that I got for only $40!


----------



## myluvofbags

These three are my most used, depending on my bag size.   LV Sarah,  Gucci metallic soho and a small trifold tumi.


----------



## SCCM1

Currently I use the Goyard pouch that comes with the Goyard St. Louis tote as my wallet. It's so easy to just dump everything in there and it holds my iPhone in the back pocket quite easily. I have the Goyard Matignon wallet in red, although I don't use it as much because it is a little heavy for my liking.


----------



## Amazona

I got such a large amount of cash left over from our mini break that I decided to go from a little card wallet back to my lovely Lumi Sylvi trifold wallet. It's so slim and light, it feels like I'm carrying a small wallet when in fact Sylvi is is continental/trifold! You'd never think this baby is 2 yrs old and been used a lot, there are hardly any signs of wear on it. Love Lumi quality. 

Outside is pigskin


Inside is lambskin, durable and soft


A koala, just because


----------



## Bag Fetish

moved in today...


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lvuittonaddict

using my new quilted yen:


----------



## justwatchin

volatilemolotov said:


> Although I'm crazy about handbags, I'm not a wallet snob. Currently carrying my small Kate Spade wallet that I got for only $40!



Very cute and love the blue


----------



## cmeshop

LV monogram red insolite wallet.  I love it because its nicely compartmentalized with lots of room!


----------



## monsterabby

I always get a red wallet so it's easy to find inside my bag.


----------



## tatayap

Grown-up, big lady bags on the outside but still very much a teenager at heart with the wallet inside: Cath Kidston Royal Blue Spot Wallet


----------



## bakeacookie

Inside my Hermes Evelyne is my fuchsia LV zippy coin purse. My favorite type of small wallet ever.


----------



## flyback

BV continental


----------



## nasheenash

I am so in love with Sarah Wallet. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Amazona

tatayap said:


> Grown-up, big lady bags on the outside but still very much a teenager at heart with the wallet inside: Cath Kidston Royal Blue Spot Wallet



I'm so with you on this. I have a Cath Kidston wallet in Rainbow Rose (I think), but today I decided to dig up an old favorite - a Winnie the Pooh mini wallet from way back in the 90's! Gotta love a classic


----------



## Lilyblue

monsterabby said:


> I always get a red wallet so it's easy to find inside my bag.


I love red wallets too!  That's beautiful.


----------



## udalrike

My Liebeskind wallet:


----------



## yvimaus

I use the Louis Vuitton Insolite Wallet


----------



## casseyelsie

I own 2 wallets only. A long and compact Prada but I hardly use them. Probably once a year only lol. 

I prefer to use LV Cles, can't b bothered with switching wallet when I change from big bag to small bag. I feel secured with Cles that I can hooked on to my bag's D ring.


----------



## live for summer

A mono ZCW. I think it's the perfect size.


----------



## Milky caramel

my most used wallet


----------



## Amazona

OMG after  a major crisis (caused by a dinner w/ an old friend, her Gucci wallet and my canvas Winnie the Pooh wallet) I am not sporting a Rizzo croc embossed square zippy. I had actually forgotten that I just changed wallets to my nostalgic WtP piece and it was kinda like the fastest reflex ever for me to shove it back into my bag when I realised what I had just pulled out!


----------



## mialoveLV

Currently I'm using my LV Alexandra wallet in Damier Ebene print.. [emoji171]


----------



## EmmaPeel

My Alexander McQueen studded continental wallet.


----------



## deltalady

Gucci Swing Mini zip wallet


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch
View attachment 3023721


----------



## gazelle1991

Balenciaga giant continental zip wallet.


----------



## casseyelsie

eehlers said:


> Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch
> View attachment 3023721




That's so nice! With extra 2 pocket in front. I bet it's very convenient to stuff small items there.


----------



## Tedteddy0910

Currently using the Prada Saffiano Bow zip around wallet in peony pink. 

I'm looking for a good french purse style wallet that's a little more compact yet still roomy. Can anyone suggest some good ones that I can check out?


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

Current wallet. I like the look but it's still too big for me.


----------



## ilalovebags

My loyal oroton purse. Luv the outside zipper for easy access to cash


----------



## ilalovebags

Miss the pic


----------



## casseyelsie

ilalovebags said:


> Miss the pic
> View attachment 3026851




Interesting wallet, with zip outside. Is it practical?


----------



## ilalovebags

Yes..


----------



## inlovewbags

My trio.. &#128525;


----------



## BlueCherry

Dior mini zipped wallet


----------



## Esquared72

Ted Baker. Love this wallet - just ordered the light pink one from the Nordies sale to give me a little variety. [emoji7]
View attachment 3078887


----------



## emmijohanna

My beautiful Saint Laurent cardholder [emoji4]


----------



## SummerMango

My Gucci Wallet[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## allyloupuppy

Prada envelope wallet  (I believe called a document holder ) in my city calf galleria tote


----------



## allyloupuppy

Amazona said:


> I got such a large amount of cash left over from our mini break that I decided to go from a little card wallet back to my lovely Lumi Sylvi trifold wallet. It's so slim and light, it feels like I'm carrying a small wallet when in fact Sylvi is is continental/trifold! You'd never think this baby is 2 yrs old and been used a lot, there are hardly any signs of wear on it. Love Lumi quality.
> 
> Outside is pigskin
> View attachment 3013565
> 
> Inside is lambskin, durable and soft
> View attachment 3013566
> 
> A koala, just because
> View attachment 3013567



I downloaded the picture of the koala to my phone because it's so darn adorable


----------



## BDZ

*Prada Saffiano Leather Zip Wallet in Black*


----------



## amadea88

LV Alexandra


----------



## Amazona

allyloupuppy said:


> I downloaded the picture of the koala to my phone because it's so darn adorable



I know, it gets me in a good mood every time I see it!


----------



## Amazona




----------



## Odebdo

My favorite wallet...Mulberry zip wallet in dark brown...matches the brown handles of my Massaccesi cobalt Nubuck Soulmate midi back to perfection!


----------



## Doradoradora

Prada woc without chain


----------



## Amazona

Right now, a new to me Chloe Marcie small wallet. In loooove with this puppy!


----------



## coleigh

Ostrich wallet


----------



## Lmslvoe

I have this beauty,Curieuse Compact Wallet in Noir... Which I'm currently carrying in my speedy b 25


----------



## debssx3




----------



## estrella.bribie

A fendi vitello [emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## baglover1973

LV compact Adele and multicartes


----------



## Cherrycola666

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3122282




What is the name of this wallet? Is it the card holder?


----------



## debssx3

Cherrycola666 said:


> What is the name of this wallet? Is it the card holder?




Its the kate spade newbury lane petty grace. I believe its discontinued as I cant find it on the website. I got mine at the outlet.


----------



## theprincesslena

An old, metallic coin-purse from gap...carried in my celine mini luggage tote...feel I need to up my wallet game a little! [emoji13]


----------



## Shelby33

A cute relic wallet and a pink coaçh wallet I put my phone in.


----------



## Esquared72

Ferragamo accordion card case
View attachment 3125486


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

LV Navajo Twist.


----------



## tenKrat

Louis Vuitton Emilie wallet in Epi leather


----------



## celcea

I mostly use my LV Sarah wallet in amarante vernis leather. It actually was my first luxury goods purchase and I really love the color, depending on the light it can vary from red to dark brown/black.  

I also own a smaller LV wallet in damier ebene and only use it when I have a really small bag or for some reason need a really small wallet (which isn't that often..).


----------



## Pjsproul

emmijohanna said:


> View attachment 3090778
> 
> 
> My beautiful Saint Laurent cardholder [emoji4]




It's so perfect


----------



## e2icchelzc

A girl needs options!


----------



## e2icchelzc

But Prada saffiano us my usual go to


----------



## e2icchelzc

And the surprisingly sturdy vernis sarah!


----------



## babibarbie

I guess only me use Hello Kitty wallets LOL! But mine is handmade one with Hello kitty Liberty fabric!! I got so many compliments and oh my, isnt so cute????? I looove handmade items! They are too cute and unique!


----------



## babibarbie

My hello Kitty Liberty wallet checkbook, also handmade


----------



## skimilk

babibarbie said:


> I guess only me use Hello Kitty wallets LOL! But mine is handmade one with Hello kitty Liberty fabric!! I got so many compliments and oh my, isnt so cute????? I looove handmade items! They are too cute and unique!



I totally use HK wallets 
My regular wallet for the longest time was a Hello Kitty coin purse from Tokidoki!! I don't carry it much anymore (too worn) but if I can find it I will post pics.

For wallets I prefer to do something fun and whimsy rathet than designer, right now I am using a soft coin purse that looks like a slice of watermelon 
When it gets warmer I have a puppy face coin purse with "furry" bag that I will switch out to :doggie:


----------



## skimilk

tatayap said:


> Grown-up, big lady bags on the outside but still very much a teenager at heart with the wallet inside: Cath Kidston Royal Blue Spot Wallet



Am exactly the same way! Hahaha.

Realized I took a pic of the shelf before I got my silly watermelon wallet... mine is the one where it looks like a watermelon slice


----------



## babibarbie

skimilk said:


> I totally use HK wallets
> My regular wallet for the longest time was a Hello Kitty coin purse from Tokidoki!! I don't carry it much anymore (too worn) but if I can find it I will post pics.
> 
> For wallets I prefer to do something fun and whimsy rathet than designer, right now I am using a soft coin purse that looks like a slice of watermelon
> When it gets warmer I have a puppy face coin purse with "furry" bag that I will switch out to :doggie:



Yes!!!! Im the same way!!! I love get cute wallets more than designers ones! I have 2 designers leather ones but i like to use more the cute ones I have instead!  Right now im into HK Liberty stuff! They are not too childish! In 34 y/o so it still looks good lol I love tokidoki things! Inhad a HK tokidoki few years ago and it was super cute and soft!!!! But was too small so i ended ip selling it!


----------



## babibarbie

That watermelon coin wallet is too way cute &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## skimilk

babibarbie said:


> Yes!!!! Im the same way!!! I love get cute wallets more than designers ones! I have 2 designers leather ones but i like to use more the cute ones I have instead!  Right now im into HK Liberty stuff! They are not too childish! In 34 y/o so it still looks good lol I love tokidoki things! Inhad a HK tokidoki few years ago and it was super cute and soft!!!! But was too small so i ended ip selling it!



Yeah I also have designer wallets that my mother gifted (2 Ferragamo, 1 Chanel) but I never use either of them. Too big and stuffy for me! I want my wallet to bring a smile to my face every time I see it- also be able to throw it in a grocery bag, etc without worrying...

I love your HK Liberty collection! 
You said it's handmade right? Where did you get them?


----------



## babibarbie

skimilk said:


> Yeah I also have designer wallets that my mother gifted (2 Ferragamo, 1 Chanel) but I never use either of them. Too big and stuffy for me! I want my wallet to bring a smile to my face every time I see it- also be able to throw it in a grocery bag, etc without worrying...
> 
> I love your HK Liberty collection!
> You said it's handmade right? Where did you get them?



Thank you!!!&#9786;&#65039; I got them at etsy website!!! Actually i have to hunt sellers that would order the fabric for me as they are only sold in Japan! I got few sellers that was able to order the fabrics i want! So i have couple things here! Even card holders and tea wallets (which i use as tampon wallet &#128521 I will take a pic of what i hve here in my purse when i get home lol Nobody would guess that in my python embossed Mk purse I only have Hello Kitty and kawaii stuffs LOL &#128150;&#128525;


----------



## skimilk

babibarbie said:


> Thank you!!!&#9786;&#65039; I got them at etsy website!!! Actually i have to hunt sellers that would order the fabric for me as they are only sold in Japan! I got few sellers that was able to order the fabrics i want! So i have couple things here! Even card holders and tea wallets (which i use as tampon wallet &#128521 I will take a pic of what i hve here in my purse when i get home lol Nobody would guess that in my python embossed Mk purse I only have Hello Kitty and kawaii stuffs LOL &#128150;&#128525;



OMG. I actually posted a thread about handmade bags from Etsy as I have only discovered Etsy for real recently!!! I mean I knew *of* the website but I didn't realize how much fun and cool stuff all these vendors seem to have!! That is awesome that you were able to track down a vendor who specifically ordered the fabric for you- that makes your wallet totally unique! Lucky!!

I love shopping for silly, cute, whimsy, kawaii stuff whenever I travel to Asia- but now I can look at Etsy!!


----------



## babibarbie

skimilk said:


> OMG. I actually posted a thread about handmade bags from Etsy as I have only discovered Etsy for real recently!!! I mean I knew *of* the website but I didn't realize how much fun and cool stuff all these vendors seem to have!! That is awesome that you were able to track down a vendor who specifically ordered the fabric for you- that makes your wallet totally unique! Lucky!!
> 
> I love shopping for silly, cute, whimsy, kawaii stuff whenever I travel to Asia- but now I can look at Etsy!!




Etsy is sooo much fun! I drive my husband crazy with the amount of $$$ i spend in there LOL like i said, inlooove handmade things! They are very unique and nobody else will have the same than I have, and I love this idea!!! &#128516; if you love Hk like me, you will be crazy woth things infound there lol I will send a pic of what i hve in my purse now and you will think im 12 years old lol&#128521;&#128515;


----------



## babibarbie

This wallet os not hello kitty but i found it on etsy another day and loove it lol it's so soft and inlove the mushrooms &#128525;


----------



## casseyelsie

I stopped using my wallets ever since I bought smaller bags. Even my compact wallet is not small enough.  So this is what I considered as my wallet for now [emoji23] LV Empreinte Cles. Small Zipped compartment makes it more useful compared to my old Multicolor Cles I used previously.


----------



## seton

e2icchelzc said:


> A girl needs options!




love the Azap


----------



## pcil

I haven't used my full sz wallet lately. Using my Hermes Calvi everyday right now.


----------



## _purseaddict_

This Marc by Marc Jacob has been my companion for very long.


----------



## e2icchelzc

seton said:


> love the Azap



Dogon &#128522;


----------



## enayan

4purse said:


> Fendi Selleria Zip Wallet


hi there, i am getting a selleria wallet - how has it held up for you?


----------



## 4purse

enayan said:


> hi there, i am getting a selleria wallet - how has it held up for you?



Hi,  it's held up beautifully. Other than a little wear on the metal plate it doesn't show much wear. The corners and stitching are still in great condition as well. And the leather...it's still gorgeous!!!  Well worth the investment in my opinion. Enjoy your new wallet.


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs Little Sister wallet 
View attachment 3130800

View attachment 3130801


----------



## absolutanne

My rodtnes foldover wallet/clutch. The zip compartment is huge enough for my note 4!  Love love the clemence like leather. Buying one for my sister as a grad gift.


----------



## sthrncin

The beauty on the left Saddleback Leather


----------



## Nostagalia

Just bought a blue paradise Kelly wallet.......love it so much


----------



## StereLau

Somebody gave my mom this hermes wallet and she handed it over to me thinking it should be real but i think it's fake. It came w/ the box & all but somehow it smells fishy. Is there an authenticate this wallet thread? I used to carry a bonia wallet but felt it's too heavy then this but still feel i'll do better w/ a smaller one.. if this one's a fake definitely i'll go get another.


----------



## e2icchelzc

Michael Kors Collection Miranda continental wallet in black with ghw


----------



## euniqueD

Nostagalia said:


> View attachment 3140190
> 
> Just bought a blue paradise Kelly wallet.......love it so much




It's so pretty!


----------



## Venessa84

Chanel Zipped Pocket Wallet may just be the perfect wallet...


----------



## Elizshop

Venessa84 said:


> Chanel Zipped Pocket Wallet may just be the perfect wallet...




How much is this wallet?


----------



## Venessa84

elizshop said:


> how much is this wallet?



$900


----------



## Elizshop

Venessa84 said:


> $900




Thx


----------



## Esquared72

My new love...Prada 
View attachment 3146163

View attachment 3146164


----------



## Lilyblue

Venessa84 said:


> Chanel Zipped Pocket Wallet may just be the perfect wallet...


 
Ooh, that's a lovely wallet & lots of room for cards too.


----------



## serenityneow

I carry a Loewe Amazona in autumn gold during the summer, a Mulberry in black (glossy goat) during the winter, and a Gucci card case whenever I want to carry a mini bag or no bag at all.  I love all three [emoji4].


----------



## Amazona

DKNY saffiano mini card wallet in Aqua. A sample sale bargain, love


----------



## Shinymint

LV wallets are still the sturdiest of all. Been using the wallets for 8 years and still going strong


----------



## HotRedBag

I have a coach wallet in my bag


----------



## roshe

I use a Louis Vuitton 6 key holder as my "wallet". I have my debit and credit card & ID in there then I use a mini pochette to put the rest of my credit cards.


----------



## Amazona

Back to this beautiful thing.


----------



## StereLau

Finally get rid of the bulkier (fake?) Hermes wallet for this cute little flip leather wallet from a local brand Tekav. It even comes with a clasp button to keep it neat & not like a man wallet


----------



## Bag Fetish

Just moved out of my Michael kors Hamilton 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And into my coach slim wallet


----------



## nyeb2tosq

Out with the old, chanel large zip wallet in silver lambskin patent leather from cruise collection 2006 (right), in with the new, chanel bi-fold wallet in black caviar with gold hardware (left). &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Amazona

nyeb2tosq said:


> Out with the old, chanel large zip wallet in silver lambskin patent leather from cruise collection 2006 (right), in with the new, chanel bi-fold wallet in black caviar with gold hardware (left). &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;



2006?! Has the silver one been your only wallet? If it has, then the Chanel quality is crazyweird great and even better than I could ever have imagined...


----------



## aa12

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 2457644
> 
> Saint Laurent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



how are you enjoying this wallet? Do you like it more than the zip around version?


----------



## Jujuma

Shinymint said:


> View attachment 3155048
> 
> LV wallets are still the sturdiest of all. Been using the wallets for 8 years and still going strong




Is your bag the mini or large? Love the lining!


----------



## BlueCherry

Céline zip round wallet




Black interior and painted edges


----------



## justwatchin

BigCherry said:


> Céline zip round wallet
> 
> View attachment 3172247
> 
> 
> Black interior and painted edges
> 
> View attachment 3172249


Love this!


----------



## Amazona

Traveling with black Large Modalu Pippa in tow.


----------



## BlueCherry

justwatchin said:


> Love this!



Thanks


----------



## tolliv

BigCherry said:


> Céline zip round wallet
> 
> View attachment 3172247
> 
> 
> Black interior and painted edges
> 
> View attachment 3172249


I just purchased this wallet and I have to say, it is one of the best wallet purchases I have ever made. The color is amazing and the zipper is quite smooth.


----------



## BlueCherry

tolliv said:


> I just purchased this wallet and I have to say, it is one of the best wallet purchases I have ever made. The color is amazing and the zipper is quite smooth.




I'm a couple of weeks in and have to agree. It's so slim and its tall enough to slot any size bank notes behind the cards without them showing. The zipper is great and I love the way the pull folds into place on the coin section. It's my favourite wallet ever [emoji3]


----------



## nikki_baaby

My new gucci soho large wallet in nubuck leather &#10083;&#10083;&#10083;


----------



## Cloudburst2000

Right now, I  am carrying my LV Joey wallet in damier azur.


----------



## Shoeless

Munchkyn said:


> So in the other thread about wallets, I had mentioned that I recently bought a IF whipflash wallet.  Right now I am loving it but I am curious to know what wallet everyone else is using?  I want to purchase another versatile wallet but don't know what?


NOT PRETTY in any universe, but because I am (typically) more about function than fashion with my everyday tools, I use something called an "All-ett" - yeah dumb name, but I love it. It fits inside the largest compartment of my Butler Bag and it keeps a low profile even with a bunch of credit cards and other "card" type items inside it.


----------



## Anaaa91

I am carrying the Michael kors wristlet in grey [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LVk8

Epi Mandarin!!!!  Oh that color is so FUN! 

I'm currently using a LV Epi Cassis Zippy Organizer bc I travel for work & it's perfect since it has enough card slots, ample space for receipts & I can zip my iPhone in and carry it out as a clutch.

Plus Cassis is such a great LV Epi color - purple on the outside but pink leather on the inside


----------



## Coach Lover Too

HotRedBag said:


> I have a coach wallet in my bag



So do I! They make THE best wallets!


----------



## Esquared72

Anaaa91 said:


> I am carrying the Michael kors wristlet in grey [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190727



I'm using the same wristlet in Dark Dune.


----------



## freepockets

Fendi continental and a Gucci key pouch.


----------



## leoloo24

LV Emilie wallet monogram with fushia


----------



## Pursejoy9

Stella mccartney in black with silver details


----------



## shoppingbaglady

I have been using the Hermès Blue Togo Dogon Duo Wallet (PHW) for at least 5 years now. I absolutely love the big size, the roominess, the color. When I carry a small bag or a clutch, I use either a small fold over Chanel or a Prada change purse, both with a slit for bills and cards, and both in black.


----------



## tenKrat

Today, my Louis Vuitton black multicolor Monogram wallet is in my bag.


----------



## CrazyCool01

am carrying a new Black patent Miu miu wallet


----------



## Binkysmom

Usually my LV Sarah Leo wallet, but the past month, my smaller cobalt blue Tods.


----------



## allyloupuppy

CrazyCool01 said:


> am carrying a new Black patent Miu miu wallet



This is so pretty


----------



## missie1

Fendi card case


----------



## Christina.S

These two[emoji92][emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## Amazona

Today it's Rizzo and vintage Dior day!


----------



## helenhandbag

I carry either a Chanel black ziparound or a LV Empreinte long wallet


----------



## Greenpea1

Mine is a bright red Vivienne Westwood...I love it!


----------



## Louliu71

Mulberry Cara khaki camo purse


----------



## lenarmc

helenhandbag said:


> I carry either a Chanel black ziparound or a LV Empreinte long wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194119
> View attachment 3194120



Your Chanel wallet is gorgeous.


----------



## BlueCherry

helenhandbag said:


> I carry either a Chanel black ziparound or a LV Empreinte long wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194119
> View attachment 3194120




The wallet, the bag, the whole monochrome look is fabulous [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## helenhandbag

BigCherry said:


> The wallet, the bag, the whole monochrome look is fabulous [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks dear [emoji5][emoji8]



lenarmc said:


> Your Chanel wallet is gorgeous.




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I'm using my Chanel wallet on chain again (as long as I take a big bag). It's very practical for lunch break when I only need a wallet and cellphone


----------



## Cand_ind

I'm carrying salvatore ferragamo bow. Love their soft saffiano leather&#128525;


----------



## amadea88

MCM Milla Card Wallet


----------



## uhpharm01

helenhandbag said:


> I carry either a Chanel black ziparound or a LV Empreinte long wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194119
> View attachment 3194120



Very nice


----------



## allyloupuppy

This LV in my Gucci disco bag.


----------



## Wendy91602

I've collected almost as many wallets as handbags, mostly pre-owned, mostly Fossil, although I've had a couple of FENDI wallets, Coach, Bernini, and others. I have a FENDI zucca, but I'm kind of happy with a little Fossil. The FENDI I have now is black, so it would be hard to see in the black interior of the black microfiber bag I'm using now. The little Fossil is well designed: many credit card slots, a useful zipper coin purse, colorful so easy to see, and an exterior pocket for receipts. I'm trying to use Apple Pay as often as possible so I don't need to take out the card as often. Here is a picture of the two wallets.


----------



## snsaundersva

I just did a "What's in my bag?" That shoes my wallet along with other things.  Check it out!!!!

https://youtu.be/1qhFk7QMsJo


----------



## Amazona

From these two...





...to this. It has a layout similar to LV Insolite, I want to try it out to see if I really want an Insolite or not. Loving the VS so far. It has a leopard print interior!


----------



## Strawberree

I use a long Dkny wallet in monogram black. It was so difficult to find one that I could fit all my stuff into! It's always full to bursting as it is but at least it can close lol.
Thinking of buying a lovely long Gucci in black embossed leather and an LV monogram one...


----------



## Yuki85

Using my MC today [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Stacey D

Chanel wallet.


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs
View attachment 3233337


----------



## gswpurse

Mulberry tree french purse


----------



## LoveMyHalo

My LV Emilie


----------



## Alcat34

My Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch


----------



## LI94

Louis Vuitton French Wallet in Vernis leather [emoji7]


----------



## cruz_andmama

Chanel small zip coin purse


----------



## dejahlovelee

Louis Vuitton Josephine


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs Little Sister
View attachment 3241819

View attachment 3241820


----------



## allyloupuppy

cruz_andmama said:


> Chanel small zip coin purse



Love the Chanel small zip coin purse, how hard is it to get a hold of a pink one ?


----------



## antschulina

A fuchsia fake croc wallet from longchamp in my etoupe birkin. I love the contrast between taupe and the fuchsia pop.


----------



## barbee

I was paying bills, and noticed how cute my two wallets looked together.




My LV(old) and Gucci(new!)


----------



## bagsncakes

Tod's small zip around wallet. It's actually small. Doesn't take too much room in my smallish crossbody bags


----------



## anthrosphere

Balenciaga 2015 money wallet in bleu lazuli. Looooove, love it! The leather is so smooth and it smells so good! Plus the color is just gorgeous, too. Can't get enough of it.


----------



## heaRtB

My Valentino rock stud medium wallet [emoji4]


----------



## Stansy

Longchamp Honoré 404 wallet in burgundy:


----------



## tolliv

I carry two wallets, large and small (Bottega and Valextra Coin). Not sure why my white Valextra is in the photo but the Bottega is what I am carrying now.


----------



## PurseLanding

The perfect thread for me. I am looking into a getting a new wallet after carrying a coach french style wallet for 10 years.


----------



## roses5682

I am looking to purchase a wallet. I would love something similar to this Prada in the sense that that the card holder is on one side and there is a snap closure. Does anyone have this Prada, if so how do you like it? Anything similar I should consider? 
http://www.prada.com/en/US/e-store/woman/wallets/continental/product/1ML225_QWA_F0505.html


----------



## anthrosphere

LV small agenda that I converted into a wallet.


----------



## Hamhamjanice

my trusty porter.


----------



## Katiesmama

LV Groom Sarah


----------



## Glorioushb

I'm using a leather Prada wallet which I've had for more then 10 years.


----------



## Amazona

roses5682 said:


> I am looking to purchase a wallet. I would love something similar to this Prada in the sense that that the card holder is on one side and there is a snap closure. Does anyone have this Prada, if so how do you like it? Anything similar I should consider?
> http://www.prada.com/en/US/e-store/woman/wallets/continental/product/1ML225_QWA_F0505.html



The best place to ask is the Prada subforum


----------



## maggielong

LV zippy wallet


----------



## RMLK

Love LVOE love my new Louis Vuitton Zippy coin purse in emp. Noir and my cles


----------



## Shelby33

Don't know who makes it but it matches my bag


----------



## Esquared72

Kate Spade Neda


----------



## bagloverjm9

LV Insolite Multicolore Noir.


----------



## Stansy

currently it´s Tumi:


----------



## jade

I just got a new Burberry Alvington wallet!  Right now it is in my backpack front pocket.


----------



## Amazona

jade said:


> I just got a new Burberry Alvington wallet!  *Right now it is in my backpack front pocket.
> *
> View attachment 3296230


That's a very, VERY risky place to keep such a lovely wallet!  
I've had several friends get their wallets and/or phones stolen from their backpack front pocket - someone tried to do the same to me in December, but sadly the pocket was stuffed with tissues, hand cream and wet wipes. My wallet is always in the pocket that's against my back. 
Please be careful..!


----------



## Love4MK

Currently have two - both LV - the empriente cles in red (for cash) and the monogram cles (for cards).  I love having the two smaller ones!


----------



## Maary

A Bottega Veneta baby pink continental wallet.  As light as a feather


----------



## batgirl416

Like most of you, I went thru several wallets.  Finally, happy with my *Goyard Zippe Matignon GM in Marine *

http://goo.gl/photos/XThBnaJ6qBRhuMZ39

http://goo.gl/photos/5kt12huTAy8C3MPs9

http://goo.gl/photos/GAdz1ECsmYsPyT8c8


----------



## Kt230086

Mine's a Chloe wallet! I've had it for 5 years now? It's the first present my (then boyfriend) husband gave to me after he spent a week working away and bought it using his allowance! Love it so much, don't think I'll be changing wallets soon


----------



## shadowplay

my new Kate Spade Leroy Street Stacy! [emoji5]&#65039; The weather is still very dreary here so the color cheers me up whenever I bring it with me.


----------



## neverending

I'm using a cheap wallet, I need to buy a new one. MK maybe!!


----------



## batgirl416

Went thru several wallets before I finally decided on a Goyard Zippe Matignon in GM - Marine. Had a friend buy in France for me. Oooopsss... so sorry  size is a bit big... don't know how to reduce from my laptop.


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Just changed into my MBMJ Q vertical zippy in pearl blush


----------



## allyloupuppy

batgirl416 said:


> Went thru several wallets before I finally decided on a Goyard Zippe Matignon in GM - Marine. Had a friend buy in France for me. Oooopsss... so sorry  size is a bit big... don't know how to reduce from my laptop.
> 
> View attachment 3300682
> View attachment 3300683



Love these colors!


----------



## Sparkletastic

barbee said:


> I was paying bills, and noticed how cute my two wallets looked together.
> 
> View attachment 3245467
> 
> 
> My LV(old) and Gucci(new!)



They are adorable!


----------



## Kmora

I am not using all my SLGs at the same time but here are all of them:


3 small pouches from DKNY
1 Mulberry red bow wallet
2 black card holders from Alexander McQueen (one quilted and studded)
1 green key pouch from MbMJ
1 black compact wallet from MbMJ

And my latest addition:


LV zippy coin purse in vernis amarante

I am slowly trying to upgrade and expand my SLG collection and this thread is great for inspiration!


----------



## umlm

My wallet agenda combine- Hermes


----------



## Stansy

neverending said:


> I'm using a cheap wallet, I need to buy a new one. MK maybe!!


 


Sorry to be OT, but I LOVE your avatar!!


----------



## Glorioushb

I've been carrying a leather Prada wallet which I've purchased a few years ago, still holding up well.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes dogon & just getting ready to switch over to my spring color (orange)


----------



## Kmora

Glorioushb said:


> I've been carrying a leather Prada wallet which I've purchased a few years ago, still holding up well.




Please post a picture! I am looking to buy a Prada wallet but want to de research first  and I just love pictures here at tpf!


----------



## Glorioushb

Here is my Brown Prada wallet which is a beautiful italian leather. I gotten great use for the past several year. Still looks pretty good.


----------



## trishkaa

Tory Burch Robinson Zip Continental!


----------



## JennieC917

Prada continental zip around wallet.


----------



## APhiJill

Rocking an old school wallet.  Love it!


----------



## citrusydrank

Not a well known designer wallet, but it's been through everything and the leather is just as soft and nice as the day I got it. It's an Australian brand called Status Anxiety.


----------



## canyongirl

Louis Vuitton Clemence.  The rose colored interior sold me on the wallet.


----------



## tolliv

My new Chanel Large Zipped Wallet


----------



## tolliv

Forgot to attach photo.


----------



## Shelby33

An older Hayden Harnett


----------



## amadea88

Gucci


----------



## Cheetah7

My 5 yr old (going on 6) Zippy wallet which I use every day since I got it.


----------



## Dawn72

tolliv said:


> Forgot to attach photo.
> 
> View attachment 3306790




Oh wow. Is that a double zipped full sized wallet? May I know what the inside compartments look like? It's gorgeous!


----------



## TheMrsKwok

using my brand new isolite wallet with my vernis brea today. Is my second day using this baby !


----------



## tolliv

Dawn72 said:


> Oh wow. Is that a double zipped full sized wallet? May I know what the inside compartments look like? It's gorgeous!




This is not the wallet version that has 12 card slots. This is the one they call the cell phone case/wallet. I use it when I am running errands or when I am carrying a large handbag. 

Pretty plain on the inside just 3 different open spaces (no card slots). I use the first section for vitamins, tea, ear buds, driver license, etc. The second slot has my mini Mont Blanc pen and hand wipes. In the back slot, I keep my iPhone 6s Plus.


----------



## tolliv

Dawn72 said:


> Oh wow. Is that a double zipped full sized wallet? May I know what the inside compartments look like? It's gorgeous!




Here is a photo with the phone inside.  It is an iPhone 6S Plus. The wallet version has 2 compartments instead of 3 I believe. The wallet version also has card slots and comes in red and a beautiful light beige color. I purchased it from Neiman Marcus in Beverly Hills.


----------



## Dawn72

tolliv said:


> This is not the wallet version that has 12 card slots. This is the one they call the cell phone case/wallet. I use it when I am running errands or when I am carrying a large handbag.
> 
> Pretty plain on the inside just 3 different open spaces (no card slots). I use the first section for vitamins, tea, ear buds, driver license, etc. The second slot has my mini Mont Blanc pen and hand wipes. In the back slot, I keep my iPhone 6s Plus.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308918
> View attachment 3308920



Now I love it even more! Thank you for the picture and explanation. Love your LV ring! &#128525;


----------



## tolliv

Dawn72 said:


> Now I love it even more! Thank you for the picture and explanation. Love your LV ring! &#128525;


Thank you!


----------



## i.HeartShoes

My two babies


----------



## Amazona

Celebtating my bday at work, accompanied by a Longchamp Le Foulonne coin pouch & RM coin pouch. The first houses all my cards and bills,  the latter actually does what it says on the box. Love these two!


----------



## allyloupuppy

canyongirl said:


> Louis Vuitton Clemence.  The rose colored interior sold me on the wallet.



Beautiful combo


----------



## lenarmc

Amazona said:


> Celebtating my bday at work, accompanied by a Longchamp Le Foulonne coin pouch & RM coin pouch. The first houses all my cards and bills,  the latter actually does what it says on the box. Love these two!
> 
> View attachment 3309509



I just bought that coin pouch in blue at TJ Maxx. I love how soft the leather is and much cheaper than the round LV that I thought about getting.


----------



## dyyong

This Chanel since last November, won't be switching to my others long wallet as currently prefer smaller bags ^_^


----------



## maggiesze1

My Alexander Wang Fumo wristlet in Zinc


----------



## Sparkletastic

bagsncakes said:


> Tod's small zip around wallet. It's actually small. Doesn't take too much room in my smallish crossbody bags
> View attachment 3247165
> 
> View attachment 3247167



I love this! Would you share the model and perhaps where you purchased it?


----------



## bagsncakes

Sparkletastic said:


> I love this! Would you share the model and perhaps where you purchased it?




Thankyou. I bought it from reebonz.com.au. I don't know what the model is, the listing said small zip around wallet. I have tried searching and can't find it available anywhere except farfetch, in a different color. 
http://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping...rd}&source={ifpla:pla}{ifpe:pe}&src=linkshare
But it's double of what I paid. I love it too. It's just that I can't put bills in here. Just cards and coins. But I doesn't take any room in my bags. 
I really hope u find it.


----------



## Kendie26

I've been using Mulberry French purse (mushroom metallic leather) for over a year & it's compact yet holds a lot but I use this Chanel card case (3 interior sections) when I carry a small bag or clutch


----------



## Kmora

Kendie26 said:


> I've been using Mulberry French purse (mushroom metallic leather) for over a year & it's compact yet holds a lot but I use this Chanel card case (3 interior sections) when I carry a small bag or clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312855




They are both lovely!


----------



## Kendie26

Kmora said:


> They are both lovely!



Thank you Kmora! I always enjoy seeing your pics/posts as well!


----------



## Kendie26

barbee said:


> I was paying bills, and noticed how cute my two wallets looked together.
> 
> View attachment 3245467
> 
> 
> My LV(old) and Gucci(new!)



LOVE both!! I had that same LV wallet a while ago & adored it...it's both beautiful & highly functional (why on earth did i sell it then~?! ha)  The Gucci print is AMAZING!


----------



## Kendie26

allyloupuppy said:


> This LV in my Gucci disco bag.



hi again allyloupuppy! Wow, I really love your Gucci disco choice~perfect color & leather! I'm also keeping any eye on the Moynat thread with you! Sigh


----------



## dangerouscurves

I don't have one. I only have a local-made card holder. I don't carry cash anymore anyway.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Kendie26 said:


> hi again allyloupuppy! Wow, I really love your Gucci disco choice~perfect color & leather! I'm also keeping any eye on the Moynat thread with you! Sigh



Thanks Kendie26! It is one of my favorite bags  Yes, I will be seeing you on the Moynat thread, I am obsessed with their bags! Can't wait to see as people start buying/showing their bags. I once visited their store in Paris and seeing the bags in real life, they are pure perfection, which is hard to find these days! That was 2 years ago and I am so ready to buy now


----------



## allyloupuppy

Kendie26 said:


> I've been using Mulberry French purse (mushroom metallic leather) for over a year & it's compact yet holds a lot but I use this Chanel card case (3 interior sections) when I carry a small bag or clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312855



Love these two!!


----------



## Kendie26

allyloupuppy said:


> Thanks Kendie26! It is one of my favorite bags  Yes, I will be seeing you on the Moynat thread, I am obsessed with their bags! Can't wait to see as people start buying/showing their bags. I once visited their store in Paris and seeing the bags in real life, they are pure perfection, which is hard to find these days! That was 2 years ago and I am so ready to buy now



Very excited for you & your upcoming Moynat...can't wait to see it so please keep in touch!! I'm sure their Paris store is gorgeous. The new NYC storefront looks truly magnificent! SIGH SIGH SIGH.


----------



## Sparkletastic

bagsncakes said:


> Thankyou. I bought it from reebonz.com.au. I don't know what the model is, the listing said small zip around wallet. I have tried searching and can't find it available anywhere except farfetch, in a different color.
> http://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping...rd}&source={ifpla:pla}{ifpe:pe}&src=linkshare
> But it's double of what I paid. I love it too. It's just that I can't put bills in here. Just cards and coins. But I doesn't take any room in my bags.
> I really hope u find it.


Thanks for helping me!  &#128516;


----------



## allyloupuppy

Kendie26 said:


> Very excited for you & your upcoming Moynat...can't wait to see it so please keep in touch!! I'm sure their Paris store is gorgeous. The new NYC storefront looks truly magnificent! SIGH SIGH SIGH.



Thanks, but it will be a few months, in the savings process


----------



## Kendie26

allyloupuppy said:


> Thanks, but it will be a few months, in the savings process



I'm right there along with you saving (& then some!) No doubt it will be worth the wait!!


----------



## justwatchin

Rebecca Minkoff mini studded Ava


----------



## Minkette

Jet Set in Palm Green


----------



## justwatchin

Minkette said:


> Jet Set in Palm Green


Great color for spring!


----------



## anthrosphere

Shinola Bifold leather wallet in blue regatta.  Love it to pieces.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I love handbags but never owned nice SLG's. So my amazing TPF buddies held my hand as I bought two. Today I wore my new Gucci Black Lizard French Purse Wallet. Sleek and sexy. Love it!


----------



## seton

Sparkletastic said:


> I love handbags but never owned nice SLG's. So my amazing TPF buddies held my hand as I bought two. Today I wore my new Gucci Black Lizard French Purse Wallet. Sleek and sexy. Love it!




dats gorgeous!


----------



## missconvy

Kate Spade Darla. Lots of pockets!


----------



## Amazona

Just unboxed my Outnet purchase - a gorgeous DvF leopard print wallet! Am so happy & in love...it's perfect. Spaceous, slim, stylish, not to mention a bargain at -50%!


----------



## Usagihime

Kate Spade Glitter Bug Stacy! My husband gave this to me as a Christmas gift 2 years ago and have been using it since.


----------



## Love4MK

I have the LV empriente cles for cash and the monogram cles for cards!  I actually like having two mini wallets over one big wallet!


----------



## tolliv

Today, my LV Compact Zippy.


----------



## neverending

Fendi Elite wallet! Love it, classic style wallet


----------



## starrynite_87

LV Emilie


----------



## Kitts

justwatchin said:


> Rebecca Minkoff mini studded Ava




So pretty! I just ordered an Ava wallet. How are you liking yours?


----------



## justwatchin

Kitts said:


> So pretty! I just ordered an Ava wallet. How are you liking yours?



Love it! It holds everything I need and the slots open wide so I don't have to struggle to get a card out.


----------



## Rouge H

Ysl


----------



## Kitts

justwatchin said:


> Love it! It holds everything I need and the slots open wide so I don't have to struggle to get a card out.




Great, thanks!! I like how wide it opens too, don't have to fuss to find stuff.  Hoping mine arrives in a couple of days. Ordered this one..


----------



## justwatchin

Kitts said:


> Great, thanks!! I like how wide it opens too, don't have to fuss to find stuff.  Hoping mine arrives in a couple of days. Ordered this one..
> 
> View attachment 3329112


Oh I like that too! Hadn't seen that style.


----------



## anthrosphere

My new wallet is a custom-made leather wallet from Etsy.


----------



## ralewi

Love how wide it opens, easy in easy out.


----------



## Amazona

Longchamp Le Foulonne coin purse in Pink - this little thing can hold all of my 20+ cards and cash!


----------



## thel

I just replaced my 22-year-old Coach wallet with a Valextra card case. It is super slim but durable, holds a lot, is easy to get stuff in and out, and is very compact. I love it!


----------



## tolliv

Currently using my Chanel Card Holder.


----------



## collegechic

I've been using a Lodis Quinn wallet but its quite beat up after a year of use. Haven't invested a lot into wallets yet.

Anyone have any options for a wallet with a hinge clasp "opera wallet" style I think its called that is made of leather or something that will hold up for at least a few years. No hinges or zippers please!


----------



## neverending

tolliv said:


> View attachment 3352408
> 
> 
> Currently using my Chanel Card Holder.



Very beautiful and it seems so soft!


----------



## tolliv

neverending said:


> Very beautiful and it seems so soft!



Yes, it is very soft. I find myself pulling it out at night and holding on to it as I fall asleep. I am totally in love with it!


----------



## neverending

tolliv said:


> Yes, it is very soft. I find myself pulling it out at night and holding on to it as I fall asleep. I am totally in love with it!



Hahahaha this sounds could be my perfect lullaby!


----------



## Bag Fetish

shadowplay said:


> my new Kate Spade Leroy Street Stacy! [emoji5]&#65039; The weather is still very dreary here so the color cheers me up whenever I bring it with me.
> View attachment 3299911
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299912



Any issues with this wallet not staying snapped closed if it's too full. 
I have lots of card but also tend to have a lot of other papers in my wallet. Rarely paper money.. Like the idea of it being slim just concered about it staying closed.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Using this coach wallet at the moment. Love the little removable pouch at the back. 
The wallet holds a lot.


----------



## dangerouscurves

This small, compact wallet from Decadent. I love it.


----------



## LuxAddicted

Been using this small Givenchy card holder as my wallet for a while. Most of my bags are neutral solid colors so I love it has a little bit of print


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ Petal to the Metal Zip Clutch. Love this wallet.


----------



## UCDChick08

Currently, LV Monogram Multicartes in Turquoise


----------



## Bagluvvahh

saint laurent card case in blush fonce. It's the one with a zip pocket on it


----------



## Yuki85

Love my Sarah Wallet [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## roses5682

UCDChick08 said:


> Currently, LV Monogram Multicartes in Turquoise
> 
> View attachment 3361791




[emoji7]


----------



## BlueCherry

Fendi wallet which looks great with this bag


----------



## luv_bagz

Got this in Paris 2 days ago and wearing it now [emoji7]

My first Carolina Hererra [emoji8]


----------



## kate282

My grain leather ziparound Burberry with gold hardware.


----------



## tolliv

My Chanel card case and my Goyard pouch.


----------



## ralewi

I absolutely love this wallet Marc by Marc Jacob.  Zips and unzips so smoothy.  I normally use wristlets as wallets so this is my first real wallet and I love it.  I wish it had a wriststrap.


----------



## Phiomega

A baby blue Tory Burch long wallet... And it goes well with my newly acquired BV...


----------



## TKDKLover

Amethyst Sarah wallet in Monogram Vernis. &#128525;&#128522;


----------



## alansgail

This was just delivered, my new 49 Square Miles wallet. So stunning and can use it as a clutch because it fits my iphone 6 just perfectly......happy, happy

And just to clarify, it's an embossed leather, not actual snakeskin (I could never do that!)
I actually love the quirkiness of the different leathers on the zipper pulls, I'm strange like that.


----------



## chubbysama

This small fossil wallet/pouch that I've used consistently for about the last 2 years. It really serves me well! Can keep my cards, cash, coins, keys, and even has an ID window on the back.


----------



## Metope

For my work/day bag I use my Alexander Wang Fumo wristlet as a wallet. It fits my passport, phone, cash and a card holder (the wristlet itself only have four card slots). I usually just use the card holder by itself and keep the wristlet in my bag, but if I'm just running a quick errand or going out for lunch I'll use the wristlet a a clutch. It even fits a lip product and house key if I need it to! For a small bag I only use the card case.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

TKDKLover said:


> Amethyst Sarah wallet in Monogram Vernis. &#128525;&#128522;


love that color sadly I just sold mine


----------



## Kendie26

Haven't visited this great thread in a while. LOVE seeing everyone's fab wallets! Just took this pic. My mulberry wallet (on top) is my everyday wallet. But when I use smaller/mini style/clutch  bags I'll switch out to 1 of my card holders by Gucci (blooms), Chanel or Tory Burch. I do love all 4 of them! Thanks for letting me share[emoji4]


----------



## ap.

Yuki85 said:


> Love my Sarah Wallet [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3362539



love the Sarah wallet - so functional.


----------



## MrGoyard

Right now I am using a Liberty London pouch, since my Goyard wallet is on order.


----------



## Manchoo78

I use my LV mini pochette as a wallet in all of my bags


----------



## Kendie26

My newest wallet


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Haven't visited this great thread in a while. LOVE seeing everyone's fab wallets! Just took this pic. My mulberry wallet (on top) is my everyday wallet. But when I use smaller/mini style/clutch  bags I'll switch out to 1 of my card holders by Gucci (blooms), Chanel or Tory Burch. I do love all 4 of them! Thanks for letting me share[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379097


Hi, Hun! is your Mulberry a mushroom or?...


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Daria in oxblood


----------



## Love Of My Life

alansgail said:


> This was just delivered, my new 49 Square Miles wallet. So stunning and can use it as a clutch because it fits my iphone 6 just perfectly......happy, happy
> 
> And just to clarify, it's an embossed leather, not actual snakeskin (I could never do that!)
> I actually love the quirkiness of the different leathers on the zipper pulls, I'm strange like that.




Enjoy!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Hi, Hun! is your Mulberry a mushroom or?...


Hi dear friend ksuromax...yes the Mulberry wallet in that pic is color called mushroom metallic! It's prettier in person (but you probably already know that!)


----------



## ScoutMinion

I have a purple Harris Tweed wallet :3


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Hi dear friend ksuromax...yes the Mulberry wallet in that pic is color called mushroom metallic! It's prettier in person (but you probably already know that!)


 thanks, Darling, for replying, it looks great!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> thanks, Darling, for replying, it looks great!


Welcome dearest ksuromax! I do feel a little guilty though with my Mulberry wallet. I used it for a year & half & it has held up amazing (looks brand new) but I recently bought a new wallet that I couldn't resist so the Mulberry is now on a little hiatus


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Welcome dearest ksuromax! I do feel a little guilty though with my Mulberry wallet. I used it for a year & half & it has held up amazing (looks brand new) but I recently bought a new wallet that I couldn't resist so the Mulberry is now on a little hiatus


I rotate my wallets almost as often as I do bags... after joining this forum I've become even more nuts about coordinating my wallets, bags and shoes! lol


----------



## FunBagz

Navy chevron caviar zippy card case today...


----------



## msd_bags

Mulberry Blossom zip around in Neon Blue


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta mini wallet in intrecciato nappa


----------



## j19

Louis Vuitton Adele wallet with fuchsia interior


----------



## Yoshi1296

My Comme Des Garçons half zipped wallet with the natural lizard skin interior


----------



## cdtracing

Given to me by my son for my birthday....


----------



## Sparkletastic

cdtracing said:


> Given to me by my son for my birthday....
> 
> View attachment 3408735


Awwww! Any gift from our children is so special. Good son!


----------



## tnguyen87

For work I carry my Juicy Couture velour zip around wallet that's OVER TEN YEARS OLD! It's sentimental to me and has held up really well! On weekends though, I carry my LV Epi Sarah in black.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## FunBagz

Chanel cardholder in my LV.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I love this wallet even though I normally am not a LV mono fan. But every summer, the white with rainbow colors just gets me and I lurve this thing.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

I use 2 wallets when carrying medium/big sized bags. I'm crazy like that [emoji12]



LV Empreinte Curieuse wallet 



RM Mini Ava wallet


----------



## cafecreme15

Just got a new black leather Furla wallet! Most important thing for me in a wallet is making sure there are enough card slots. I used to use an LV monogram wallet with a colored snap (I can't remember the model name at the moment), but it only had 4 slots! I generally don't like to spend a lot of money on wallets, considering it mostly stays in my bag.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes orange dogon


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Zippy Coin Purse in pomme


----------



## tolliv

My Chanel card holder in my Louis Vuitton Speedy.


----------



## Esquared72

Rebecca Minkoff Mason


----------



## monbaglady

Saint Laurent continental zip around wallet in oxblood to match my Mulberry small Willow in oxblood


----------



## Amazona

Pink Longchamp Le Foulonne coin purse in my huge work tote


----------



## madamefifi

I forget what the pomme vernis wallet is called but it's perfect for every day use. The Zippy is great for traveling/carrying a lot of cash but it's a bit heavy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

I love this thread!  Keeping it going with my latest wallet.  Dooney pebble grain coin purse.  Has slots for cards, and bills if I want to separate them from my coin.


----------



## Dmurphy1

My LV macassar Tanon wallet, love it to death !!!


----------



## sthrncin

Got my beautiful Saddleback Leather long trifold in my backpack.


----------



## Dmurphy1

sthrncin said:


> Got my beautiful Saddleback Leather long trifold in my backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478755


Wow, love both wallet and bag, GORGEOUS !!!


----------



## sthrncin

Dmurphy1 said:


> Wow, love both wallet and bag, GORGEOUS !!!



Thanks very much!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

sthrncin said:


> Got my beautiful Saddleback Leather long trifold in my backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478755



Very pretty!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Today it's the Celine zipped pouch!


----------



## ksuromax

BV in Monalisa


----------



## Venessa84

Dmurphy1 said:


> View attachment 3478622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My LV macassar Tanon wallet, love it to death !!!



Love this wallet! You may want to blank out your DL, you can see part of your address.


----------



## aisyaj




----------



## HiEndGirl

Hi all tpf lovers. New to this thread and love seeing all the different wallets [emoji177]. I'm sharing a few picts if my LV wallet here. I got her about 6-7 yrs ago and still love it. I can't remember the style name but I remember it came in a full size as well. If you know the name pls let me know.


----------



## dbaum

HiEndGirl said:


> Hi all tpf lovers. New to this thread and love seeing all the different wallets [emoji177]. I'm sharing a few picts if my LV wallet here. I got her about 6-7 yrs ago and still love it. I can't remember the style name but I remember it came in a full size as well. If you know the name pls let me know.
> View attachment 3482713
> 
> View attachment 3482714
> 
> View attachment 3482715



It's called a LV Mono small Insolite wallet.


----------



## HiEndGirl

dbaum said:


> It's called a LV Mono small Insolite wallet.



THANKYOU!!! [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Hi all tpf lovers. New to this thread and love seeing all the different wallets [emoji177]. I'm sharing a few picts if my LV wallet here. I got her about 6-7 yrs ago and still love it. I can't remember the style name but I remember it came in a full size as well. If you know the name pls let me know.
> View attachment 3482713
> 
> View attachment 3482714
> 
> View attachment 3482715


I like the style and design, i am not an LV fan, but i definitely see how handy this baby is!


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> I like the style and design, i am not an LV fan, but i definitely see how handy this baby is!



Very handy Ksuromax. Fits into all my bags and clutches. I've actually never had a full size wallet lol. I carry only a few cards and rarely cash so I always think I wouldn't know what to put in a bigger wallet. It would look pretty empty [emoji23].
I've been looking at the Chanel coin purses which are out at the moment in lots of bright colours. They are sooo cute and would suit my needs and are similar in price to the LVs. [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Very handy Ksuromax. Fits into all my bags and clutches. I've actually never had a full size wallet lol. I carry only a few cards and rarely cash so I always think I wouldn't know what to put in a bigger wallet. It would look pretty empty [emoji23].
> I've been looking at the Chanel coin purses which are out at the moment in lots of bright colours. They are sooo cute and would suit my needs and are similar in price to the LVs. [emoji4]


i like big/full size wallets, sometimes i can even fit my mobile in it, but when i don't need to, i also ops for a small size (i have a few of each size to choose from) 
so, a big wallet can be an emergency clutch in some case


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> i like big/full size wallets, sometimes i can even fit my mobile in it, but when i don't need to, i also ops for a small size (i have a few of each size to choose from)
> so, a big wallet can be an emergency clutch in some case



Well you are going to laugh at me!!! earlier in the year I purchased my first Dior.  I've yet to post the reveal or it in action as I haven't used it yet (waiting for the weather to warm up - its pink) but it's a WOC!! I was soooo hesitant because it's a larger wallet but hubby liked it and the next size up was too large for a clutch look. It does fit my phone and a lippy in which I love. Not sure what I'm putting in all the card slots yet lol. You've encouraged me to get it out - maybe this week! [emoji177]


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Well you are going to laugh at me!!! earlier in the year I purchased my first Dior.  I've yet to post the reveal or it in action as I haven't used it yet (waiting for the weather to warm up - its pink) but it's a WOC!! I was soooo hesitant because it's a larger wallet but hubby liked it and the next size up was too large for a clutch look. It does fit my phone and a lippy in which I love. Not sure what I'm putting in all the card slots yet lol. You've encouraged me to get it out - maybe this week! [emoji177]


Yeey!! Bring it on, girl!!  
will look forward to your reveal


----------



## HiEndGirl

My wallet is my bag today [emoji12] Dior WOC [emoji177]


----------



## Esquared72

MJ Wellington Compact Wallet


----------



## goldenfountain

My new Lady Dior Voyageur wallet inside my LV neverfull MM. I'm in love with the sparkles!


----------



## bonjourErin




----------



## sourapril

What would be a good small wallet to invest in? No logo please


----------



## ksuromax

sourapril said:


> What would be a good small wallet to invest in? No logo please


Bottega Veneta


----------



## goldenfountain

bonjourErin said:


> View attachment 3491066


Such a beautiful caviar texture. May I ask if it's the one that has the back pocket or without pocket? Thanks!


----------



## lhutch312

Just splurged and got the LV Pont-Neuf Long Wallet in Black Empreinte leather and I love it.  Lots of card holders and the empreinte leather is so durable and beautiful


----------



## aderynamara

Anyone have recommendations for a small (not long) wallet with room for cards, cash, coin, that's super hard wearing? I'd like to get my mom something that will last for a decade.


----------



## Lilyblue

I like fossil wallets.  I have several and they hold up well.  They have several small sizes that hold lots of cards.


----------



## Kendie26

Wow so many incredible pics!! Haven't been on this thread a while but I rotate my wallets/cardholders & these are my current ones being used


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Wow so many incredible pics!! Haven't been on this thread a while but I rotate my wallets/cardholders & these are my current ones being used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494896
> View attachment 3494897
> View attachment 3494899


simply stunning!!!!
fabulous CC family!


----------



## goldenfountain

Kendie26 said:


> Wow so many incredible pics!! Haven't been on this thread a while but I rotate my wallets/cardholders & these are my current ones being used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494896
> View attachment 3494897
> View attachment 3494899


Wow I love all your slgs!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Wow so many incredible pics!! Haven't been on this thread a while but I rotate my wallets/cardholders & these are my current ones being used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494896
> View attachment 3494897
> View attachment 3494899



@Kendie26 your slg's are gorgeous, which size zip around wallet do you prefer? I can't decide between medium and large so usually just buy something else instead [emoji6]


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> @Kendie26 your slg's are gorgeous, which size zip around wallet do you prefer? I can't decide between medium and large so usually just buy something else instead [emoji6]





ksuromax said:


> simply stunning!!!!
> fabulous CC family!





goldenfountain said:


> Wow I love all your slgs!


Gosh, thanks so much ladies!!
BigCherry~haha, well, I think I'm like you in that when I find a "perfect" large wallet, I then want a "smaller perfect" wallet & back & forth it goes...I think you & I joked about that on some other thread recently w/ some other folks? I just think I'm weird with wallets in changing them so much but I like variety! The large black one is great if you need/want to hold a lot. It has 12 cc slots plus 2 large bill slots behind the cc panels & the zip /coin compartment in middle plus an extra flap compartment to hold things like receipts.  THe smaller dark pink/reddish Boy wallet is the smaller version but just has 4 cc slots, center coin compartment & you have to fold your dolllar bills in half to fit inside. I use this & the camellia card holder in my smaller bags where space is a premium. Good luck if you are looking for a new wallet!!


----------



## Pinksweater

LV Jeanne wallet


----------



## goldenfountain

Pinksweater said:


> LV Jeanne wallet



Such a fun design, and how fuchsia makes the gold writing pop!!


----------



## helenNZ

Currently using... LV Emp Black Cles - has over 10 cards in it - no cash, no coins and my Hermes Bastia - only a few coins.  LOL!  Wheres that money tree???


----------



## Sarsi

Zippy Wallet Retiro in Noir


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Gosh, thanks so much ladies!!
> BigCherry~haha, well, I think I'm like you in that when I find a "perfect" large wallet, I then want a "smaller perfect" wallet & back & forth it goes...I think you & I joked about that on some other thread recently w/ some other folks? I just think I'm weird with wallets in changing them so much but I like variety! The large black one is great if you need/want to hold a lot. It has 12 cc slots plus 2 large bill slots behind the cc panels & the zip /coin compartment in middle plus an extra flap compartment to hold things like receipts.  THe smaller dark pink/reddish Boy wallet is the smaller version but just has 4 cc slots, center coin compartment & you have to fold your dolllar bills in half to fit inside. I use this & the camellia card holder in my smaller bags where space is a premium. Good luck if you are looking for a new wallet!!



Thanks @Kendie26 yes we did joke about what wallet is best lol. I like changing mine so it's probably best if I keep all my wallets and keep buying more too . 

I think I would like the large wallet so I don't have to fold the notes but with only four card slots because I haven't even got twelve cards and can't bear them empty. So I need a hybrid Chanel. Thanks for your thoughts and good luck wishes


----------



## FunBagz

Today its my new fuchsia caviar camellia card holder in my small/225 Reissue....


----------



## ksuromax

FunBagz said:


> Today its my new fuchsia caviar camellia card holder in my small/225 Reissue....
> 
> View attachment 3497207


Stunning!!!


----------



## Amazona

On the go with this pretty Love Moschino Love Cocktails mini! Fits most of my cards and also cash.


----------



## Venessa84

Kendie26 said:


> Wow so many incredible pics!! Haven't been on this thread a while but I rotate my wallets/cardholders & these are my current ones being used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494896
> View attachment 3494897
> View attachment 3494899



Your SLGs are just as stunning as your bags!


----------



## Kendie26

Venessa84 said:


> Your SLGs are just as stunning as your bags!


Aw thank you kindly dear Venessa...that's so very sweet of you!


----------



## Kendie26

Amazona said:


> On the go with this pretty Love Moschino Love Cocktails mini! Fits most of my cards and also cash.
> 
> View attachment 3499862


I would totally buy this....it's so so so adorable!! LOVE


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Today its my new fuchsia caviar camellia card holder in my small/225 Reissue....
> 
> View attachment 3497207


STUNNING! When I scanned thru thread I seriously thought for a moment that your pic was my pic  because we are double twins (I have exact cardholder & my reissue is the same, in mini 224 size) You have 2 serious beauties on your hands FunBagz


----------



## Amazona

Kendie26 said:


> I would totally buy this....it's so so so adorable!! LOVE



TY 
This was a NWT bargain find, I was a little sceptical at first as to how much use it would get because of the mini size but it's amazing how much fits in! Love Cocktails line was out a year ago, I think you might find something similar or even the exact same piece on eBay? Or keep your eye on what LM is up to now, they always come out with such fun designs...I have a Julie bag from them, and it always makes me happy just seeing the milk cartons&strawberries-print and the lush pink color!


----------



## Kendie26

Amazona said:


> TY
> This was a NWT bargain find, I was a little sceptical at first as to how much use it would get because of the mini size but it's amazing how much fits in! Love Cocktails line was out a year ago, I think you might find something similar or even the exact same piece on eBay? Or keep your eye on what LM is up to now, they always come out with such fun designs...I have a Julie bag from them, and it always makes me happy just seeing the milk cartons&strawberries-print and the lush pink color!


Thanks for the info!! I'll give a look now


----------



## Swedengirl

My Mulberry Envelope Purse in Metallic Mushroom


----------



## Amazona

Just switched into my preloved purchase. Mulberry Long Locked Purse in Mulberry Pink has been a dream of mine for so long, so I didn't think much about it when a gorgeous piece came with the right price tag!


----------



## sandyclaws

I'm using my cles as my wallet. It's just so easy....I'm always ready to go if I just need to make a quick trip since it's clipped to my keys.


----------



## Livia1

FunBagz said:


> Today its my new fuchsia caviar camellia card holder in my small/225 Reissue....
> 
> View attachment 3497207



Gorgeous!


----------



## Amazona

Even more pink prettiness in my bag - this LV Empreinte Cles in Poppy joined my troops last month. I tried using a couple other wallets, but kept coming back to this. It carries my house key, 6 most essential cards (which I might need during my workday or right after) and cash in the zipper compartment. I've found that that's all I need - the things you learn growing up!


----------



## Tuned83

Using for about a month now.


----------



## BlueCherry

I too have been using this wallet for about a month


----------



## ksuromax

This BV french wallet was my gift to me from me, i got it right before xmas and have been continuously using it since then!


----------



## jess236

Stella McCartney Falabella wallet


----------



## Esquared72

My new Balenciaga Metallic Edge zip around wallet


----------



## BlueCherry

eehlers said:


> My new Balenciaga Metallic Edge zip around wallet
> View attachment 3610020



Gorgeous colour


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga


----------



## Amazona

Raided my wallet collection and came up with the lovely Chloe Marcie. Had forgotten how lovely the leather is! So in love again


----------



## Manolos21

Chanel  caviar wallet in cobalt chevron.


----------



## lovebags72

Amazona said:


> Raided my wallet collection and came up with the lovely Chloe Marcie. Had forgotten how lovely the leather is! So in love again
> View attachment 3658961



I have the same one, I have to start using it. It's so cute but I bought a LV victorine and I'm to lazy to change.


----------



## vanilla_addict




----------



## Amazona

lovebags72 said:


> I have the same one, I have to start using it. It's so cute but I bought a LV victorine and I'm to lazy to change.


Still makes me happy every time I pull my Cles out. I used mine as a key&bus card holder for a while but now am back to using it as an everyday wallet. Most days I don't need to go to the shops so I just carry my ID, insurance card and debit card.


----------



## Amazona

Back to using my Poppy Cles as my everyday wallet. It carries my keys, bus card, cash and ID, SI and traveller's insurance cards and debit card. Alongside I have my TB Robinson zippy, for those times I go to the shops and need all of my cards with me. I just chuck it in my bag and I'm set. I can also fit my phone it in if I remove the silicone cover; very handy for travel.


----------



## ksuromax

Cobalt blue Prada zip around


----------



## zoethecat

R
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 M0851 vertical trifold wallet, I love how thin and soft it is!


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> Cobalt blue Prada zip around



Love to see big wallets in action these days [emoji6]


----------



## Esquared72




----------



## Amazona

Currently spending my summer vacation at the BF's house. Left home with just the pink LC Foulonne and the LV Cles but Mum gave me the grey Adax RFID wallet a few days ago as a late bday present. Been using all of them for different purposes!


----------



## Pmrbfay

My new-to-me LV Continental French Wallet (the long one). Great thread!


----------



## BlueCherry

Using my cardholder and coin purse despite switching to a bigger bag


----------



## ladybeaumont

One of my faves!


----------



## sthrncin

I have my big thick leather wallet by Saddleback Leather.


----------



## beesaunt

Just got it from Net-a-Porter's sale.


----------



## Esquared72

Ted Baker acquisition from the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale


----------



## BlueCherry

Just started using this new cardholder I received during the week


----------



## ambn

I'm carrying a Bottega Veneta grey cardholder as well as a Bottega Veneta green wallet for cash and coins (+receipts and extra cards). Could have gone for a larger zip-around wallet, but I like that I can just grab my cardholder when I need to carry a smaller
bag.


----------



## Shelbyrana

Just got this. Obsessed with the color!


----------



## Amazona

Switched into a little TB.


----------



## southernbelle43

As far as I am concerned there is only ONE wallet to ever carry.  I discovered Levenger products when I was practicing law and after buying the accordian wallet, there was no turning back. I have owned four of them and given several as gifts.  They are perfect in every way.  I just ordered a new one today,.  I have been waiting for it to go on sale. Not that my black one was worn out by any means...,they last forever , but I do love this wingtip design.  And you cannot beat the price.


----------



## Amazona

Traveling with Rizzo croc print French wallet. Holding up great despite being almost 10 yrs old and never babied!


----------



## Milky caramel

COMME des GARCONS zip around wallet..


----------



## aisyaj




----------



## Swedengirl

Bought this yesterday as I was looking for a compact wallet to keep in my smaller bags. Absolutely love it! Fits a ton. The Louis Vuitton zippy coin purse in Rose Ballerine Epi leather. Love that it doesn't scream LV.


----------



## tenKrat

LV Zippy wallet in black multicolor canvas


----------



## bashysmom

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3745149
> 
> View attachment 3745150
> 
> My new-to-me LV Continental French Wallet (the long one). Great thread!



Hi Pmrbfay, I was just curious about this wallet. I sold mine (the shorter one) although I love it because it's hard to put the bills on the bill pocket (the opening is on the side), and if you have lots of bills + receipts in there it doesn't fold right. Where is the bill pocket for this one?


----------



## Pmrbfay

bashysmom said:


> Hi Pmrbfay, I was just curious about this wallet. I sold mine (the shorter one) although I love it because it's hard to put the bills on the bill pocket (the opening is on the side), and if you have lots of bills + receipts in there it doesn't fold right. Where is the bill pocket for this one?



Hi @bashysmom.  Sorry I missed your question a few days ago. The bill pocket is under the card slots, and just in front of the zipper, in the right-hand side of the upper photo. You can see a little bit of white paper sticking out of it as I have other miscellaneous pieces of paper in it (stamps, 2 business cards, ID membership badges (2). I usually keep the bills flat in the "fold", between the coin pocket and the card slots.   I "try" to keep any extra stuff to a minimum in there, but am not always successful - lol!  [emoji4] Hope this helps.


----------



## LovingLV81

My LV Sara wallet the old style . It has held up like a champ .


----------



## anis azmi

I am using this prada wallet. Small and very pretty on the inside.


----------



## RuedeNesle

My new Denim Brahmin Debra


----------



## loves

my 9-year old kelly wallet


----------



## lumkeikei

My green Bvlgari


----------



## Sparkletastic

lumkeikei said:


> My green Bvlgari


This is stunning!


----------



## weezer

Excuse my kitty who really likes my wallet! This is my reliable old LV Zippy wallet which I've had since 2012. Wears like iron.


----------



## ksuromax

BV continental wallet in Peridot colour


----------



## RayKay

Just moved into my brand new ZCP!





It is great...I adore how compact it is. But the "downside" is I can fit everything I need to carry in my wallet into it. So the two tried and true wallets I rotated between up until today now seem way too big! Not sure how much use they will get now on in, though they were great wallets. I'd be switching into them just to take up more room in my larger bags...


----------



## Amazona

@RayKay I so hear ya! Acquiring the LV Empreinte Cles started my mini wallet craze last winter. I have had mini wallets before, but the convenience, light weight and portability of the Cles just took away the shine from my big wallets! 

Since then I tried changing back into a larger wallet a few times, but the love only lasted days and before I knew it, I was back to one of my minis. I'm currently carrying a DvF wallet which is slim and has slots for all my cards and changing into it felt GOOD! I do love having all my cards and coins organized. But then I think "I only use a few of them weekly and only one daily, so why do I need to have all cards lined up?" and the convenience of the minis start to lure me again.

I have so many lovely big wallets that I actually miss them and feel guilty over not carrying them but I think I enjoy carrying smaller bags even more. With my wallet being 1/2-1/3 the size I've been able to fit my things into smaller bags; anyone who knows me, knows how I love big totes but the last few days I've actually been carrying a M Alexa to work. Which would never happen if I had a continental wallet I needed to fit into my bag...


----------



## yubonita

While on vacation I found this beautiful stingray wallet and I couldn't say no [emoji85] . I love the color and the many card slots it has!


----------



## Yuki85

My favorite wallet - LV Sarah - perfect for my life style


----------



## Venessa84

Chanel Small Zip Wallet..it's really the perfect wallet that can fit in almost all my bags (big or small).


----------



## Bag Fetish

loves said:


> my 9-year old kelly wallet



The leather looks so smoothly


----------



## BlueCherry

Love this size now [emoji173]️


----------



## netter

LeSprortSac three zip pouch pouch/wristlet. Fits everything I need.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Tattoo wallet inside a Balenciaga Tattoo bag


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Tattoo wallet inside a Balenciaga Tattoo bag



That looks really cool, don’t see anyone using large wallets any more. Mine are all very dusty


----------



## ksuromax

BigCherry said:


> That looks really cool, don’t see anyone using large wallets any more. Mine are all very dusty


i mainly use long ones, i like to keep all in one place


----------



## coolmelondew

Hermes Kelly Wallet today


----------



## aisyaj

Zoe wallet


----------



## coolmelondew

Switched to  Saint Laurent Small Monogram Envelope Wallet in Black Mixed Matelasse


----------



## coolmelondew

Celine Strap Large Multifunction wallet


----------



## BlueCherry

Love these little cardholders


----------



## bernz84

Three (?). I don't always count card holders as wallets, but I use them everyday:


My LV monogram zippy wallet, green Leatherology card case, and Kate Spade black saffiano card holder. I've had the LV wallet since 2007 and have carried practically everyday!


----------



## BlueCherry

bernz84 said:


> Three (?). I don't always count card holders as wallets, but I use them everyday:
> View attachment 4127194
> 
> My LV monogram zippy wallet, green Leatherology card case, and Kate Spade black saffiano card holder. I've had the LV wallet since 2007 and have carried practically everyday!



Lol what do you carry in them all ...


----------



## bernz84

BigCherry said:


> Lol what do you carry in them all ...


Kate Spade: ID and debit card
Leatherology: rewards cards and coupons
LV: everything else (cash, coins, credit cards, etc)

Granted I could put everything in the zippy but I like to carry my Kate Spade when I occasionally pick up a snack on the go.


----------



## BlueCherry

bernz84 said:


> Kate Spade: ID and debit card
> Leatherology: rewards cards and coupons
> LV: everything else (cash, coins, credit cards, etc)
> 
> Granted I could put everything in the zippy but I like to carry my Kate Spade when I occasionally pick up a snack on the go.



You’re very organised. I’m rubbish, I never have my rewards cards, my coupons expire unused, never have a coin when I need one. Makes me wonder if these tiny card holders are all that


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

bernz84 said:


> Kate Spade: ID and debit card
> Leatherology: rewards cards and coupons
> LV: everything else (cash, coins, credit cards, etc)
> 
> Granted I could put everything in the zippy but I like to carry my Kate Spade when I occasionally pick up a snack on the go. [emoji2]


We're the same in a way. I have a separate vintage mini wristlet for my driver's license, Starbucks card and emergency cash (bec. that's all I need when I go there for coffee) and then a main wallet (Vivienne Westwood) for everything else, which I alternate with my Kate Spade Mini Malea.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe




----------



## Amazona

LVintage_LVoe said:


> View attachment 4128609


How are you liking your KS wallet? Been eyeing the same one.


----------



## Narnanz

https://www.statusanxiety.com.au/collections/womens-wallets/products/precipice-camel

Love this one...lovely feeling ..and has lots of card pockets.


----------



## Susmita Gupta

Today this shantiniketan handtooled leather coin purse ☺


----------



## coolmelondew

essentials for the week


----------



## Esquared72

Tory Burch mini wallet that I recently purchased at the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale


----------



## Diva_k3000

Munchkyn said:


> So in the other thread about wallets, I had mentioned that I recently bought a IF whipflash wallet.  Right now I am loving it but I am curious to know what wallet everyone else is using?  I want to purchase another versatile wallet but don't know what?



Kate Spade.  Have a matching card case for rewards cards and a Fossil coin purse for coins.


----------



## Amazona

eehlers said:


> View attachment 4146651
> 
> Tory Burch mini wallet that I recently purchased at the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale





Diva_k3000 said:


> View attachment 4146705
> 
> 
> Kate Spade.  Have a matching card case for rewards cards and a Fossil coin purse for coins.


What lovely little wallets you ladies have found! How are you liking them? Looking to add a roomy little wallet into my collection and have been considering both of these!


----------



## Esquared72

Amazona said:


> What lovely little wallets you ladies have found! How are you liking them? Looking to add a roomy little wallet into my collection and have been considering both of these!



I’m loving mine. I typically struggle when trying to downsize to a smaller wallet, but this one fits everything I usually carry with ease without being bulky. And I love the color. It’s on sale now through the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale:

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tory-b...in=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&color=black


----------



## Diva_k3000

Amazona said:


> What lovely little wallets you ladies have found! How are you liking them? Looking to add a roomy little wallet into my collection and have been considering both of these!


I adore mine!  It’s got plenty of room for cards.  I’ve been using it for 2-3 years now and it’s still lovely!


----------



## lenarmc

Rebecca Minkoff. I like this one because the wristlet strap is removable.


----------



## coolmelondew

Using Celine Strap Medium Multifunction wallet today


----------



## JenJBS

I know this is an old thread, but maybe it can be revived... 

Chanel small zip around wallet in iridescent purple.


----------



## Narnanz

Thrifted Oroton wallet...worth its $3.


----------



## BlueCherry

JenJBS said:


> I know this is an old thread, but maybe it can be revived...
> 
> Chanel small zip around wallet in iridescent purple.



Stunning. Can’t believe I’ve sold all my Chanel wallets except one. I favour the flat cardholders as a wallet so here is today’s one ...


----------



## JenJBS

BlueCherry said:


> Stunning. Can’t believe I’ve sold all my Chanel wallets except one. I favour the flat cardholders as a wallet so here is today’s one ...
> 
> View attachment 4676342



Very cute cardholder, but not nearly as cute as your adorable pup!


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> i'm using a pretty beat up coach card case, i've been wanting to buy a new wallet myself, anyone have any good ones out there they want to share with the rest of us?  i mainly carry cards, i hate coins, and cash.  i kind of liked a paul smith wallet, but couldn't decide if i really wanted enough though.  suggestions?


I really love my Bal grafitti continental wallet but it'll probably be bigger than you want. ETA sorry fayden, I answered a post of yours from years ago, TPF is jumping all over the place right now, it's a real pain.


----------



## muchstuff

Currently using my Balenciaga tattoo wallet and my Coach in collaboration with Kaffe Fassett card holder.


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> I really love my Bal grafitti continental wallet but it'll probably be bigger than you want. ETA sorry fayden, I answered a post of yours from years ago, TPF is jumping all over the place right now, it's a real pain.


 It's okay!! I did end up getting a new card case lol.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> I really love my Bal grafitti continental wallet but it'll probably be bigger than you want. ETA sorry fayden, I answered a post of yours from years ago, TPF is jumping all over the place right now, it's a real pain.



Probably my fault, not TPFs, for reviving this old thread instead of just starting a new one.


----------



## Wendy91602

I found a lovely dark pink Hobo International Lauren wallet (or maybe it’s Rachel) at an estate sale. It’s in good shape; it even still has a mirror that is attached by a gold-tone chain. I’d never heard of the brand, and I think I paid $5.00 for it. It’s soft leather and has a lot of compartments for cards, currency, zippered and slip pockets. It’s a three-fold with a kiss-lock coin purse, and magnets to hold it together in my purse. I had been using Fossil wallets - but they are too small. Thanks for reopening this thread


----------



## Venessa84

JenJBS said:


> I know this is an old thread, but maybe it can be revived...
> 
> Chanel small zip around wallet in iridescent purple.



Gorgeous color! 

Here’s my new fave wallet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



LV Capucines Compact Wallet. Love that it is small but still fits a ton with the 8 card slots.


----------



## JenJBS

Venessa84 said:


> Gorgeous color!
> 
> Here’s my new fave wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676652
> 
> LV Capucines Compact Wallet. Love that it is small but still fits a ton with the 8 card slots.



Thank you!   I love the embellishments on yours. Not an LV fan, but yours is a great looking wallet.


----------



## BlueCherry

JenJBS said:


> Very cute cardholder, but not nearly as cute as your adorable pup!



I admit I do things in his face because sometimes he gives me “the look” that makes for a fab photo. Mostly he ignores me


----------



## BlueCherry

Venessa84 said:


> Gorgeous color!
> 
> Here’s my new fave wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676652
> 
> LV Capucines Compact Wallet. Love that it is small but still fits a ton with the 8 card slots.



What a beauty, I love LV’s leather offerings!


----------



## Venessa84

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   I love the embellishments on yours. Not an LV fan, but yours is a great looking wallet.



Thank you!! The embellishments is what had me sold on this wallet and love that it has both silver and gold hardware. 



BlueCherry said:


> What a beauty, I love LV’s leather offerings!



Thank you so much BlueCherry!! LV’s leather is just amazing.


----------



## IntheOcean

An old one, but still my favorite Prada flap wallet. Love the buttery soft leather.


----------



## gabz

Are most people full or compact fans for wallets?


----------



## BlueCherry

gabz said:


> Are most people full or compact fans for wallets?



I always had full size and it was full of cash not cards plus sentimental things, DL counterpart, photos and receipts.

I downsized to a cardholder and couldn’t hack it.

FFwd a while and cardholders are my thing. All my wallets are gone, the couple of small wallets are also gone despite being unicorns. I have one that I imported from the US so keep that to remind myself not to be so stupid lol.

I don’t need cash, photos are now all on my phone, DL needs no counterpart plus I can also pay with my Apple Watch for small items.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Probably my fault, not TPFs, for reviving this old thread instead of just starting a new one.


I just forgot that if you’re looking at a thread that you’ve either never seen before or haven’t looked at for awhile it jumps to the first post. My fault!


----------



## muchstuff

gabz said:


> Are most people full or compact fans for wallets?


I prefer full but often use compact because of the bag size.


----------



## IntheOcean

gabz said:


> Are most people full or compact fans for wallets?


I don't necessarily mind compact wallets, in fact, I'd had a bifold for a couple of years and it worked fine for me. But I prefer larger wallets. I don't even have that much cash these days. I just prefer a fill-size flap or zip-around wallet to a compact one. 

I don't really like mini bags, so it's not a problem.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

I’m glad someone resurrected this thread!  I love wallets....all sizes.  I’m currently using my Chanel black iridescent compact wallet because it fits beautifully in almost all of my bags.  I also use a card case for cards I don’t use as often.


----------



## Katinahat

Venessa84 said:


> Gorgeous color!
> 
> Here’s my new fave wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676652
> 
> LV Capucines Compact Wallet. Love that it is small but still fits a ton with the 8 card slots.


That’s fabulous! I love the embellishments.


----------



## Katinahat

MustLuvDogs said:


> I’m glad someone resurrected this thread!  I love wallets....all sizes.  I’m currently using my Chanel black iridescent compact wallet because it fits beautifully in almost all of my bags.  I also use a card case for cards I don’t use as often.


It looks like a mini Chanel bag! Not that I own one but I’ve seen lots on TPF! That is just absolutely perfect. ❤️


----------



## Katinahat

Today it’s my pink Mulberry plaque zip around wallet. For a long wallet it’s really quite compact. I prefer a full wallet in a colour as it’s easier to find in my bag. I have a trifold oak mulberry tree wallet I use for travel as that’s a bit smaller.


----------



## IntheOcean

MustLuvDogs said:


> I’m glad someone resurrected this thread!  I love wallets....all sizes.  I’m currently using my Chanel black iridescent compact wallet because it fits beautifully in almost all of my bags.  I also use a card case for cards I don’t use as often.


Love the embellishments, I feel like they're just the right size to not make the cardholder seem too bulky or overdone.  


Katinahat said:


> Today it’s my pink Mulberry plaque zip around wallet. For a long wallet it’s really quite compact. I prefer a full wallet in a colour as it’s easier to find in my bag. I have a trifold oak mulberry tree wallet I use for travel as that’s a bit smaller.
> View attachment 4677790


Such a cute shade of pink!


----------



## BlueCherry

Katinahat said:


> Today it’s my pink Mulberry plaque zip around wallet. For a long wallet it’s really quite compact. I prefer a full wallet in a colour as it’s easier to find in my bag. I have a trifold oak mulberry tree wallet I use for travel as that’s a bit smaller.
> View attachment 4677790



Lovely dusky colour and Mulberry wallets wear like iron, the quality is outstanding


----------



## Venessa84

gabz said:


> Are most people full or compact fans for wallets?



I prefer compact but one that still offers a lot of card slots and good organization.


----------



## Venessa84

Katinahat said:


> That’s fabulous! I love the embellishments.



Thank you so much! Besides the size m, the embellishments is what made me fall in love with this wallet.


----------



## JenJBS

MustLuvDogs said:


> I’m glad someone resurrected this thread!  I love wallets....all sizes.  I’m currently using my Chanel black iridescent compact wallet because it fits beautifully in almost all of my bags.  I also use a card case for cards I don’t use as often.



They are beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Today it’s my pink Mulberry plaque zip around wallet. For a long wallet it’s really quite compact. I prefer a full wallet in a colour as it’s easier to find in my bag. I have a trifold oak mulberry tree wallet I use for travel as that’s a bit smaller.
> View attachment 4677790



Great color! Great wallet!


----------



## Katinahat

IntheOcean said:


> Love the embellishments, I feel like they're just the right size to not make the cardholder seem too bulky or overdone.
> 
> Such a cute shade of pink!





BlueCherry said:


> Lovely dusky colour and Mulberry wallets wear like iron, the quality is outstanding





JenJBS said:


> Great color! Great wallet!



Thank you all. I find it a pretty colour too and can vouch for Mulberry purses wearing well. I also have a porcelain blue Darley wallet that’s two years old and doesn’t look a at all different than the day I was given it.


----------



## maggiesze1

My super cute Rosalie coin purse... very compact but fits everything I need!


----------



## Katinahat

maggiesze1 said:


> My super cute Rosalie coin purse... very compact but fits everything I need!


This is really lovely!


----------



## IntheOcean

maggiesze1 said:


> My super cute Rosalie coin purse... very compact but fits everything I need!


Super cute indeed!


----------



## Katinahat

Stepping out with Darley in Porcelain Blue in my bag today.


----------



## IntheOcean

Katinahat said:


> Stepping out with Darley in Porcelain Blue in my bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4685003


Pretty!


----------



## Amazona

Lumi Sylvi continental in Navy. The inside is a lovely purple color and the whole thing is so lovely and buttery soft


----------



## maggiesze1

Loving the smallest of the Kirigami set to use as a very compact wallet! Fits so much!


----------



## Tomsmom

Current wallet, Coach glove tanned leather, I love it.


----------



## IntheOcean

Tomsmom said:


> Current wallet, Coach glove tanned leather, I love it.
> 
> View attachment 4702266


Never seen that one before, wow!  I have to say, as far as SLGs go, Coach has some of the best stuff out there. Do you know what this style is called? Such intricate design, I love it.


----------



## Tomsmom

IntheOcean said:


> Never seen that one before, wow!  I have to say, as far as SLGs go, Coach has some of the best stuff out there. Do you know what this style is called? Such intricate design, I love it.


The “zip link” wallet I believe


----------



## IntheOcean

Tomsmom said:


> The “zip link” wallet I believe


Thank you!


----------



## Amazona

Coach Mini Skinny, I have cash that I need to carry around (I can fit 7 cards, bills and coins in the zipped compartment) and this fits in my MbMJ Small Percy that I carried to work today.





PS. I also had my Pacsafe backpack to carry my computer in so I could fit my excess stuff in it - still a big bag girl!


----------



## IntheOcean

Amazona said:


> Coach Mini Skinny, I have cash that I need to carry around (I can fit 7 cards, bills and coins in the zipped compartment) and this fits in my MbMJ Small Percy that I carried to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I also had my Pacsafe backpack to carry my computer in so I could fit my excess stuff in it - still a big bag girl!


Yet another wonderful SLG from Coach! Love this shade of purple.


----------



## Amazona

IntheOcean said:


> Yet another wonderful SLG from Coach! Love this shade of purple.


I bought this off a web store and thought it was just a regular navy blue but to my surprise this gorgeous thing came out of the package! I've been really feeling Coach these past couple of months.


----------



## IntheOcean

Amazona said:


> I bought this off a web store and thought it was just a regular navy blue but to my surprise this gorgeous thing came out of the package! I've been really feeling Coach these past couple of months.


Same here! For some reason, as far as bags go, I never really loved anything to the point of actually buying it, but their SLGs... I haven't been shopping lately, but perhaps when this is over I'll go and get myself one of their pouches, something green or just brightly colored.


----------



## Amazona

IntheOcean said:


> Same here! For some reason, as far as bags go, I never really loved anything to the point of actually buying it, but their SLGs... I haven't been shopping lately, but perhaps when this is over I'll go and get myself one of their pouches, something green or just brightly colored.


The Field Totes have caught my eye. Also the hobos are lovely but so far I've managed to dodge the bullet. Not saying that will be the case if something perfect comes along... The SLGs are so cute and Coach is so good with their colors - I was looking at a purple wristlet a couple of days ago and it looked so lush!


----------



## coniglietta

Gucci strawberry card case wallet and a Winnie the Pooh card case for my credit/transportation card.


----------



## IntheOcean

coniglietta said:


> Gucci strawberry card case wallet and a Winnie the Pooh card case for my credit/transportation card.


I love the Gucci wallet! One can never have too many strawberries in their life, IMHO


----------



## coniglietta

IntheOcean said:


> I love the Gucci wallet! One can never have too many strawberries in their life, IMHO



Thank you! I stalked this one for a while before purchasing because it was so cute. I love how it's lined with pink leather inside.


----------



## Nibb

Amazona said:


> Coach Mini Skinny, I have cash that I need to carry around (I can fit 7 cards, bills and coins in the zipped compartment) and this fits in my MbMJ Small Percy that I carried to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I also had my Pacsafe backpack to carry my computer in so I could fit my excess stuff in it - still a big bag girl!


If you hadn’t posted this, I wouldn’t have logged on to the Coach sale and bought two! I don’t know if I should thank you or curse you


----------



## Amazona

Nibb said:


> If you hadn’t posted this, I wouldn’t have logged on to the Coach sale and bought two! I don’t know if I should thank you or curse you


I take no responsibility of the shopping my posts might inflict! Enjoy your new Coach!


----------



## swallowtails

I have two Saint Laurent ones, I just love that they do an accessible coin compartment on the outside of the main card and notes compartment (so convenient) and the feeling of their grain de poudre leather is amazing too.
My everyday one is the zipped two-part wallet. The coin pouch drew me to it. Used it for 3 going on 4 years and I'm so accustomed to it that I can't imagine getting a new one.
I also use the tiny wallet for travelling, nothing more than a coin pouch on the front with space for 1-2 cards and cash. When it's not overseas, it's filled with extra cards and receipts like a handy extra purse.


----------



## IntheOcean

Switching from Valentino to Gucci. Both are vintage. Although these days, my wallet mainly stays closed in my bag and I keep my most used cards in a separate cardholder or pocket.  Oh well.


----------



## CostcoRhi84

Majority of them are Bosca and 1 Cole Haan I’ve had for over 10 years.


----------



## Amazona

Coach Flirty Eyes wristlet posing with Coach Vintage Penny. I love this wristlet, it's so handy. I can fit all my cards, a 6 card holder, cash, receipts and a small bottle of hand sanitizer in it so it's perfect for quick outings and also for keeping my essentials in check in a larger bag.


----------



## Amazona

Wallet A-game is on!
I don't like big wallets anymore. Despite loving how most of my cards fit in their own slots and everything is neatly organized, I think continental size wallets are too thick and bulky and difficult to use. Well...at least they were. I saw the Coccinelle Passe Partout wallet in croc print first on Coccinelle.com and I fell head over heels. A few weeks later it was on -55% sale at Boozt, and I pounced immediately - here it is!



My only large wallet, a Coach continental is going to make room for this new, handy thing. I don't even have to take it out of my bag to use it. There's a zipper compartment, 8 card slots and a long slit pocket on the other side. It's like a maxi size card holder.


----------



## towergirl89

Wendy91602 said:


> I found a lovely dark pink Hobo International Lauren wallet (or maybe it’s Rachel) at an estate sale. It’s in good shape; it even still has a mirror that is attached by a gold-tone chain. I’d never heard of the brand, and I think I paid $5.00 for it. It’s soft leather and has a lot of compartments for cards, currency, zippered and slip pockets. It’s a three-fold with a kiss-lock coin purse, and magnets to hold it together in my purse. I had been using Fossil wallets - but they are too small. Thanks for reopening this thread
> View attachment 4676634


That is such a gorgeous color! How is it holding up?


----------



## Sa26

I’m using a  nylon Bimba y Lola sort of card holder small pouch


----------



## Purseloco

I use my LV Neverfull pouch as my cash, coin, and receipts wallet. I use an inexpensive metal card holder for credit cards I rarely use and my Kate Spade 6 keyring key holder as my everyday cardholder.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Yuki85

Mulberry!


----------



## Narnanz

Thrifted See By Chloe wallet...found for $4...absolutely love it.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

GiGi New York City Wallet in Black Pebbled Leather, with my initials embossed. Love the exterior pocket for my phone and the removable wrist strap so I can use it as a clutch if I don't need to carry too much.  

stock photo:


----------



## Amazona

Rare double team with me today - I had my essentials in the round Kipling Pac-Man coin purse but I also needed cards that are in the green Furla so threw both in my bag. 'Cos I'm lazy like that.


----------



## Amazona

Went from 2 small wallets to a gigantic KS. LOVE the color!


----------



## Amazona

Going even more girly and a bit sleeker - Coach Floral Bloom it is!


----------



## Joule

You’re all so much more exciting than I. I have this nameless multi zip-thing that’s just big enough for my cards, cash, and keys. I absolutely love it and refuse to replace it.


----------



## Amazona

Joule said:


> You’re all so much more exciting than I. I have this nameless multi zip-thing that’s just big enough for my cards, cash, and keys. I absolutely love it and refuse to replace it.


When you find the One...the search is over.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Joule said:


> You’re all so much more exciting than I. I have this nameless multi zip-thing that’s just big enough for my cards, cash, and keys. I absolutely love it and refuse to replace it.


I think I have this same wallet in red somewhere in my closet!  I switched because.....that's what I do!


----------



## Joule

RuedeNesle said:


> I think I have this same wallet in red somewhere in my closet!  I switched because.....that's what I do!


It makes switching bags just SO EASY.


----------



## gabz

Currently in my lv zcp. Havent used a full size wallet since lockdown. Havent felt the need


----------



## skyqueen

LOVE this LV Victorine wallet...surprisingly, holds a lot


----------



## Norm.Core

My two Calvis. I really only need one but I’m an equal opportunist.


----------



## Norm.Core

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 5181743
> View attachment 5181744



It must be so fun to open your bag and see this wallet inside.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Tusk Joy French Wallet. Red with a red and grey leather interior. My 6th or 7th Tusk wallet since 2007.  (Five in this style but I gave my first red one to my sister in 2009, and it's the only wallet she's carried since then.) I love this style because it's small, (Tusk calls it medium), has a billfold section and 11 slots for cards, or receipts  and has as an ID window. I strayed because I fell in love with small zip around wallets, but I missed the billfold section. Now that I have my favorite style in red I'm sure I'll carry it for a while.


----------



## lenarmc

This is Aimee Kestenberg and is made of leather. Cost me $12 each at Nordstrom Rack. I saw a similar one from Louis Vuitton, but I won’t pay that much for a wallet. I love them!


----------



## leechiyong

Loving my new card case I picked up from Comme d’Habitude on Etsy:


I added the pink to orange gradient line in between the card slots because it’s me (always can use more pink in my life!) and am pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## Lilyblue

RuedeNesle said:


> Tusk Joy French Wallet. Red with a red and grey leather interior. My 6th or 7th Tusk wallet since 2007.  (Five in this style but I gave my first red one to my sister in 2009, and it's the only wallet she's carried since then.) I love this style because it's small, (Tusk calls it medium), has a billfold section and 11 slots for cards, or receipts  and has as an ID window. I strayed because I fell in love with small zip around wallets, but I missed the billfold section. Now that I have my favorite style in red I'm sure I'll carry it for a while.
> View attachment 5198723
> View attachment 5198725


Wow I love your wallet!  So gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilyblue said:


> Wow I love your wallet!  So gorgeous!


Hi LB! 
Thank you very much!


----------



## MrGoyard




----------



## kitkat112

Victorine wallet in fuchsia. The left pic is the one I received, and the right pic is the one showing on the website when I ordered.

The press-stud on the website shows in gold with louis vuitton written, but the description says “Its envelope-style flap is sealed with a press-stud, which is color-matched with the grained-leather lining.”

I’m keeping it, but looking for another one that is more compact with card slots.


----------



## pinky7129

I use the empreinte LV wallet I brought while traveling in Italy years ago.
It forces me to clean it out on the regular, and it fits everywhere.
plus, you can’t go wrong with black


----------



## Katinahat

I’ve been carrying the Mulberry Darley Folded Multi Card Wallet for the last couple of weeks.


I decided I needed something smaller than the full sized Darley to fit in smaller bags. I loved the full sized for months but now I’m wishing I’d seen the smaller one first. I don’t feel I really need both in this colour. Nevertheless, I won’t sell but will switch out to prolonge their lifetime through rotation.

Size comparison. The smaller is closer to the camera which slightly distorts the sizes.


----------



## BleuSaphir

MrGoyard said:


> View attachment 5199129


I don’t see this on the website. :/


----------



## piosavsfan

Pink Iridescent Chanel.  I adore it!


----------



## _Moravia_

I brought out my old Chanel patent camellia bi-fold wallet and decided to put it in my current rotation.


----------



## barbariska

I have been using it for almost three years, it looks like new and no crystals fell out!


----------



## Yuki85

Katinahat said:


> I’ve been carrying the Mulberry Darley Folded Multi Card Wallet for the last couple of weeks.
> View attachment 5332041
> 
> I decided I needed something smaller than the full sized Darley to fit in smaller bags. I loved the full sized for months but now I’m wishing I’d seen the smaller one first. I don’t feel I really need both in this colour. Nevertheless, I won’t sell but will switch out to prolonge their lifetime through rotation.
> 
> Size comparison. The smaller is closer to the camera which slightly distorts the sizes.
> View attachment 5332042



Love Mulberry wallets. Would you mind to let me know how many cards fit in the small Darley because I am thinking to get a small mulberry wallet  thank you!


----------



## Amazona

Furla Magnolia small wallet in the color Bon bon. Just got this one a couple of weeks ago. Inside it's basically the same as the Gucci Marmont card wallet. The light here is so bad that I couldn't get a decent picture so I stole it off the internets but the wallet is sure to be featured in the WIMB thread in the coming weeks...


----------



## RuedeNesle

The last time I posted in this thread I had just purchased a Tusk Joy French wallet because I missed having a billfold section. Fast forward six months and I'm posting my most recent purchase, a Dooney pebble grain medium zip around wallet. Yes, I'm back to folding my bills, but it has a separate compartment that can be used for paper money and coins, and the zipper goes all the way down the side so it opens wide enough to easily access both. It also fits my passport and Vax card when I travel again.


----------



## indiaink

RuedeNesle said:


> The last time I posted in this thread I had just purchased a Tusk Joy French wallet because I missed having a billfold section. Fast forward six months and I'm posting my most recent purchase, a Dooney pebble grain medium zip around wallet. Yes, I'm back to folding my bills, but it has a separate compartment that can be used for paper money and coins, and the zipper goes all the way down the side so it opens wide enough to easily access both. It also fits my passport and Vax card when I travel again.
> View attachment 5362981
> View attachment 5362982


Very pretty shade of red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

indiaink said:


> Very pretty shade of red!


Hi Indiaink! 
Thank you, I love this shade!


----------



## Amazona

Going old school with a Lumi Sylvi wallet. This is 9 yrs old and looks pretty much brand new. I love it for the slim design and for the soft leather.


----------



## ainnieblabla

Baobao issey miyake


----------



## emi1yy

I use the lv wallet in my bag


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Dogon & Bearn


----------



## fsadeli

curious to know if anyone here like to switch wallet throughout the year, perhaps some meant to be worn during winter or just one wallt throughout the year?


----------



## coniglietta

fsadeli said:


> curious to know if anyone here like to switch wallet throughout the year, perhaps some meant to be worn during winter or just one wallt throughout the year?



I have started switching my wallet more often. For speing/summer I tend to use light colored wallets and fun prints. But it depends more on my mood and what I'm doing that day or which bag I'm using. I was using a kakao friends wallet for a long time before I switched to my current one (pictured below).

In my bag rn: gucci card case wallet & alexander mcqueen card case


----------



## IntheOcean

coniglietta said:


> I have started switching my wallet more often. For speing/summer I tend to use light colored wallets and fun prints. But it depends more on my mood and what I'm doing that day or which bag I'm using. I was using a kakao friends wallet for a long time before I switched to my current one (pictured below).
> 
> In my bag rn: gucci card case wallet & alexander mcqueen card case
> 
> View attachment 5401120


Such a pretty pair!


----------



## Jereni

Bally card case in the light pink. Really cute, might get it in blue also.


----------



## IntheOcean

Have been carrying these three lately: the Givenchy Obsedia wallet and two cardholders, Coach and Bruno Magli


----------



## teralpar

LV Clemence


----------



## Cali2HI

I like using my H Calvi (one for my ID card and credit cards and one for gift cards) and Bastia (for bills/bank notes)


----------



## Amazona

Coach Small wallet in Taupe


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch…my go-to wallet


----------



## keishapie1973

LV slim purse in reverse


----------



## JVSXOXO

I love Coach card cases. They fit perfectly in my small bags and I love the ID windows, which can be hard to find in other brands. I have this one in black leather.


----------



## anachronism

Probably forever considering what I paid. It's considered a "pocket organizer" for men, but whatever!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Marc Jacobs. Purchased yesterday at the Vegas North Outlet. It didn't come with the chain. I attached the chain from another wallet to the "Made in" tag inside the wallet so I can attach it to my drawstring bag for security. Has an outside back slip pocket.


----------



## Sferics

I think this old love will last forever.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Marc Jacobs. Purchased yesterday at the Vegas North Outlet. It didn't come with the chain. I attached the chain from another wallet to the "Made in" tag inside the wallet so I can attach it to my drawstring bag for security. Has an outside back slip pocket.
> 
> View attachment 5588534
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588536


I love this red + white color!!!


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> Marc Jacobs. Purchased yesterday at the Vegas North Outlet. It didn't come with the chain. I attached the chain from another wallet to the "Made in" tag inside the wallet so I can attach it to my drawstring bag for security. Has an outside back slip pocket.
> 
> View attachment 5588534
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588536


What a great idea! I'm enjoying seeing your pretty pinks lately! And reds too of course!


----------



## tealocean

anachronism said:


> Probably forever considering what I paid. It's considered a "pocket organizer" for men, but whatever!
> 
> View attachment 5578977


The colors on your slg are heavenly!


----------



## tealocean

JVSXOXO said:


> I love Coach card cases. They fit perfectly in my small bags and I love the ID windows, which can be hard to find in other brands. I have this one in black leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578922
> 
> View attachment 5578923


Very nice! I love Coach card cases too. Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tealocean said:


> What a great idea! I'm enjoying seeing your pretty pinks lately! And reds too of course!


Thanks TO!    I'm enjoying pink this summer! (My heart will always belong to my red bags, of course.   )


----------



## anachronism

tealocean said:


> The colors on your slg are heavenly!


Thanks! They kill me!


----------



## ChickosMom

Please continue this thread  Loving to see everyone's fav and most used wallets!!!


----------



## Katinahat

Yuki85 said:


> Love Mulberry wallets. Would you mind to let me know how many cards fit in the small Darley because I am thinking to get a small mulberry wallet  thank you!


I’m so sorry I totally missed your post! I love them too - and their bags! Did you get one?

If it’s still relevant it holds 6 cards and has space to store receipts as well as a notes section and zipped coin section. I’m not home right now but can post a picture of the inside later.


----------



## Katinahat

Yuki85 said:


> Love Mulberry wallets. Would you mind to let me know how many cards fit in the small Darley because I am thinking to get a small mulberry wallet  thank you!


Just adding in some extra pics so you can see how it works.


----------



## Yuki85

Katinahat said:


> Just adding in some extra pics so you can see how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599033
> View attachment 5599034
> View attachment 5599035



Hi, thank you for the pics!! I ended up getting the LV Clemence wallet in epi! I read online that Mulberry has only 6 card slots but I need 8 card slots  

But I swear this will be my last SLG from LV, the quality is soo bad now!


----------



## Katinahat

Yuki85 said:


> Hi, thank you for the pics!! I ended up getting the LV Clemence wallet in epi! I read online that Mulberry has only 6 card slots but I need 8 card slots
> 
> But I swear this will be my last SLG from LV, the quality is soo bad now!


I’m sorry to hear that. It’s so disappointing when you spend a lot. The Medium Mulberry wallets have 8 and the larger 12 card slots. I’ve not had a quality issue with any of them.


----------



## Yuki85

Katinahat said:


> I’m sorry to hear that. It’s so disappointing when you spend a lot. The Medium Mulberry wallets have 8 and the larger 12 card slots. I’ve not had a quality issue with any of them.



I have the medium continental wallet! I love it but it is sometimes just to bulky and I don’t have that many cards anymore so I was looking something thinner but still can hold a lot!!


----------



## Graceful69

I just received my Monogram Clemence Wallet (Fushia) inside.
I ordered without seeing in person. This is my one and only piece/wallet by LV. I love it


----------



## ChickosMom

I use an inexpensive locally made leather wallet in my bag.


----------



## nyeredzi

I'm seeing how I like carrying just a card case today, since I have a small bag today. I'm almost scared to go out without a real wallet, lol


----------



## Amazona

nyeredzi said:


> I'm seeing how I like carrying just a card case today, since I have a small bag today. I'm almost scared to go out without a real wallet, lol


This! I can have the exact things in a small card holder than I have in a wallet and still feel a bit uneasy about leaving home with "only a card holder". 
The mind...sometimes it plays tricks on us!


----------



## nyeredzi

Amazona said:


> This! I can have the exact things in a small card holder than I have in a wallet and still feel a bit uneasy about leaving home with "only a card holder".
> The mind...sometimes it plays tricks on us!


But, but, but my wallet has a billfold and a zip pocket for coins. What will I do without the ... checks how much is in wallet ... $7.52 in cash! What if my kids want, no, NEED a gumball from one of those candy machines. Then I'll be out there, with no quarters, looking like a dunce. And I'll curse the day I decided to carry a card case only.


----------



## Amazona

nyeredzi said:


> But, but, but my wallet has a billfold and a zip pocket for coins. What will I do without the ... checks how much is in wallet ... $7.52 in cash! What if my kids want, no, NEED a gumball from one of those candy machines. Then I'll be out there, with no quarters, looking like a dunce. And I'll curse the day I decided to carry a card case only.


You might want to try one of the card holders with a zipper? Furla has one that's right on the money.


----------



## Katinahat

Graceful69 said:


> I just received my Monogram Clemence Wallet (Fushia) inside.
> I ordered without seeing in person. This is my one and only piece/wallet by LV. I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600280


I love the fushia lining with LV canvas. I don’t own any LV but that would be my choice too. Congratulations!


----------



## Katinahat

I’m back with my pink Mulberry Zipped Wallet this week having used my small pink Darley Folded Cardcase all summer. 



This is a great size. Long but slimline!


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> But, but, but my wallet has a billfold and a zip pocket for coins. What will I do without the ... checks how much is in wallet ... $7.52 in cash! What if my kids want, no, NEED a gumball from one of those candy machines. Then I'll be out there, with no quarters, looking like a dunce. And I'll curse the day I decided to carry a card case only.


Something like this happened to me once. I was carrying a tiny bag so only had a card case. We stopped for milk on the way home and I had no cash.

Now I have a three wallet system - a card case with my license and major credit cards, a slightly larger case with cash and other cards, and a coin purse that also has an emergency $20 bill. The card case comes with me always but sometimes I leave one or the other out.


----------



## nyeredzi

Amazona said:


> You might want to try one of the card holders with a zipper? Furla has one that's right on the money.


I went to look and you're right. They have ones the same size as this one, but with a zipper. I will definitely consider that if I buy another card case. Do you have one? If you put stuff in the pocket, does it stretch so much that cards are hard to fit?


whateve said:


> Something like this happened to me once. I was carrying a tiny bag so only had a card case. We stopped for milk on the way home and I had no cash.
> 
> Now I have a three wallet system - a card case with my license and major credit cards, a slightly larger case with cash and other cards, and a coin purse that also has an emergency $20 bill. The card case comes with me always but sometimes I leave one or the other out.



Oh, I did try this! A card case with the smallest bag and then a card case + wallet with the larger ones. It definitely works, but I'm not sure if I really want to do it. I want just to carry one thing. Problem is, I keep wanting things to break basic laws of physics. Like, be small, but somehow fit every object I own. Like, a tiny wormhole in my bag. Like, in the old cartoons when a character could somehow pull a 4 ft bat from their back pocket. I need something like that. Any Harry Potter-esque magical objects to suggest?


----------



## gabz

I feel like my lv zippy coin holds as much ad my full size wallets. Also have a longchamp le foulonne card case that has insane capacity. Kate spade and tory burch also have good options. Check outlets too - sometimes have more practical choices


----------



## kubik

Currently using this Gucci coin purse as my wallet. I'm able to fit folded bills, coins, and all my cards in it.


----------



## Amazona

nyeredzi said:


> I went to look and you're right. They have ones the same size as this one, but with a zipper. I will definitely consider that if I buy another card case. Do you have one? If you put stuff in the pocket, does it stretch so much that cards are hard to fit?


If you put a handful of coins in the pocket it will stretch - but with a few bills and coins they are totally okay. I don't own a card holder of this type from Furla, a friend has the vertical card holder with zipper and she loves it. I have the Coach Mini Skinny that I sometimes use but I prefer a horizontal layout. Mini Skinny has a bit more stretch because of the gusset at the size.
One of my favorites in my own collection is the Furla credit card case that has a gusset and a zipper but it's more like a mini wallet.


----------



## pjrufus

Bought an LV zipped card case about 5 yrs ago for evening bag use. It was a busy time then, so, instead of just pulling it out just when I needed it, I kept that and my full size wallet in my everyday bag. I don’t have a need for larger bags anymore, I’ve been using my PS1 pouches, and never use my wallet. The LV wallet has 5 card slots, and the zip pocket can hold more if needed, plus some cash. I like the larger size, 5 x 3 3/4, and it’s flat. I wasn’t sure if I would regret buying it, but I don’t. Haven’t seen anything I would replace it with, and I don’t miss anything about a full size wallet.


----------



## sophiegray

LV victorine wallet


----------



## Amazona

This dude again. Because the world is a hard place, I need something soft in my life.



I also want some color in my life, so this card holder is inside my Rillakkuma bear pouch.


----------



## TitaniaWilliams

After they stole my last one, I decided that I can live without a wallet


----------



## ChickosMom

....bump


----------



## gabz

Chanel cardholder but i rotate that and my lv zippy coin


----------



## Dmurphy1

Tanon wallet. I've had it for years !!


----------



## Susmita Gupta

Wendy91602 said:


> I've collected almost as many wallets as handbags, mostly pre-owned, mostly Fossil, although I've had a couple of FENDI wallets, Coach, Bernini, and others. I have a FENDI zucca, but I'm kind of happy with a little Fossil. The FENDI I have now is black, so it would be hard to see in the black interior of the black microfiber bag I'm using now. The little Fossil is well designed: many credit card slots, a useful zipper coin purse, colorful so easy to see, and an exterior pocket for receipts. I'm trying to use Apple Pay as often as possible so I don't need to take out the card as often. Here is a picture of the two wallets.


Beautiful fossil


----------



## Amazona

Coach Medium Zip in Grey. This was in my "to be sold" pile but I just had to give it a go. Still not sure if I want to give this one up.


----------



## sdkitty

prada like this but deerskin


----------



## Molly0

Keep going back to this one because it’s so slim & doesn’t take up much room.


----------



## ChickosMom

Amazona said:


> Coach Medium Zip in Grey. This was in my "to be sold" pile but I just had to give it a go. Still not sure if I want to give this one up.
> View attachment 5646333


Keep this beautiful wallet with you. it looks so posh.


----------



## Amazona

ChickosMom said:


> Keep this beautiful wallet with you. it looks so posh.


Thank you. I do like it. I know I'll never find one for the price I paid and that takes away some of my will to sell.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Molly0 said:


> Keep going back to this one because it’s so slim & doesn’t take up much room.
> 
> View attachment 5646355


I really like this style!


----------



## Molly0

poizenisxkandee said:


> I really like this style!


Thank you!


----------



## Susmita Gupta

...


----------



## chloehandbags

Prada Bunnies:


----------



## IntheOcean

chloehandbags said:


> Prada Bunnies:
> 
> View attachment 5656130


Gorgeous!!


----------



## JVSXOXO

This new beauty from Coach


----------



## tealocean

JVSXOXO said:


> This new beauty from Coach
> 
> View attachment 5656761


I love the close up even more! Beautiful and looks lovely with your heart key chain and Cassie!


----------



## JVSXOXO

tealocean said:


> I love the close up even more! Beautiful and looks lovely with your heart key chain and Cassie!


Thanks so much! Once I saw it in person, I knew it was coming home with me!


----------



## Amazona

This sweetheart by Furla


----------



## HAZE MAT

I switch around probably ten or so wallets from Gucci to Balenciaga. Today is a vintage epi leather LV one.


----------



## Amazona

Furla Little Twin Stars collection from 2019 I think.  
I wanted something more lightweight than the pink one but wanted to stick to Furla.


----------



## PineappleMinnie

Victorine wallet from the Christmas animation collection. 




However before this, I had been using Celine’s compact zipped wallet in grained calfskin in the colour grey for months. I don’t switch my wallet often. Not that I have many wallets to begin with anyway - 5 in total.


----------



## Amazona

LV Empreinte Clès in Coquelicot.
She's absolutely bulging because I have so many coins in the zipper pocket!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Amazona said:


> LV Empreinte Clès in Coquelicot.
> She's absolutely bulging because I have so many coins in the zipper pocket!
> View attachment 5667143


  Beautiful red!


----------



## Amazona

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful red!


It's so incredible IRL!  I've been playing with the idea of selling or trading her for something I might use more often but every time I take her out of her dustbag, instead of taking pictures and posting it on a designer flea market I just put my stuff in it and start using it again. It seems I'm stuck with her. Not that I mind.


----------



## ♥Mia♥

Michael Kors Parker.. black


----------



## Amazona

Red for Christmas


----------

